# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum Mrz 2008

## Ell

Hi ihr Leidensgenossen!

So, ich finde, es wird Zeit, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Schlielich freuen wir uns ja alle auf unser Physikum im Frhjahr, oder etwa nicht?

Zur Info: Fr mich wird es schriftlich der letzte, mndlich der vorletzte Versuch sein, nachdem ich jetzt zweimal knapp gescheitert bin. Jetzt hoffe ich, mit eurer Untersttzung, es dieses Mal besser zu machen!

Wer ist noch dabei? Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?

Wie bereitet ihr euch vor, wann fangt ihr an zu lernen, wie und was lernt ihr, was nicht?

Grle, Ell

----------


## onemuk

hallo!

habe im frhjahr auch meinen letzten versuch, das physikum zu bestehen.
werde hchstwahrscheinlich einen vorbereitungskurs in marburg oder bonn machen.in marburg der fngt schon mitte november an.
ich suche leute, die solch einen kurs auch machen wollen.
es ist zwar nicht billig, aber manchmal mu man eben etwas fr seinen traum tun!

----------


## Ell

Hi onemuk,

ist fr mich leider keine Option, ich als Oldie mu mich komplett selbst finanzieren, geh tglich arbeiten. Ich kann da nicht mal eben 6 Wochen Urlaub nehmen (mu ich ja eh schon kurz vor dem Physikum), ganz zu schweigen davon, da ich nicht mal eben ein paar Tausender ber hab.

brigens, verla dich nicht zu sehr auf den Kurs. Ohne ausreichend Vorkenntnisse bringt der Kurs nmlich nichts. Ich habe mitbekommen, da dieses Mal sehr viele Kursteilnehmer trotzdem durchgefallen sind...

Grle, Ell

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie kommst du denn bitteschn darauf?

Daisy, Kursteilnehmerin - bestanden! mit Puffer!

----------


## lala07

also ich kenne auch mehrere, die den kurs gemacht haben...einmal knapp bestanden, einmal durchgefallen...

----------


## schwarzwald

> also ich kenne auch *mehrere*, die den kurs gemacht haben...einmal knapp bestanden, einmal durchgefallen...



Und der Rest ? Oder sind _mehrere_ nur 2 ?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ell

Ich kenne 7, davon 3 bestanden, 4 nicht. So komm ich drauf! Daisy, ich hab das mitgekriegt von dir, aber du bist ja schlielich nicht die einzige. Und da man Vorwissen haben mu solltest gerade du, als Kursteilnehmerin, auch wissen, nichts anderes habe ich gesagt! 

Meine Freundin hat sich drauf verlassen, da ihr dort alles vorgekaut wird und auf die Versprechungen, da ja fast jeder, der den Kurs besucht, auch besteht, hat sie gebaut. Ende vom Lied: Sie macht mit mir im Mrz den dritten Versuch und versucht meine Methode, immerhin wars bei mir nur ein Zeitproblem und beide Male sehr sehr knapp nur. Dieses Mal werd ich mir mehr Urlaub nehmen und auch nicht 1 Woche vor dem Schriftlichen nochmal im Bro vorbeikommen, weil es brennt. 

Dieses Mal bleibe ich hart! Und ich schaffe das! Dieses Mal wird es fr mich KEIN Zeitproblem geben!

----------


## lala07

> Und der Rest ? Oder sind _mehrere_ nur 2 ?


entschuldige diese sprachliche ungenauigkeit...hatte noch berlegt, ob ich das editieren muss, hab dann aber gedacht, dass sich daran wohl keiner aufhngt...falsch gedacht   :Nixweiss:  

aber mir ist eingefallen, dass ich noch 2 kenne, die den kurs gemacht haben, einmal eine 2 schriftlich, einmal wei ich nicht, aber wohl bestanden, aber die waren vorher schon richtig gut...frag mich, warum die den kurs gemacht haben...

----------


## schwarzwald

> entschuldige diese sprachliche ungenauigkeit...


Macht nix lala  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Aus unserem Kurs haben aber verdammt viele bestanden! Um nicht zu sagen, fast ALLE? Hab ja nicht von allen gehrt, aber von denjenigen (und die SIND der allergrte Teil!!!) hat jeder bestanden. Punkt.

Und dass man durchaus auch selbst etwas tun muss, das hat doch wohl niemand angezweifelt, oder? Dass das kein Ponyhof, sondern eher eine Art Bootcamp ist, sollte auch klar sein.

Sich ohne Vorwissen auf ein Staatsexamen anzumelden, ist sowieso ein Himmelfahrts-Kommando *find*. Und ganz ohne Vorwissen geht das gar nicht. Ansonsten frage ich mich, wie man denn sonst an die Scheine gekommen ist, wenn nicht durch Wissen.

Aber jeder muss seinen Weg selbst gehen bzw. whlen. Fr mich war es definitiv der richtige, und auch fr viele, die ich kenne.

----------


## goeme

> auf die Versprechungen, da ja fast jeder, der den Kurs besucht, auch besteht, hat sie gebaut.


jede wette, dass niemand von ML das gewesen ist!

----------


## Ell

> jede wette, dass niemand von ML das gewesen ist!


Wette verloren...

----------


## goeme

> Wette verloren...


Name?

----------


## Ell

Wei ich nicht, geht ja nicht um mich, sondern um ne Freundin von mir.

----------


## la Valentina

Ist das jetzt der Physikumsthread oder solls hier um die Kurse gehen?

----------


## goeme

verbuchen wir es dann doch einfach mal unter jeder hrt nur das was er hren will

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ansonsten: back to topic  :Grinnnss!: 

PS: Recht haste, Vale  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hessejung

Wollt ich grad auch posten! Also ich bin im Frhjahr dabei! Ist mein erster Versuch...  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab jetzt "schon" angefangen zu lernen, da ich noch ab Januar einen sechswchigen Kurs hab!

Hab mich fr ne Hiwistelle beworben... und lern ansonsten Mo-Fr in der Bib (noch)  ;)

Gru    :Friedenstaube:

----------


## le'pimp

Bin auch jetzt im Frhjahr das 1.Mal  dabei, hab aber noch gar nichts dafr getan. Ab 1. Oktober gehts dann los ;)

----------


## Hessejung

hast du auch noch nen kurs? ansonsten fnd ich das fast zu frh ;)     :Party:

----------


## le'pimp

n hab ich net, aber bin Prparierassistent und sollte da nicht komplett unvorbereitet in den Kurs gehen ;)

----------


## Meridion

Macht ihr alle regulr (nicht die, die bereits gesagt haben, dass sie beim zweiten/dritten versuch sind) im Frhjahr Physikum oder habt ihr gewollt ein halbes Jahr ausgesetzt? Und wenn ja, warum?

Grle,
Meridion

----------


## le'pimp

ne bin regulr. Oder fragst du nur nach denen, die ausgesetzt haben?

----------


## HappyDoc

Ich muss noch ein paar Klausuren bestehen.Dann ist im Mrz das erste Mal Physikum!Und das werde ich bestehen!
Wie geht ihr es denn an?Womit lernt ihr?dick/dnn/exact?

----------


## Alcyon

Hallo,
ich bin im Mrz voraussichtlich auch zum 1. Mal dabei. Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von Lernplnen, aber ohne - zumindest grobe - Vorgaben wird's wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Oder wie macht ihr das?

@HappyDoc

Anatomie: Schiebler + Atlas, Biochemie: Kleiner Lffler + Groer Lffler (bei wichtigeren Themen), Physiologie: Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme + Schmidt/Thews/Lang (bei wichtigeren Themen wie z.B. Herz-Kreislauf-System oder Atmung).

Und natrlich: Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen. Mir hat echt jeder gesagt, dass das fast das Wichtigste sei.

Wie geht ihr die kleinen Fcher an?

----------


## dr.tuborg

> hallo!
> 
> habe im frhjahr auch meinen letzten versuch, das physikum zu bestehen.
> werde hchstwahrscheinlich einen vorbereitungskurs in marburg oder bonn machen.in marburg der fngt schon mitte november an.
> ich suche leute, die solch einen kurs auch machen wollen.
> es ist zwar nicht billig, aber manchmal mu man eben etwas fr seinen traum tun!


Tach zusammen,

Leute: Ihre habt keine Zeit zu verlieren. Habe das Schriftliche auch erst im 3.
Versuch gepackt. Keine Zeit fr Kurse. Morgens Kurzlehrbcher und nachmittags kreuzen + Kommentare. Jedes Fach hintereinander. 6 Wochen
Wiederholung mit CD und dann msste es passen. Nicht meinen Fehler nach
dem 1. Versuch machen und zu spt anfangen.

Ich drck' Euch die Daumen!

----------


## goeme

wieso sollte man keine zeit fr kurse haben???

----------


## jojoxyz

Nur ein kleiner Tip: Haltet euch beim Lernen nicht durch die groen Lehrbcher auf. Bei mir hats auch mit dem "Physikum Exakt" gereicht. Aber mu natrlich jeder selber entscheiden.

----------


## Hessejung

> Macht ihr alle regulr (nicht die, die bereits gesagt haben, dass sie beim zweiten/dritten versuch sind) im Frhjahr Physikum oder habt ihr gewollt ein halbes Jahr ausgesetzt? Und wenn ja, warum?
> 
> Grle,
> Meridion


Servus!
Also ich hab freiwillig einen Kurs aus dem letzten Wintersemester nicht gemacht (1/3 der Anatomie) , da ich Biochemie nachschreiben musste und ich auf keinen Fall riskieren wollte in dem Ana-Kurs durchzufallen und ggf. die ganze BC nochmal machen zu mssen (1 Jahr Verlust... mir wuchs alles etwas ber den Kopf) ... Auerdem wollte ich gern viel Zeit haben um mich aufs Physikum vorzubereiten.... Hab den letzten Kurs ab Anfang Januar und bin von Ende Okt bis Dez auch Prpassistent... 

Es war sozusagen ein freiwilliger Akt. Und bereut habe ich es bisher nicht! Vielleicht htte ich ja auch beides geschafft und das Physikum bestehen knen........ who knows?!

Gre

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## le'pimp

Ich nehm Prometheus + Schiebler, Horn in der BC und in Physio hab ich bisher die Praktika immer aus dem groen Silbernagl vorbereitet, nur nimmt das ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch. Den kleinen Silbernagl hab ich auch, aber ich finde, neue Themen daraus zu lernen schrecklich. Deswegen berlege ich den Huppelsberg dazu zu nehmen.

Ich werd die groen Fcher bis zu der mndlichen Prfung Mitte Februar lernen und ab da hab ich dann noch nen Monat fr die kleinen Fcher Bio,Chemie, Physik und Psycho.

----------


## Gammaflyer

Mal ein Pldoyer fr PsychSoz:
Auch wenn das wohl das vernachlssgste und wohl auch (zu Recht) ungeliebteste Fach ist: Das sind genauso viele Fragen wie Anatomie!
Wenn man sich mal die Mhe machen wrde(und nicht wie ich einen Tag fr die Klausur damals und dann nochmal einen fr's Physikum - das war's), das anstndig zu lernen, wren das leicht verdiente Punkte.

----------


## le'pimp

> Mal ein Pldoyer fr PsychSoz:
> Auch wenn das wohl das vernachlssgste und wohl auch (zu Recht) ungeliebteste Fach ist: Das sind genauso viele Fragen wie Anatomie!
> Wenn man sich mal die Mhe machen wrde(und nicht wie ich einen Tag fr die Klausur damals und dann nochmal einen fr's Physikum - das war's), das anstndig zu lernen, wren das leicht verdiente Punkte.



Sag ja auch gar nichts dagegen, aber es macht keinen Sinn, das vor der mndlichen Prfung zu lernen. Hab danach ja noch 4 Wochen, das muesste denk ich reichen.

----------


## Hessejung

@le`pimp: Ah, ihr habt die mndlichen zuerst... interessant... Aber ich glaube mir ist es andersherum lieber    :Grinnnss!:  

Frs schriftliche werd ich wohl nur die guten, kurzen Thiemebcher zur Hand nehmen... Fr die kleinen Fcher nehm ich wohl den Wenisch  :Smilie:  Tolles Buch! 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Meridion

Ja das wrd ich auch sagen. Psycho Sozio wird immer so "jaja, das schau ich mir dann noch an" gehandhabt. In der Tat ist es aber so, dass man dort superviele Punkte rausholen kann wenn man sich WIRKLICh eine Woche hinsetzt und nur Psycho-Sozio lernt. 
Ganz viele bei uns im Physikum haben danach gesthnt, wie sie in Psycho abgekackt seien, dabei wr es ganz einfach gewesen, die Sachen zu wissen. Das regulre Lehrbuch dazu ist ja schon miniminimini-klein, das kann man in etwas ber einer Woche straffer Lernzeit gut durcharbeiten und kann sich im Idealfall dadurch um die 50 Punkte erkaufen...

Meridion

----------


## Alcyon

> Das regulre Lehrbuch dazu ist ja schon miniminimini-klein, das kann man in etwas ber einer Woche straffer Lernzeit gut durcharbeiten und kann sich im Idealfall dadurch um die 50 Punkte erkaufen...
> Meridion


h, eine Frage: Wie heit denn das regulre Lehrbuch?

----------


## la Valentina

Ist das nicht so ein Thieme Kurzlehrbuch? Aber keine Ahnung, wie das heit, schwarze Reihe hat fr die Klausur gereicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Ich war bei uns eine der wenigen, die vor dem Physikum ein Buch gelesen haben, war das Kurzlehrbuch von Urban&Fischer/Elsevier und hat mir ordentlich Punkte eingebracht.  :Grinnnss!:  Bei uns bestand ja allerdings auch noch die "Gefahr", Psych/Soz im Mndlichen zu bekommen und ich habe es eher deshalb gelesen.
Kann es aber eigentlich empfehlen.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Meridion

"Lang/Faller -  Medizinische Psychologie und Soziologie, Springer"

Ich meinte mit regulr, dass das das Bchlein ist, was hier vom medpsych Institut als Grundlage fr Referate und als Empfehlung benutzt wird, um aus Physikum zu lernen.
Das hat man in einer Woche wirklich gut durch und kann krftig abrumen, da in der neuen Auflage echt konsequent das durchgekaut wird, was an Altfragen in den Examina dran war. Vor allem bei so konstruiertem nippes wie dem Soziologiezeugs (Studientypen, 0-Hypothese, Gesellschaftswandel) hat mir die Lektre wirklich was gebracht...

Meridion

----------


## Alcyon

> "Lang/Faller -  Medizinische Psychologie und Soziologie, Springer"


Das Buch hat laut Verlagsseite 330 Seiten, meinst du das (frage wegen deines "miniminimini-klein")? 
Kennt ihr dieses  Buch hier? 

http://www.springer.com/dal/home/gen...22-173670608-0

----------


## Meridion

Lehrinhalte sind 300 Seiten, ja, genau das meine ich... und das ist doch klein, der Schmidt/Lang/Thews hat 1000 ungrad Seiten ^^...

Ausserdem kann man in dem Buch drberlesen und es hat viele Merkksten und so. 
Das Kurzlehrbuch GK was Du gelinkt hast hatten bei uns auch welche, aber in HD wird eben entlang des Lang/Faller gearbeitet, und das ist fr ein 60 Fragen Fach doch wirklich Mini... I
Das dnnste Buch was ich hier von meiner Vorklinik Collection noch stehen hab... sogar dnner als "Physik fr Mediziner"

Meridion

----------


## le'pimp

Ich denke mein Lernaufwand fr Psycho wird sich auf Kreuzen only beschrnken.

----------


## GOMER

Wrong...
Die Zeiten in denen Psycho billige Punkte waren sind vorbei. Vergleicht mal die Fragen bis einschlielich Herbst 06 mit denen von Frhjahr 07 und Herbst 07, ganz anderes Level. Ich wrde auf jeden Fall mal ein Buch ausleihen und lesen. Nur kreuzen ist zu wenig.

BTW: le'pimp ist mit der lssigste Username im ganzen Forum, massive respect.

----------


## Grbler

Das Kurzlehrbuch von Springer ist super. Deckt alles ab und beschrnkt sich in dieser Skriptform auf das wirklich Wesentliche. Auerdem kriegt man den Online-Zugang zu lehrbuch-medizin.de dazu, wo man kostenlos Altfragen kreuzen kann. Also wie das System von Thieme, aber einmalig nur fr den Preis eines Buches aus der Reihe "Das Erste - Kompakt". Wenn man schaut, wieviel man fr den Psycho-Teil zahlt (ca. 14), lohnt sich das allein deswegen, es zu kaufen.

Aber auch fr Seminar, Kurs, und Fragen war es echt hilfreich  :Top:

----------


## LillithSophie

hallo,
also ich bin um einen punkt jetzt durchgefallen(war mein 1.versuch)und bin fest entschlossen,es jetzt zu schaffen.ich moechte dieses mal auf jeden fall mehr auf verstaendnis lernen und nicht tausende fragen durchkreuzen ohne sie richtig verstanden zu haben.werde auch praepassi machen und dann ab dem 20.oktober oder so anfangen zu lernen.hatte diese ganzen medi learn skripte,denke ich werde die nochmal durchmachen.und dann auch mal in den schwarze reihe buechern alles durchkreuzen.weiss noch nicht womit ich anfange,vielleicht physio-biochemie-psycho?anatomie muss ich sowieso "nebenbei"die ganze zeit lernen,fuer den praepkurs.die leute die ich kenne die die medi learn kurse gemacht haben,waren bis auf einen (der hatte eine 3,hats aber auch zum 3.mal gemacht)auch nicht gut(eine zum 2.mal durchgefallen,eine nicht angetreten,einer hauchduenn bestanden).allerdings glaub ich nicht dass das unbedingt an den kursen liegt.wieviel werdet ihr so lernen?ich werd mich diesmal an die medi-learn angaben halten und wirklich 1-2 tage die woche freimachen.habe in den letzten wochen nie mehr freigemacht und z.t.13 std.gelernt.und das war super-uneffektiv.ich werd auch weiter sport machen und mal irgendwas anderes unternehmen...sonst drehe ich echt durch.wuerd ich euch auch empfehlen...
liebe gruesse

----------


## Ell

Hi Lillith,

also mein Plan sieht vor, da ich immer 8 Tage lerne, dann 2 Tage frei mache. Ich habe 10-Tages-Einheiten geplant, damit die freien Tage nicht immer nur auf ein Wochenende fallen, so kann ich zur "Belohnung" auch mal Shoppen gehen (IKEA wartet schon seeeeehr lange auf mich und die Kinder mchten Weihnachtsgeschenke), aber auch mal bers Wochenende Freunde besuchen oder so. 

Also ich habe auch einen ganz klaren Belohnungsplan, wenn ich gut gelernt habe und mein Ziel erreicht, dann belohne ich mich mit einem Ausflug, einem 2-Tages-Tripp oder sonst irgend etwas schnem.

Sport darf ganz klar nicht zu kurz kommen, auch das ist an 3 Abenden eingeplant. Zu mehr reicht es mir leider nicht, da ich ja noch arbeiten mu. 
Achja, Tagespensum so ca. 8 Stunden lernen, 4 Stunden arbeiten, evtl. 2 Stunden Sport. Ja, sehr straffer Zeitplan, aber besser wirds nicht.

Ich werd dieses Mal auch weniger kreuzen, bisher hab ich auer Kommentaren weniger gelernt als gekreuzt, dieses Mal werd ich das umdrehen.

Klar, noch ist alles nur Theorie, ob ich das bis zum Ende so durchziehen kann, wei ich nicht, aber es ist einen Versuch wert und bisher schauts ganz gut aus.

Grle, Ell

----------


## Meridion

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich vor dem Physikum Lernplne verdammt hab, weil ich eigentlich ein echter Saisonlerner bin.

Aber die Disziplin mich beim Physikum zT sklavisch an die Vorgaben aus meinen selbst-erstellten drei Monats Plan (ohne Physik und Chemie) zu halten hat sich wirklich ausgezahlt...

Meri

----------


## Grbler

Hab noch nie einen Lernplan benutzt. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man sowieso wei, wo noch Schwchen liegen. Und die kann man ja dann konsequent ausbgeln.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Wrong...
> Die Zeiten in denen Psycho billige Punkte waren sind vorbei. Vergleicht mal die Fragen bis einschlielich Herbst 06 mit denen von Frhjahr 07 und Herbst 07, ganz anderes Level. Ich wrde auf jeden Fall mal ein Buch ausleihen und lesen. Nur kreuzen ist zu wenig.
> 
> BTW: le'pimp ist mit der lssigste Username im ganzen Forum, massive respect.



also ich kann versichern, dass man psycho auch nur mit der schwarzen reihe und nur durch kreuzen, immer noch sehr gut schafft. 

90% sind drin im physikum in psycho. so sehr haben sich die fragen auch nicht gendert. kreuzen bis zum umfallen  :Meine Meinung:  



an alle neuen: lest euch die beiden alten physikmsthreads doch einfach mal durch, ihr fangt schon wieder an, die gleichen sachen zu errtern, wie wir jahrgnge davor.   ::-oopss:  


ja, ich wei, viel gespamme zwischen den zeilen in den threads, aber es lohnt sich

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Du nennst unser Geheule   :Traurig:   Gespame??
Pfff   :hmmm...:  

Also ich hatte auch einen Plan, habe den von Medi-Learn entsprechend meiner Sportaktivitten und Arbeitszeiten und sonstiges stark angepasst, aber mich gut dran halten knnen!
Bei der Menge an Stoff ist mir somit ein berblick geblieben, und immer wenn ich mir gedacht hab, die Menge sei nicht zu bewltigen und meine Abmedlung sei fast unterschrieben, konnt ich mir den schriftlich niedergelassenen Berg vergegenwrtigen und bei der Arbeit bleiben..  


Ich mu sagen, die Zeit war nicht schn! Aber sie geht vorbei!  ::-oopss:  
Orientiert euch an den "erfahrenen Meinungen" hier und vor allem experimentiert nicht mit neuen Bchern oder neuen Lernsprchen..
Zackzackzack.. in dem Tempo mu das gehen..   :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

nein, ich nenn euer Gespame Geheule...   :Grinnnss!: 

wir bei F2007 haben nicht so viel geheult   :hmmm...:  wie ihr im H2007, hchstens mal gewimmert, aber das haben wir dann auch nicht in den thread geschrieben. 


ich fand die zeit gar nicht so schlecht, das kreuzen der cd hatte nen bichen was von nem schlechten adventurespiel gemischt mit "wer wird millionr" das CD-Rom-Quiz


auer steffi kenn ich keinen, der nen lernplan durchhielt, deshalb empfehle ich keinen. irgendwann hinkt man hoffnungslos hinterher und schmeit den dann sowieso ber den haufen. wenn ihr genug zeit habt: einfach anfangen.

----------


## Ell

> auer steffi kenn ich keinen, der nen lernplan durchhielt, deshalb empfehle ich keinen. irgendwann hinkt man hoffnungslos hinterher und schmeit den dann sowieso ber den haufen. wenn ihr genug zeit habt: einfach anfangen.


Aber berlegen, was ich als erstes lerne, welche Reihenfolge, ob Fach fr Fach getrennt oder doch lieber Organbezogen, das darf ich doch, oder? Ich finde du bist immer sehr pauschal mit deinen Aussagen, nur weil es fr dich nicht mit einem Lernplan funktioniert hat und du auch nicht gelernt, nur gekreuzt hast, empfiehlst du es allen anderen auch. Nur witzigerweise habe ich jetzt 2x fast ausschlielich gekreuzt... beim dritten Mal sollte ich vielleicht meine Lernstrategie doch etwas berdenken. Darf ich das oder bewirfst du mich dann mit Wattebuschchen  :hmmm...: ?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

nein, mit ziegelsteinen. ich meld mich morgen, muss jetzt was gegen die klimaerwrmung tun  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Es ist halt alles Typabhngig und jeder kann ja die Vorschlge hier fr sich anpassen.. Es mssen ja allein schon Unterschiede gemacht werde, ob hier welche whrend der Physikumszeit arbeiten oder nicht.., einen Haushalt-und alle anfallenden Arbeiten und Probleme organisieren mssen oder daheim wohnen und Luxus geniessen knnen..

Fr mich ist halt jedes Sport-Training ge"plant", jede Woche terminlich straff (geplant) arrangiert, es war fr mich nur logisch, dass ich das genauso bertrage und den berblick behalte..
Was aber nicht bedeutet, das jedes Thema klitzeklein aufgefhrt war.. habe halt aufgelistet, wo meine Strken und meine Schwchen liegen, habe meine Schwchen hufiger dadurch bearbeitet..
Habe mir darin festgelegt, wann ich in etwa mit einem Thema fertig sein mu.. und vor allem was ich alles schon geschafft hab!! Reine Motivationssache also hauptschlich   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Htte mein Tag 36 Std gehabt, dann htt ichs vielleicht sein lassen knnen..   :bhh:  


Zu den F08ern: Die Tipps mssen ja nicht komplett bernommen werden, mir hat Dr.Jekylls Art immer gute Anregungen gegeben, ohne dass ich einen seiner Ratschlge strikt gefolgt bin 
 ::-winky:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Die Tipps mssen ja nicht komplett bernommen werden, mir hat Dr.Jekylls Art immer gute Anregungen gegeben, ohne dass ich einen seiner Ratschlge strikt gefolgt bin



du hast mir all die monate etwas vorgemacht? wie konntest du nur. nach allem was wir erlebt haben   :Traurig:   :Grinnnss!:  hast du hinter meinem rcken doch mit der schwarzen reihe gelernt? 




@ ell: *ziegelsteinwerf*   :hmmm...:   ich mchte nur helfen. ob du das letztendlich befolgst oder nicht, das ist deine sache. und ob  dir die tips letztendlich helfen oder nur 8 von 10 kann ich auch nicht sagen. dazu sind menschen zu individuell. aber ich kann mit sicherheit sagen, dass ich meine tips nach bestem wissen und gewissen verteile und ich bei vielen beobachtet habe (was bei 50% durchfallern in hannover nicht sonderlich schwer war), dass tendenziell einfach zu viel gelesen wird und zu wenig gekreuzt. 

vll. liegen dir die MC-fragen einfach nicht und du bist mehr der mndliche-typ.
oder du hast dich nicht streng an die vom meister vorgegebenen regeln gehalten. oder die naheliegendste lsung: du bist nicht der hellste stern am firmament   :Grinnnss!:   (scheeeeerz)

ich glaube, dass organbezogenes lernen besser ist, ich habe nie das gegenteil
behauptet. ich erlaube dir auch offiziell da eine ausnahme zu machen und von meinem strikten plan abzuweichen  :hmmm...:  

ich formuliere meine tips absichtlich sehr pauschal und strikt,  ich kenn doch meine pappenheimer   :hmmm...:  

wenn ich in formulierungen noch potentalis und optativ einfgte, wrden sie weniger befolgt werden.


bsp.:

Frag ich im semester nach: "wir knnten doch eventuell heute abend feiern gehen, falls interesse bestnde"

dann sagt irgendeine pappnase aus der gruppe: "wir knnten aber auch ne lerngruppe bilden und heute abend noch mal chemie durchgehen"

und schwups, ne halbe stunde spter sitzt man mit dem zeeck in einer gruppe zusammen, anstelle von party zu machen. 

also sag ich "wir machen heute party, basta" und schon steigt die party  ::-dance:   :Party:   :Love:  bum chicka wawa

----------


## mezzomixi

Ich hatte weder einen Lernplan, noch eine feste "Vorgabe" welche Tage ich frei mache oder wie viel ich am Tag lerne. (Einen freien Tag haben wir immer dann eingelegt, wenn einer gesagt hat "Noch ein Tag lnger und ich kotze"   :Grinnnss!:   )

Habe mit meinem Bruder zusammen gelernt, quasi ausschlielich aus dem Physikum Exakt (nur Physio haben wir mit dem Kurzlehrbuch gemacht, den Physio Teil im P.E. hab ich nmlich irgendwie gehasst..) 
PsychSoz haben wir nur gekreuzt, fr's Physikum fast gar nichts mehr gemacht, weil wir erst Ende Juni die Klausur darber hatten.

Wir haben immer tagsber gelernt und dann gleich abends gekreuzt. (Meist so 5-6 Stunden gelernt und dann noch gekreuzt..) Ich hatte ein bisschen Sorge, dass wir das Kreuzen zu stiefmtterlich behandeln (meistens hatte man einfach berhaupt keinen Bock mehr nach dem ganzen Lernen noch zu kreuzen und dann hat man es so schnell wie mglich durchgemacht) aber im Endeffekt hat alles perfekt gepasst.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grbler

Boah ey, so diszipliniert knnte ich nicht sein. Respekt  :Top:

----------


## ligand

bin zwar erst im sommer 08 dran, aber wieviele monate im vorraus fngt der durchschnittsstudent an zu lernen?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

7 bis 8 monate, hh natrlich wochen

ein kumpel von mir hat sogar nur 3 wochen gelernt, und hauchdnn bestanden, aber der ist auch ein kranker masafakka   :Grinnnss!: , bei dem alle hoffen, dass er patientenfern in die forschung geht...

----------


## essenstudi

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei, erster Versuch. Ich muss noch einen einwchigen Psycho-Kurs plus Klausur absolvieren und fr das August-Physikum hatten mir auch noch 30 Tage Pflegepraktikum gefehlt.
Da ich gerade Psycho lerne, kann ich auch das Springer Kurzlehrbuch empfehlen und schliee mich den Meinungen an, dass man damit noch einige Punkte mehr rausholen kann, als durch reines kreuzen. Und in einer Woche hat man das Buch ganz locker durch, schlielich sind die Inhalte viel eingngiger als z.B. Biochemie oder Physio, wo man total viel auswendig lernen muss. Psycho liest sich dagegen wie Belletristik.   :hmmm...:  

Ansonsten hatte ich einigermaen den Sommerphysikumsstrang mitverfolgt und das hat mir schon total viel gentzt, was Lernstrategien angeht. Wir starten jetzt mit einer Vierer-Lerngruppe ab Mitte Oktober.

LG

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

hrt auf in psycho was zu lesen, keiner liest psycho.  :dagegen:  
wenn du dieses grne dicke "kurzlehr"-buch meinst, das ist mist, es sei denn du bist masochistisch veranlagt.   :Grinnnss!:  


wenn du UNBEDINGT psycho lesen willst, dann von stephen king.   :Grinnnss!:  
oder die schwarze reihe, sehr schn und witzig geschrieben.

----------


## McBeal

> hrt auf in psycho was zu lesen, keiner liest psycho.  
> wenn du dieses grne dicke "kurzlehr"-buch meinst, das ist mist, es sei denn du bist masochistisch veranlagt.   
> 
> wenn du UNBEDINGT psycho lesen willst, dann von stephen king.   
> oder die schwarze reihe, sehr schn und witzig geschrieben.


Springer ist nicht grn, auerdem habe ich das grne gelesen und kann es empfehlen. Und masochistisch veranlagt bin ich bestimmt nicht. Und ich kenne mehrere Leute, die Psycho gelesen haben. Wenn man die Zeit hat, soll man sie sich ruhig nehmen, bringt Punkte.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## essenstudi

Das Springerbuch ist blau. Schwarze Reihe-Lerntexte sind aber auch gut (und witzig), stimmt. 
Wenn ich im alten Physikumsfaden lese, wieviele lediglich mit 1-10 Punkten durchgefallen sind, knnte es durchaus sein, dass Psycho das Znglein an der Waage ist und JETZT hat man noch die Zeit ein paar Tage fr ein Buch zu nehmen. IMHO.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

was heit denn psycho ist das znglein an der waage? 
wenn man in psycho 45 von 60 holt und in anatomie 40 von 80 punkten,


dann wrde ich sagen anatomie ist die zunge an der waage. 


und ich kenne 70 mal mehr leute, die das buch nicht gelesen haben, mcbeal.   :Grinnnss!:  und trotzdem bestanden haben und psychisch auch besser drauf waren, weil sie sich das buch nicht antaten.

ALLE die sich in meinem kurs das grne psyho/soziobuch geholt hatten, meinten es wre rausgeschmissenes geld gewesen. 

und das du immer diametral mir gegenber handelst, hab ich jetzt auch schon gemerkt.   :was ist das...?:   :hmmm...:  

PS.: Ich willl doch niemanden verteufeln, dass er jetzt das buch oder jenes liest, kann man ja im moment machen, DA NOCH VIEL ZEIT IST, blo wenn leute das hier lesen, die anfang februar anfangen und daraufhin noch das psychobuch rausholen, packen die das nie. und ich wollte nur anmerken, das es sehr wohl noch geht OHNE buch ansprechende punktzahlen in psycho zu holen. gerade fr psycho kann man so ein gefhl entwickeln "was will das impp von mir hren?" das geht in ana z.B. nicht. und dieses gefhl kann man mit dem kreuzen sehr gut erlangen. 

wenn ihr lesewtig seit, dann lest den bennighoff in anatomie, eigtl. nen wahsinnsbuch, oder guckt euch alle bildchen im prometheus an. da habt ihr dann was sinnvolles fr die klinik, aber doch nicht psycho...




noch was: an alle die jetzt anfangen zu lernen und nicht wissen mit welchem fach sie anfangen sollen, die sollen einfach mit dem anfangen, welches ihnen am meisten spa macht, einfach anfamgen, nicht lange rumtaktieren. wichtig ist nur , dass man berhaupt beginnt.

----------


## essenstudi

Ist doch kein Grund fr ein Edit   :hmmm...:  , jedem seine Meinung. Ich werde mein Psychobuch zuende lesen.   :peng:  
Wer im Februar in diesen Thread schaut, der ist schon zig Seiten weiter und es wird ja zu genge betont, was unter Zeitdruck eben nicht mehr geht. Und was Anatomie als "Zunge" betrifft, hast du natrlich vllig Recht, aber umgekehrt stimmt es eben auch, dass jemand der die hochspeziellen Anatomiefragen einfach nicht kann, das Physikum doch noch mit 95% Psycho statt der 85% noch retten kann.
Kommt ja auf den Lerntyp an, aber wirklich NUR KREUZEN fr Psycho wre mir zeitraubender als das Buch lesen, da ich einfach diese berblicke brauche ber Hawthorne, Zeigarnik, Rosenthal etc. oder die Verdrngungsstrategien und da doch oft verschiedene Zugehrigkeiten in eine MC-Frage gepackt werden. Nach dem Lesen des jeweiligen Kapitel kreuzt man da auf Anhieb 90 Prozent.

LG

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

na gut, du hast gewonnen. lies dein buch zu ende. 

dann sehen wir uns halt im "physikum H2008-thread" wieder.    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

> na gut, du hast gewonnen. lies dein buch zu ende. 
> 
> dann sehen wir uns halt im "physikum H2008-thread" wieder.


Bestimmt, weil er/sie es nmlich im Frhjahr gut bestehen wird und dann den Tipp, Psycho doch auch zu lesen, an die neuen Kandidaten weitergeben wird.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## essenstudi

> na gut, du hast gewonnen. lies dein buch zu ende. 
> 
> dann sehen wir uns halt im "physikum H2008-thread" wieder.


Oha. Muss sowas echt sein?   :Nixweiss:  
Hoffentlich hast du nur einen schlechten Tag, resp. bleibst in deinem Physikums Thread.

----------


## McBeal

> Oha. Muss sowas echt sein?   
> Hoffentlich hast du nur einen schlechten Tag, resp. bleibst in deinem Physikums Thread.


@essenstudi: s.o. Du packst das!!  :Top: 
Lass Dir von ihm nix sagen, er hlt sich halt fr total schlau, weil er letztes Jahr bestanden hat und meint, allein seine Strategie zum Lernen sei die richtige.

Alles Gute!

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Oha. Muss sowas echt sein?   
> Hoffentlich hast du nur einen schlechten Tag, resp. bleibst in deinem Physikums Thread.


man ziert euch doch nicht so mdels. war nur ein scherz.


soll ich jetzt noch hinter jedem   :Grinnnss!: -smiley Achtung IRONIE!!!! schreiben. bin ja nun nicht den ersten tag hier. *ich wnsche natrlich explizit niemandem durchzufallen*.  bldsinn, das gegenteil zu mutmaen. 

@ alley: ist das jetzt mode geworden fr andere alle aussagen mitzukommentieren, jetzt nicht speziell auf dich gemnzt, ist mir nur so generell im forum aufgefallen. bichen wie in der kirche...


den scherz haben wir auch schon im letzten thread gemacht, da haben wenigstens ein paar gelacht. heute wird ja nur noch gehatet    :bhh:  


Entschuldigung

----------


## essenstudi

> @essenstudi: s.o. Du packst das!!


Danke, Ally!  :Loove:

----------


## mezzomixi

> bin zwar erst im sommer 08 dran, aber wieviele monate im vorraus fngt der durchschnittsstudent an zu lernen?


Ein Tipp nur: Fang nicht ZU FRUEH an. Man ist am Ende sowas von genervt und fertig, wenn man zu frueh anfaengt, dass man dann ueberhaupt nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommt. Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die 4, 5 Monate lang 10, 12 Stunden am Tag gelernt haben und die waren durch die Bank weg alle schlechter als die, die einen 'vernuenftigen Zeitrahmen' eingeplant hatten.

----------


## jojoxyz

Hab nach der letzten Klausur im 4. Semester angefangen, also 6 Wochen vorm schriftlichen Termin und es hat vllig gereicht.
Also blo nicht zu frh anfnagen.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Ich wollte hier einfach mal kurz erwhnen das Jekyll ne coole Sau ist.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Party:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich verstehe nicht, warum alle raten nicht zu frh anzufangen?! Es gibt doch nicht immer nur die Extreme.
Wenn ihr jetzt anfangt, habt ihr ausreichend Zeit auch Pausen einzulegen, ihr msst nicht gleich 12Std/Tag lernen, sondern macht gemtlich eure 6 Std und habt auch noch ausreichend Zeit auszuspannen und Abends mal weg zu gehen.
Ausserdem knnt ihr ohne Stress wiederholen. Ich wrde durchaus empfehlen, mit viel Zeit in Ruhe jetzt schon zu beginnen. 
Ich bin mal wieder den 4-Wochen-vorher-Notfallplan gefahren, dass man da 12Std/Tag machen muss, ist klar. Wrde es aber wirklich niemandem empfehlen. 
Und von Jekylls "nur kreuzen" halte ich berhaupt nichts, aber das habe ich an anderer Stelle schon zur Genge geussert.
Viel Erfolg euch allen  und denkt dran: wir alle kochen nur mit Wasser   :hmmm...:  .

----------


## *nono*

hallo, 
wie geht ihr denn vor, wenn mndliche erst nach der schriftlichen ist?? wieviel zeit investiert man in den kleinen fchern?? reicht zu kreuzen, oder lernt ihr da nochmal so wirklich beispielsweise die physik formeln?? 
ich habe mir berlegt, schon anzufangen, aber irgendwie ist man doch in den semsterferien noch hier und da unterwegs. 
allerdings mach ich mir nun sorgen, denn ich schreib jetzt dann noch ein haufen klausuren, und muss referate vorbereiten... 
andere frage noch: gibt es hier eine person, die keine deutsche geburtsurkunde hat?? ich bin nmlich ungarin. muss ich das jetzt von irgendjmd bersetzen lassen?? also weil man Namen, Gebdatum und ort so notwendig ist zu bersetzen. 
wnsch allen leidensgenossen viel erfolg beim lernen...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

geburtsurkunde -> LPA, aber soweit ich informiert bin muss alles auf deutsch vorliegen. 


*ICH*  wrde die kleinen fcher nur kreuzen, 

es sind ja meistens nur 15 fragen. 7 kann man, 4 kann man  gut raten, und die letzten 3 werden mit "eene, meene muh, raus bist du"-gelst 

kreuzt du ab 2001 mit cd alle kleinen fcher, die komplizierten sachen wie pi mal lambda durch irgendwas, bei denen man einfach nicht durchsteigt, kannst du weglassen, wenn du keine lust hast. zu viel zeit fr zu wenig punkte.

nur die letzten 4 physika, da wrde ich ALLES empfehlen zu lernen, weil meistens junge Altfragen fr neue fragen umgemodelt werden. 


physikum exakt exakt reicht fr physik und chemie zum nachgucken, sind schn kompakt.

----------


## Karoshi

> Ich wollte hier einfach mal kurz erwhnen das Jekyll ne coole Sau ist.


F'jeden ALter!!! ;)

----------


## mezzomixi

> Wenn ihr jetzt anfangt, habt ihr ausreichend Zeit auch Pausen einzulegen, ihr msst nicht gleich 12Std/Tag lernen, sondern macht gemtlich eure 6 Std und habt auch noch ausreichend Zeit auszuspannen und Abends mal weg zu gehen.
> Ausserdem knnt ihr ohne Stress wiederholen. Ich wrde durchaus empfehlen, mit viel Zeit in Ruhe jetzt schon zu beginnen.


Hast Du schonmal ein halbes Jahr vorher fr eine Prfung zu lernen angefangen? Also bei mir wrde da folgendes passieren:
a) Ich htte nach sptestens 2/3 einfach _absolut keine Lust mehr_ 
b) Ich wrde viel unregelmiger lernen
c) Ich wrde in der langen Zeit alles wieder vergessen (Wie viel weit Du jetzt noch vom Physikum?!)
und d) Ich htte in dem Zeitraum 
*locker* Zeit, alles 4-5 mal zu wiederholen und das htte zur Folge, dass ich den Schei so hassen wrde, dass ich ihn mir erst recht nicht mehr merke.

Also fr mich wre das nichts. Ein halbes Jahr vorher anzufangen halte ich echt fr bertrieben. Ich hab klausurbedingt (Wir hatten am Ende vom 4. Semester sowohl eine Klausur ber die komplette Physiologie, als auch Anatomie und PsychSoz - das war 2 Monate vor dem schriftlichen Physikum) insgesamt wahrscheinlich 4 Monate fr's Physikum gelernt, weil die Klausurlernerei dann fast nahtlos ins Physikumslernen berging. Ich fand's viel zu lang. (Klar hatte ich am Ende das Gefhl, dass die Zeit nicht reicht usw. aber das htte ich auch gehabt, wenn ich 6 Monate vorher angefangen htte fr die Prfung zu lernen)

----------


## Flauscheding

Zis, ich sag nur, wie ich es heute machen wrde. Wenn man viel lernt, vergisst man viel. So ist das nunmal, deshalb muss man sich auch ausreichend Zeit nehmen zum wiederholen. Lernen ist nicht nur das, was ich einmalig lese und auswendig lerne, lernen besteht zum gleichen Teil aus Wiederholungen. Je mehr Wiederholungen, desto weniger Wissen geht verloren.
Mich kotzt der Stoff heutztage auch an, aber eher, weil ich mir in viel zu kurzer Zeit viel zu viel Sotff in den Kopf gepfiffen habe.
Etwas Disziplin gehrt zu jedem Studium. Wenn du sagst, man lernt dann vielleicht unregelmiger, so liegt es doch an einem selbst. Diese Selbstdisziplin sollte man aufbringen knnen, sein Lernpensum durchzuhalten. Ich behaupte immer noch: 5 Monate lang tglich 6 Std machen mehr Sinn und auch mehr Spass, als 6 Wochen 12 Std plus x. 
Und mit 6 Std tglich hat man genug Zeit, Abwechslung  und Entspannung in den Alltag zu bringen.

----------


## mezzomixi

Wenn man wirklich 5 Monate fr's Physikum lernt, braucht man keine 6 Stunden tglich. Ich finde es halt unpraktisch so frh anzufangen, weil man dann nebenher auch noch so viele andere Sachen fr's laufende Semester machen muss. Letztendlich soll jeder machen wie er denkt, ich kann nur von meiner persnlichen Meinung und von den Erfahrungen meiner Kommilitonen sprechen, von denen ein Groteil derer, die zu frh angefangen haben zu lernen am Ende total versagt haben, weil sie einfach nicht mehr konnten.

----------


## Motivation?

Hallo ihr, 
zum Thema: ich muss im Frhjahr auch nochmal das Physikum machen und hoffe, dass ich es dieses Mal bestehe. Im schriftlichen Teil fehlten mir 6 Punkte und im mndlichen lag es in Phyiso an Fach und Prfer   :hmmm...:  
Damit ich auch wirklich meine Chancen verbessere, habe ich auch fr Januar einen Kurs in Marburg gebucht und lerne seit dem 1.10., damit ich einmal komplett durch bin, bevor der Kurs startet. Auf mehr als 5 Stunden komme ich meist nicht, da ich ja auch irgendwie das Geld fr den Kurs verdienen muss und arbeiten gehe, auch sollen Freunde und Sport nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich hoffe, meine Idee ist realistisch, dass alles klappt.

 :Nixweiss:  Motivation?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

hbscher name  :Keks:  

das klingt doch ganz vernnftig, was du schreibst. 5 stunden reichen auch, da du im oktober anfngst. wenn man regulr schreibt, dann hat man ja meistens nur 6 wochen. auerdem solltest du ja auch schon ordentlich was wissen. 

schaff bis zum kurs einfach so viel, wie du fr vertretbar hlst. und nach dem kurs hast du ja auch noch nen bisschen zeit.

nur darf man nicht in die falle geraten, "naja, der kurs, der wirds schon richten", und sonst mach ich nix, aber das hast du ja auch nicht vor. 

mach dir doch grob ne einteilung, 7 tage ana, dann folgen von mir aus 8 tage physio. in diesen 7 tagen versuchst du alles relevante reinzukriegen. dann luft man nicht so gefahr jeden unrelevanten mist in sich hineinzusaugen.

----------


## mezzomixi

> im mndlichen lag es in Phyiso an Fach und Prfer


Es wre schneller gegangen, wenn Du einfach nur die 3 Buchstaben getippt httst, die in diesem Falle richtig wren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Just Smile :-)

Hallo, 

wo bekomme ich die guten Medilearn Skripte??

Mache im frhjahr Physikum.

GRu

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

Ich will jetzt gar nicht bse klingen, aber wo kann man *MEDILEARN-SKRIPTE* wohl herbekommen, wenn ich die frage in einem *MEDILEARN-THREAD*  stelle? 


zumal links am rand auf jeder seite "skripte /bcher" steht.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Just Smile :-)

:Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:  

Man muss man ... Stimmt. Danke.

GRuss

----------


## Motivation?

@ziska: welche drei Buchstaben meinst du?

Fach und Prfer halt deswegen, weil es wie ne ausrede klingt, wenn ich sage, der Prfer hat mich rausgeprft, weil er auf einem Thema beharrt hat  ::-angel:

----------


## LillithSophie

ich schaetze sie meint MIR.
(nicht meine meinung)

----------


## beetle-max

Ich mu doch glatt mal wieder dafr sorgen, da dieses Thema wieder nach oben gezogen wird...immmer schn vor Augen  ::-oopss:  ....  :hmmm...:  
Es dreht sich ja z.Z. diesbezglich alles um die Kurse. Ich kann keinen machen, da mir das ntige Kleingeld fehlt und ich denke, da das doch auch ohne zu schaffen sein mu  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Habe mir einen Lernplan zusammengebaut und werde jetzt gaanz diszipliniert sein! Viele Gre an alle, die es auch im Mrz schaffen wollen  ::-winky:

----------


## HappyDoc

magst du deinen lernplan mal online stellen oder ist dir das zu privat?  :hmmm...: 
wie gehst du vor?Hast du alle klausuren?
LG

----------


## beetle-max

Hallo!

Ich habe mir als Vorlage den "Master-Plan" von Via medici genommen und den etwas abgewandelt. Ich habe ihn an meine Strken und Schwchen angepasst. Wiederholungen und paralleles Kreuzen sind mit eingeplant, sowie freie Tage. Lernzeit erstmal max. 6h/d. Der Plan geht bis Mitte Feb., damit noch Zeit zum Wiederholen und Kreuzen bleibt (z.B. verstrkt den Prfungsmodus & Medi-Learn Skriptenreihe)...
Ich hoffe, das klappt wie ichs mir vorstelle  :Top:  
Mu jetzt einfach diszipliniert sein, habe auch noch Familie und gehe ab und zu arbeiten.
Hoffe, da ich mich nicht in Bchern verrenne..., das tu ich leider all zu gerne...
P.S. Bin Wiederholer (schriftlich nochmal)...  :Traurig:  und damit scheinfrei

----------


## Aleyna 2007

[
Hab mich fr ne Hiwistelle beworben... und lern ansonsten Mo-Fr in der Bib (noch)  ;)

Hi. Ich bin auch grad HiWi in Ana I und schreib mein Physikum im Mrz? Bei wem machst du denn Hiwi in ANa III?

Allgemeine Frage an alle:

- gibt es Leute, die die mndliche nicht bestanden haben und dies ungerecht fanden? Ich meine nicht, dass man vielleicht sauer und enttuscht war, sondern das man es wirklich nicht verstanden hatte, warum man besteht?
Wrde mich mal interessieren...

Wer kann mir aus Erfahrung von den MEDI LEARN Kursen erzhlen und Tips geben?

LG

Aleyna

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
an die die durchgefallen sind:
habt ihr denn schon wieder angefangen zu lernen,oder wartet ihr noch n bisschen?(worauf weiss ich auch nicht..;) )
lieben gruss

----------


## Motivation?

hab schon angefangen... (oder erst gar nicht wirklich aufgehrt)

----------


## Thorsten1979

Also ich kenne aus GI 5 Leute die den Kurs gemacht haben und durchgefallen sind, aber nichts desto trotz hat der Kurs auch Vorteile:
Der Stoff wird in relativ kurzer Zeit rekapituliert und auf das Wesentliche beschrnkt. D.h. man mu vorher schon etwas wissen und sollte in der Zeit des Kurses nicht noch arbeiten gehen mssen.
Leider sind wie an der Uni auch einige Dozenten bescheiden. Und da sehe ich den Punkt den Kurs so nicht zu empfehlen.
Es kann nicht sein das fr den Betrag einige Skripte fehlerhaft sind, schlielich bernimmt man diese Information zum lernen im Endspurt und auerdem erwarte ich fr den Preis methodisch didaktische Feuerwerke und keine Dozenten die unsicherer sind als wir und stellenweise noch weniger Plan haben. Wie gesagt, es gibt auch 1A Dozenten allerdings lt der Preis des Kurses meines Erachtens keine Ausnahmen in der Qualitt zu!!!
Ansonsten Kreuzen... und mal einen Blick in das Medi-Learn Skript MC-Techniken werfen.
Viel Glck

----------


## le'pimp

Also hab mir heute mal aufm Buecherflohmarkt das Physikum EXAKT geholt. Werde damit aber nur die kleinen Fcher (Bio/Chemie/Physik) lernen. Mal sehen wie das so ist. Fr die groen Fcher wollte ich eigentlich die Buecher verwenden, die ich damals schon benutzt hab.

----------


## mezzomixi

> Also hab mir heute mal aufm Buecherflohmarkt das Physikum EXAKT geholt. Werde damit aber nur die kleinen Fcher (Bio/Chemie/Physik) lernen. Mal sehen wie das so ist. Fr die groen Fcher wollte ich eigentlich die Buecher verwenden, die ich damals schon benutzt hab.


also die fcher lernt man ja eigentlich GAR NICHT!   :Aufgepasst!:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## le'pimp

> also die fcher lernt man ja eigentlich GAR NICHT!


Reicht denn Kreuzen in den kleinen Fchern aus??Dann habe ich das mal wieder sehr gut gemacht und Geld f+r etwas Unntiges rausgeschmissen ! Oder taugt das Physikum exakt zu noch was anderem??

----------


## -mareike-

Ich denke das Physikum Exakt kann durchuas ntzlich sein, da es eine bersicht gibt... Habe selbst noch wenig damit gearbeitet. Ich lese immer die Kommentare in der schwarzen ode rgelben reihe und schaue dann bei wichitgen oder hufigen Themen im regulren Lehrbuch nach. 
Ich muss im Frhjahr nochmal die Schriftliche schreiben, die Mndliche habe ich bestanden. Hoffentlich habe ich es dann erfolgreich hinter mir...

----------


## Meridion

Die kleinen Fcher wrde ich auch rein optional lernen. Wenn man Zeit und Lust und Vorwissen hat viel Spa, ansonsten einfach durchkreuzen und bei Zweifel Kommentare lesen.
Wenn ganze Themengebiete bhmische Drfer sind, besonders in Physik, kann man die auch komplett weglassen. Die Chance, dass man die eine, hchstens zwei Fragen dann mit durcharbeiten des Kapitels richtig hat, steht in keinem Verhltnis zum Aufwand.
Was bei uns (in der Clique) nicht so gut lief war Anatomie. Auch weil wir an der Ecke mit dem Lernaufwand gespart hatten und dafr zB total dmliche Sachen aus der Biochemie/Chemie konnten, die nie gefragt wurden... klassischer Fall von "zuviel fr die kleineren Fcher gemacht"

Meridion

----------


## mezzomixi

> Reicht denn Kreuzen in den kleinen Fchern aus??Dann habe ich das mal wieder sehr gut gemacht und Geld f+r etwas Unntiges rausgeschmissen ! Oder taugt das Physikum exakt zu noch was anderem??


"noch zu was anderem" !?!??!!??!?!
Ich habe die komplette Biochemie und Anatomie _ausschlielich_ aus dem Physikum Exakt gelernt und das hat locker gereicht!
Nur Physio hab ich aus Gewohnheit mit dem Huppelsberg gelernt gehabt.

Bio und Physik habe ich nur gekreuzt, Chemie berhaupt nix gemacht (wr zu viel Arbeit fr 0Ergebnis gewesen)

----------


## le'pimp

> "noch zu was anderem" !?!??!!??!?!
> Ich habe die komplette Biochemie und Anatomie _ausschlielich_ aus dem Physikum Exakt gelernt und das hat locker gereicht!
> Nur Physio hab ich aus Gewohnheit mit dem Huppelsberg gelernt gehabt.
> 
> Bio und Physik habe ich nur gekreuzt, Chemie berhaupt nix gemacht (wr zu viel Arbeit fr 0Ergebnis gewesen)



Hie es nicht, dass das P.E. fehlerhaft v.a. in Anatomie sein soll? Oder sind die ausgebessert? Naja wie gesagt, werde die groen Fcher mit meinen alten Buechern lernen. Bin da einfach schneller mit.

----------


## mezzomixi

Die Rezensionen z.B. bei Amazon beziehen sich auf ltere Auflagen. Ich hab mit dem Buch locker ne 2 geschafft.

----------


## LillithSophie

habt ihr eigentlich nach einem lernplan gelernt?ich berleg ob ichs nach dem von medi-learn durchziehe.
viele grsse

----------


## Grbler

Probieren kannst du es ja  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

ich hatte berhaupt keinen plan, hab einfach jeden tag so lange gelernt bis ich keine lust mehr hatte bzw. mindestens eine bestimmte zeit rum war  :hmmm...:

----------


## Grbler

Keinen Plan zu haben, hat manchmal auch seine guten Seiten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stadler1980

Ich bin im Mrz zum dritten Mal mit dem Schriftlichen dran ( in Gieen), die Mndliche hat beim letzten mal geklappt...noch jemand aus Gieen hier?

----------


## DrSkywalker

Wie kann dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden? Ich will mal was dagegen tun!

1. Psych/Soz reimt sich nicht nur zufllig auf Rotz! So was unntzes! Den 30% Soziopathen unter den werten Kollegen wird durch dieses Fach auch nicht die Augen geffnet, dem Rest ist es einfach nur lstig. Soll man die "lerntexte" der Schwarzen Reihe wirklich lernen? Nie im Leben, oder? Ich hoffe das Dr.Jekkyls patentierte Kreuzmethode hier zum Erfolg fhrt.

2. Wer lernt schon? Und wenn ja, wie viel pro Tag? Ich mache jeden Tag ein bisschen was, muss mich aber irgendwann mal etwas mehr anstrengen. So viele Lcken die ich noch habe...furchteinflend!

3. Drehn bei euch die Leute im Semester schon am Rad oder ist der Groteil eher ruhig?

----------


## Alcyon

> Wie kann dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden? Ich will mal was dagegen tun!
> 
> 1. Psych/Soz reimt sich nicht nur zufllig auf Rotz! So was unntzes! Den 30% Soziopathen unter den werten Kollegen wird durch dieses Fach auch nicht die Augen geffnet, dem Rest ist es einfach nur lstig. Soll man die "lerntexte" der Schwarzen Reihe wirklich lernen? Nie im Leben, oder? Ich hoffe das Dr.Jekkyls patentierte Kreuzmethode hier zum Erfolg fhrt.
> 
> 2. Wer lernt schon? Und wenn ja, wie viel pro Tag? Ich mache jeden Tag ein bisschen was, muss mich aber irgendwann mal etwas mehr anstrengen. So viele Lcken die ich noch habe...furchteinflend!
> 
> 3. Drehn bei euch die Leute im Semester schon am Rad oder ist der Groteil eher ruhig?


1. Kreuzen sollte reichen. Ein bisschen was lese ich auch noch im Lehrbuch. Ich finde es irgendwie gar nicht schlecht, sich mal mit etwas nicht Naturwissenschaftlichem zu beschftigen. Auch wenn man ber den Sinn streiten kann, da stimme ich dir zu. ;D

2. Ich "lerne" auch schon, aber leider noch viel zu wenig (so 2-3 Stunden). Die Lcken sind bei mir auch riesengro, habe das Gefhl, whrend der letzten Semester geschlafen zu haben.  :Big Grin: 

3. Panik pur.

----------


## HappyDoc

Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll,lerne etwas richtig gut und kann es die woche spter nicht mehr richtig.klar so die stichworte und groben sachen gehen aber die zusammenhnge und die details sind weg.kriege langsam panki was soll man nur machen?

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll,lerne etwas richtig gut und kann es die woche spter nicht mehr richtig.klar so die stichworte und groben sachen gehen aber die zusammenhnge und die details sind weg.kriege langsam panki was soll man nur machen?


Da kann ich nur sagen: "Dont worry, be happy, doc!"  :Grinnnss!:  Sorry! Wiederhole das Zeug einfach immer mal wieder. Das geht schnell und man prgt sich die Dinge ein.

----------


## DrSkywalker

> 1. Kreuzen sollte reichen. Ein bisschen was lese ich auch noch im Lehrbuch. Ich finde es irgendwie gar nicht schlecht, sich mal mit etwas nicht Naturwissenschaftlichem zu beschftigen. Auch wenn man ber den Sinn streiten kann, da stimme ich dir zu. ;D
> 
> 2. Ich "lerne" auch schon, aber leider noch viel zu wenig (so 2-3 Stunden). Die Lcken sind bei mir auch riesengro, habe das Gefhl, whrend der letzten Semester geschlafen zu haben. 
> 
> 3. Panik pur.


Ich kreuze jetzt jeden Tag 30 Fragen und mache vor dem Schriftlichen nochmal ne Woche intensiv Psycho. 

Das mit den Lcken ist erschreckend, nicht wahr!? Versuchst du nun alle Lcken zu fllen oder ist das illusorisch? In Biochemie mache ich das, in Physio vielleicht, in Anatomie nicht  :hmmm...:  Fr das dumme Auswendiglernen in der Makro bin ich einfach zu schlau  :Grinnnss!: 

(sorry fr den Dopplepost)

----------


## Healix

> Wie kann dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden? Ich will mal was dagegen tun!
> 
> 1. Psych/Soz reimt sich nicht nur zufllig auf Rotz! So was unntzes! Den 30% Soziopathen unter den werten Kollegen wird durch dieses Fach auch nicht die Augen geffnet, dem Rest ist es einfach nur lstig. Soll man die "lerntexte" der Schwarzen Reihe wirklich lernen? Nie im Leben, oder? Ich hoffe das Dr.Jekkyls patentierte Kreuzmethode hier zum Erfolg fhrt.
> 
> 2. Wer lernt schon? Und wenn ja, wie viel pro Tag? Ich mache jeden Tag ein bisschen was, muss mich aber irgendwann mal etwas mehr anstrengen. So viele Lcken die ich noch habe...furchteinflend!
> 
> 3. Drehn bei euch die Leute im Semester schon am Rad oder ist der Groteil eher ruhig?


1. Hab fr Psych bisher noch gar nichts gemacht. Seh das aber auch nicht wirklich als Problem.

2. Lern schon ziemlich viel durch Vor- / Nachbereitung fr die Seminare, auerhalb aber auch krftig. Physio stehts am besten, das hatten wir auch erst im dritten mit Praktikum und Seminar1. Neuroana wird grad gut nachgelegt, Seminar beim Schulte (Prometheus-Mitherausgeber), "klassische" Ana sowie Histo habe ich aber noch gar nichts gemacht und auch noch nicht wirklich den Plan, wann ichs einbauen soll. Biochemie hat sich die anfngliche Panik gelegt, in Mainz lernt man leider gar nix durch das Praktikum, aber langsam kriegt man einen berblick... Ansonsten mach ich mir um Chemie und Bio keine Gedanken, nur die Physikfragen sind hsslich  :Big Grin: 

3. Leichte Panik, Standard glaub ich. Jeder hat andere Lernschwerpunkte und verunsichert die anderen durch Wissen in seinen schon beackerten Gebieten  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> 3. Leichte Panik, Standard glaub ich. Jeder hat andere Lernschwerpunkte und verunsichert die anderen durch Wissen in seinen schon beackerten Gebieten


Das bedeutet dass jeder bei euch lernt? Nicht schlecht! Wo sind all die "ich-lernen-nur-6-Wochen"-Leute? Oder gibts die gar nicht? Mir wrde es nicht ganz reichen  :hmmm...:

----------


## beetle-max

Hall!

Hat sich mal jemand die Mhe gemacht, "Physikum Exakt"(Thieme) und "Das Erste"(Springer) miteinander zu vergleichen....? IMPP-relevant sind ja beide ausgerichtet. Was ist nun besser? Ist vielleicht immer eine ungnstige Frage, aber mich wrden mal Erfahrungswerte interessieren!
Danke und viele Gre!

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

Hi, ich werd auch an mrz antreten. knnte mir einer einen rat geben wieviel zeit man in histo und neuro investieren sollte?

----------


## mezzomixi

also ich hatte im herbst das gefhl, dass sehr viel histofragen drankamen. und auch neuro ist stark im kommen. das sind auf jeden fall 2 gebiete, die man nicht unbedingt vernachlssigen sollte. 
schau dir einfach mal an, wie viele fragen zu welchen themen so im durchschnitt gefragt werden (auf der mediscript cd geht das ja sehr bequem..)

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

Danke. Ich glaube um histo kommt man nicht drum herum. Es sind ja immer gut mehr als 15 Fragen im schnitt.   :Traurig:

----------


## la Valentina

> Hall!
> 
> Hat sich mal jemand die Mhe gemacht, "Physikum Exakt"(Thieme) und "Das Erste"(Springer) miteinander zu vergleichen....? IMPP-relevant sind ja beide ausgerichtet. Was ist nun besser? Ist vielleicht immer eine ungnstige Frage, aber mich wrden mal Erfahrungswerte interessieren!
> Danke und viele Gre!


Laut Buchhandlung sei das von Springer eher geeignet, weil das auf die neue AO ausgerichtet ist und die anderen noch nicht.
Aber naja, wie man das so von den Springer Lehrbchern kennt: optische Katastrophe...
Bin noch am berlegen, ob ich mir ein Kompedium kaufe, oder nicht.
Was sagen denn die, die grad Physikum gemacht haben? Lohnt sich das?
Habe jetzt mal in so ein "Frage und Antwort" Buch reingeschnuppert und fand das zumindest fr Physio recht gut.

Lg,
Valentina  ::-bee:

----------


## lala07

also das physikum exakt ist auch nach neuer ao und meiner meinung nach richtig sinnvoll...hab damit alles auer physio, psycho und physik gelernt..biochemie und anatomie, biologie, chemie fand ich richtig klasse...physio hab ich auch gewohnheit mit dem huppelsberg gelernt und die anderen nur gekreuzt, deshalb kann ich dazu nix sagen...ich finde das es sich echt lohnt, sich das physikum exakt zu kaufen, weil es eben nich zu kurz und nicht zu lang ist...das kompedium fand ich furchtbar...eben eine auflistung...

lg

----------


## Alcyon

Mich interessiert, warum man deiner Meinung nach lieber mit dem "Physikum exakt" lernen sollte als mit den Bchern, die man ohnehin schon hat (wo auch Randnotizen und Unterstreichungen gemacht sind)?

----------


## beetle-max

Diese Kompendien habe den Vorteil, da sie auf den Gegenstandskatalog und auf die Examina der Vergangenheit abgestimmt sind. Wer seine Lehrbcher in & auswendig kennt und diese mit brauchbaren Notizen versehen hat, sollte natrlich vor dem Physikum nicht noch mal umsteigen. Gerade fr die mndliche Prfung knnen diese gewohnten Lehrmaterialien von Vorteil sein.
Viele der Studenten knnen erst kurz vor dem Physikum mit dem intensiven Lernen beginnen und da wrde ich zum Wiederholen nicht unbedingt die dicksten Schinken lesen; auer mein Prfer htte eins geschrieben....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lala07

also ich wei ja nicht, was du fr bcher im moment hast, aber ich hatte 7 wochen zeit zum lernen und htte es schlicht und einfach zeitlich nich geschafft mit meinen dicken lehrbchern zu lernen...wenn du dir das aber zutraust und mehr zeit hast, kannst du natrlich auch mit deinen lehrbchern lernen...finde aber selbst wenn man notizen und unterstreichungen in seinem buch hat, ist es meiner meinung nach besser ein auf das examen abgestimmtes buch zu benutzen, weil selbst in einem intensivkurs noch viel zu viel drin steht, was im physikum nicht gefragt wird...klar steht da auch drin, was gefragt wird, aber eben auch noch ne menge mehr...ich fands immer klasse, wenn ich ein kapitel im physikum exakt gelernt hatte und dann gekreuzt hab, dass dort eben nichts zuviel, aber auch nichts zuwenig drin steht...wer es frs physikum schafft mit dem schmidt thews physio oder dem lffler biochemie zu lernen, ist natrlich grade im hinblick auf die mndliche gut vorbereitet...aber es  passiert halt einfach viel zu schnell, dass man sich in details verliert, die einem dann in der prfung nicht wirklich weiter bringen...

wenn jemand aber eh kurzlehrbcher benutzt hat, wrde ich die auch weiter benutzen, so wie ich meinen huppelsberg, weil die ja auch aufs physikum ausgerichtet sind...letztlich ist das aber nur meine meinung und jeder sollte natrlich machen, was er fr am besten hlt...das wichtigste ist eigentlich nicht so wahnsinnig viele gedanken machen, wie man was wann wo lernen knnte, sondern einfach anfangen!

----------


## mezzomixi

> Mich interessiert, warum man deiner Meinung nach lieber mit dem "Physikum exakt" lernen sollte als mit den Bchern, die man ohnehin schon hat (wo auch Randnotizen und Unterstreichungen gemacht sind)?


ich hab auer neuroanatomie (das hatte ich noch gut im kopf und hab deshalb nur mit meinen notizen nochmal kurz wiederholt) und physio (da hab ich den huppelsberg genommen) alles nur im physikum exakt gemacht und bin damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen

----------


## jojoxyz

Wie lala07 schon sagte, ich hatte auch nur 6 wochen Zeit bis zur Prfung. Hab mich daher auch voll aufs "Physikum Exakt" gesttzt. Damit wurde es fr mich wesentlich planbarer und berschaubar. Ich wute, diese Buch mut du knnen in der vorgegeben Zeit und dann hast du alle Fcher gelernt. Wenn ich meine "normalen" Bcher genommen htte, dann htte ich absolut den berblick verloren. Hier mal nen Kapitel lesen und dann im anderen Buch und so.
Auerdem merkt man beim Kreuzen, da das eine Buch frs Schriftliche vollkommen reicht.

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

Kann mir einer sagen, ob anatomie kurzlehrbuch von thieme gut geeignet ist. oder hat einer nach erfahrung ne bessere idee????

----------


## mezzomixi

Physikum Exakt. Damit hab ich die komplette Anatomie gelernt und hat super geklappt.

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

> Physikum Exakt. Damit hab ich die komplette Anatomie gelernt und hat super geklappt.



Soll ich mir wirklich noch den physikum Exakt holen? Hat schon mal einer mit thieme kurzlehrbuch gelernt?????

----------


## mezzomixi

Ich hab damit halt auch Biochemie gelernt..

----------


## jojoxyz

Hab mit dem Kurzlehrbuch im Semester "Physio" gelernt. Kann den Band nur empfehlen. War in meinem Semester so ziemlich das Standardwerk in dem Fach. Von "Biochemie" hab ich auch gutes gehrt.

----------


## Doug

Hi,

im Frhjahr bin ich auch mit dabei.

@Traumstadt_Marburg:
Mit dem Kurzlehrbuch Anatomie habe ich whrend des Prp-Kurses hauptschlich gelernt. Das Buch ist super und hat mich immer bestens auf die Testate vorbereitet.   :Top:   Ich hatte aber den Eindruck man sollte nichts aus dem Buch weglassen, typisch Kurzlehrbuch halt...

Da bis Mrz noch was Zeit ist lerne ich zur Zeit mit "mehr" Bchern.
Fr Anatomie mit der Dualen Reihe den Makroteil, mit dem Trepel Neuro und dem grossen Welsch Histo.
In Physio lerne ich mit dem neuen Hick und fr Biochemie leistet das Duale Reihe Buch wahre Wunder.   :Grinnnss!:  

Ach so, im Januar bin ich mit dabei in Marburg beim Kurs von ML. Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja.

----------


## Foreman

Das Thieme Kurzlehrbuch fr Ana ist super, didaktisch ausgefeilt.

Das Springer Kompendium hat gegenber Physikum exakt den Vorteil, dass man viele Jahre Examina per e-learning dazu bekommt.

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

Das kurzlehrbuch ist ca 500 Seiten, man kann ja gleich mit einem buch lernen. weiterhin habe ich gehrt, dass anatomie wohl diesmal schwer war als sonst psycho auch. ich bin ratlos zurzeit hab damit embryo gelernt und bin gerade bei allg anatomie. ich dachte es gibt ne besseres. 
Was ist mit den medilearn-S. von anatomie hat einer schon mal rein geschaut???

Das Kurzlehrbuch Physio von T. ist ein wunder, kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Biochemie eher nicht, weil es fehler enthlt und wurde sehr abgelehnt von den Profs.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Das kurzlehrbuch ist ca 500 Seiten, man kann ja gleich mit einem buch lernen. weiterhin habe ich gehrt, dass anatomie wohl diesmal schwer war als sonst psycho auch. ich bin ratlos zurzeit hab damit embryo gelernt und bin gerade bei allg anatomie. ich dachte es gibt ne besseres. 
> Was ist mit den medilearn-S. von anatomie hat einer schon mal rein geschaut???
> 
> Das Kurzlehrbuch Physio von T. ist ein wunder, kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Biochemie eher nicht, weil es fehler enthlt und wurde sehr abgelehnt von den Profs.


na, klar!
hat das impp bei dir angerufen und gesagt, dass es schwerer wird?
ich hab gehrt- bla bla.... immer das gleiche mit den medizineren, egal um welche prfung es geht, immer ist es dieses jahr die schwerste prfung aller zeiten, weil...

und warum sollten bitte psycho und anatomie diesmal schwieriger werden?!
so ein quatsch...

----------


## Traumstadt_Marburg

> na, klar!
> hat das impp bei dir angerufen und gesagt, dass es schwerer wird?
> ich hab gehrt- bla bla.... immer das gleiche mit den medizineren, egal um welche prfung es geht, immer ist es dieses jahr die schwerste prfung aller zeiten, weil...
> 
> und warum sollten bitte psycho und anatomie diesmal schwieriger werden?!
> so ein quatsch...



Also das ist kein quatsch was psycho angeht ist es tatsache schau dir mal die letzten drei physika an, es sind nicht mehr die billigen punkte, die einen retten knnen und was anatomie angeht meine ich damit war nie einfach!!!
 :bhh:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Also das ist kein quatsch was psycho angeht ist es tatsache schau dir mal die letzten drei physika an, es sind nicht mehr die billigen punkte, die einen retten knnen und was anatomie angeht meine ich damit war nie einfach!!!



aha, dachte, du httest es gehrt...
psycho waren fr mediziner wohl nie die ganz billigen punkte, weil einfach tzend zu lernen!
muss wohl leider auche in buch darber lesen, sonst wird das nichts!

und wenn anatomie immer schwer war, ist es wohl nicht so, wie du erwhnt hast, dass es noch schwieriger wird....

leicht ist das physikum allg wohl nicht, weil es dazu gedacht ist das feld ein wenig aus zu dnnen, oder?!

----------


## le'pimp

> aha, dachte, du httest es gehrt...
> psycho waren fr mediziner wohl nie die ganz billigen punkte, weil einfach tzend zu lernen!
> muss wohl leider auche in buch darber lesen, sonst wird das nichts!
> 
> und wenn anatomie immer schwer war, ist es wohl nicht so, wie du erwhnt hast, dass es noch schwieriger wird....
> 
> leicht ist das physikum allg wohl nicht, weil es dazu gedacht ist das feld ein wenig aus zu dnnen, oder?!


Habe weiterhin vor, fr Psycho erst nach der mndlichen Prfung ne Woche Hardcorekreuzen zu investieren. Werde davor nur die 3 groen Fcher lernen. Oder ist das zu minimalistisch angesetzt ?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Habe weiterhin vor, fr Psycho erst nach der mndlichen Prfung ne Woche Hardcorekreuzen zu investieren. Werde davor nur die 3 groen Fcher lernen. Oder ist das zu minimalistisch angesetzt ?


hatte ich eigtl auch vor,machen wohl auch viele so...
jedoch denke ich, da es immerhin 60 fragen sind, dass es doch gut investierte zeit wre zumindest im physikum exakt psycho zu lesen!

denke, das werde ich auch machen

----------


## Healix

Nach der mndlichen? Ich dachte schriftlich wr vor mndlich o_O
Wo soll denn mndlich noch reinpassen wenn am 11./12. Mrz schriftlich ist...

----------


## Alcyon

> Nach der mndlichen? Ich dachte schriftlich wr vor mndlich o_O
> Wo soll denn mndlich noch reinpassen wenn am 11./12. Mrz schriftlich ist...


Ist an manchen Unis aber so geregelt.

----------


## Healix

Naja, in Mainz hat da noch keiner ein Wort drber verloren. Bin mal gespannt wann irgendjemand was offizielles hinsichtlich Physikum verlauten lsst. Saftladen hier 8{

----------


## callowien

bei uns gibts auch nix genaues...die einen sagen vor dem schriftlichen die mndliche, die andren meinen danach...wre mal gut zuwissen hinsichtlich der zeiteinplanung zwecks der lernerei u so....

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin  :Grinnnss!: 

Wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit den Medi-Learn-Skripten?  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Sind sie als Ersatz fr Kurzlehrbcher (zum Wiederholen vor Testaten und dem Physikum) geeignet oder sollten sie nur als Ergnzung dienen?

LG,
Geli

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Moin 
> 
> Wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit den Medi-Learn-Skripten? 
> Sind sie als Ersatz fr Kurzlehrbcher (zum Wiederholen vor Testaten und dem Physikum) geeignet oder sollten sie nur als Ergnzung dienen?
> 
> LG,
> Geli


mndlich ist in mnchen vor dem schriftl. und zwar komplett!

die skripten sind sehr gut zum kreuzen!

da bei uns die prfungen vom anspruch hher sind, als das was das impp fragt sind sie fr prfungen hier nur als ergnzung gut, aber super um sich enen berblick zu verschaffen. (wird wohl woanders auch nich ander sein)
frs schriftliche physikum sind die teile der hammer!

----------


## le'pimp

> Nach der mndlichen? Ich dachte schriftlich wr vor mndlich o_O
> Wo soll denn mndlich noch reinpassen wenn am 11./12. Mrz schriftlich ist...


ab dem 10. Februar ;)

----------


## Motivation?

oder wie bei uns eine Woche vor der schriftlichen, also 3.bis 7.Mrz

----------


## Medi85

Mich wrde mal interessieren, ob auch die groen Lehrbcher, zB der Prometheus, frs Physikum klinisch  genug sind. Es gibt echt einige Altfragen und auch gerade im Mndlichen Fragen, die nicht einfach oberflchlich auf die Standard-Krankheiten eingehen, sondern echt schon tiefgrndiger in die Klinik gehen. Reichen dafr trotzdem die groen Bcher (in denen das oft nur mal so am Rand erwhnt ist) und zB die Kommentare der Schwarzen Reihe? Ich kenn auch Leute, die dafr extra noch Bcher aus der Klinik ausgeliehen haben....

----------


## Motivation?

schau dir mal exemplarisch einige der Protokolle von ehemaligen Prfungen an, du wirst sehen, dass das "klinische" daran bei einige Profs ziemlich wenig und bei anderen viel ist. Nach meiner Erfahrung wird eher in Physio was klinisches gefragt, weil man das dann erklren knnen soll als in Anatomie, wo das klinische meist eine Hernie oder ein Bruch ist  :Top:  

Den Prometheus selbst kenn ich nicht, aber in Anatomie hatte bei mir der Lippert gut genug gereicht.

----------


## Poro

Habe noch mal eine andere Frage:
Mchte direkt nach dem schriftlichem Physikum nach Thailand/Indien fliegen, der Flug wrde nur am 13.3. gehen. Was spricht denn dagegen, auer dass man vom Feiern (hoffentlich) noch mde ist? Wann werden denn die Ergebnisse bekanntgegeben?

----------


## Tonia2

Hey,  

na,  wie weit seit Ihr?

@ Poro:  (eigentlich) kann man hinterher ja wenig bis garnichts machen.  Wenn Du dort Internet hast um hier mit zu reden und jemandem eine Vollmacht zwecks Entgegennahme des Zeugnisses ausstellst (vielleicht kommt das ja per Einschreiben  :Nixweiss: ),  wsste ich nicht, was Dich aufhalten sollte.
 Gre,  tonia

----------


## Motivation?

das Zeugnis ist normale Post und nur der Brief frs Durchfallen ein Einwurfeinschreiben... spricht also nichts dagegen. (zumindest ist das so in SH)

----------


## mezzomixi

> jemandem eine Vollmacht zwecks Entgegennahme des Zeugnisses ausstellst (vielleicht kommt das ja per Einschreiben )


Es dauert einige Wochen bis das Zeugnis kommt (bei mir waren es glaube ich so 2 Wochen, wei es aber nicht mehr genau.) und zumindest hier in Hessen ist es ein ganz normaler Brief wie jeder andere auch. Kein Einschreiben o.. (das wre ja viel zu teuer  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## jrgFFM

Hallo Forum! 

Ich bin momentan im vierten Semester und sollte eigentlich im Mrz Physikum schreiben. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich nicht das Gefhl habe mit dem Stoff hinzukommen. Es scheint aussichtslos. Ich lerne momentan Anatomie, bin fast durch, (d.h. aber nicht dass ich alles kann) muss aber bis Ende Februar noch die komplette Physiologie und Biochemie mit allen Strukturformeln lernen. 

Und gekreuzt habe ich auch noch nicht, Psychologie habe ich auch noch nicht gelernt, von den kleinen Fchern nicht zu reden. 

Zustzlich kann ich nicht so viel lernen weil ich mind 3 Tage pro Woche andere Verpflichtungen habe. Meine Frage jetzt: Kann ich es noch schaffen? Oder soll ich ein Freisemester frs Physikum nehmen? Ich bin wirklich sehr verzweifelt weil ich immer mehr das Gefhl habe ich bin fr das Studium nicht geeigenet, oder zumindestens fr diesen Stress nicht. Hilfe!

----------


## mezzomixi

> ...


Wieso denn alle Sturkturformeln?! Die kleinen Fcher muss man nicht lernen, ebenso wenig wie PsychSoz. Da reicht es die Schwarze Reihe 2mal durchzukreuzen.

Mit welchen Bchern lernst Du?
Du hast noch mehrere MONATE Zeit, das ist auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. Allerdings nicht, wenn Du jetzt schon Panik schiebst.   :Top: 

Kreuze auf jeden Fall immer parallel zum Lernen, sonst bleibt der Kram nicht hngen!!! Nicht erst die komplette Anatomie lernen und dann anfangen zu kreuzen.

----------


## jrgFFM

> ...


Danke fr die schnelle, konstruktive Antwort! Ich frage mich einfach: Wie soll ich das alles lernen? Ich habe jetzt noch je einen Monat fr Physio und Biochemie Zeit und muss dann noch die anderen Fcher zumindestens wie du sagst 2 mal kreuzen. Das schaffe ich niemals. Selbst wenn ich meine anderen Verpflichtungen aufgeben wrde (spiele hherklassig Tennis) wre es fast nicht machbar, zumindest empfinde ich es so. 

Httest du vielleicht einen konkreten Vorschlag wie ich vorgehen soll. Das mit dem kreuzen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall vornehmen.

----------


## mezzomixi

> Das schaffe ich niemals. Selbst wenn ich meine anderen Verpflichtungen aufgeben wrde (spiele hherklassig Tennis) wre es fast nicht machbar, zumindest empfinde ich es so.


Doch. Das schaffst Du in jedem Fall  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich studiere auch in Frankfurt. Deswegen fragte ich wegen der Strukturformeln. Die brauchst Du fr's schriftliche Physikum auf keinen Fall lernen - nur Zeitverschwendung!! Fr die allermeisten mndlichen Prfer braucht man den Kram auch nicht (es gibt 1 oder 2 die das verlangen, aber das lernt man dann eben speziell, sobald man seine Prfer wei.)

Ich habe fr's Physikum ANATOMIE und BIOCHEMIE ausschlielich mit dem Physikum Exakt gelernt. (War super!)
PHYSIOLOGIE habe ich mit dem Thieme Kurzlehrbuch gemacht, weil ich das vorher auch verwendet habe und echt gut damit zurecht kam.

Fr die komplette Biochemie habe ich z.B. zum Lernen und Kreuzen insgesamt 3 Wochen gebraucht und danach konnte ich es auch ziemlich gut (Habe dann meist so 80% gekreuzt) Du siehst, ein Monat ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend.

Ich habe meine Zeit so geplant, dass ich am Ende noch 1 Woche Zeit hatte, um nochmal alles zu kreuzen. Ich htte mir gewnscht, dass ich auch noch ne Woche habe um alles nochmal grob zu berfliegen, aber letzten Endes hat man gefhlsmig _immer_ zu wenig Zeit und am Ende klappt es dann doch.

Gekreuzt habe ich meistens noch am selben Abend an dem ich den Kram auch gelernt hatte. Da hatte ich zwar oft das Gefhl "Ich hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr ich muss jetzt schnell fertig werden und endlich was anderes machen" aber im Endeffekt hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

----------


## Smartinchen

Muss mal kurz mit dem Thema "Anmeldebgen" hier reinplatzen:

Laut diesem Link http://www.lpa-duesseldorf.nrw.de/pr...an__/index.php
LAGEN die Bgen im Oktober aus.

Bitte sagt mir, dass das nicht stimmt und ich nichts verpasst habe, wenn ich jetzt noch nicht so einen Bogen habe. Letztes Semester gab's die Dinger hier bis Mitte Juni (Anmeldeschluss)...


*verzweifeltbin*

----------


## kwatta

> Muss mal kurz mit dem Thema "Anmeldebgen" hier reinplatzen:
> 
> Laut diesem Link http://www.lpa-duesseldorf.nrw.de/pr...an__/index.php
> LAGEN die Bgen im Oktober aus.
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, dass das nicht stimmt und ich nichts verpasst habe, wenn ich jetzt noch nicht so einen Bogen habe. Letztes Semester gab's die Dinger hier bis Mitte Juni (Anmeldeschluss)...
> 
> 
> *verzweifeltbin*


Geh mal zum IfAS, die hngen da vor der Tr an der Wand (ansonsten im Bro) ;)

----------


## Smartinchen

Puh, *schweivonderStirnwisch*.

Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## Poro

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob die, die momentan im vierten Semester sind (Regelstudienzeit), jetzt schon all ihre Klausuren vom vierten Semester hinter sich haben? Wir hatten heute in Berlin unsere letzten geschrieben und knnen jetzt anfangen frs Physikum zu lernen. Ist das berall gleich?

----------


## DrSkywalker

Schn wre es! Wir sind voraussichtlich am 31. Januar scheinfrei und haben mndliches P ab 12. Februar. Wie gut ihr es habt in Berlin...  :Keks:

----------


## kwatta

Mnster hier:

Scheinfrei am 31.01., mndliches nach dem schriftlichen.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

Ich zitiere mich mal arroganterweise selbst... (   :Grinnnss!:  )

Und BITTE  keine diskussionen a la: "MNOO, tschibtsch, das kann man, nein das darf man so nicht sagen,  ich hab das aber ganz anders gemacht in meinem physikum, bla bla." 

Das interessiert nmlich nicht... (Cave, Ironie!) 

Viel Glck allen beim F08, besonders den noch zahlreichen hannoveranern, die teilweise zum dritten mal ran mssen. ihr packt es!   :Top:  





> bc fragen die immer das gleiche, das mutet zwar an willkr und "wir fragen nur
> die funoten im lffler ab" und das stimmt soweit auch, aber diese fragen 
> sind dadurch wieder berechenbar, als da sie sich wiederholen.
> 
> die fragen nach dem molybdn im "ich habs vergessen"- enzym scheint erstmal von weit hergeholt und unwichtig. und da trgt der schein auch nicht
>  aber solche fragen kommen in der art immer wieder dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## la Valentina

In Gieen ist die letzte Klausur auch Ende Januar   :Keks:  

Schriftliches Physikum Anfang Mrz.

----------


## le'pimp

letzte Prfung in Wrze am 24.1. Mndliches Physikum dann ab 15.2.

----------


## Tonia2

Dr. Jekyll,

Fr das Schriftliche klingt das super aber mndlich ist fr mich die grere Hrde... Bin fr jeden Hinweis dankbar  :Blush:  

So jetzt aber weiter  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

(wir brauchen noch einen x-zen smiley)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Fr das Mndliche gibt es eines, das besonders wichtig ist:

*REDEN LERNEN!!!! Und den Augenkontakt zu eurem Prfer nicht verlieren!*

Wenn ihr nicht sofort auf das kommt, was der Prfer von euch hren mchte, bittet ihn, die Frage ggf. umzuformulieren. Oder ihr bittet um einen Moment Denkzeit und macht mit Hilfe des ausliegenden Papiers eine Art Brainstorming zum Thema. Selbst wenn euch nix Gescheites einfllt, so habt ihr aber schon mal ein wenig Zeit gewonnen. Allerdings solltet ihr diese Zeit nicht allzu sehr ausdehnen  :hmmm...: . Wenn man immer noch nicht drauf kommt, auf keinen Fall sagen, dass man das nicht wei/kann (nicht so gnstig), sondern dass man vielleicht ein wenig nervs ist und deswegen gerade nicht auf die Lsung kommt. Selbst bei absolutem Nichtwissen versuchen, Souvernitt auszustrahlen!!!

Das richtige Prfungsverhalten knnt ihr miteinander ben. Macht es am besten so, dass einer von euch abwechselnd den Prfer spielt, whrend die anderen "geqult" werden.

Auch wenn dies ein "Spiel" ist, versucht auf jeden Fall, ernst zu bleiben und euch in die reale Prfungssituation hinein zu versetzen. Der "Prfer" sollte sich nicht scheuen, auch mal Fragen so zu stellen, dass sie beim "Prfling" Stress auslsen (nachhaken, wenn etwas schwammig oder nicht ganz richtig formuliert wurde, "das hab ich nicht gefragt", "warum?").

Und das solltet ihr mind. einmal pro Woche machen! So bekommt ihr ein Gefhl fr Prfungssituationen. 

Hope that helps.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tonia2

vielen Dank Daisy,

hm,  bin Einzelkmpfer...gibt es da vielleicht Erfahrungen?

Wie weit seit Ihr alle?  Wie weit sollte man jetzt sein?

Liebe Gre an Alle,  

bin jetzt erstamal   :Party:

----------


## Abigail2k5

Also ich hab immerhin schon Bio gelernt und gekreuzt.   :Woow:

----------


## mezzomixi

ohne dich jetzt nerven zu wollen: bio ist ungefhr das letzte womit du zu lernen anfangen solltest.

----------


## Abigail2k5

Wei ich doch.   :Top:  
Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur ungefhr 5 Tage frs Physikum "gelernt" und das war halt Bio, weil das motivationstechnisch gut tut. 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> ohne dich jetzt nerven zu wollen: bio ist ungefhr das letzte womit du zu lernen anfangen solltest.


chemie ist das letzte  :hmmm...:  


bio ist eigentlich in ordnung. 

bei normalen prfern reicht das wissen des schriftlichen, das ist mehr als man denkt, kann man sich im ersten moment nicht vorstellen, es stimmt aber. 

die fragen meistens grundlagen ab, die mit dem normalen physikumswissen locker ausreichen. also wer schriftlich 3 steht sag ich jetzt mal, brauch absolut niemanden zu frchten. schriftlich ist* an den meisten* unis schwerer. 


wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein lichtlein her  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funkytyreese

Hallchen,
mag sein, dass ich jetzt Inhalte aus den Beitrgen meiner Vorgnger wiederhole, weil ich nicht jeden einzelnen gelesen habe.
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Bei uns haben wir im vierten Semester Biochemie und Physiologie. Diese Kurse sind auch erst Ende Januar vorbei, so dass ich momentan damit relativ ausgelastet bin. Meine Physikumsvorbereitungsphase wird wohl dementsprechend kurz ausfallen, es sei denn, ich schaffs, mich auch jetzt schon mit den Inhalten zu befassen. Ich muss dazu sagen: Wir haben hier nen Modellstudiengang. Die schriftlichen Klausuren werden von den Instituten/ der MedFak selbst konzipiert und knnen nach erfolgreicher Absolvierung des Fachs geschrieben werden. PsychSoz und Anatomie hab ich also schon im Sack. Mein Angstgegner ist eher die Mndliche...
Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ne Idee oder sogar Erfahrungen, wie ich die Vorbereitung am Besten gestalten knnte.
Gre,
funky

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ja, du schliet die medilearnseite, gehst zu lehmanns, kaufst die cd, 
danach installlieren (ganz wichtig, sonst klappt der trick nicht) 
und fngst an wie ein wahnsinniger zu kreuzen. wenn man wenig zeit hat, ist das das effektivste.   :hmmm...:

----------


## funkytyreese

Frohe Weihnachten!

Danke fr Deine Antwort! Von einer mediscript-CD hab ich noch nie gehrt, seltsam. Und das funktioniert? Man kann da einfach...Kreuzen?! Toll!

Mal ehrlich: Einfach mal Beitrge lesen, bevor man antwortet. Auch wenn ich Deine Antwort an sich eigentlich ganz witzig finde.
An meiner Uni werden die Physikumsfragen von den Instituten konzipiert, schwarze Reihe und Konsorten bringen wenig bis nichts. Da hilft nur, die fachlichen Vorlieben der Professoren zu kennen.

Hohoho,
funky

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> ... Meine Physikumsvorbereitungsphase wird wohl dementsprechend kurz ausfallen, es sei denn, ich schaffs, mich auch jetzt schon mit den Inhalten zu befassen....funky


frohe weihnachten.   :Grinnnss!:  ich hab deinen beitrag gelesen, trotz deiner subtilen ironie, bleibe ich bei der meinung. 

deswegen solltest du um so dringender die cd kreuzen, wenn die professoren eigene fragen entwerfen, damit du trotz kurzer physikumsvorbereitung viele relevante fragen gekreuzt hast und nicht nur die spezialsachen des profs kannst. die bringen im mrz nix. also parallel cd kreuzen und dich seperat auf den klausurstoff vorzubereiten.  spare in der zeit, hast du in der not. 

nachher wird dir jede schon vorher bekannte imppfrage gold werd sein, weil du sie nicht mehr lernen musst.

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Funkytyreese studiert doch in Kln (soweit ich mich erinnern kann..) und da gibt es kein regulres Physikum. 

Tut mir leid, Dr. Jekyll, da kannst du jetzt nicht mithalten ;)

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Meine Physikumsvorbereitungsphase wird wohl dementsprechend ...



sorry, es war sehr vermessen von mir anzunehmen, dass er sich aufs physikum vorbereitet.    :Keks: 


dann kreuz halt die cd, damit du nicht dumm stirbst   :Grinnnss!: 

dieses "die profs fragen gaaaaaaanz andere themen als das impp" stimmt ja so nicht.  haben wir auch immer gesagt. beides hat mit medizin zu tun und mit den lerntexten auf der cd kann man ne menge verstehen.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hey,  hier in Berlin geht es ja schon am 11.02. los...

Schriftlich ist (in etwa) klar,  wo man steht und was da kommt,  aber mndlich ist so unberechenbar,     :Meine Meinung:    und Physio ist mein Feind...

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen guten Rat bei Konzentrationsproblemen?  Ich kann mir nichts mehr merken.  :Hh?:  

Bin fr jeden Hinweis dankbar,

LG,

Schneekoenigin

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Hey,  hier in Berlin geht es ja schon am 11.02. los...
> 
> Schriftlich ist (in etwa) klar,  wo man steht und was da kommt,  aber mndlich ist so unberechenbar,       und Physio ist mein Feind...
> 
> Habt Ihr vielleicht einen guten Rat bei Konzentrationsproblemen?  Ich kann mir nichts mehr merken.  
> 
> Bin fr jeden Hinweis dankbar,
> 
> LG,
> ...



Auch das Glck das Mndliche schon Mitte Februar zu haben? Furchtbar sag dich da nur! Aber hey, Physio ist machbar, nimm das Thieme-Kurzlehrbuch, das schafft man in 3-4 Wochen. Anatomie (makro) ist da viel schlimmer...aaaahhhh!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und wegen den Konzentrationsstrungen: Bei ersten Anflug von Demotivation sich selbst Backpfeifen geben; hilft ganz gut!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funkytyreese

> sorry, es war sehr vermessen von mir anzunehmen, dass er sich aufs physikum vorbereitet.   
> 
> 
> dann kreuz halt die cd, damit du nicht dumm stirbst  
> 
> dieses "die profs fragen gaaaaaaanz andere themen als das impp" stimmt ja so nicht.  haben wir auch immer gesagt. beides hat mit medizin zu tun und mit den lerntexten auf der cd kann man ne menge verstehen.


Er ist eine sie und bereitet sich sehr wohl aufs Physikum vor 
 :hmmm...:    Leider ist hier in Kln tatschlich irgendwie alles sehr ... hm, anders (hey, will hier jemand nach Kln wechseln?!), aaaaber:
Ich habe jetzt bei den Fachbereichsleitern herausbekommen knnen, dass sich in Biochemie die Prfungen sehr an den Vorlesungsunterlagen (die wir zur Verfgung gestellt bekommen) und Altklausuren orientieren, in Physiologie hingegen der Gegenstandskatalog (also doch irgendwie IMPP-Vorgaben) eine Rolle spielt. Also Dr. Jekyll, ich gebe mich geschlagen und kreuze jetzt frhlich-vergngt Physio   :hmmm...: . Ein ehrlich gemeintes Dankeschn fr Dein Engagement!

Gre,
funky

----------


## funkytyreese

> Habt Ihr vielleicht einen guten Rat bei Konzentrationsproblemen?  Ich kann mir nichts mehr merken.  
> 
> LG,
> 
> Schneekoenigin


Hm, ich hab ja so meine Erfahrungen damit. Wie uern die sich denn bei Dir? 
Bei mir war es immer so, dass ich viel zu nervs und unter Druck war, um berhaupt etwas aufnehmen zu knnen. Meistens sind es negative Emotionen wie Furcht, Trauer oder Angst (eine etwas komplexere Emotion die irgendwie bei jedem etwas anders aussieht) die die Aufnahme von Wissensinhalten blockieren. Was mir in so einem Fall geholfen hat war ne Runde rauszugehen, einfach mal weg vom Schreibtisch. Und der gute alte Tipp: Lerngruppe suchen (falls Du keine hast). Selbst wenn man ziemlich unvorbereitet zu einem Treffen geht, schnappt man dabei doch ne Menge auf und versteht so Sachverhalte, die einem unglaublich komplex erscheinen, "spielerisch". Was auch helfen kann ist sowas wie Progressive Muskelrelaxation (PMR) oder irgendeine Sportart, die Dir Spa macht. 
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir gern ne PM schreiben.
Gre,
funky

----------


## DrSkywalker

Ich sag zu dem ganzen Physikumsmist nur: YEAHHHHH!!!!

Sorry, die Lernerei macht mich verrckt.........yeah!!!!

----------


## essenstudi

> Ich sag zu dem ganzen Physikumsmist nur: YEAHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Sorry, die Lernerei macht mich verrckt.........yeah!!!!



Turnt der Typ die embryonale Herzdrehung, oder was?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Turnt der Typ die embryonale Herzdrehung, oder was?


  :bhh:   :Top:

----------


## le'pimp

Gehts nur mir so oder hab nur ich zuhause null Antrieb irgendwas zu lernen ??

----------


## Motivation?

ich bin grad auch wenig motiviert...

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> ich bin grad auch wenig motiviert...


ja, irgendwie ist das wie verhext, sobald ich zuhaus bin...
...wenn ich lerne, merke ich mir eh nichts...
wie kann das sein, dass ich nichts gelernt bekomm, sobald ich mal ein paar tege daheim bin!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

so gehts mir auch, kaum zu hause, rckt das studium in weite ferne.

ich verspreche sptestens am 5. Januar kommt die panik und die motivation schnellt in die hhe. war bei mir auch so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Motivation?

da ich ab dem 2.1. einen Kurs belegt habe, hoffe ich, dass auch da die Motivation wieder hochkommt. Wre ja sonst nicht so toll

aber bis dahin erstmal einen ROMAN   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

unter uns: schau lieber ganz sinnloses fernsehen, du musst noch genug lesen   ::-stud:

----------


## Motivation?

stimmt schon, aber ich habe zu Weihnachten so schne Bcher bekommen...  wenn man erstmal "die Anstalt" und "der Patient"  von Katzenbach gelesen hat und dann auch noch den dritten Thriller bekommen hat...

und sinnloses Fernsehen unterbricht immer mal wieder zwischendurch ;)

----------


## Doug

Hi,

den Kurs ab dem 2.1. habe ich auch belegt.
Dann sieht man sich da.   ::-winky:  

Kommt sonst noch jemand mit nach Marburg?

----------


## DrSkywalker

Wie lerne ich den am besten fr Anatomie? Habe fr den Prpkurs nur mit dem Prometheus gelernt und frage mich jetzt ob das frs Physikum auch reicht!?  Oder doch noch schnell den Bommas als Panikkauf? Schwierig, schwierig....

----------


## mezzomixi

kannst du dir irgendwo das physikum exakt leihen? das ist super fr anatomie

----------


## DrSkywalker

Ich schau mir es mal in der Bib an, danke fr den Tipp!  :hmmm...: 
Schaden kanns jedenfalls nicht, wobei mich weiterhin andere Meinungen interessieren.

----------


## le'pimp

Prometheus reicht meiner Ansicht nach dick. Vielleicht noch ein paar Ergnzungen aus dem Schiebler oder eben Physikum Exakt.

----------


## essenstudi

Kann jemand sagen, was die Unterschiede zwischen Werken wie "Physikum exakt" und der Medi-Learn Skriptenreihe sein knnten? Msste ja im Grunde hnlich sein und ich will mich mit den Bchern nicht verzetteln, berleg' aber was man sinnvollerweise auf die Skriptenreihe noch "drauftun" knnte/sollte ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wenn du doch die Skriptenreihe schon hast, bist du m. E. verdammt gut ausgerstet  :Grinnnss!: . Dann noch ein Kurzlehrbuch jeweils (oder aber dein bisheriges Lehrbuch) fr weitere Erluterungen daneben. Perfekt!  :Top: 

Httest du die Skripte nicht, so wrd ich dir auch Physikum exakt + Kurzlehrbcher von Thiema (oder deine Lieblingsbcher, mit denen du bisher gelernt hast, ans Herz legen wollen.

Mit dem einen wie dem anderen bist du gut gerstet, um die Physikumsklippe zu nehmen. Unterschiede... hm..... anderer Stil halt. Inhaltlich alles drin, was man wissen muss.

----------


## essenstudi

Ja, die Skriptenreihe habe ich und kreuze damit auch verblffend gut. Bin aber genauso verblfft, dass das so gut klappt, obwohl die Skripte rein vom Umfang her ja immer noch deutlich weniger sind als das jeweilige Kurzlehrbuch.
Fr's mndliche werde ich dann wohl noch das ein oder andere aus den KLB mit hinzunehmen. Danke, fr den Tip!

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich habe auch die Skriptenreihe und finde, dass die fr's Kreuzen genau das Richtige rausgefiltert haben  :Smilie: 
Ne Bekannte von mir meinte, fr's Bestehen (schriftlich) reichen die Skripte.

Wollte eigentlich fr die Mndliche noch in normalen Kurzlehrbchern was lernen, aber ich frchte, die Zeit wird nicht reichen... Naja, mal sehen.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, feststellen dass man alles vergessen hat, lern, lern, lern, lern...

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, feststellen dass man alles vergessen hat, lern, lern, lern, lern...


Wow, und wie machst Du das mit dem Essen? Ab und zu mal nen   :Keks:  , oder bist Du schon zum Skelett abgemagert   :hmmm...:  
Meinereiner wird jetzt auch nach ausschweifender Kreuzerei in den wohlverdienten Schlaf fallen.... irgendwann ists soweit, dann trume ich auch noch von IMPP-Fragen, ich sehs schon kommen!   ::-oopss:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Wow, und wie machst Du das mit dem Essen? Ab und zu mal nen   , oder bist Du schon zum Skelett abgemagert   
> Meinereiner wird jetzt auch nach ausschweifender Kreuzerei in den wohlverdienten Schlaf fallen.... irgendwann ists soweit, dann trume ich auch noch von IMPP-Fragen, ich sehs schon kommen!


3 Uhr nachts mit kreuzen aufhren? Waaaahhh!!!!!   :Party:   :Party:  

Essen ist unwichtig, ich ernhre mich per Sonde, geht schneller und ich muss nicht absplen danach! 

Was mache ich jetzt blo wenn ich den PC ausschalte? Ach ja, ich wei: 

Lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, feststellen dass man alles vergessen hat, lern, lern, lern, lern...

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> 3 Uhr nachts mit kreuzen aufhren? Waaaahhh!!!!!    
> 
> Essen ist unwichtig, ich ernhre mich per Sonde, geht schneller und ich muss nicht absplen danach! 
> 
> Was mache ich jetzt blo wenn ich den PC ausschalte? Ach ja, ich wei: 
> 
> Lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, lern, lern, lern, lern, schlafen, feststellen dass man alles vergessen hat, lern, lern, lern, lern...


Tja, irgendwie dachte ich mir, ich knnte doch mal Chemie wiederholen, und dann hat mich die Panik noch bis 3 wachgehalten... Glaube, nach dem Physikum hat sich mein Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmus dann komplett auf Nachtarbeit verschoben  :peng:  
Geht das mit der Sondennahrung nicht arg ins Geld? Oder hast Du noch Connections  vom Pflegepraktikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Wow, und wie machst Du das mit dem Essen? Ab und zu mal nen   , oder bist Du schon zum Skelett abgemagert   
> Meinereiner wird jetzt auch nach ausschweifender Kreuzerei in den wohlverdienten Schlaf fallen.... irgendwann ists soweit, dann trume ich auch noch von IMPP-Fragen, ich sehs schon kommen!



 *gebrauchtenkoffeinperfusorrberschick*   :Grinnnss!:  

ohne flachs, ich hab am ende echt von kreuzfragen getrumt. kein wunder wenn der ganze tag nur aus kreuzen besteht.

das mit der sondennahrung ist ne gute idee, merke ich mir frs stex. 
es war zwar nicht sondennahrung, aber so hnlich konnte man meine nahrung bezeichnen. 3 wochen vorm physikum hab ich schon gar nicht mehr auf meine ernhrung geachtet. hauptsache es war ungiftig und es passte von der gre in meinen mund.   :bhh:  und die zubereitung durfte nicht lnger als 2 minuten dauern. 

ich hab getrumt ich verschlafe zum physikum, komme dann 2 stunden zu spt, kreuze die ersten 5 fragen und auf einmal sagt die aufsicht: "so, noch 10 minuten, dann ist abgabe und alle fangen an zu lachen, weil sie schon fertig sind."


ich habe mir daraufhin 6 wecker, 2 handys und einen hotelweckdienst zum physikum bestellt.    ::-oopss:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> *gebrauchtenkoffeinperfusorrberschick*   
> 
> ohne flachs, ich hab am ende echt von kreuzfragen getrumt. kein wunder wenn der ganze tag nur aus kreuzen besteht.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ich hab getrumt ich verschlafe zum physikum, komme dann 2 stunden zu spt, kreuze die ersten 5 fragen und auf einmal sagt die aufsicht: "so, noch 10 minuten, dann ist abgabe und alle fangen an zu lachen, weil sie schon fertig sind."
> 
> 
> ich habe mir daraufhin 6 wecker, 2 handys und einen hotelweckdienst zum physikum bestellt.



Irgendwie beruhigend, dass auch andere vorm Physikum so psychotisch geworden sind   ::-oopss:  
Allerdings muss ich meinen Weckervorrat wohl noch aufstocken   :Grinnnss!:  Hattest Du keinen Herzinfarkt, als 6 Wecker & 2 Handys plus Dein Telefon gleichzeitig losgegangen sind? Oder hast Du die alle schn nacheinander gestellt und das Schlafen in dieser Nacht seingelassen   :peng:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich ging pnktlich um 20 uhr schlafen und stellte die wecker auf 6 uhr. und zwar jeden fnf minuten spter.  

ich wollte morgens in aller seelenruhe frhstcken, mich duschen, noch eine rauchen, bichen musik hren, und dann ganz laaaangsam mich auf den weg von der wohnung zum prfungssaal machen. soweit die theorie.   ::-oopss: 

an den tagen zuvor hatte ch vor aufregung auch nur so drei stunden geschlafen. 

eingeschlafen bin ich um fnf uhr morgens. hatte ne halbe whisky drin, hab drei stunden geschlafen. ich kam mir ein bichen vor wie charlie sheen in dem einen vietnamfilm, wo er auf dem bett liegt und langsam verrckt wird. 
ich konnte nicht einpennen, ums verrecken nicht. und laufend hab ich alle wecker immer ne viertelstunde spter gestellt, um lnger zu schlafen. den whiskey hatte ich mir extra zum feiern nach dem physikum aufgehoben, aber ich trank ihn, weil ich mir dachte, dass man angetrunken vll. besser einschlft. jede halbe stunde so nen schlckchen. ich lag acht stunden in dem verdammten bett und hab mich rumgewlzt.

als ich dann viel zu spt aufstand, bin dann voller panik in den frhstcksraum gestrzt, hab mir 4 esspressi und nen brtchen innerhalb von 3 minuten reingezogen und bin halbbetrunken losgewetzt zum prfungssaal. 

ich kam mir nen bichen vor wie "lola rennt". mein herz bummerte vor aufregung und koffein, mir war schlecht, und ich war in zeitnot. 

mir schwirrte alles auf einmal durch den kopf: amtsarzt-krankschreiben lassen/atmungskette/wo erstmal bergeben gehen/ doch mitschreiben/Ansatz des trapezius/vor welche strassenbahn kann ich mich jetzt noch schmeissen/in welchem gottverdammten saal schreibe ich eigtlich noch mal/
was htte jodie foster in "panic room" jetzt getan?   :Grinnnss!:  


im nachhinein lache ich darber und der zweite tag war wesentlich entspannter, aber den ersten, bzw. die nacht davor, die mchte ich nicht noch mal erleben.   ::-oopss: 


unter uns: *ich hatte nix zum verdnnen  (  ), also nehmt lieber wein zum einschlafen*

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Physikum mit Restalkohol im Blut? Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:  
Scheint ja aber dennoch gut gelaufen zu sein. Das mit dem Nichtschlafenknnen kenne ich, je mehr Du schlafen willst, desto weniger klappt es, und desto mehr steigt die Panik in Dir hoch, weil die Schlafenszeit immer weniger wird, und detso weniger kannst Du schlafen, und desto... Genau. Hoffe sehr, ich verbringe die letzte Nacht entspannter, aber wahrscheinlich ist bis dahin nur noch ein nervliches Wrack von mir ber *g*

Fhlt sich eigentlich noch jemand gerade, als htte er statt Gehirn ein Sieb? 3mal gelernt, und 3 mal schon wieder vergessen. Ahhh!   :peng:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hallo liebe Mitsteiter,

Also,  ich arbeite nach der Dr. Jekyll Methode (Wenn das klappt,  geb ich ihm einen aus der sich "von und zu" schreibt),  aber das wir so frh mdl. haben,  ist schon eine Strafe  :kotzen:  

Hat sonst noch jemand einen X-Ellenbogen? 

Prpkurs ist bei mir schon eine Weile her,  wie viel muss man an der Leiche denn knnen?  Wie oft seit geht Ihr hin?  Atlaswissen wird ja kaum hinkommen...

So,  schn durchhalten!

Beste Gre aus Berlin,

SK

----------


## mezzomixi

> wie viel muss man an der Leiche denn knnen?  Wie oft seit geht Ihr hin?  Atlaswissen wird ja kaum hinkommen...


Ihr werdet an der Leiche geprft?!   ::-oopss: 


ich war brigens monate vorm physikum viel nervser als direkt davor. am tag der prfung war ich 0 aufgeregt    :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@schneeknigin:

hab es schon im anderen thread geschrieben, einfach mal fragen, ob man nicht nach dem physikum mdl. geprft werden kann, wenn die zeit knapp wird.
in hannover wurde die hlfte vor, dei andere nach dem physikum geprft. wenn bei euch alle vorher geprft wurden, wirds wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. der prfungstermin an sich ist aber nicht 100 % fix, weil der nicht vom lpa sondern von der uni bestimmt wird. 

wenn du bestehst und ich in berlin bin, gehen wir party machen. geht klar 
 :Party: , komme ja aus berlin. dann zeige ich dir die Dr. Jekyll-wie-man-den-verdammten-impp-kram-durch-alk-wieder-vergisst-methode, was in monaten mhsam gelernt, verblasst binnen minuten   :Grinnnss!: 



edit.: ich hab gerade erfahren, dass wir nur 5 wochen semesterferien haben? stimmt das?   :Traurig:

----------


## Smartinchen

> Ihr werdet an der Leiche geprft?!



Ich dachte, das wre berall so!?  :Aufgepasst!:  In Mnster isses jedenfalls blich. Und  ich denke schon, dass Atlaswissen reicht. Ich meine, aufzhlen und erzhlen muss man vielleicht n bisschen mehr, aber die lassen sich nicht Mini-Gefe zeigen, sondern eher groe Sachen wie Organe, Pfortader oder bei den Nerven die wichtigeren, am Arm z.B. N. Medianus/ulnaris/radialis etc.

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Ich dachte, das wre berall so!?  In Mnster isses jedenfalls blich. Und  ich denke schon, dass Atlaswissen reicht. Ich meine, aufzhlen und erzhlen muss man vielleicht n bisschen mehr, aber die lassen sich nicht Mini-Gefe zeigen, sondern eher groe Sachen wie Organe, Pfortader oder bei den Nerven die wichtigeren, am Arm z.B. N. Medianus/ulnaris/radialis etc.


Also hier in Dsseldorf wird im mdl. Physikum auch nicht an der Leiche geprft. Ich dachte, das wre nirgendwo mehr so?! Immer wieder spannend: Andere Uni - andere Sitten!  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ich wei nicht, ob es in Essen noch die Physikums-Leiche gibt. Sie wurde uns damals gezeigt, geprft worden ist aber niemand an ihr, soweit ich wei. Sie hlt ja ewig...... kann also nochmal kommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> ich wei nicht, ob es in Essen noch die Physikums-Leiche gibt. Sie wurde uns damals gezeigt, geprft worden ist aber niemand an ihr, soweit ich wei. Sie hlt ja ewig...... kann also nochmal kommen


Die "Physikumsleiche"?   :Grinnnss!:  Irgendwie hat der Begriff was. Aber wer denkt sich bitte sowas aus... 
Mchte auch nicht wissen, wie die aussieht, unsere Tischleiche aus dem Prpkurs hat ja nach 2 Semestern schon dezent Schimmel angesetzt   ::-oopss:  Und dabei haben wir sie doch immer so nett eingepackt!

----------


## Doctse

In Magdeburg gibt es sogar mehrere Physikumsleichen....und jedes Jahr neue  :Grinnnss!:  Dort wird Anatomie aber immer an der Leiche geprft. An Modellen wr doch zu einfach  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, unsere Physikumsleiche war TIPTOP!!!! Die wurde gehegt und gepflegt  :Grinnnss!: 

Selten so eine fein prparierte und beraus schne Falx cerebri gesehen  :Top:

----------


## Jgvirg

Hi an alle von nem (Physikums-)Neuling,   :Grinnnss!:  

wenn man's regulr macht: wie schafft man am besten 4. Semester UND Physikumsvorbereitungen PARALLEL? Das ganze kommt mir so vor, als wrd's ein heilloses Durcheinander werden   :Grinnnss!:  Irgendwelche Tips? Wann sollte man ALLERSPTSTENS mit den Vorbereitungen angefagen haben und was genau versteht ihr unter Vorbereitung?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

und den rest des jahres hat die physikumsleiche eine planstelle im studentensekreatriat inne und kmmert sich um studentische anliegen. deswegen geht darauf niemand ein.   :Grinnnss!:  


das ist wie mit der relativitatstheorie. du kannst jeden beliebigen zeitpunkt zwischen deiner gegenwart und dem physikum nehmen und dich fragen wann der richige zeitpunkt ist um anzufangen.

Die Antwort lautet immmer: Jetzt!  :Grinnnss!:  


wie beim musizieren, jeder hat seinen eigenen stil.
nur viel kreuzen sollte man und sich nicht in kleinen details verrennen. 
(und es gibt da noch so ein cooles system von so nem faulen ars... .) 

also wenn du das ganze nierensystem mit den ganzen gradienten und allem zeugs, nie richtig verstanden hast, dann ist *jetzt nicht*  der zeitpunkt das nachzuholen. weil wenn man jetzt alle lcken ausbessert, geht zuviel zeit flten. lcken kann man ganz am ende ausbessern, selbst da bleibt meistens keine zeit fr. 

das schriftliche system ist ja darauf ausgelegt, dass du auf lcke lernen darfst. ob du deine punkte in psycho oder biochemie machst, kmmert niemanden, nur die anzahl derer. 

und zwanzig fragen zu nierengradienten kann und hat das impp auch noch nie gestellt. 

lies einen ganzen tag und einen ganzen tag kreuzt du, dann guckst du, was dir besser liegt. darauf setzt du dann den focus. und tendenziell eher kurzlehrbcher, also eher bommas als beninghoff.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Also dass ich DIR mal zustimmen wrde......

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! Hallelujah!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

Preiset den Herrn! Amen, Schwester! 

ich habe diese seite auch schon gebookmarkt, meine kleine jodelschnepfe...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie geil!!!!! Jecke Bananen!!!!!!! Wahnsinnig jecke Bananen!!! *weglach*

Sieht aus wie Bananen auf Speed  :Grinnnss!: 

*lacht noch immer*

----------


## Smartinchen

In Mnster gibt es auch jedes Jahr neue Prparate. Es ist auch soweit ich wei nie EINE Leiche, sondern eben mehrere einzelne Teile, Arm, Bein, Rumpf etc. Bei uns laufen immer 4 mndliche Prfungen (also 4 Gruppen) in einem Saal gleichzeitig.

Das Zeigen am Krperspender ist das, wovor ich am meisten Schiss habe, weil ich befrchte, nichts wiederzuerkennen. Vor allem, weil man die Prparate ja vorher noch nicht gesehen hat im Gegensatz zum Prpkurs damals, wo man fast immer am Krperspender des eigenen Tisches geprft wurde.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

werden nicht vorbesichtigungstermine eingerumt, ist eigtl. usus sowohl mikro als auch makro?

----------


## Smartinchen

Doch, schon. Aber ich glaube, die legen nicht alle Prparate aus, an denen geprft wird, sondern eine Vorzeige-Krperspende oder so.

In Histo gibt es neben den Prparaten, an denen man ben kann, auch noch einige zustzliche, die in der Prfung drankommen knnen. Sind natrlich hnlich, aber eben nicht dieselben. 

Naja. Wird schon. Muss ja.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ja,  bei uns gibt es beim Physikum Leichen und Schnitte und Feucht- und Trockenprparate und Modelle und und und.

Alles kann,  nichts muss... Manche werden auch im Physio-Gebude oder sonst wo geprft, dann natrlich ohne...

Andere Frage:  Auf EM Bildern erkenne ich nur Mitos,  ER und Kerne,  wie macht man da die Organdiagnose?

So,  bin am x-zen

Danke

SK

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

auf der cd macht man ne organdiagnosen indem man sich die drei EM-bilder einfach auswendig merkt   :Grinnnss!:  das impp nimmt eigtl. immer die gleichen.
bse zungen behaupten wg. copyright   :Grinnnss!:  


meistens wollen die auf leber (disse-raum), und da dann glattes ER oder raues ER hinaus, mit anschlieender steroidsynthesefrage, entgiftung o.. was halt ganz typisches fr das gewebe. 


beim glatten ER findet du keinen einziges pnktchen mitten im zytosol, das rauhe ist gesprenkelt + mitochondrienreichtum ist fr manche gewebe charakteristisch. man kann lysosomen mit einschlssen noch gut erkennen. 



wenn es frs mndliche sein soll und die haben eigene bilder, da wirds dann heikel, an der organellenverteilung kann man da sachen abschtzen (niere, leber, gehirn) oder ganz charakteristische sachen wie spermien im kanlchen, aber der rest ist sehr schwierig.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> wenn es frs mndliche sein soll, da wirds dann heikel, an der organellenverteilung kann man da sachen abschtzen (niere, leber, gehirn) oder ganz charakteristische sachen wie spermien im kanlchen, aber der rest ist sehr schwierig.


Hehe, genau diese kleinen Jungs waren meine Rettung  :Grinnnss!: 

Dass ich fr die Kaulquappen nochmal sooooo dankbar sein wrde, htt ich in meinem biblischen Alter auch nicht gedacht  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

wenn du frs mndliche ein EM-bild siehst, einfach drauf losbeschreiben, 
die profs sind ja eigtl. nicht gemein, wenn man dann alle organellen benennen kann ist das schon die halbe miete. 

selbst bei normalen mikroskopischen prparaten war das kein beinbreuch,
wenn man nicht das organ zuordnen konnte, sofern man beschrieb, was man erkannte. da kriegt man schon hilfestellungen von den profs.
keiner spiet dich bei lebendigem leibe auf, weil die keine EM-sofortdiagnose stellen kannst mit gewebedifferenzierung. 


da es gibt es aber relevantere sachen als EM-bilder die man lernen knnte.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wichtig ist in dem Zusammenhang nur - falls du das Organ nicht erkennen solltest! - dass du erkennst, ob es ein Organ mit hoher Stoffwechselleistung ist oder nicht. Denn das siehst du anhand der dicht gedrngten Mitos nahe der Basalmembran. Und so knntest du ggf. dann auch auf die Lsung kommen. Vielleicht findet sich ja dann noch ein weiterer kleiner Hinweis, der dich weiter bringt. Nur Mut, das wird schon.

Und: Never ever sagen "das ist XYZ", sondern eher "aufgrund dessen, was ich hier sehe (schn beschreiben), komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich um XYZ handeln msste".

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Dankeschn!

Ja,  ich hatte es fr's Mndliche gemeint.

In 3x20 min. knnen die einem ja lcher in den Bauch fragen  

Aber es hilft ja alles nscht.

Neues Motto:  weniger Sorgen machen,  mehr lernen.

In diesem Sinne,

SK
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Wie lufts bei meinen Mitstreitern? Heulen bei euch alle im Semester rum weil sie doch soooo weit hintendran sind? Drehen auch alle ab? Kursieren auch Gerchte wie: 

"Der kleine Lffler?! Damit lernst du?!!? Das reicht niiiiieeeee!! Und der Trepel ist auch zu knapp! Ich kann ihn zwar auswendig, aber wie gesagt, das reicht niiiieeee! 
Und der Prfer XYZ, der macht dich fertig. Wenn man da nicht blablabla...(Spezialwissen aus dem Benninghoff)...weiss fllt man sofort durch!"

Wie sagt man bei uns so schn? "Scheissgelaber!"

----------


## melo80

Aaaalsooo: Bei mir ging garnichts mehr, und man hat mich berredet Urlaub zu machen. Ihr denk wahrscheinlich verrckter geht es nicht. Auch noch mein dritter Versuch :..(( (nur schriftlich) Bin jetzt mit meiner Mediscript-Cd ( und meinem schlechten Gwissen) weit weit weg von meinem Umfeld fr ein paar Tage. Einerseits keine Panik-Leute andererseits unruhiges Gewissen. Aber werde die Dr.Jekyll-Methode anwenden... Hoffe das ich die besch... 4 Punkte holen kann, die mir beim letzten Versuch fehlten.
Allen noch gutes Durchhaltevermgen...

----------


## Muddy Mary

Dringende Frage (zu dringend leider). 
Ich habe im Dezember aufgeschnappt, dass man nach einmaligem Versuch (Physikum) auch fr weitere Versuche angemeldet sei. 
Einer (ich knnte schreien gerade) der anderen meinte, er habe seinen Brief mit der Sitzplatzzuweisung schon erhalten fr den 11. und 12. Mrz. 

Ich studiere in HH. Und ich kann nicht- ich habe absolut keine Lust, ein halbes Jahr zu verlieren, weil ich schon wieder kein Physikum machen kann. 
Ich bin nicht in HH zur Zeit und bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich angemeldet bin. 
Ist das was dran? Ich werde natrlich am Donnerstag bei der entsprechenden Behrde anrufen, aber meine Gte... etwas schrecklicheres wrde mir kaum einfallen. Ich... kann mir Jemnd helfen?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie es so schn heit, wird man von "Amts wegen geladen" und muss "keine weiteren Unterlagen mehr einreichen".

Ruf da mal an. Wer einmal teilgenommen hat, wird automatisch fr den nchsten Termin geladen. Wenn du noch keine Einladung hast, heit das ja nicht, dass du nicht teilnimmst! Ruhig Blut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Keine Panik,  das ist so,  wie die liebe Daisy sagt  :Top:  

*Murgle*  In Anatomie wrde ich mich momentan selber rausschmeien,  dabei war das doch mal mein allerliebstes lieblingsfach....*wieder prppen will/wieder wissen will*  

Achmeno,  und dann noch diese Frhtermine und was ich in den Protokollen lese ist gruselig   :Keks:  

so,  zurck zur cd,  muss noch so viele x-chen machen    :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Alles Gute soweit,

SK

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Pssst, mach lieber Hkchen, grne Hkchen  :hmmm...: . Die sind besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muddy Mary

> Wie es so schn heit, wird man von "Amts wegen geladen" und muss "keine weiteren Unterlagen mehr einreichen".
> 
> Ruf da mal an. Wer einmal teilgenommen hat, wird automatisch fr den nchsten Termin geladen. Wenn du noch keine Einladung hast, heit das ja nicht, dass du nicht teilnimmst! Ruhig Blut



Wenn das in Hamburg auch so ist, wre das meine Erlsung!
Ich meine: als ich das gehrt habe, fand ich das logisch, weil sich die Prfungsmter doch auch Stress ersparen wollen- wenn die Leute dort immer wieder ankommen mssen, ist es ja auch nicht schn. Auerdem muss doch irgendwo gespeichert sein, dass man alles schon vorgezeigt hat. Immer wieder angucken hilft denen doch auch nicht... 

So- heute geht anscheinend Keiner ans Telefon dort (ist ja auch auerhalb der Sprechzeiten), aber immerhin gibt es jetzt wieder Hoffnung. 

danke   :Blush: 


Nachtrag: 
Aaaah, ich hab doch endlich Jemanden erreicht- ich bin von Amts wegen geladen. Jipiiiee!  ::-dance:

----------


## Doug

lol

genau dasselbe habe ich mich heute Vormittag auch gefragt...

Danke fr die Antworten.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

x-mycobacterium, x-Phophofructokinase1, x-a1-Rezeptor, x-lig. hepatoduodenale, x-excavatio rectouterina, x-1/f=1/g+1/b, x-erhhte preload,
x-3Keto6Phosphogluconat, x-nadubichinonoxidoreduktase, x-caecum fixum, x- lig. coracoacromiale, x-Apo-B100, x- udpglucose, 

--- berprfe auf original cd/dvd bitte etwas geduld----

x-surfactant, x-koll1, x-hyaliner knorpel, x-xchromosomalrezessiv, x-autosomal,
x- foramen stylomastoideum, x-recessus sphenopalatinus, x- portocavale anastomose


IMPP- FO***

ich kann'S nicht mehr sehen... obwohl ich noch an der oberflche kratze!!!

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Vorallem DAS:



> --- berprfe auf original cd/dvd bitte etwas geduld----


kann ich nicht mehr sehen, nachdem meine cd anfangs erst gar nicht laufen wollte und ich sage und schreibe 3 Stunden rumbasteln musste, bis ich smtliche *potentiell* strende Software entfernt hatte und berhaupt in den GENUSS einer funktionierenden CD voller neuster IMPP-Fragen gekommen bin...  :Wand:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

@Daisy:  wenn ich die in nennenswertem Umfang sehen wrde,  bruchte ich nicht so zu nlen...
wird aber schon besser  :hmmm...:  

der Larynx nervt,  wenn mich jemand danach fragen sollte....oh, oh *stricksuch*

----------


## Muddy Mary

Diese CD ist aber auch schrecklich... und irgendwann verschwimmt dir dieser gelbliche Hintergrund vor den Augen und die Buchstaben fangen an, leicht zu wackeln... (wenn man schon lngst eh keine Lust mehr hat und einem die Augen brennen)...

----------


## Motivation?

oh ja, und sptestens da sollte man eine Pause machen, aber eben nur noch die letzten paar Fragen, dann ist es besser, dann bin ich durch...... oder auch noch zehn minuten...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Boah,  dieser doofem Brief fr das doofe Mndliche kann jeden Tag kommen, tut er aber nicht *hibbel*

Sind noch andere Unis von der generellen mndlich vor schriftlich Regelung betroffen?  Eigentlich dachte ich,  das sei eher die Ausnahme...

wollte eigentlich cd-freien Tag einlegen und Lernposter malen,  halt ich aber nicht aus,  schnell nochmal Histo -bitte habe einen moment geduld-

Geduld?  Geduld?  Ihr seit lustig...   ::-oopss:  

Menno,  ich mag nicht mehr   :Oh nee...:  

ok,  schon besser,

lernt schn,  viel Erfolg und liebe Gre

SK

----------


## Poro

> Boah,  dieser doofem Brief fr das doofe Mndliche kann jeden Tag kommen, tut er aber nicht *hibbel*
> 
> SK


Hi,

noch kannst du lange auf den Brief warten, vor dem 4. Februar gehen keine Briefe raus!!! Und wenn du nicht schon lnger als 4 Semester studiert hast, wirst du in den ersten drei bis vier Tagen (mind.) nicht dran kommen. Wie gesagt das LPA schickt immer erst 5-7 Tage vorher die Briefe raus.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Poro,  leider habe ich schon mehr als vier Semester...

Bist Du sicher mit dem 4.???

Alle,  die ich kenne,  hechten jeden Vormittag panisch zum Briefkasten,  da hab ich mich wohl angsteckt   ::-oopss:  

warum lernt es sich nur so vedammt langsam?

----------


## Poro

Hi,

das ist natrlich bld, wenn man wei, dass man sehr wahrscheinlich am Anfang dran kommt. Aber es geht ja bestimmt gut aus, und dann ist der wie ich finde schlimmste Teil vorbei.
Musst auf jeden Fall gleich schreiben, wenn du deinen Brief bekommen hast. Wie kommen wir denn an die Prfungsprotkolle im Hexenhuschen, wenn die nur am Montag und Mittwoch auf haben und wir aber z.B. am Donnerstag den Brief bekommen, dass man am Dienstag geprft wird? Einen Tag vorher wre ja sehr, sehr spt.

Ich werde jetzt erst mal alles fr meinen Geburtstag schick machen   :Party:  
Hoffe ich kann berhaupt entspannen morgen.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

*sing*  happy birthday to you...

na,  die lieben Menschen von der Fachschaft lassen da hoffentlich mit sich reden...

Bist Du 4. oder+?  Die Frhtermine finde ich sehr bescheiden.  Irgenwie kann ich von allem etwas und nichts richtig.

Schnes lernen,
SK

----------


## Poro

bin im vierten. 

geht ja wahrscheinlich jedem so, dass man das gefhl hat, dass man letzten Endes gar nichts wei. Wie gesagt immer Mut zur Lcke haben. 

Habe heute absolut in gar kein Buch reingeguckt. Und mir ist schon ganz schlecht vom vielen Kuchenessen.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Noch 'ne Frage:

Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Testaten ist das mndliche P. eher oberflchlicher oder kommen da wieder die ganzen Spitzfindigkeiten zum tragen?  Z. B. bin ich einmal durch ein Physio-Testat gefallen,  weil mir das Wort "Tiffenau" nicht eingefallen ist,  obwohl ich den Test mit allem Drumherum erklrt hatte,  ok,  vielleicht ein doofes Beispiel,  aber Ihr wisst doch sicher,  was ich meine???

*AngstschweimitdemEimerauffang*

Liebe Gre,

Snowy

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich hab das Wort "Tiffenau" nie gehrt irgendwie...   ::-oopss:  

Normalerweise werden im mndlichen erstmal die Basics gefragt und wenn du die erklren kannst, hast du schonmal ne 4. Danach geht es zwar weiter ins Detail, aber da geht es dann nur noch drum, welche Note der Prfling macht, nichts ums Bestehen. 

Deshalb relativieren sich meiner Meinung nach auch die ganzen Horrorstorys, wenn Prflinge erzhlen, was sie alles gefragt wurden.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

danke,  ich meinte auch Tiffeneau... Rechtschreibung ist mir ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln...

Vor dem Mndlichen habe ich viel mehr Angst als vor dem Schriftlichen,  aber Du hast mir schon wieder Mut gemacht.

Leider vergesse ich schneller,  als ich lesen kann...

Alles Liebe,

SK

----------


## DocOZ

hey leute,
ich kann euch echt gut verstehen. wre mit dem physikum nchstes jahr dran, aber bin zum glck im modellstudiengang u werde im sommer schon die erste hlfte in der tasche haben. wir haben alle prfungen direkt dann, wenn die fcher enden. so macht man das physikum schn fraktioniert u man wird nicht alles auf einmal geprft. das ist wirklich angenehm! wnsche euch viel erfolg!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## Smartinchen

> danke,  ich meinte auch Tiffeneau... Rechtschreibung ist mir ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln...
> SK


So meinte ich das gar nicht, es liegt nicht an deiner Rechtschreibung, sondern mehr an meinem Nichtwissen, dass mir das Wort nix sagt.  :Woow:  Hm, vielleicht sollte ich das wirklich mal nachschlagen...
 :Blush:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

EINSEKUNDENKAPAZITT wenn ich mich nichts tusche wird mit Tiffi bestimmt auch FEV-1

----------


## Smartinchen

DAS sagt mir was. Puh, immerhin...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

@Smartinchen:  ok,  dann habe ich das falsch verstanden (Physikum macht Birne hohl...)

@Nip//Tuck: ja, ja ganz recht,  das isses


Mannmannmann,  haben die mich vergessen?  Die anderen haben auch schon Post,  wo bleibt der blde Brief?

Jetzt habe ich die drei groen Fcher schon x-mal durch (die spezialsachen und Formeln kommen aber extra,  fr's Kurzzeitgedchtnis) und bekomme zu jedem Thema nur ein paar Wrtchen rau.  Wenn das zuhause schon so ist,  wie soll das in der Prfung werden?  So viel Angst wie jetzt gerade hatte ich noch gar nie,  nicht einmal vor berdimensionalen Oxern oder Grben.  

Toll,  jetzt bin ich (fast) Kettenraucher und mein Kaffeekonsum ernhrt einen kleinen Staat.  (Gutes tun und darber reden  ::-oopss:  ).

Was kann man tun,  wenn man so eine Art "Redeblockade"  hat?

Mal sehen,  wen ich kriege und was die Protokolle so hergeben...

Liebe Gre,

SK

----------


## DrSkywalker

Eigentlich ist Physikum gar nicht so schlimm....

----------


## Schneekoenigin

bobbydigital,  das kann doch nicht Dein lieber Ernst sein? Oder doch?  (bitte sag "doch"...)

Mein Problem ist es,  passives Wissen in aktives zu verwandeln.  In Prfungen sage ich immer nur,  was ich zu 100% wei,  nicht was ich denke,  das hat mich schon so oft in Schwierigkeiten gebracht.  Vielleicht muss ich "einfach" etwas mutiger sein...

feige Gre

Schneeknigin

----------


## DrSkywalker

> bobbydigital,  das kann doch nicht Dein lieber Ernst sein? Oder doch?  (bitte sag "doch"...)
> 
> Mein Problem ist es,  passives Wissen in aktives zu verwandeln.  In Prfungen sage ich immer nur,  was ich zu 100% wei,  nicht was ich denke,  das hat mich schon so oft in Schwierigkeiten gebracht.  Vielleicht muss ich "einfach" etwas mutiger sein...
> 
> feige Gre
> 
> Schneeknigin


Bleib locker! Im Mndlichen besteht man auch mit passivem Wissen. Der Prfer muss zwar bohren, aber das reicht zum Bestehen allemal. Und das Schriftliche....nunja, das ist schon nicht ohne, aber es wird auch irgendwie gehn. So sehe ich es mometan......AAAAHHHHH  :hmmm...:

----------


## omega

Bei mir ist es genauso. Passiv weiss ich sehr viel. Wenn ich lese ist mir 90% alles klar, beim kreuzen wei ich meistens was da nicht stimmen kann und welche oder was richtig ist. Aber wenn man mich fragt, fllt mir das oft nicht ein, wenn ich das dann gesagt bekomme denke ich "ach ja natrlich".
Da hilft glaube ich nur frei zu sprechen, auch wenn man alleine lernt, aber es fllt mir sehr schwer gegen die Wand zu sprechen.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## LillithSophie

und wenn du dich mit jemandem zusammentust?

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Endlich,  der Brief ist da!

Erstmal eine rauchen und dann berlegen,  ob die Kombi gut oder schlecht ist...


Wie luft es bei Euch?

liebe Gre,

Schneeknigin  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Muddy Mary

Ich kann das schaffen.
Ich kann das schaffen. 
Ich kann das schaffen. 

*mich selbst zu berzeugen versuche*

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ja,  Muddy Mary,

Das haben schon so viele vor uns geschafft   ::-dance:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, wollte euch nur mal eben kurz sagen, dass das genau die richtige Einstellung ist.

Ich kann mich an keine Zeit vorher erinnern, wo ich so oft so viel an mir und meinen Fhigkeiten gezweifelt habe. Das ist kurz vor so einer wichtigen Prfung aber der NORMALZUSTAND. Also, ihr packt das. Ihr seid fleiig (hope so), ihr tut was ihr knnt.  :Top: 

Und wenn es nicht direkt beim 1. Mal klappt, dann klappt es beim nchsten Mal. Davon geht die Welt nicht unter (auch wenn man das glaubt)  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hoppla-Daisy,

Danke,  dass Du in diesem einsamen Thread zur spten Stunde Mut machst   :Top:  

Etwas Angst habe ich ja schon,  aber das gehrt wohl dazu.  Daran soll es nicht scheitern!  Es soll berhaupt nicht scheitern!  Morgen kann ich die Protokolle einsehen,  dann beginnt Lernen 2.0

Viel Erfolg allen Leidensgenossen,

Schneeknigin,  die noch schnell Anatomie zu ende kreuzt   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## essenstudi

Wieviele Fragen kreuzt Ihr denn so zu jedem Thema? Ab welchem Jahr usw.?
Wenn ich alleine die vllig redundanten Fragen sehe fr Psycho ... ab 98' gekreuzt sind das ja um die Tausend.   :dagegen:  
Was macht Sinn?

----------


## Healix

Hab im Moment wenn ich kreuze alle Physika drin bis auf die letzten beiden, die mach ich in der letzten Woche... Psycho hab ich schon alle fr die Klausur gekreuzt, Biochemie bin ich bald einmal komplett durch, Physio fehlen nur noch ein paar kleinere Themen. Die kleinen Fcher werd ich wohl morgen und Anfang nchster Woche das erste Mal durchmachen, Anatomie hab ich bis auf Histo dafr noch gar nicht gekreuzt.

----------


## essenstudi

Was meinst du mit alle Physika? Ab welchem Jahr?

LG

----------


## melo80

ich kreuze nur ab 2000...

----------


## Smartinchen

Was heit hier "nur"? Bis 2000 zurck ist ja schon ne ganze Menge...

Ich bin ab 2002 dabei.

----------


## melo80

ok ok  :Smilie: ) ich sagte nur, da es sich bei healix so anhrte, als wrde er ab 96 kreuzen... 

Lg

----------


## chocolategirl05

vielleicht ist es besser nur die Physika ab der neuen AO zu kreuzen. die fragen unterscheiden sich eh so sehr dass es fraglich ist ob es was bringt die alten noch zu kreuzen

----------


## Motivation?

ab 2003 reicht vllig! Man muss ja auch irgendwie an die Zeitplanung denken. Wenn man jeden Tag etwa 160Fragen kreuzt (quasi einen Tag Physikum) dann braucht man schon Wochen bis man alle Fragen gekreuzt hat und bei manchen Fchern, wie Psycho bringt es meiner Meinung nach fast gar nichts, da sie die Schwerpunkte sehr verschoben haben. 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Healix

Ich kreuze ab 96. Dachte das wr normal...

----------


## Grbler

Morgens Tag 1, nachmittags Tag 2, 1 Physikum pro Tag, das passt super! Die letzten 7-10 Tage vorher oder so, und dann ist man auch gut gewappnet.

----------


## Poro

Oh, ihr kreuzt schon alle. Habe nur die mndliche im Kopf, die jetzt schon am 19.2. ist   ::-oopss:  

Sind denn noch ein paar Berliner hier, die es schon erwischt hat? Habt ihr denn auch schon viel gekreuzt?

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hey Poro,

mich erwischt es am 18.02 mndlich.  Gekreuzt habe ich nur Ana,  Physio und einen Teil von BC,  also auch nicht so dolle. 

Man, hab ich einen Bammel vor der Prfung   :kotzen:   Mndlich war noch nie mein Ding,  dann lieber Klausuren   :Meine Meinung:  

Viel Erfolg und nie aufgeben!

SK

----------


## melo80

irgendwie bescheuert mndliche vor der schriftlichen... Wnsche euch allen jetzt schonmal viel Erfolg und Glck fr die Mndliche ;)

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Das ist wirklich bescheuert!

Manche finden es zwar total toll aber ich htte echt gern noch ein paar Wochen   :grrrr....:  

Zwei meiner Prfer kenne ich nicht,  von dem einen gibt es nur eine knappe handvoll Protokolle unf Google zeigt mir nur seine Publikationen.  Die sind zwar,  soweit ich mich reingelesen habe wirklich cool aber helfen tut das nicht.

Vielleich habe sie ja einfach gute Laune (ob man darauf Einfluss nehmen kann?)...

Bin mal ratlos weiterlernen

SK

----------


## DrSkywalker

22.02. ist es bei mir soweit! Furchbares Gefhl  :hmmm...: 

Sagt mal, wie bereitet ihr euch speziell auf das Mndliche vor? Immer schn am Schreibtisch der Wand Dinge erklren, schon klar, aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Im aktiven Gedchtnis kann man, oder zumindest ich und bestimmt auch viele andere, den ganzen Scheisskram (Verzeihung!) doch nicht haben. Alle blden Stoffwechselwege, alle Muskeln, alle Hirnnerven mit blablabla.... Ein Ding der Unmglichkeit!

Ist es normal dass die Prfer den Prfling ausquetschen weil er von alleine keine 5-Minutenreferate zu allem Mglichen halten kann? Oder ist dann die 4 schon vorprogrammiert? Und was passiert erst wenn man jetzt in der Prfung halt nicht weiss was genau Hmosiderin macht oder sogar welche Strukturen durch das Foramen infrapiriforme ziehen!?

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich solche Sorgen macht? Denke mal nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Nein,  Bobby,  damit bist Du nicht alleine.

Wenn ich schonmal schlafen kann,  dann trume ich sogar von genau solchen Situationen  :grrrr....:  

Was noch schlimmer ist,  meine Leistung hat in den letzten Tagen extrem abgenommen   :Oh nee...:  

Irgendwie muss das gehen,  eine vier muss drin sein,  irgendwie...

Gre,

SK

----------


## chocolategirl05

Also ich konnte meinem Biochemie Prfer im letzten Semester absolut gaaar nichts zu seiner Frage was denn ein Ikterus sei sagen. Er hat mir dann den Anfang verraten und dann ging es wieder. Aber bestanden hab ich trotzdem. Man muss nicht jedes Detail wissen, meist reicht Grundwissen und der rest macht die note

----------


## Poro

Wir waren neulich bei der Vorprfung und der Prof (Biochemie) hat uns erzhlt, was er fr einen Respekt vor uns htte, dass wir in der der Lage sind oder es zumindestens versuchen) so viel Wissen in kurzer Zeit uns einzuprgen und es dann auch noch meistens sehr gut abrufen zu knnen. Also er jedenfalls hatte volles Verstndnis. 
Wen habt ihr denn so?
Habe Pries, Ohm und Hhne.
Wollte heute schon um sechs aufstehen, habe natrlich verschlafen und bin gerade erst wach. Werde jetzt einfach mal in die Uni und mir ein bisschen die Leichen angucken (muntert bestimmt auf   :schnarch...:  )
Ne Freundin von mir hat gestern den Brief bekommen, dass sie am 27.2. dran ist. Das ist so unfair, die haben dann 8 Tage mehr zum Lernen mit dem Wissen, welchen Prfer sie haben.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Also ich konnte meinem Biochemie Prfer im letzten Semester absolut gaaar nichts zu seiner Frage was denn ein Ikterus sei sagen.


Uuuuh, das sollte man aber schon wissen! Wenn du dann mit Hilfe noch drauf gekommen bist, ist es ja gut. Aber das zeigt schon, ob man den Stoff verstanden hat oder nicht.  :Meine Meinung: 

Tipp an alle: Auch immer versuchen, ein Gesamtbild des ganzen Stoffes zu haben, mit allen Querbezgen.

Weiterhin frohes Schaffen  ::-winky:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Uuuuh, das sollte man aber schon wissen! Wenn du dann mit Hilfe noch drauf gekommen bist, ist es ja gut. Aber das zeigt schon, ob man den Stoff verstanden hat oder nicht.


Bei allem Respekt, aber es gibt so einiges was man wissen sollte...nicht wahr!?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das stimmt schon, aber sowas ist ja nun ein nicht soooo seltenes klinisches Bild.

Ich wurde zum Beispiel zum Thema Nierenversagen gefragt. Wre schn gewesen, wenn ich nur das gefragt worden wre, was ich auch explizit gelernt hatte. Was die Prfer da von einem wollen, nennt man wohl Transferleistung  :hmmm...: .

Wenn man die anatomischen, biochemischen und physiologischen Fakten kennt, kann man sich auch so viele Dinge "zusammenstricken". Sag mir, wenn ich hier was Falsches erzhle!

----------


## McBeal

Muss mich mal outen, bin auch im Mndlichen irgendwann am Ende zum Bili/Ikterus gefragt worden, aber mehr als unkonjugiertes/konjugiertes konnte ich dazu nicht sagen, nichts ber die Ursachen etc. Und ist mir nicht negativ angerechnet worden (war aber noch alte AO und daher mit weniger Praxisbezug).

LG,
Ally

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nun, wir sollten schon wissen, was pr-, intra- und posthepatischer Ikterus bedeutet und wie diese zustande kommen. Natrlich nicht in DER Detailfreudigkeit wie in der Klinik, aber das wurde schon als Grundwissen voraus gesetzt.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Ich wollte nur sagen dass wir in der Vorklinik mittlerweile bestimmt 50 (vielleicht auch 200) Krankheitsbilder "mal gehrt haben". Von Rachitis zu Diabetes ber Hashimoto-Thyroiditis zu Arthrose, dann chronischer Schmerz, Querschnittslhumg usw. 

Da sollte man zu jedem was wissen, leider schafft man das als Durchschnittsstudent nicht immer, der Stoff ist eh schon kaum zu bewltigen. 

Naja, jeder der hier mit liest und noch nie was von Gelbsucht gehrt hat wird sptestens jetzt was dazu nachlesen...hat also schon was gebracht die Diskussion hier  :hmmm...:

----------


## chocolategirl05

Ach Leute ich wusste es ja, es ist mir nur in der Prfungssituation entfallen. Es geht ja auch gar nicht um das expliziete Krankheitsbild, alles was ich sagen wollte ist, dass wenn man mal was einfach nicht beantworten kann ist trotzdem nicht gleich alles verloren. Ich wollte ja nur ein bisschen Mut machen und keine Diskussion auslsen. Viel Glck und Erfolg
lol bobby da hast du recht ;)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, das ist doch mal ein gutes Schlusswort  :hmmm...: 

Und nun knnt ihr euch wieder eurem Tagwerk widmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## essenstudi

So, der Countdown luft, noch einen Monat.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   Hab heute und gestern mal das letzte Physikum unter Prfungsbedingungen gekreuzt und bin durchgefallen.   :Traurig:  . Mit acht Punkten zu wenig. 
Klar, da ist noch Potenzial, hab noch nicht genug gekreuzt und bin auch noch in der Wiederholungsphase, aber trotzdem: Ist das im grnen Bereich? Wie sah/sieht es bei Euch denn aus vier Wochen vor der Schriftlichen??

----------


## goeme

ich habe vor ziemlich genau n jahr den kurs in marburg hinter mir gehabt und meine ergebnisse waren dort ebenfalls 8 punkte zu wenig zum bestehen.
im examen hatte ich dann 20 "zuviel" zeigt also, dass man in einem monat noch jede menge herausholen kann!

----------


## essenstudi

Danke, das ist beruhigend. Darf ich fragen, wie du die letzten vier Wochen damals dann genutzt hast? Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen oder hast du auch noch viel mit deinen Unterlagen gearbeitet (ich hab die Medi-Learn Hefte)?

----------


## goeme

bin jedes kursskript am vormittag nochmal durchgearbeitet und nachmittags un abends dann gekreuzt.
pro skript halt einen tag...

----------


## beetle-max

> Wir waren neulich bei der Vorprfung und der Prof (Biochemie) hat uns erzhlt, was er fr einen Respekt vor uns htte, dass wir in der der Lage sind oder es zumindestens versuchen) so viel Wissen in kurzer Zeit uns einzuprgen und es dann auch noch meistens sehr gut abrufen zu knnen. Also er jedenfalls hatte volles Verstndnis. 
> Wen habt ihr denn so?
> Habe Pries, Ohm und Hhne.
> Wollte heute schon um sechs aufstehen, habe natrlich verschlafen und bin gerade erst wach. Werde jetzt einfach mal in die Uni und mir ein bisschen die Leichen angucken (muntert bestimmt auf   )
> Ne Freundin von mir hat gestern den Brief bekommen, dass sie am 27.2. dran ist. Das ist so unfair, die haben dann 8 Tage mehr zum Lernen mit dem Wissen, welchen Prfer sie haben.


Hallo Poro,

Hatte auch mdl. bei Hhne; ist ein super Prfer-lief alles wunderbar, obwohl keiner von uns Prflingen ne BC-Leuchte war  :dumdiddeldum...:  
Er ist ruhig und hat viel Verstndnis und man kann ihn stark begeistern wenn man doch etwas verstanden hat... Alles Gute und "einfach" versuchen ruhig zu bleiben.  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Poro

Hi,

na ja, vor Biochemie habe ich auch am wenigstens Angst. Mehr vor Anatomie. Hasse auswendig lernen. Habe noch keinen einzigen Muskel gelernt;)) aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Tage... muss reichen. 
Was hat Hhne denn so gefragt? Mit welchem Buch hast denn gelernt?
So, werde mich jetzt noch mal den Hormonen widmen.

----------


## Meuli

> Das stimmt schon, aber sowas [Ikterus; die Red.^^] ist ja nun ein nicht soooo seltenes klinisches Bild.


Man muss nur mal mich anschauen^^  :Grinnnss!: 
Davon abgesehen, ich wurde im mndlichen P. nach dem Karthagener-Syndrom gefragt .... DAS muss einer erst mal wissen *gnarf*  :was ist das...?:

----------


## McBeal

> Davon abgesehen, ich wurde im mndlichen P. nach dem Karthagener-Syndrom gefragt .... DAS muss einer erst mal wissen *gnarf*


DAS htte ich sogar gewusst, weil wir es in Ana hatten - so verschieden vorbereitet sind die Leute halt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ihr Prflinge, lasst Euch nicht verunsichern! Ihr lernt bestimmt genug und auch das Richtige und Wichtige! Wenn ihr mal eine Antwort in der Mndlichen nicht wisst, ist das auch kein Beinbruch. Also nicht in Panik geraten, wenn wir hier irgendwas schreiben, was ihr noch nie gehrt habt.  :hmmm...: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Meuli

Ich wusste es auch ZUFLLIG, weil es im Lllmann in einem kleingedruckten Absatz erwhnt wurde ...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Smartinchen

Ein Monat msste locker reichen, um noch 8 Punkte (und mehr ;) ) rauszuholen.

Ich habe noch kein Examen gekreuzt, kme aber - msste ich heute schreiben - wohl nichtmal auf 50%, da ich Physio und BC noch komplett machen muss  :Frown:  . Naja, ist knapp, aber ich denke, selbst das werde ich aufholen knnen. Irgendwie...   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:  Wegen 8 Punkten wrde ich mir keinen Kopf machen!

----------


## beetle-max

> Hi,
> 
> na ja, vor Biochemie habe ich auch am wenigstens Angst. Mehr vor Anatomie. Hasse auswendig lernen. Habe noch keinen einzigen Muskel gelernt;)) aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Tage... muss reichen. 
> Was hat Hhne denn so gefragt? Mit welchem Buch hast denn gelernt?
> So, werde mich jetzt noch mal den Hormonen widmen.


Hallo!

BC hab ich mit dem Thieme KL-Buch gelernt, habe mich dann an seine Protokolle gehalten. Themen waren Vit K, Enzymdiagnostik- und Kinetik.
In der 3. Runde bekam jeder ein Frage und etwas mehr Zeit. Ich hatte Verdauungsenzyme- einfach alles was einem dazu einfllt aufschreiben.
Er fragt immer ganz ruhig:"Was knnen sie mir zu Thema...erzhlen." Dann legst du einfach los...! Die Protokolle stehen auch nochmal auf der FSI-Seite.
Viel Glck, an alle bei denen es jetzt losgeht!  :Top:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Wahhh,  weniger als eine Woche! Es ist grausam!

Haltet Ihr eine Kombi aus "normalem" Rock & Blusen und je nach Witterung schicker Pulli fr angemessen?  Das ganze natrlich sauber und ordentlich...

Ja,  ich wei,  ich habe eigentlich andere Sorgen.

So,  ich muss jetzt Neuro einfach mal verstehen,  es fhrt kein Weg vorbei.

Bis bald,

Schneeknigin

----------


## Poro

> Wahhh,  weniger als eine Woche! Es ist grausam!
> 
> Haltet Ihr eine Kombi aus "normalem" Rock & Blusen und je nach Witterung schicker Pulli fr angemessen?  Das ganze natrlich sauber und ordentlich...
> 
> Ja,  ich wei,  ich habe eigentlich andere Sorgen.
> 
> So,  ich muss jetzt Neuro einfach mal verstehen,  es fhrt kein Weg vorbei.
> 
> Bis bald,
> ...


Solange es anstndig aussieht, kann man alles anziehen. Persson hat brigens den Mnnern gesagt, dass er es nur angemessen findet, wenn man einen Anzug trgt. Das finde ich allerdings etwas bertrieben. Meine Tante (prft auch) meinte, dass sie es immer wieder mehr als nur bertrieben finden wrden, wenn die Mdchen im Kostm kmen und die Mnner mit Anzug (sieht dann unter dem Kittel schon etwas komisch aus)
Ich ziehe einfach eine schwarze Hose an mit einem normalem Pulli und feinen, flachen Schuhen (mglichst schn unauffllig). Aber daran soll es nicht liegen...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Wenn ich Persson htte,  wrde ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Kostm anziehen,  das ist ja bekannt,  dass er darauf Wert legt.  Komisch fnde ich es aber schon,  besonders unter dem Kittel....

naja,  daran wird es wohl nicht scheitern (hoffe ich).

Physikum ist doof,  ich mag nicht mehr.

liebe Gre

Schneeknigin

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Pffff, ich bin da in Jeans, schickem T-Shirt mit schwarzem Blazer hingegangen, Haare hochgesteckt, dezentes Make-up, feddisch.

Alles andere find ich irgendwie daneben, wenn Prfer sowas fordern.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ach Daisy,  lieb, dass Du das sagst,  jetzt fhle ich mich mal besttigt!

----------


## Grbler

Und an die Damen noch mal: Nicht zu aufreizend hingehen, manche Prfer sehen das gar nicht gerne  :hmmm...:  Obwohl - vielleicht schon, nur wollen die es nicht zugeben  :Grinnnss!:  ?

----------


## McBeal

Ich hatte ein schwarzes Kostm an (Rock aber nicht zu kurz, insgesamt sehr schlicht) und fand mich nicht unangemessen gekleidet. Bei uns war das bei beiden Geschlechtern total verschieden und ich war durchaus nicht die einzige damit. Hosenanzge waren bei unseren Mdels auch sehr beliebt, htte ich auch lieber angezogen, war aber in meinem Kleiderschrank nicht vorhanden.  :hmmm...: 
Was ich im Herbst beim HEX anziehen werde, wei ich noch nicht.

LG,
Ally

----------


## Poro

Vielleicht wrde ich ja so was (Hosenanzug) auch anziehen, aber ich besitze sowas halt absolut nicht. Und Zeit zum Shoppen gehen habe ich nun momentan wirklich nicht mehr. Einfach immer nett lcheln, ab und zu mal was Schlaues von sich geben und dann wird das schon reichen.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hallo liebe Physikumslerner,

Heute habe ich verschlafen,  dabei bin ich passionierter Frhaufsteher  :Wand:  

Jetzt aber ganz schnell an die Bcher.

Viel Lernerfolg!

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Heggi

Verschlafen? Bis 9:38? Wie frh stehst Du denn sonst auf? Mag als Langschlfer gar nicht daran denken  ::-oopss:  

Viel Erfolg allen Leidensgenossen!   :Top:

----------


## Hessejung

SCHEINFREI!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Psychikum kann kommen!!!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Poro

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ich kann nicht mehr!!! Alles vergesse ich... am besten hre ich jetzt bis Dienstag auf zu lernen, es bringt ja eh nichts mehr. Es ist alles so schrecklich  :Wand:

----------


## Anne1970

Hallo allerseits,

habe heute die Ladung fr Physikum im Prfungsamt abgeholt: Meine Prfer sind die Herren Aumller, Daut und Koolmann. Habe bei  Prof. Koolmann schon telefonisch wegen einer Vorbesprechung angefragt: er mchte dies eigentlich nicht und nur in Ausnahmefllen anbieten (wenn  "der Prfling glaubt, sonst durchzufallen"). Fr Prof. Daut gilt: Email mit Wunsch nach Gesprch an Frau Bamerny, seine Sekretrin ( bamerny@mailer.uni-marburg.de), er macht dann einen Termin fr alle, die er prfen wird.
brigens: Das ( kostenlose) Tutorium "Letzte Hilfe in Biochemie" Mo, Mi, Fr. 18-20 Uhr im gr. Hrsaal Physiologie (MR) ist sehr zu empfehlen!
Ansonsten: 
Haut rein! Falls das nicht reicht: Meditiert und drckt die Daumen!

LG A

----------


## DrSkywalker

Mein schlechtestes Fach: Anatomie incl. Histo und Cytologie

Mein Prfer: Drenckhahn (Hrsgb. vom Benninghof/Drenckhahn) 

Wie war das mit dem Mannose-6-Phosphat Rezeptor im Trans-Golgi noch gleich?
Hurra, Physikum im Sommer!

----------


## Meuli

> Wie war das mit dem Mannose-6-Phosphat Rezeptor im Trans-Golgi noch gleich?


*wrg* Hr mir auf, das war auch eines der vielen Sachen, die ich vllig umsonst bis ins Detail gelernt hatte ... wen haste denn noch??

----------


## DrSkywalker

Schmitz (auch JACKPOT!!) und wenigstens Weber, die kennst du ja, nicht wahr!?  :hmmm...:  Auf jeden Fall Geschmack lernen (hatte dein Protokoll schon in den Hnden  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Meuli

*gnarf* Mein DD-Protokoll sicherlich auch ...  :was ist das...?:  Ja, Geschmack ist eines der Themen, die man ja eher mal weglsst, und die auch net im Praktikum drankommen und so ...  :Keks:

----------


## essenstudi

> Mein schlechtestes Fach: Anatomie incl. Histo und Cytologie
> 
> Mein Prfer: Drenckhahn (Hrsgb. vom Benninghof/Drenckhahn) 
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Mannose-6-Phosphat Rezeptor im Trans-Golgi noch gleich?
> Hurra, Physikum im Sommer!


Ach du Schande.   :peng:  
Aber auch er kann nicht die Inhalte des Benninghoffs voraussetzen, oder?
Schmei mal nicht die Flinte ins Korn. Und: Es kommt ja auf die Gesamtnote an. Zur Not gleichst du Ana aus.

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ach du Schande.   
> Aber auch er kann nicht die Inhalte des Benninghoffs voraussetzen, oder?
> Schmei mal nicht die Flinte ins Korn. Und: Es kommt ja auf die Gesamtnote an. Zur Not gleichst du Ana aus.


Naja, mal schaun. Er fragt halt alles....aber wie sagte Olvier Kahn nach dem 1 zu 1 in der 92. Minute: "Immer weiter machen, man muss immer weiter machen!"

Ach ja, danke fr`s Mut machen  :hmmm...:  Das geht schon irgendwie....du hast recht!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Sorry,  aber ich kann nicht anders

WAHH PANIC  WAHH MONTAG WARUM ICH? WARUM BERHAUPT? WIE???? WAHH

Mir ist das viel zu schnell gegangen?  Was habe ich die letzten Wochen gemacht?  EINEN Tag frei!  Warum wei ich nichts?  Gar Nichts????  Das kann doch nicht sein,  mein Hirn ist doch kein schwarzes Loch (dachte ich zumindest)...  Warum ist alles so verwaschen?  Wo sind die genauen Formulierungen?  Wo laufen eigentlich unsere Nerven lang?  Was macht Insulin?  Wo ist mein Kopf?  Wie findet man zur Uni?  Wie zum Bahnhof?  Hoffentlich geht die Wohnungstr auf!    :Oh nee...:  

Eigentlich bin ich doch ruhig,  was ist das nur gerade?

Hoffe,  Euch geht es besser!

SK

----------


## Poro

> Sorry,  aber ich kann nicht anders
> 
> WAHH PANIC  WAHH MONTAG WARUM ICH? WARUM BERHAUPT? WIE???? WAHH
> 
> Mir ist das viel zu schnell gegangen?  Was habe ich die letzten Wochen gemacht?  EINEN Tag frei!  Warum wei ich nichts?  Gar Nichts????  Das kann doch nicht sein,  mein Hirn ist doch kein schwarzes Loch (dachte ich zumindest)...  Warum ist alles so verwaschen?  Wo sind die genauen Formulierungen?  Wo laufen eigentlich unsere Nerven lang?  Was macht Insulin?  Wo ist mein Kopf?  Wie findet man zur Uni?  Wie zum Bahnhof?  Hoffentlich geht die Wohnungstr auf!    
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich doch ruhig,  was ist das nur gerade?
> 
> Hoffe,  Euch geht es besser!
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Mir gehts nicht besser. Und es wird ja auch immer schlimmer. Ich habe das Gefhl, dass ich vor 2 Monaten wesentlich mehr gewusst habe. Egal, nicht aufregen, sondern lernen (aber wo soll man anfangen, wenn man wei, dass eh alles gefragt wird bzw. werden kann???)

----------


## funkytyreese

Mir gehts auch so...
Brei.
 :Wand:

----------


## Healix

Ist echt heftig dass manche jetzt schon randrfen... Hab heute den Wahlfachschein geholt und beim LPA alles nachgereicht, und zum Glck noch knapp 4 Wochen Zeit bis das schriftliche kommt, bzw. mindestens 6 bis zum Mndlichen. 
Viel Erfolg allen die in der nchsten Zeit schon geqult werden!

----------


## Poro

Sehen wir es positiv: Wir haben dann noch 4!!!!!! Wochen Ferien. Ich wrde ja noch wahnsinniger werden, wenn ich nach dem ganzen Stress sofort wieder Uni htte. Also ein bisschen Abstand brauche ich von dieser Zeit. 

Was lerne ich denn jetzt Schnes? Kann mich gar nicht entscheiden. 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Hh?:  , ach ich gehe lieber   :schnarch...:

----------


## Smartinchen

Die Schriftliche war ja letztes Jahr am Di und Mi, am Fr gingen in Mnster dann die Mndlichen los...   :dagegen:   Wann soll man denn dann bitte noch Altprotokolle studieren und zu den Vortreffen gehen, vor der Schriftlichen hat man genug mit Not-Kreuzerei zu tun...

Apropos, wo kann man denn erfragen, in welchem Zeitraum die Mndlichen stattfinden? Im Dekanat?

----------


## Doug

Hi,

am Besten im Dekanat nachfragen.

In Essen sind die mndlichen Prfungen voraussichtlich zwischen dem 14. und 31. Mrz...

----------


## Healix

Bei uns stehts auch auf den schicken Postern, die im LPA und an der Fachschaft hngen, frhester Termin ist dort 26.3.
Gibt aber wohl frhere mndliche Termine fr die, die nur das mndliche wiederholen...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Habt Ihr auch Physikums-Trume?  Mein neuster:  Schriftliche Prfung und ich merke,  dass ich vergessen habe die anderen Fcher zu lernen   ::-oopss:  

Wobei ich ich auch seit einiger Zeit 2-3 mal pro Nacht mndliche Prfung habe (inklusive aller mglichen und unmglichen Verwicklungen)  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  

Mge es vorber gehen und nicht nochmal gemacht werden mssen   :Meine Meinung:  

So,  eine letzte Zigarette und dann auf zum Lffler (ja,  das muss sein --> Protokolle!)

SK

----------


## melo80

mir geht es so hnlich. komme zu spt, verpasse den tag, total verrckt. und trume zustzlich noch von irgendwelchen Arterienabgngen: von Theo Lingen und seiner Ochsenschwanzsuppe....tote Muse ich drehe durch    :peng:

----------


## kwatta

Habe mal kurz eine Frage, an diejenigen, die ihre nachgereichten Scheine jetzt auch per Einschreiben an's LPA geschickt haben:

Was steht denn bei euch im Sendungsstatus, wenn ihr das Einschreiben nachverfolgt?

Bei mir heit es "Die Sendung wurde dem Empfnger seit dem 11.02.2008 zur Verfgung gestellt." - Allerdings heit das ja wohl auch, dass die das seitdem noch nicht abgeholt haben (bei der Anmeldung zur Prfung hatte ich dann irgendwann den Eintrag, dass das auch abgeholt wurde..)?!

Ist das vllt. bei einigen von euch, deren Sendungen auch seitdem dort eingetroffen sind, identisch, so dass die evtl. wirklich einfach nur noch nicht dort waren?

----------


## essenstudi

Ja, dazu kann ich dir kompetente Auskunft geben.   :Keks:  
Bei mir ist das nmlich seit dem 4.2. der Fall. Ich dachte erst, die bergabe htte nicht stattgefunden wegen Rosenmontag, heute wei ich, dass dieser Status auch in einem Jahr noch so im Internet steht. Ich habe daraufhin beim LPA angerufen (nutzt nix) und dann bei der Hotline der Post. Da hat es mir dann ein netter Mensch erklrt. Das LPA ist Grokunde der Post. Die kriegen die Nachreichpakete jetzt sckeweise und holen die auch so bei der Post ab. Da wird nichts bergeben und unterschrieben, so wie man das normalerweise von Rckscheineinschreiben kennt. Das LPA bunkert die Rckscheine und irendwann kommen die mal zurck. Dauert aber normalerweise Wochen. 
Also alles ganz normal. Wenn da steht "zur Verfgung gestellt" heit das, dass das die grtmgliche Versicherung ist, die du vor Ablauf der Frist bekommen wirst. 
Htte ich das vorher gewusst, htte ich den Kram selber hingebracht. Bin aber froh, dass es anderen auch so geht. Also wohl alles ganz normal.

LG

----------


## Poro

Das einzige mit dem ich momentan keine Probleme habe, ist Schlafen!!! Hatte erst einen Traum, der gar nicht so furchtbar war :Grinnnss!:  Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch, wenn ich das erste Mal nach 2 Monaten wieder ausschlafen kann. Das wird ein Erlebnis, wobei ich bestimmt auch ohne Wecker um 6.30 Uhr aufwachen werde. 
Nur noch 3 Tage, ist das nicht schn :Frown: (

----------


## essenstudi

P.S.: Muss noch hinzufgen, dass das LPA mir zumindest gesagt hat, dass sie die Post jeden Tag abholen. 
Es gibt aber keine telefonische oder sonstige Besttigung von denen, dass DEIN Schein auch wirklich jetzt bei deinen Unterlagen angekommen ist.

----------


## Smartinchen

Dasselbe Problem mit der Post/dem LPA hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit. (habe ich auch irgendwo geschrieben). Ich habe dann einen Verfolgungsauftrag gestellt und - oh Wunder! - dann hat das LPA pltzlich doch mal unterschrieben, dass meine Unterlagen abgeholt wurden. Die Scke...

Also macht euch keine Sorgen (und spart euch Anrufe beim LPA, ntzt wirklich nichts...), wenn die Unterlagen im Postfach des LPA angekommen sind, werden sie auch abgeholt!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hat zufllig jemand mein Gehirn gesehen?  Anscheinend habe ich es samt Inhalt verlegt   :Blush:  
 Das brauche ich doch alles noch am Mo!


Wenn das x-en ganz gut geht,  ist das auch ein Hinweis,  dass das mndliche klappen sollte?  Es kommt mir so unberechenbar und willkrlich vor.

Schriftlich ist klar:  richtige Antwort 1 Pkt
                          falsche Antwort 0 Pkt

Leider habe ich nicht die geringste Vorstellung,  ab welchem Grad der Genauigkeit eine mndliche Antwort als richtig zu bewerten ist...

Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Verhalten bei Prfungsangst sind auch hchst willkommen!

liebe Gre,  die schnell noch eben was wiederholende Schneeknigin

----------


## Jauheliha

*der Schneeknigin schnell ihr Gehirn und eine Riesentafel Schokolade vorbeibring*

Lass dich gar nicht erst auf diese Punkterechnerei ein, das ist das Schlimmste was man machen kann... Sahn einfach ab und gut ist  :Top:

----------


## Poro

Hey, das wird schon alles klappen. Dein Gehirn ist voll von Wissen, aber wir weigern uns halt gerade einfach alles abzurufen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass das, was wir wirklich gelernt haben (auch wenn es vor 3 Wochen war) uns dann doch noch mehr oder weniger einfallen wird. Die werden uns schon auch helfen, wenn wir nicht alles perferkt formulieren knnen. Die meisten sagen ja eh... "dann erzhlen Sie mal was zu XY." 
Wir machen einfach am besten jetzt mal den PC fr mind. 6 Stunden aus und wiederholen noch mal richtig bis zum   :kotzen:  . 
Ich beneide dich ja jetzt schon, dass du einen Tag vorher fertig bist.

----------


## Nob

Hallo, kleine Frage am Rande:

Musstet ihr als Bescheinigung ber das Pflegepraktikum die Originalvorlage des LPA benutzen oder reicht wohl auch der Wisch, den mir mein KH ausgestellt hat?
Und ist es wahr, dass fr jedes einzelne Semester eine Studienbescheinigung mitgeschickt werden muss, obwohl im Studienbuch auch der Zeitpunkt der Immatrikulation angegeben ist??

----------


## Schneekoenigin

In Berlin war das mit dem KPP einfach:  von dem einen KH hatte ich ein Formular bekommen,  das andere hatte keine und hat mir so einen Vordruck aus dem Internet ausgefllt --> Alles ok.

Du musst fr jedes Semester die Studienbuchseite abgeben.

So,  ich hoffe,  das hat geholfen,

Gre,

Schneeknigin

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ja, na klar...
ich hasse das gefhl von allem etwas gehrt zu haben, mit allem etwas anfangen zu knnen, nur wird man danach gefragt, dicke backen machen zu mssen, weil man den anfang nicht findet, oder seine gedanken nicht geordnet bekommt!

ja klar, und was ich alles whrend des studiums mit gutem gewissen vergessen habe, lsst mich einafach nur kotzen...wie kann es sein, dass ich klausuren mit 90 prozent bestehe und jetzt den dreck nicht mehr auf die kette bekomme?!
kann da nicht mal einer was erfinden?!

LTP am Hippocampus ist mir derzeit leider etwas zu anstrengend und ZEITAUFWENDIG!

mein gehirn ist leider ein sieb... 2 wochen nach der prfung ist immer alles weg!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

So,  der letzte Tag ist gekommen.

Einmal noch ber die Protokolle gehen,  das ganz abgefahrene Zeugs nachlesen und dann hoffen.

Eine faire Chance habe ich schon  aber sicher ist es nicht   :Keks:  

Bitte,  bitte,  lasst mich in die Klinik,  ich werde auch immer artig sein!  ::-angel:  

Hoffentlich ist mein Ana Prfer wieder gesund,  wenn ich jemand mit vllig anderen Schwerpunkten bekomme,  ist das eher rgerlich....

Gutes lernen,  liebe Mitstreiter

Schneeknigin

----------


## essenstudi

Na dann: Ganz viel Glck und Erfolg!   ::-winky:  
Und denk dran: So geht es fast allen vor der Prfung, ist einfach die normale Gefhlslage!
Berichte morgen mal.

----------


## DocOZ

hey schneekoenigin!
auch von mir viel erfolg!! bin ja mal gespannt, was du uns in den nchsten tagen berichtest...

----------


## schwarzwald

Drck Euch allen unbekannterweise die Daumen  :Top: 
*
Haut rein !!*

----------


## Doug

VIEL ERFOLG!

Daumen werden gedrckt!   :Top:

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich drck mit!  :Top:  Hab mir morgen den ganzen Tag dafr freigehalten  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich drcke nicht nur die Daumen!

Berichtet morgen blo alle fleiig!

----------


## beetle-max

An die beiden Berliner:

Ich wnsch euch auch fr die nchste Woche viel Glck, einen khlen Kopf und klaren Verstand! Ihr schafft es!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  
Es ist erstaunlich was man whrend einer Prfung alles erzhlen kann...!!!
Kurz davor wre ich fast kollabiert und danach gibts nur noch Endorphine  :Grinnnss!:  
Haut einfach rein!!!

----------


## Poro

Ich habe es jetzt aufgegeben. Ich suche jetzt nach einer neuen Wohnung, ist spannender. Muss aus meiner jetztigen raus, denn meine Nachbarin hrt die ganze Zeit Schlager (inzwischen kann ich schon selbst laut mitsingen). So findet man also immer etwas mit dem man sich ablenken kann.

----------


## abi07

@Schneeknigin: Auch von mir viel Glck und alles Gute!!!!  :Top:

----------


## melo80

Hey Schneeknigin, ich habe an meinem Prfungstag erfahren das meine Ana-Prferin krank ist, und jmd. anders prft. Schock schock schock, da man ja sich auf die Protokolle von ihr verlassen hat. Aber war echt kein Problem... Die kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser ;) also mach dir keine Gedanken, das wird schon schief gehen ;)
Auch wenn man vor Aufregung totaaal falsch irgendwo anders anfngt, selbst unterbrechen und neu anfangen.
Allen die diese Tage dran sind, vieeeel Erfolg und vieeel Glck...

----------


## McBeal

Alles Gute fr die Mndliche!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Liebe Daumendrcker,

Vielen Dank fr das zahlreiche Erscheinen im Thread.

Heute von 14-18 Uhr ist Euer groer Einsatz,  sobald ich wieder an einen Rechner komme,  gebe ich sofort Meldung.

Ihr seid toll   :Loove:  

Danke,  danke

Schneeknigin *aufgeregt*

----------


## Poro

Also von mir auch noch mal viel Glck. Und was machst du heute abend so Schnes? 
Ich gehe morgen erst mal auf ein Konzert, hoffe nur, dass ich dann auch grund zum Feiern habe. 
Habt ihr eigentlich auch noch alle einen Tag vorher gelernt? Gucke mir Sachen gerade sogar an, die ich noch nie gelesen hatte :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Doug

Hi,

@Poro:
nee das wrde mich nur zustzlich verrckt machen.
Sachen die ich in der ganzen Vorbereitungszeit nicht gelesen bzw. verstanden habe werde ich auch an dem Tag vor der Prfung nicht verstehen.   :Meine Meinung:  
Also mache ich entweder nix oder geh' nochmal die Protokolle durch.

----------


## Smartinchen

Wo bleibt sie denn, die Schneekoenigin? 
Ist bestimmt schon am Schampus schlrfen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

:Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party: 

War nicht einfach, einige Fragen hatten sich wirklich gewaschen.  hab ne 4...

was soll's

Hauptsache bestanden

Vielen lieben Dank,  fr die Guten Wnsche und das Daumendrcken, *eine Kiste Orden und eine Kiste Bier in den Thread stell*

HEGDL   :Love:  

Schneeknigin

----------


## chocolategirl05

hey cool herzlichen Glckwunsch. hatte auch ne 4 ;) nun auf zur schriftlichen   :Party:

----------


## Poro

glckwunsch!!!!  :Party:  

Wrde auch gerne feiern, aber mir ist gerade nur ganz schlecht. kann nichts mehr essen und wei nicht was ich machen soll. kann es nicht schon morgen 18.00 Uhr sein?

----------


## Jauheliha

@SK: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:  Freu mich fr dich!!

Poro, du packst das, auch dir werden wir morgen ganz fest die Daumen drcken!!! 
Entspann dich, geh in die Wanne oder sieh ein bichen fern...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## beetle-max

> War nicht einfach, einige Fragen hatten sich wirklich gewaschen.  hab ne 4...
> 
> was soll's
> 
> Hauptsache bestanden
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank,  fr die Guten Wnsche und das Daumendrcken, *eine Kiste Orden und eine Kiste Bier in den Thread stell*
> 
> HEGDL   
> ...


Hey,

SUUUUPER!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Als Berlinerin habe ich natrlich solidarisch mit dir gezittert!!!
Ich habe gerade mal geschaut..., du hattest ja Bauer in BC. Auch ein Prfer bei dem ich auf gar keinen Fall haben wollte, obwohl alle erzhlen er wrde immer sooooo nett grinsen. Atme erstmal tief durch und geniee! :

An Poro:
Fr morgen auch alles Gute, ebenfalls einen khlen Kopf und Daumen drcken wir eh alle! Du packst es!!!   ::-stud:

----------


## DocOZ

cool schneeknigin!!!!
jetzt hast du das schlimmste schon mal berstanden!!
glckwunsch   :Party:  
mann, bin ich neidisch ;)

----------


## melo80

gratulations Schneeknigin ;)
Poro, hau rein! Du schaffst es auch. Viel Erfolg+Glck ;)

----------


## weg

hi,

eine kleine frage. ein Komilitone schreibt voraussichtlich diesen Frhjahr sein Physikum. Konnte nicht alle eintrge lesen: wann finden die schriftlichen prfungen statt. mchte diesen Komilitonen leiber erst fragen wie es gelaufen ist, wenn ich sicher bin, dass er es hinter sich hat.

danke

----------


## essenstudi

Boah, da wr ich jetzt auch gerne, Schneeknigin ... ganz herzliche Glckwnsche!!

Und viel Glck, Poro! Mit unseren Daumen schaffst du das auch!

@weg: Die Schriftlichen sind bundesweit am 11. und 12. Mrz.

----------


## abi07

@Schneeknigin: Herzlichen Glckwunsch - du hast es geschafft!!!!

@Poro: Alles, alles Gute und viel Errfolg fr dich!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Go Poro,  go go go!

Du schaffst das!  

Schneeknigin,  die heute frei macht und gar nicht wei,  wie das geht...

----------


## Doug

Hi,

 :Party:   Das erste Mitglied aus dem Thread hat bestanden. Ein gutes Zeichen fr uns alle.   :Top:  

@Poro: Viel Erfolg. Daumen werden gedrckt.

----------


## le'pimp

Bin auch durch ! ;) Allen anderen noch viel Erfolg.

----------


## Meuli

Ui Glckwunsch!!!  :Party:  Wen hattest du denn?? Ich hatte genau heute vor einem Jahr .... War damals der erste Prfungstag und Rosenmontag  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Jaja, und von mir hast du in der Nacht vorher noch ne SMS bekommen ....... an die ich mich BIS HEUTE nicht erinnern kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

Nene, nicht die Nacht vorher, aber eine der Nchte davor^^ Aber mich wunderts net, dass dein Erinnerungsvermgen da getrbt ist, bei der Menge an Alk ... (die SMS war von irgendnem LOKUS oder so, falls dir das weiterhilft  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## le'pimp

Anatomie: Prof. Kugler
Biochemie: Prof. Schinzel
Physiologie: Dr. Dring

Sind alle 3 echt geniale Prfer. Lockere Prfungsatmosphre. Nur etwas stickig wars im Prfungsraum ;)

----------


## Meuli

Ooooohhh Kugler  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Blush:   :Grinnnss!: 

Lass mich mal raten, warums so stickig war .... lag's vielleicht an den stinkenden Leichenteilen???  :Grinnnss!:  Dieser Geruch zog bei uns auch durch den Raum, die Physio-Tante fhlte sich irgendwann schon leicht sediert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## le'pimp

Lag eher dadran dass vorm Institut irgendwelche Bauarbeiten waren und Prof. Kugler das Fenster geschlossen hat ^^

----------


## Meuli

*g* okay^^  So und jetzt feier mal geflligst, statt hier im Internet rumzuhngen^^ 

Hach, Kugler  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

noch 8 tage...

----------


## smurfonline

:Top:  
Bin auch durch...bestanden...ahh...wer bin ich eigentlich, wo wohne ich, wo komme ich her, was mache ich hier   :Blush:  
@alle: IHR SCHAFFT DAS

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Schnen guten Morgen im Physikumsthread!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!/Viel Erfolg!

Was kreuze ich den heute zuerst?  Oder lese ich nochmal was?

Ach,  ich fange mal mit Psycho an,  das habe ich noch fast garnicht gemacht.

Lest Ihr eigentlich alle Komentare?

Liebe Gre,

SK

----------


## Healix

Blo nicht in Psycho die Kommentare lesen  :Big Grin: 
Sachen wie die Entwicklungsstadien nach Freud oder die Abwehrmechanismen mal irgendwo vorher anlesen, aber generell lsst sich in Psycho alles mit einem Satz erklren und man hats nach der 3. Frage drin...
Finde auch ehrlich gesagt auf der CD die meisten Psychokommentare nicht wirklich gut. Schwarze Reihe ist was anderes ;)

----------


## doc-hannover

halli hallo,

so, ich bin dann auch mal neu registriert hier, obwohl ich gar keine zeit habe, im internet zu hngen..  ::-bee:  
aber erstmal glckwunsch an die, die ihre mndlichen schon geschafft haben.
leider hab ich noch beides vor mir und bin so ein bichen am verzweifeln bezglich der verbleibenden zeit und dem wiederholen..es ist eben wie immer, man hat zu spt angefangen und nun kommt die panik mit schlafstrungen, zittern, alptrumen und die angst des versagens.   :kotzen:  , zumal es schon die 2. prfung ist.
wie liegt ihr denn so im rennen, seid ihr schon durch mit dem stoff? ich hab jetzt noch die hlfte anatomie vor mir.
in psycho kreuze ich so 80 %, physio so 70 und biochemie 65..nicht so berauschend, oder?

----------


## doc-hannover

ach ja, und dann hab ich noch eine sache vergessen:
wrdet ihr empfehlen, eine woche vorm examen rigoros aufzuhren mit lernen und nur noch stumpf zu kreuzen oder lieber alles lernen und kreuzen verkrzen?  :Hh?:

----------


## essenstudi

> in psycho kreuze ich so 80 %, physio so 70 und biochemie 65..nicht so berauschend, oder?


Soll das jetzt ein Scherz sein oder Fishing for Compliments oder meinst du das echt Ernst?   ::-oopss:  
Das wre ja wohl im Physikum ne gute Drei mindestens, oder?
Was soll daran "nicht berauschend" sein?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

[QUOTE=doc-hannover]


in psycho kreuze ich so 80 %, physio so 70 und biochemie 65..nicht so berauschend, oder?[/QUOTE

na klar, dann hr doch auf zu lernen!

----------


## doc-hannover

ok, ich htte dazu sagen sollen, da ich die examina bisher auch jeweils 4-5 mal gekreuzt habe..also keine neuen leistungen, sondern eben einfach in paar mal die selben. hinzu kommt eben noch, da einem anatomie fast ganz fehlt.

----------


## chocolategirl05

> in psycho kreuze ich so 80 %, physio so 70 und biochemie 65..nicht so berauschend, oder?


lol darber wrd ich mich freuen, kreuz so 60% hchstens in allen fchern (bis auf Psycho das hab ich noch nich angefangen und mndliche hab ich schon letztes semester gehabt) und hab auch schon den zweiten Versuch. 




> ach ja, und dann hab ich noch eine sache vergessen:
> wrdet ihr empfehlen, eine woche vorm examen rigoros aufzuhren mit lernen und nur noch stumpf zu kreuzen oder lieber alles lernen und kreuzen verkrzen?


ja wrd ich machen, kreuzen ist sowieso das A und O. Die Details die das IMPP anfragt sind ja auch fters in den Lehrbchern nicht zu finden. Oder was meinen die anderen dazu??

----------


## essenstudi

Ach so.   :Grinnnss!:  

Also dann nimm dir doch am besten ein Physikum komplett vor, das du noch gar nicht kennst und kreuz das mal durch. Nur dann kriegst du einen realistischen Stand heraus.
Und fr die halbe Anatomie sollten die drei Wochen noch reichen. Wenn es deine zweite Prfung ist, dann hast du ja sicher schon eine gute Basis.

----------


## doc-hannover

ja ne, schn wre es mit der basis..hab damals meinen ersten versuch gehabt, dann hab ich leider aufgehrt, ein paar semester was anderes gemacht und nun will ich wieder einsteigen. basis also = 0

----------


## DrSkywalker

Boah, mndlich ist gar nicht so derbe schlimm.. Diddy Drenckhahn ist mein neuer Homie!
Und aus gegebenen Anlass:
http://tinyurl.com/3atr5h

----------


## Poro

Hi,

habe mit ner 3 bestanden. Prfung lief aber sehr, sehr unfair. Aber halt bestanden. Doch die eine wusste nicht mal, wo afferente Fasern ins Rckenmark eintreten und wo die Perikaryen entsprechender Fasern liegen, konnte nicht Stzmotorik erklren, wusste nicht, welche Strukturen die Bursa omentalis begernzt und bekommt auch eine drei.
Ich bekomme in Biochemie ne drei, weil mir als Frage gestellt wurde, was SNP ist. Das hatte ich noch nie vorher gehrt. War super dreist, weil die andere gefragt wurde wie Proteine posttranslational modifiziert werden. Na ja, egal. Nicht mehr aufregen.
Ich wei, eine drei ist ok, aber finde es halt nur unfair wie willkrlich die Benotung ist.

----------


## Jauheliha

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 
rgere dich nicht, das bringt jetzt nichts mehr... 
Freu dich lieber , eine 3 ist toll!  :Party:

----------


## funkytyreese

> Ist echt heftig dass manche jetzt schon randrfen... Hab heute den Wahlfachschein geholt und beim LPA alles nachgereicht, und zum Glck noch knapp 4 Wochen Zeit bis das schriftliche kommt, bzw. mindestens 6 bis zum Mndlichen. 
> Viel Erfolg allen die in der nchsten Zeit schon geqult werden!


Geqult...Unsinn, es ist doch eine Wonne in BC (schriftlich) nach der Pathogenese der Xeroderma pigmentosum gefragt zu werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funkytyreese

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir!
Hauptsache Du bist durch...auch wenn ich den rger verstehen kann...

----------


## melo80

Hey Poro, Glckwunsch auch von mir und 3 ist gut ;)

Wo seid ihr denn heute? Sk, hab mich daran gewhnt morgens von dir zu lesen  :Smilie: 
Alle fleissig?

Na dann, frohes Kreuzen...

LG

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hey,  bin am x-zen und in den Atlas schielen....  Eigentlich knnte ich mich in den A**** beien,  ber meine Performance im Mndlichen (z. T. war es echt schwer,  aber zwischendurch stand ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch).  Zumindest muss ich da nie wieder hin,  schade ist es aber schon,  die Fragen meiner Mitstreiter htte ich viel besser beantworten knnen als meine eigenen... Tja,  Murphy is my middle name...

Unser Thread scheint ja echt unter einem guten Stern zu stehen,  bis lang nur Erfolgsmeldungen   :Top:    (bin ja auch mit gutem Beispiel voran gegangen  :bhh:  )

So,  weitermachen,  ansetzen und durchziehen   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

SK

P.S. Ist heute jemand dran? Oder Morgen?
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Healix

> lol darber wrd ich mich freuen, kreuz so 60% hchstens in allen fchern (bis auf Psycho das hab ich noch nich angefangen und mndliche hab ich schon letztes semester gehabt) und hab auch schon den zweiten Versuch. 
> 
> ja wrd ich machen, kreuzen ist sowieso das A und O. Die Details die das IMPP anfragt sind ja auch fters in den Lehrbchern nicht zu finden. Oder was meinen die anderen dazu??


Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich nichts, was ich dann nicht doch irgendwo gefunden hab... In Anatomie gibts manchmal eigentmliche Bezeichnungen fr Sachen, die man eigentlich doch kennt, aber das wars.

Was waren denn btw SNP? Spontan fallen mir nur snRNP ein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Schneeknigin, so ist es IMMER!!!! Man kann die Fragen der anderen IMMER besser als die eigenen  :hmmm...: . Und frag mich mal, wie lange mir meine 4 im Mndlichen "nachgelaufen" ist  ::-oopss: .

Also, weiterhin frohes Schaffen. "Nur" noch das Schriftliche, dann haben einige von euch es schon hinter sich  :Top:

----------


## melo80

Mndl. habe ich vor einem Jahr gehabt. 3. Bin aber 2 mal schriftl. durchgerasselt und das beide male sehr knapp. Keine Ahnung wie da jetzt wird... Aber ich kreuze bis das  :kotzen:  en kommt   :Traurig:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Einmal fr alle:

*STILLGESTANDEN!!!!
DAUMENDRCK-ALAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!!!!!!*

----------


## melo80

Danke DAISYY ;)

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich nichts, was ich dann nicht doch irgendwo gefunden hab... In Anatomie gibts manchmal eigentmliche Bezeichnungen fr Sachen, die man eigentlich doch kennt, aber das wars.


ja aber es wird halt schon detail wissen gefragt, und mir zumindest geht es so dass mir das bei so manch einer frage fehlt. klar kann man so gut wie alles nachschlagen aber natrlich nich in der prfung und da muss man dann die ganzen details im kopf haben. und eben das fllt mir schwer   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Poro

Es wird schon wieder gekreuzt? Ich mache jetzt erst mal 5 Tage Urlaub. Habe gestern den ganzen Tag rumgekomat und heute war ich shoppen. Und ich habe noch viele weitere Plne bis Montag :Grinnnss!:  Knnte jetzt gar nicht mehr lernen. Mir kommt alles aus den Ohren raus.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

*Poro hrstpsel reich*  Ja,  eigentlich hngt es mir auch mchtig aus dem Hals,  aber die Angst siegt   :Blush:

----------


## essenstudi

Wieviele Fragen kreuzen macht denn maximal Sinn pro Tag? Auf welchen Schnitt kommt Ihr so, jetzt relativ dicht vor der Prfung?

----------


## mezzomixi

> Wieviele Fragen kreuzen macht denn maximal Sinn pro Tag? Auf welchen Schnitt kommt Ihr so, jetzt relativ dicht vor der Prfung?


ich glaub das muss jeder machen wie er/sie mchte.
manche leute kreuzen hchstens 100 am tag, ich hab locker das 4fache gemacht. je nachdem wie viel man eben nachlesen muss/will.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

leute, ihr macht mich fertig... auch ich stehe kurz vor der schriftlichen, wie auch ihr... zur zeit habe ich aber null zeit zum kreuzen, da ich eine woche vor der mndlichen bin und tag und nacht den stoff der prferprotokolle lerne
was soll ich machen wo ich das jetzt gelesen habe das alle kreuzen, nagt an mir mein schlechtes gewissen (soll aber die fresse halten, was soll ich tun, gar nciht mehr schlafen und statt 5 stunden pro nacht zu schlafen auch noch kreuzen?)

also bei mir sieht es folgendermaen aus:
habe physio (neuro und veg) whrend des laufenden semesters gekreuzt, habe da noch klausur gehabt... ca 75%...aber auch 3 wochen nicht mehr

anatomie whrend des semesters immer themenweise gekreuzt (immer wchentlich whrend des wiederholens 1.allg. 2.extremitten 3.rumpf 4. kopf hals etc.) knapp 70% Neuro muss ich noch machen, habe in neuro die mndliche prfung


BC whrend des semesers mitgekreuzt habe vor 2 wochen noch klausur geschrieben aber nur bis 2004 zurck gekreuzt ca 74%

Bio naja, mit bc gelernt und mitgekreuzt an die 80%

psycho, physik, chemie nichtmals angesehen...


was soll ich machen, konnte jeweils nur bis 2003 zurck kreuzen, da zeitmangel...

passt das bisher?
habe wirklich ein schlechtes gefhl dass ich garnicht kreuze zur zeit?!?!

bitte mal einen breuhigenden rat!

----------


## chocolategirl05

find auch, dass einen das fertig macht wenn hier gepostet wird wer was kreuzt, wieviel und zu wieviel prozent. ich kreuz derzeit auch nur so 100 fragen pro tag weil ich mir parallel zu den fragen den kram noch anguck. 

du lernst ja jetzt den ganzen stoff und hast das meiste auch schon gekreuzt, das heisst das kreuzen wird bei dir einigermassenn flott gehen. Am besten ist du kreuzt von hinten angefangen pro tag ein exam wenn du die mndliche hinter dich gebracht hast. vllt fr psycho noch die texte hinten in der schwarzen reihe lesen. Physik gar nich; es ist eh nur ein drittel beantwortbar, ein drittel kann hchstens ein physik student im letzten semester und das letzte drittel lsst am verstand des impp zweifel....FAZIT Physik lernen lohnt sich bei zeitmangel nicht   :Meine Meinung: . Also halt nur die fragen, die dir in den examina begegnen genauso auch bei chemie.

und dann noch... lass dich nich verrckt machen. jeder macht sein dig so wie er es fr richtig hlt. les notfalls hier nich mehr nach.....

viel erfolg und durchhaltenvermgen  ::-dance:

----------


## Zireael

Mach dich doch nicht so fertig... Worum gehts dir denn? Ums Bestehen oder um eine gute Note? Ich mein wenn du jetzt berall 70-80% kreuzt, dann kannst du doch gar nicht durchfallen. Um dein schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen: Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen keine einzige Frage gekreuzt weil ich am Di. die mndliche Prfung hatte und es zeitlich halt einfach nicht drin war. Hab heut mal wieder so ein bichen angefangen und muss Chemie, Physik, Bio und Psycho noch komplett machen. Und Anatomie hab ich seit Mitte Januar nicht mehr gekreuzt, weil ich danach Physio und Biochemie gemacht hab und nicht mehr zum Wiederholen gekommen bin. Also konzentrier dich auf die Mndliche und lass die Kreuzerei ein paar Tage sein, du wirst ja nicht schlagartig alles vergessen. Hatte auch ein bichen Bammel, aber ich hab heut gemerkt, ich kanns noch, das bleibt schon irgendwo hngen. Ich drck die Daumen   :Top:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!

Sorry,  es war nicht meine Absicht jemanden verrckt zu machen...  :Friedenstaube:  


Es gab da mal einen link,  aber selbst mit der Suchfunktion kann ich ihn nicht wiederfinden,  wo man sich die letzten Examina ausdrucken kann,  habt Ihr 'ne Ahnung?

Lernen fr's Mpndliche bringt auch was fr's Schriftliche und umgekehrt,  ganz sicher,  sonst wre die Durchfallquote gigantisch weil bei so vielen die Lernzeiten kollidieren...  :Meine Meinung:  

So,  einen erfolgreichen,  wie auch immer gestalteten Lerntag,  liebe Mitstreiter,

Schneeknigin

----------


## essenstudi

> Es gab da mal einen link,  aber selbst mit der Suchfunktion kann ich ihn nicht wiederfinden,  wo man sich die letzten Examina ausdrucken kann,  habt Ihr 'ne Ahnung?


Bitteschn: http://www.elsevier.de/elsevier/mediscript/

----------


## goeme

unter www.examenonline.de kann man sich bis zum 13.3 kostenlos registrieren und alle aktuellen Examina kreuzen. Vorteil sind zu jeder Frage Schwarze-Reihe Kommentare...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Vielen Dank!    :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## le'pimp

und wie macht ihr jetzt Psycho? Alle Lerntexte aus der Schwarzen Reihe?

----------


## Healix

Also ich finde fr Chemie lohnts sich schon, mal ein bisschen was anzuschauen. Das ist was anderes als in Physik. Man muss halt ca. 5 Mono- und Disaccharide kennen, die Isomerieformen, diverse funktionelle Gruppen und Ringsysteme. Das ist alles eher einfach, lsst sich in wenig Zeit machen und gibt auf jeden Fall sichere Punkte.

----------


## chocolategirl05

ich meinte auch nur dass es sich fr Physik bei zeitmangel nicht lohnt. wenn man in chemie gut ist oder verstndnis dafr hat, dann lohnt es sich schon. ich mach z.B chemie mit bc zusammen

----------


## Yrr

meine persnliche, aber durchaus vollkommen objektiv abgesicherte feststellung: physikum ist erstens unmenschlich, zweitens unfair und drittens fr (fast) nichts zu gebrauchen, wenn man erstmal in der klinik ist..

ich hab nicht nur das gefhl, dass ich alles wieder vergessen habe, ich hab tatschlich alles vergessen.. schei druck.. wie wrs mit nem anstndigen vorklinischen curriculum und einer zeitgemen prfung, ohne derart sadistische zge...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

mhm,  vielleicht sollte ich heute einfach streichen und morgen frh aufstehen... Trotz diverser Pausen und Sonderbeschftigung mit anschlieendem neuen Anlauf ist nichts verwertbares rum gekommen   :Keks:  ist auch alles doof,  die Kombination aus anstrengend und langweilig....

Wenn ich nur so gut wre,  dass ich einfach ein paar Tage nichts/wenig machen knnte,  ohne eine totale Krise zu kriegen und dann mitternchtliche x-Aktionen zu starten....

Gre,
Schneeknigin, ohne jegliche Motivation

----------


## essenstudi

Ich find einfach, dass die Physika aus dem letzten Jahr einfach krass schwerer sind als die davor. 
Oder kommt mir das nur so vor, weil man aus denen davor einige Fragen schon kennt?
Aber in den jngsten Sachen wird so ein Fisselszeug gefragt ... was soll das Wissen darber aussagen, ob man fr ein Klinikstudium qualifiziert ist? Ist doch mehr Schikane als eine valide Prfung.

----------


## koshi

Hallo leute!

Ich reihe maich dann mal in die Reihe der bestandenen mndlichen Prfungen ein, hab zwar nur ne vier, aber hauptsache bestanden  ::-dance:  .
Also allen die das mndlcihe noch vor sich haben viel Glck und ihr schafft das, bisher haben das alle aus diesem Thread geschafft, also muss es mglich sein.

----------


## Zireael

Ja, viel Glck an alle die die mndliche Prfung noch vor sich haben! Ihr packt das   :Top:  
Ich wei die Frage ist hier schon mal aufgetaucht, aber wie genau lernt man denn nun Psycho? Hab die Medi-Skripte, aber irgendwie ist mir das persnlich ein kleines bichen zu wenig. Will versuchen da mglichst viele Punkte zu holen um Anatomie auszugleichen. Htte zwar noch ein Kurzlehrbuch was ich mir im zweiten Semester gekauft hab, aber das ist wiederum zuviel des Guten.. Muss ja auch noch die anderen kleinen Fcher machen. Soll ich also noch zustzlich die Kstchen in der Schwarzen Reihe hinten lesen oder den Psychoteil aus dem Physikum exakt? Oder taugt der nix? Ist irgendwie doch umfangreicher als ich gedacht hab, ich komm nicht voran beim Kreuzen..   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!  Gleich geht's los - wie kann es sein,  dass ich jetzt schlechter x-e als vor 2 Wochen???

Krankwerden wre jetzt auch suboptimal,  leider sehe ich heute aus wie ein Gespenst und fhle mich unspezifisch grusig   :Nixweiss:  muss ja weiter machen,  auch diese Hrde muss irgendwie zu schaffen sein!

Bezglich Psycho:  ich wei von niemanden,  der die Lerntexte der SR nicht optimal fand. (nacher)...

So,  meine Damen und Herren, wir lernen jetzt grndlich und engagiert,  mit Begeisterung (  :kotzen:  ),  dann sieht die Thread-Statistik fr das Schriftliche auch so toll aus (wir haben doch immernoch 100%   :Top:   oder?)...

Haut rein! 

SK  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Poro

> Morgen!  Gleich geht's los - wie kann es sein,  dass ich jetzt schlechter x-e als vor 2 Wochen???
> 
> Krankwerden wre jetzt auch suboptimal,  leider sehe ich heute aus wie ein Gespenst und fhle mich unspezifisch grusig   muss ja weiter machen,  auch diese Hrde muss irgendwie zu schaffen sein!
> 
> Bezglich Psycho:  ich wei von niemanden,  der die Lerntexte der SR nicht optimal fand. (nacher)...
> 
> So,  meine Damen und Herren, wir lernen jetzt grndlich und engagiert,  mit Begeisterung (  ),  dann sieht die Thread-Statistik fr das Schriftliche auch so toll aus (wir haben doch immernoch 100%    oder?)...
> 
> Haut rein! 
> ...



Wow, ich knnte so absolut nicht lernen. Ich mache jetzt seit Dienstag komplett frei und mir geht es so gut dabei. Denn es ist ja jetzt eh egal, ob ich eine drei oder vier kreuze, wird doch eh ne drei. 
Morgen werde ich vielleicht mal anfangen oder am Montag. Aber ich kann mich so schwer motivieren.

----------


## doc-hannover

> Ich find einfach, dass die Physika aus dem letzten Jahr einfach krass schwerer sind als die davor. 
> Oder kommt mir das nur so vor, weil man aus denen davor einige Fragen schon kennt?
> Aber in den jngsten Sachen wird so ein Fisselszeug gefragt ... was soll das Wissen darber aussagen, ob man fr ein Klinikstudium qualifiziert ist? Ist doch mehr Schikane als eine valide Prfung.



Also das finde ich auch. das komische an der sache ist ja aber nur, da die zu erreichenden punktzahlen auch immer weiter in die hhe schnellen, was ja bedeutet, da der durchschnitt immer besser werden mu, was ja eigentlich bedeutet, da das physikum leichter geworden ist oder die leute eben schlauer..( was ich von mir nun nicht behaupten kann). auch die durchfallprozente sind ja weniger geworden. das finde ich seltsam..

----------


## melo80

Das liegt an den Semestergebhren. Studis sind fleissiger geworden. Die Bib macht um 8 auf, und man findet schon keinen Platz mehr. So ungefhr.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Findet Ihr die Neuro-Fragen auch eher bescheiden oder bin ich einfach doof?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ich lerne gerade neuro...aufs mndliche... denke ich habe alles soweit verstanden...dann kommen die wieder mit ihren schei raphekernen an...ich fasse es nciht, warum fragen die eigentlich immer nur einen so verhurten dreckmist!
mir platzt echt der kragen...man muss doch drogen nehmen um sich solche prfungen zu berlegen....

----------


## Yrr

hehe..da kann ich absolut nur zustimmen  :Grinnnss!:   .. zumindest hat mir der kommentar ein lcheln auf mein von anatomie geschundenes gesicht gezaubert..is ja schoma etwas ..

----------


## Smartinchen

> Das liegt an den Semestergebhren. Studis sind fleissiger geworden. Die Bib macht um 8 auf, und man findet schon keinen Platz mehr. So ungefhr.



Meiner Meinung nach liegt das eher an den steigenden NCs der letzten Jahre. Ohne ne Diskussion entfachen zu wollen: Meiner (!) Erfahrung nach fallen 1,0er und Co. einfach so gut wie nie durch. Kenne keinen einzigen. Das wrde sich auch damit decken, dass beim Frhjahrsphysikum die Punktzahlen niedriger und die Durchfallquote trotzdem hher ist.

----------


## Zireael

Neuro  :kotzen:  Chemie  :kotzen:  Physik  :kotzen:  Ich hab Arm und Bein zur Hlfte wieder vergessen, muss die ganzen depperten Muskeln und Nerven nochmal lernen  :kotzen: 
Einfach alles  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen: . 2 1/2 Wochen noch, danach werde ich alle Bcher die noch halbwegs ansehnlich sind verkaufen, den Rest schmei ich auf einen Haufen und znd ihn an 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Smartinchen,  da gibt es zich Gegenbeispiele,  der Erfolgreichste aus meiner Seminargruppe hat 1,7...

Da knnte ich mir eher Vorstellen,  dass sich Lehrmittel und deren Verfgbarkeit (Internet?) verbessert haben...

Ja,  das Internet gibt es schon ein paar Tage,  aber sehr viele Unis bieten jetzt richtig tolle e-learning Geschichten an.  

z.B: www.embryology.ch 

(darf ich das hier posten?)

Ist nur so eine Theorie,  wahrscheinlich ist das ganze ein Phnomen multifaktorieller Genese

So,  schnes Weiterlernen,  
SK   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Boah, jetzt wo das Mndliche rum ist hab ich keinen Bock mehr was zu machen! Gehts noch wem so?

----------


## Meuli

ich glaub, das geht und ging jedem so^^

----------


## Motivation?

Ihr glcklichen habt ja wenigstens schon einen teil rum... Ich hab erst nchste Woche die mndliche und dann eine knappe Woche danach die Schriftliche.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Bock hab ich mit Sicherheit keinen mehr - aber die Angst siegt...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Solang die Angst im Rahmen bleibt, ist sie auch ok und mitunter hilfreich. 

Sorgen wrd ich mir machen, wenn jemand das zu lssig nimmt.

----------


## Medi85

Ich habe mal eine dumme Frage und zwar: Welches ist die aktuellste Mediscript, mit der ihr jetzt alle fr's Physikum lernt? Ist das die mit den Angaben "CD 8/2005-8/2007 inkl Physikum 3/96-3/05"? Und bedeutet das, dass die letztgenannten Physika dann nur aufgelistet aber nicht kommentiert sind, oder wieso ist das so komisch formuliert?   :Nixweiss:  

Danke schonmal fr die Hilfe!!

----------


## essenstudi

Das ist die aktuellste CD und die heit nur so komisch, weil das Physikum ja seit lngerem gar nicht mehr Physikum heit.

----------


## funkytyreese

*jammer*
Ich hab am Freitag erfahren, dass meine Mndliche erst am 26.3. ist. Klar, ich hab dann mehr Zeit zum Lernen, aber mir wrs lieber, wenn der ganze Zauber schnell vorbei ist...Naja, wem erzhl ich das   :hmmm...:

----------


## Poro

Ich denke, ich werde gar nicht mehr die groen Fcher kreuzen, vielleicht nur in Anatomie die mit Bildchen. 
Mal gucken, ob ich mich noch aufraffen kann. Habe erst mal bis eben geschlafen, ich geniee das so sehr. Und ich habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei :Smilie:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Kreuzen ging ja noch,  wenn nur nicht immer die Kommentare soooo lang wren... wie es mir reicht,  nie wieder!  Alleine schon deshalb geh ich jetzt wieder ans  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Das halte ich nicht noch mal aus,  das ist doch alles Wahnsinn  :grrrr....:  

SK,  die keine Lust mehr hat und trotzdem weitermacht   :Nixweiss:

----------


## RENINA

ich bin so am verzweifeln,hilfe.hab in bc noch nichts gemacht und quasi gar kein wissen  :grrrr....: , qul mich grad mich physio.ich muss die sachen noch mal lernen ,nur kreuzen bringt nichts.
dadurch kreuze ich zu wenig.das ist eine zwickmhle.chemie geht gar nicht.
ahhhh.wer kann mir helfen.wie kreuzt man richtig?das bringt doch nichts,wenn man kaum wissen hat und einfachdraufloskreuzt?!

----------


## essenstudi

Hallo Renina,

bin gerade verwirrt, dass du Physikum mitschreibst? Hattest du nicht letztens erst gefragt, was du machen kannst wegen Bewegungsapparat-Testat dreimal nicht bestanden?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## RENINA

nein,alles ist gut  :Grinnnss!:  ich war das mit physio,habe die kurve noch gekriegt,aber bin deswegen jetzt vllig im stress."weiss" es quasi erst seit ner woche mit dem physikum

----------


## chocolategirl05

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=43012
warst das nich du, Renina?

----------


## essenstudi

> http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=43012
> warst das nich du, Renina?


Da sieht man mal wohin uns das IMPP treibt: Schizophren durch's Physikum.   ::-angel:

----------


## Zireael

> Boah, jetzt wo das Mndliche rum ist hab ich keinen Bock mehr was zu machen! Gehts noch wem so?


  :Keks:  

Ich krieg den Arsch nicht hoch...kreuz im Schneckentempo vor mich hin, keine Lust die Kommentare zu lesen, keine Lust ein Buch aufzuschlagen. Ich wnsch mir fast die Panik zurck, da hab ich wenigstens was gemacht. 

Bitte um krftigen Arschtritt.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

Oh GOT , Ich RASte gleich aus. Ein scheiss TAG. Bei
dem Stoffumfang sehe ich ganz schn ALT aus. Vorallem
ist der Stoff so FAD ganz ohne PEP. NO - way das alles
zu schaffen. Ich bastel jetzt erstmal mit Okazaki
wieder ORIgamie Fragmente.
Dann COMT auch noch TOM. ER GIPt mir die TATAAT-Box
von Gierke, dem hatte ich sie ja ausgeliehen. Wir
waren ja zusammen cAMPen und meinen Lipid-Anker hat er
immer noch. SAM war auch DAPei und hat sich leider
seinen Zinkfinger gebrochen.

ACh :

SRC mal, wie lufts bei dir ?

langsam werden wir wirklich alle verrckt

Dies hat mir ein kommilitone krzlich geschickt...ratet mal was er da gerade die ganze nacht gelernt hat?!

ich bin so dermaen im arsch....ich htte wirklich perlentaucher oder krabbenfischer auf mauritius werden sollen, dann msste ich nicht so einen abgefahrenen schei in mein gehirn drcken....

gute nacht, gehe jetzt mit schlechtem gewissen ins bett, da ich zwar den ganzen tag gelernt, aber wie immer zu langsam war...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Einen wunderschnen guten Morgen!

Die wollen doch garnicht unser Wissen prfen, sondern unsere Motivation und belastbarkeit.  Zumindest kommt mir das langsam so vor...

Also:  Sind wir motviert?


Sind wir belastbar?

So richtig dolle?

Ja?

Na dann ist ja alles gut   ::-dance:  


Bis spter,  bin kreuzen....

SK

----------


## essenstudi

> Ich krieg den Arsch nicht hoch...kreuz im Schneckentempo vor mich hin, keine Lust die Kommentare zu lesen, keine Lust ein Buch aufzuschlagen. Ich wnsch mir fast die Panik zurck, da hab ich wenigstens was gemacht. 
> 
> Bitte um krftigen Arschtritt.


Arschtritt!!
Denk dran, das Schlimmste ist ja nicht das Durchfallen an sich, sondern die Tatsache, dass du den gleichen Lernmarathon dann wieder vor dir hast.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Wahre Worte! Den ganzen Scheiss will ich nie wieder lernen! berhaupt will ich nie wieder lernen! Ich bestehe das Physikum und werde dann Lehrer! Das ist wahre Coolness!

----------


## Poro

Ich habe all meine Bcher schon eliminiert, das war das beste Glckgefhl, das ich im letzten halben Jahr hatte. Auerdem sah meine Wohnung dann endlich wieder aus wie eine normale Wohnung. Alle haben sich immer schon ber meine neue Tapezierung (da klebten irgendwelche Arterienabgnge, Stoffwechselzyklen und Co an den Wnden) totgelacht. 
Kann mich immer noch nicht motivieren, fahre ich erst mal wieder einkaufen  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Mein Wandschmuck ist noch da... aber immerhin hechte ich nicht mehr vor mich hin murmelnd von einem "Poster" zum anderen!

Sollte ich noch mal mssen,  dreh ich hohl,  das geht nicht!  Deshalb   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## melo80

Ich hab auch soo keine Lust mehr. Bin auch total langsam, knnte dabei einschlafen.lese nicht mehr alle Aussagen, sonder suche schnell die richtige, und siehe da macht man schon ein Fehler... 
Mein Vokabular und Gesprchsstil besteht langsam auch nur aus: A; B; C; D; E.

Nicht mehr lange Leute. Examensmotto 2008: Durchhalten!!!

So noch ein Kaffee und dann weiter kreuzen.

Allen viel Spa

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,sag mal lernt ihr eigentlich auch noch ,oder kreuzt ihr nur?bin etwas verzweifelt,kreuzen luft ziemlich mies.
lieben gru

----------


## smurfonline

Was heit denn "miese"   :Keks:

----------


## Poro

Habe heute wieder mal gar nicht gemacht und irgendwie habe ich mir so viel fr die nchsten zwei Wochen vorgenommen, so dass ich jetzt gar nicht mehr wei, wann ich kreuzen soll? Hmmm... ach man. ist doch alles voll bescheuert. Wer hat sich den Schei mit dem Physikum bitte ausgedacht?   :Hh?:

----------


## essenstudi

berwiegend kreuzen, aber auch noch ein Medi-Learn Skript pro Tag (nur die Zusammenfassungen).

----------


## le'pimp

Wie reprsentativ sind denn so die Physika ab 2001?? Kann man da Ergebnisse so in etwa als Richtwert hernehmen? Oder sind erst die Physika ab 2005 reprsentativ genug?

----------


## Motivation?

@lepimp: wofr denn genau? wenn du von den neuesten prfungen ausgehst, die sind am reprsentativsten. und dann nimmt es immer mehr ab. wenn du keine prfung von 2007 und 2006 machen willst und statt dessen dann die von 2000 und 2001 wre das meiner meinung nach unsinn.  :Meine Meinung: 

wenn du nun allerdings angst hast, weil du die letzten 10 physika gekreuzt hast und da bei einem oder zwei nicht bestanden httest, heit das nicht, dass du jetzt durchfllst, es ist noch genug zeit und die situation ist auch etwas anders, man ist konzentrierter wegen der nervositt und liest genauer.   :Top:

----------


## DrSkywalker

.....Viel Glck beim Kreuzen allen!  :Blush:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

kreuzen... ihr knnt mich mal...
ich hab schon die hosen nass, da ich bermorgen mndlich dran bin...wer denkt da ans kreuzen  :Hh?:

----------


## essenstudi

Du hast dann aber am 12. um 13 Uhr Ferien. Ist doch auch schn!   ::-dance:

----------


## le'pimp

> @lepimp: wofr denn genau? wenn du von den neuesten prfungen ausgehst, die sind am reprsentativsten. und dann nimmt es immer mehr ab. wenn du keine prfung von 2007 und 2006 machen willst und statt dessen dann die von 2000 und 2001 wre das meiner meinung nach unsinn. 
> 
> wenn du nun allerdings angst hast, weil du die letzten 10 physika gekreuzt hast und da bei einem oder zwei nicht bestanden httest, heit das nicht, dass du jetzt durchfllst, es ist noch genug zeit und die situation ist auch etwas anders, man ist konzentrierter wegen der nervositt und liest genauer.



Ich frag nur, da ich grade ab 2000 die groen Faecher examensweise kreuze und deswegen noch nicht wirklich andere Ergebnisse habe. Bisher hab ich ja immer nur themenweise  ber mehrere Jahre gekreuzt. Deswegen die Frage, wieviel Wert ich bisher auf die Ergebnisse legen kann!  :Smilie:

----------


## amphibie

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Kreuztechnik. Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Fcher themenweise zu kreuzen und zu lernen. Die letzten 4-5 Tage vor dem Physikum wollte ich jeden Tag ein Examen kreuzen. Die Frage ist, ob ich jetzt beim Fcher/Themenkreuzen diese Fragen eben ausschlieen soll oder nicht. Reprsentativer wre es bestimmt, aber ich habe Angst, dass ich dann in den letzten paar Tagen total verzweifel und die zustzliche Information nicht mehr aufnehmen kann. Wie schaut's aus bei euch? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Wie macht ihr es?

Wre es vielleicht sogar besser, nur die Frhjahrsphysika in den letzten Tagen zu kreuzen? 

Freue mich auf jede Antwort,

Danke im Voraus

----------


## roger rekless

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur Kreuztechnik. Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Fcher themenweise zu kreuzen und zu lernen. Die letzten 4-5 Tage vor dem Physikum wollte ich jeden Tag ein Examen kreuzen. Die Frage ist, ob ich jetzt beim Fcher/Themenkreuzen diese Fragen eben ausschlieen soll oder nicht. Reprsentativer wre es bestimmt, aber ich habe Angst, dass ich dann in den letzten paar Tagen total verzweifel und die zustzliche Information nicht mehr aufnehmen kann. Wie schaut's aus bei euch? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Wie macht ihr es?
> 
> Wre es vielleicht sogar besser, nur die Frhjahrsphysika in den letzten Tagen zu kreuzen? 
> 
> Freue mich auf jede Antwort,
> 
> Danke im Voraus


jup wrde die letzten 3 oder 4 physika aufsparen, und auch deren fragen beim fcher-kreuzen dementsprechend weglassen. somit hast du am ende ne ganz gute erfolgskontrolle... hab ich auch so gemacht, aber nur mit den letzten 2 physika. aber mach das nur wenn du am ende echt die letzten paar physika noch mal komplett machst. nicht dass du am ende ins physikum gehst, und einige der jngeren fragen garnicht gekreuzt hast.

gruss
roger

----------


## essenstudi

Ganz kurz vorher wrde ich kein unbekanntes Physikum mehr kreuzen, schon gar keins aus jngerer Zeit. Den Stoff wrde ich ab jetzt lieber noch lerntechnisch "mitnehmen".
Ein Physikum als Generalprobe macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn du dann noch mindestens ein-zwei Wochen Zeit hast zum Vertiefen. Ansonsten wrde dich ein knappes Ergebnis nur verunsichern.
Also wenn Generalprobe, dann jetzt bald. Und dann gezielt die Schwachpunkte nochmal lernen.

----------


## roger rekless

> Ganz kurz vorher wrde ich kein unbekanntes Physikum mehr kreuzen, schon gar keins aus jngerer Zeit. Den Stoff wrde ich ab jetzt lieber noch lerntechnisch "mitnehmen".
> Ein Physikum als Generalprobe macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn du dann noch mindestens ein-zwei Wochen Zeit hast zum Vertiefen. Ansonsten wrde dich ein knappes Ergebnis nur verunsichern.
> Also wenn Generalprobe, dann jetzt bald. Und dann gezielt die Schwachpunkte nochmal lernen.


jo ich seh gerade dass ihr ja nicht mehr so ganz viel zeit habt... in anbetracht dessen stimme ich dir zu. der lerneffekt ist sicherlich besser wenn man einzelne themen kreuzt und so vertieft. das kreuzen eines ganzen physikums ist eher luxus bzw. nervenberuhigung (oder auch nicht)... fr den lerneffekt bringts meiner meinung nach wenig.

----------


## melo80

hallo,

finde nicht mehr den link wo man sich registrieren kann und die aktuellen physika kreuzen kann. knnt ihr mir helfen?

LG

----------


## melo80

habs gefunden ;)

----------


## essenstudi

www.examenonline.de

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!

Heute ist doch Nip//tuck dran oder?

Viel Erfolg!

Nach der schmerzbedingten Pleite gestern muss ich jetzt wirklich reinhauen die Uhr tickt...

Btw:  Auf der Ibu Nebenwirkungsliste steht zwar was von Wasserretention,  aber dass es so schlimm wird htte ich nicht gedacht,  ich sehe auuuuus   ::-oopss:  

Wnsche einen schnen und erfolgreichen Lern/Prfungstag!

Sk mit sehr dicken Augen

----------


## beetle-max

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute mal ein paar Physikaufgaben vorgenommen....  :Keks:  
Mir langt es schon wenn ich die ellenlangen Textaufgaben mit den vielen Zahlen sehe. Die Prozente sahen dann auch am Ende dementsprechend aus.
Das macht nicht gerade gute Laune  :grrrr....:  
Ich sehe eh nur noch Kreuze vor mir. Ich mach jetzt ne Pause und hole mein Kind von der Kita ab, der bringt mich schnell auf andere Gedanken  :Grinnnss!:  
Gutes Durchhalten fr euch alle, Kraft, Power und die Laune nicht verlieren!
 ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:

----------


## smurfonline

Gute Laune - hab ich schon mal gehrt. Kommt bevorzugt als Antwort "D" vor.
Warum kann es bei der Auswahl des richtigen Frhstck-Mslis nicht fnf Mglichkeiten geben?   :Keks:  

An jeder Ecke lauern so viele "rote Kreuze" und "grne Hckchen"... hmm... kennt sich jmd mit diesen Symptomen aus?
Therapievorschlge erwnscht   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chocolategirl05

ich hab einen: durchhalten und immer an die Vorstellung festhalten, dass in 2 wochen alles vorbei ist   :Top:

----------


## beetle-max

So, ich hab jetzt schnell noch ne runde "Mensch rgere dich nicht" gespielt und jetzt kann weiter gekreuzt werden... Das Spiel ist ja passend...- wre doch ein guter Zweitname fr die Mediscript-CD...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Schneeknigin:
Ich glaub, da mit dem Spiegelbild liegt nicht primr an Ibo...bei mir siehts auch nicht besser aus, deshalb hab ich mir gerade eine vitaminreiche Creme gekauft, aber ich befrchte letztendlich hilft uns allen nur noch Schlaf, frische Luft und ein bestandenes Physikum!!!
In diesem Sinne  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Motivation?

damit wir alle noch lange so hbsch ansehnlich bleiben, mit Reifen unter den Augen und verschmierter Schminke (nein, leider waren es doch Augenringe), nochmal Entspurt fr heute... nur noch knappe 2 einhalb Stunden und schon ist der Mittwoch geschafft  :hmmm...: 

in diesem Sinne ist meine Pause vorbei und ich widme mich wieder den Biochemie Praktikumsanleitungen... 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Also was hier fr Schichten geschoben werden, da muss ich mich nur wundern! Sollte ich mir deshalb Sorgen machen oder soll ich stolz darauf sein nie mehr als effektiv 6-7 Stunden pro Tag gelernt zu haben? 

So schlimm ist das Schriftliche doch wirklich nicht, man braucht ca. 56% zum bestehen und viele Fragen wiederholen sich bzw. prfen sehr einfachen Stoff ab. Was ich sagen will: Macht euch bitte nicht zu verrckt!   ::-dance:

----------


## Afri

Sorgen musst du dir nicht machen. ich schlafe auch jeden Tag meine 8 Stunden und lerne effektiv vielleicht ...Themawechsel   :Oh nee...:  
Aber ob das Schriftliche "nicht so schlimm" ist, darber kann man wohl streiten.

----------


## essenstudi

Es hat ja auch keiner geschrieben, dass er mehr als 6-7 Stunden EFFEKTIV lernt. Aber selbst das ist ja wohl schon eine ziemliche Belastung.
Naja, ein Ende ist in Sicht, bermorgen ist Mrz.

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Also was hier fr Schichten geschoben werden, da muss ich mich nur wundern! Sollte ich mir deshalb Sorgen machen oder soll ich stolz darauf sein nie mehr als effektiv 6-7 Stunden pro Tag gelernt zu haben? 
> 
> So schlimm ist das Schriftliche doch wirklich nicht, man braucht ca. 56% zum bestehen und viele Fragen wiederholen sich bzw. prfen sehr einfachen Stoff ab. Was ich sagen will: Macht euch bitte nicht zu verrckt!


Wieso 56%, ich war in dem Glauben, man braucht mindestens 60%? Oder liegt das daran, dass hinterher soviel mit den Prozenten runtergegangen wird?  :Hh?:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hey,

Also ich mache oft Pausen (ca. alle 40 Fragen eine)  weil ich sonst so viele Fehler mache,  dass mich die Statistik umhaut. Insofern sind meine "Schichten" auch nicht so das wahre...

Angst habe ich schon,  aber schlimmer als das mndliche kann es kaum sein,  und das ging auch irgendwie.

Frher hatte ich mal Ahnung von Physik,  die reinen Wissensfragen habe ich auch meist richtig,  aber diese doofen Rechnungen,  da schtze ich dann grob ber den Daumen und liege dann prompt falsch  :Keks:  

Nie,  nie wieder Physikum!  Bitte nicht!  Das kann ich nicht noch einmal,  ich muss jetzt bestehen   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Sk,  krank und am x-en

----------


## Doug

> Es hat ja auch keiner geschrieben, dass er mehr als 6-7 Stunden EFFEKTIV lernt. Aber selbst das ist ja wohl schon eine ziemliche Belastung.
> Naja, ein Ende ist in Sicht, bermorgen ist Mrz.


Hi,

die Tatsache das bermorgen schon Mrz ist beunruhigt mich irgendwie....
Wo ist denn all' die Zeit geblieben?   :Oh nee...:  

Egal, WIR SCHAFFEN DAS!!!!!   :Blush:

----------


## Afri

Also ich will es einfach nur noch hinter mich bringen.

----------


## essenstudi

> Wieso 56%, ich war in dem Glauben, man braucht mindestens 60%? Oder liegt das daran, dass hinterher soviel mit den Prozenten runtergegangen wird?


Mit 60 Prozent bist du auf der sicheren Seite und hast auf jeden Fall bestanden. 
Mit ca 56% (je nach Ergebnissen der Referenzgruppe) hat man bisher halt auch bestanden, da die Grenzrnge ja so um die 175 Punkte liegen und das sind halt etwas weniger als 60 Prozent.
Aber ich wrd mir 60 Prozent wnschen, da muss man nicht zittern bis es die offiziellen Ergebnisse gibt, was ja Wochen dauert.

----------


## essenstudi

Boah, wie tzend. Jetzt ist auch noch der examenonline Server platt.   :grrrr....:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Das ist echt tzend! War ja klar, ausgerechnet jetzt wo man es dringend braucht! Das kommt davon wenn man hier im Forum zu viel Werbung dafr macht 
 :Keks:  

Ich wollte das Schriftliche brigens nicht verharmlosen, sondern nur mal deutlich machen dass man es schaffen kann. Und so wie wir lernen geht das ja wohl sicher klar  :hmmm...:

----------


## essenstudi

Ich hatte den Link auch erwhnt.   :Nixweiss:  
Hab aber gerade Auskunft von dem Kundendienst bekommen, dass in Krze wieder alles laufen wird!

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ich hatte den Link auch erwhnt.   
> Hab aber gerade Auskunft von dem Kundendienst bekommen, dass in Krze wieder alles laufen wird!


Dann ist ja gut! Ich hab das ganze nur letztes Semester schon mal miterlebt als ich mich auf die Physioklausur vorbereitet habe damit. Da ging dann tagelang garnichts mehr. Hoffen wir das Beste!

----------


## roger rekless

was isn der examensserver? gabs das noch nicht als ich physikum gemacht hab, oder kannte ich es nur nicht?

----------


## DrSkywalker

Das gabs noch nicht. Ist wie die CD, nur von Thieme und online. Und es hngt sich gerne mal auf!

----------


## essenstudi

Jetzt funzt es wieder. Muss auch zur Ehrenrettung von thieme/examenonline sagen, dass die sich echt kmmern. Ich hatte gerade binnen Minuten Antwort per Mail. Ich hatte den Zugang auch letzten Sommer gekauft und nach den Problemen dort mein Geld wieder bekommen + Bchergutschein. War echt super, denn da war ich noch nicht so davon abhngig wie jetzt. 
Danach hatten die den gar nicht mehr verkauft (und ich konnte ihn trotzdem gratis weiternutzen) und ich dachte, wenn die nach all den Monaten Probezugnge anbieten, wird nichts mehr schiefgehen.
Hoffen wir mal, dass es jetzt bis zum 12. luft wie geschmiert.

----------


## voll-im-Stress

Hallo, 
ich habe heute in dem "Physikumsheftchen" gelesen, dass man in der schriftlichen Prfung auer Bleistift, Radiergummi und Spitzer nichts dabeihaben darf... Habt ihr evtl. von hheren Semestern Erfahrungsberichte, wie streng das gehandhabt wird? 

Ich bin an das Arbeiten mit Textmarkern   (oder wenigsten Buntstiften) gewhnt, dass der Verzicht darauf in der Prfung fr mich eine groe Umstellung bedeuten wrde.

liebe Gre

----------


## Healix

h... bei welchen Fragen erhoffst du dir denn dadurch Vorteile? Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das Zeit kostet...

----------


## chocolategirl05

auf dem antwortbogen darfst du auf jeden fall nur mit bleistift arbeiten. man darf auch keine federtasche auf dem tisch zu liegen haben soweit ich mich entsinnen kann (hab das unschne erlebnis wohl verdrngt). Taschenrechner ist verboten genauso wie Schmierzettel (leider). Mitzubringen ist die Prfungseinladung und Perso. Und halt Bleistift und Radiergummi. Wsste aber nicht warum es denen nicht egal sein sollte in welchen farben wie in unserem Heft rumschmieren....
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

----------


## Meuli

Bei uns gabs Bleistift und Radiergummi auch gestellt, also nix mit selber mitbringen ...

----------


## chocolategirl05

ach ja genau so wars *Meuli recht geb*

----------


## mezzomixi

bei uns (hessen) waren textmarker definitiv verboten. nur bleistift.

----------


## chocolategirl05

> bei uns (hessen) waren textmarker definitiv verboten. nur bleistift.


na dann wirds berall so sein. wahrscheinlich wegen abgucken

----------


## mosrite

Also irgendwo muss ich aber drauf rumschmieren knnen... Ist auf den Fragebgen Platz dafr? Gestellt bekommt man wahrscheinliche keine Schmierzettel, oder?
Ansonsten muss der Tisch herhalten   :hmmm...:  

Es grt monsieur mosrite

----------


## melo80

es werden keine zettel gestellt, kannst in deinem heft rumschmieren...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Einen wunderschnen guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter,

Was machen denn die Kandidaten der letzten Mndlichen?  Ist doch sicher alles gut gegangen?

Lest Ihr die Kommentare,  auch wenn Ihr die Frage kennt/wusstet warum D richtig war?  Eigentlich lese ich die nur noch,  wenn ich mir nicht sicher war und wenn es was wichtiges ist,  kommt die Frage ins Krbchen.  Einerseits geht es so viel schneller,  aber schummele ich da nicht ein weinig/hat das so berhaupt Sinn?

Nicht mehr lange,  dann NIE wieder PHYSIKUM!  Einen angenehmen Lerntag zusammen!

SK

----------


## koshi

Hallo

Also ich mach das genauso, warum soll ich einen Kommentar lesen, von einer Frage, bei der ich wei warum ich die richtige Antwort gegeben habe. Wenn ich eine Frage falsch beantwortet habe oder nicht genau wusste warum ich das angekreuzt habe, kommt sie ins Krbchen. Der Kommentar dazu wird gelesen, ausgedruckt und dann die gesammelten Kommentare abends vor dem Schlafengehen nochmal gelesen.

----------


## essenstudi

Hab's zwar schonmal gefragt, aber dennoch: Bis wann kreuzt Ihr zurck? Ich schaff gerade nur noch bis einschlielich 2002.
Die davor kenne ich zwar noch zum greren Teil, aber die jetzt nochmal zur kreuzen, schaff ich gar nicht mehr.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

mndliches gut hinter mich gebracht gestern...es war wirklich okay die prfer wollten einfach nur ein nettes fachgesprch ber die gestellten themen fhren.

sind alle mit einer 2 raus gegangen

----------


## Jauheliha

Cool, Glckwunsch!!!  :Party:

----------


## abi07

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ja,  super,  Glckwunsch

Auf diesem Thread lastet auch ein Fluch - aber ein sehr positiver.

Mge das Glck anhalten  :Top:

----------


## essenstudi

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ne 2, wie cool. 
Na dann kpf mal nen Piccolchen vor'm Weiterlernen!   :Top:

----------


## smurfonline

Hiiilfee...

habe die Mediscript-CD um das komplette Physikum 08/2007, sowie der Psycho/Sozio Teil von 03/2007 erscheint nicht.
Man kann diese Teil zwar im Hauptmen anwhlen, der Bearbeitungsbilschirm erscheint, jedoch sind die Frage nicht zu sehen.

Hat jmd. auch so ein Problem? Was kann man da denn machen?
(Mediscript Support Team antwortet nicht)   :Nixweiss:   :Hh?:

----------


## essenstudi

Meine Freundin hat heute die Ladung bekommen. Ich noch nicht.   :Nixweiss:   Habt Ihr schon alle Post?

@smurf: Keine Ahnung. Aber bei examenonline.de kannst du dich registrieren und das neue Physikum und alle anderen bis 98 gratis kreuzen, mit allen Kommentaren.
Ist jetzt zwar wieder Werbung, aber der Server schmiert hoffentlich nicht nochmal ab.   :hmmm...:

----------


## smurfonline

Ich kenne den Keine-Schleichwerbung-Machen-Examensserver...

aber vielleicht hat ja jmd hnliche Probleme mit seiner CD   :Hh?:  ?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ne 2, wie cool. 
> Na dann kpf mal nen Piccolchen vor'm Weiterlernen!


ja, klasse, dafr komme ich in psycho mit dem arsch nciht aus der grube...
habe nichts gelesen jetzt das 4te physikum  gekreuzt und immer versucht mit berlegen daran zu gehen und komme immer nur auf 50% in psycho!
was machen??!!!

----------


## SpawnAlive

> ja, klasse, dafr komme ich in psycho mit dem arsch nciht aus der grube...
> habe nichts gelesen jetzt das 4te physikum  gekreuzt und immer versucht mit berlegen daran zu gehen und komme immer nur auf 50% in psycho!
> was machen??!!!


Einfach alles durchkreuzen.
Ich hatte auch keinen Plan, aber 90 % in Psycho.
Das wiederholt sich irgendwann alles; echt kein Problem.

----------


## Motivation?

supergenial... eine 2! wow!!
ich hoffe, der Fluch (der positive) auf diesem Forum hlt noch bis zum 13. (aus Sicherheit).

GLCKWUNSCH  :Top:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ist jetzt zwar wieder Werbung, aber der Server schmiert hoffentlich nicht nochmal ab.


und wieder mal Streikt die Seite! So ne */?$%"!

Ok, geht schon wieder! Gute Seite, brave Seite!   :Top:

----------


## Zireael

Sagt mal lernt ihr denn berhaupt noch, oder kreuzt ihr nur? Hab mir ja vorgenommen die Mediscripte nochmal durchzulesen, aber selbst die   :kotzen:  mich an. Bei mir ist glaub ich so langsam der Akku leer, ich mag nimma. Wenn ich so ca. 75% kreuze und in Biochemie 80% (allerdings kreuz ich alles schon zum 2. oder 3. mal, kann also kein ungekreuztes Physikum nehmen um meine Leistung mal zu testen), das reicht doch, oder? Kann ich nicht aufhren?   :Traurig:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Sagt mal lernt ihr denn berhaupt noch, oder kreuzt ihr nur? Hab mir ja vorgenommen die Mediscripte nochmal durchzulesen, aber selbst die   mich an. Bei mir ist glaub ich so langsam der Akku leer, ich mag nimma. Wenn ich so ca. 75% kreuze und in Biochemie 80% (allerdings kreuz ich alles schon zum 2. oder 3. mal, kann also kein ungekreuztes Physikum nehmen um meine Leistung mal zu testen), das reicht doch, oder? Kann ich nicht aufhren?


Ich lern nichts mehr, was soll das auch. Lieber das kreuzen was man kann und da auf die Spezialitten achten. Embryo lass ich halt weg, genau wie Physik, geht nicht anders....

----------


## essenstudi

Auch die Mediscripte kann man ja nicht mal eben lesen, insgesamt sind das ja auch zig hundert Seiten. 
Ich kreuz jetzt nur noch und lese vielleicht punktuell nochmal was nach, was sich durch eine Frage ergibt. 
Anatomie schau ich parallel in den Atlas. Das wars. Muss jetzt reichen. Bcher/Hefte zu lesen kostet jetzt viel zu viel Zeit. Der grobe Gesamtberblick ist ja jetzt auch da.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

So ein Mist,  heute will es einfach garnicht   :kotzen:  langsam sollte ich es doch drauf haben,   :Hh?:  und meine Gesundheit scheint sich gerade zu verabschieden.  Sehr passender Zeitpunkt!  Wirklich ganz toll *motz*

Am liebsten wrde ich alles hinschmeissen. 

Bin wieder kreuzen - obwohl ich zweifel habe,  ob das noch was bringt.

liebe Gre,  haltet durch

SK

----------


## Smartinchen

Habe heute die Ladung fr die Schriftliche bekommen. Wie lange im Voraus bekommt man denn so die Ladung fr die Mndliche? Die ist in Mnster nmlich ziemlich bald nach der Schriftlichen, hoffe, dass ich meine Prfer nicht allzu spt erfahre...


@ essenstudi: Ich habe bis 2001 zurckgekreuzt, werde mangels Zeit auch auf 2002 gehen. Denke aber, dass das reicht. Ein paar Leute, die letztes mal durchgefallen waren, hatten damals bis 1995 (!) gekreuzt und meinten jetzt, das sei die reinste Zeitverschwendung gewesen. Die kreuzen jetzt beim zweiten Versuch auch nur noch bis maximal 2000, meist aber eher weniger.

----------


## essenstudi

Meine Ladung ist auch da. 
Jetzt knnen wir uns dem Physikum nur noch durch Selbstmord entziehen.   :Blush:  

@smartinchen: Danke fr die Rckmeldung. Denke auch, 2002 reicht.
Bei uns kommt die Ladung fr die Mndliche wohl genau 10 Tage vorher und geprft wird ab dem 14. Da htte ich gerne noch mindestens das Wochenende dazwischen.

----------


## bettpfanne

Hi liebe Leidesgenossen

Gibt es hier Menschen ( Uni Frankfurt), die genau wie ich bei folgenden Prfern im mndlichen dran kommen. Am 31.03.2008

Prof.Dr. Bernhard Brne        (Biochemie)
Prof.Dr. Johannes Smolders   (Physiologie)
PD Dr. Farmarz Deghani        (Anatomie)

Wenn ja. Meldet euch mal. Viel Erfolg noch beim lernen

----------


## Nip//Tuck

in mnchen schickt das lpa 12 tage vorher die ladungen frs mndliche raus, sodass sie in jedem fall 10 tage vorher ankommen (wg. sonntag manchmal auch nur 9)

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Hallo liebe Bettpfanne:
Du kannst dich ja mal auf www.muendliches.de eintragen und gucken, ob du noch Leute findest, die mit dir geprft werden. (Schleichwerbung... *pfeif*)
Hier siehts mit der Suche, glaube ich, etwas mau aus..

Ps: Ich seh gerade, die Seite ist down. Aber sonst gehts eigentlich... dachte ich... jedenfalls..

----------


## bettpfanne

Danke weisses Rssel. ich kriege deinen link leider nicht auf. vielleicht kannst du mal bitte checken ob der ok ist. Ansonsten----- Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  :Smilie: ----

lg

Bettpfanne

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Seite ist zur Zeit down. Als ich letztes Jahr Physikum gemacht habe, ging sie noch.. vielleicht ist es nur ein temporres Problem, mal gucken.. Ich fand sie nmlich ganz ntzlich.
Ansonsten kannst du dich ja mal erkundigen, ob bei euch in der Fachschaft Listen ausliegen, in die man sich eintragen kann oder vielleicht habt ihr ja sogar ein lokales Medizinerforum (so wie wir..)..

----------


## beetle-max

...mde, Augen *zufall*, Akku leer  :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:  
Fhl mich in einem komischen Trance-Zustand; den ganzen Tag kaffeetrinkend ber Bcher und Computer scheint nicht so das wahre zu sein... Ist vielleicht jetzt ne komische "Hand an den Kopf schlag" Frage; knnt ihr noch ohne schlechtes Gewisssen andere Ttigkeiten machen? Z.B. mal kurz den Fernseher anmachen, n Spaziergang o.....? Bei mir kommt da gleich das schlechte Gewissen. Gestern mute ich dann mal ganz schnell einkaufen gehen, konnte mich da aber so gar nicht entspannen... Mein Kind "verkaufe" ich zu Zeit schon sehr oft an meine Eltern, der findet es aber toll, da ich ihm 2 Meerschweinchen versprochen habe wenn alles geschafft ist. So hat jeder seinen Anreiz  :Grinnnss!:  
So dann mal noch ein bichen was tun  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Glckwunsch auch noch von mir fr den mndlichen Prfungerfolg in dieser Woche!!!!  :Top:

----------


## essenstudi

> ...mde, Augen *zufall*, Akku leer    
> Fhl mich in einem komischen Trance-Zustand; den ganzen Tag kaffeetrinkend ber Bcher und Computer scheint nicht so das wahre zu sein... Ist vielleicht jetzt ne komische "Hand an den Kopf schlag" Frage; knnt ihr noch ohne schlechtes Gewisssen andere Ttigkeiten machen? Z.B. mal kurz den Fernseher anmachen, n Spaziergang o.....? Bei mir kommt da gleich das schlechte Gewissen. Gestern mute ich dann mal ganz schnell einkaufen gehen, konnte mich da aber so gar nicht entspannen... Mein Kind "verkaufe" ich zu Zeit schon sehr oft an meine Eltern, der findet es aber toll, da ich ihm 2 Meerschweinchen versprochen habe wenn alles geschafft ist. So hat jeder seinen Anreiz  
> So dann mal noch ein bichen was tun  
> 
> Glckwunsch auch noch von mir fr den mndlichen Prfungerfolg in dieser Woche!!!!


Knnte original von mir sein das Posting ... bis auf die Meerschweinchen.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bettpfanne

Am Montag kann ich mich ja auch beim lokalen LPA erkundigen, aber ist ja immer beser wenn man schon vorher alles wei. Neugierde ist doch nur menschlich  :Smilie:

----------


## Meuli

> 2 Meerschweinchen


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 

Kopf hoch, das wird schon bei euch  :Top:  Es is ultimativ scheie, aber es geht vorbei. Definitiv!! *Motivation in den Thread stell*

----------


## Schneekoenigin

*Motivation dankend annehm*  

Eine Meersau ist ja auch was niedliches...

Das mit dem schlechten Gewissen kenn ich nur zu gut...  Auerdem trume ich nachts von Fragen *psycho*  verlasse die Wohnung nur ausnahmsweise und habe die Hosen gestrichen voll,  weil das nochmal durchzustehen verstt gegen die Genfer Konventionen...

Hauptnahrungsmittel:  Kaffee Ibu  :kotzen:   Kippen

Strfaktoren:  ALLES

Dabei hatte ich mir so vorgenommen,  zum bsen P nicht zu jammern sondern einfach zu lernen und noch mehr zu lernen und immer weiter und weiter... ja,  ja - Theorie und Praxis...

Alles liebe und macht nicht mehr so lang heute    :Keks:  

Schneeknigin

----------


## le'pimp

> ...mde, Augen *zufall*, Akku leer    
> Fhl mich in einem komischen Trance-Zustand; den ganzen Tag kaffeetrinkend ber Bcher und Computer scheint nicht so das wahre zu sein... Ist vielleicht jetzt ne komische "Hand an den Kopf schlag" Frage; knnt ihr noch ohne schlechtes Gewisssen andere Ttigkeiten machen? Z.B. mal kurz den Fernseher anmachen, n Spaziergang o.....? Bei mir kommt da gleich das schlechte Gewissen. Gestern mute ich dann mal ganz schnell einkaufen gehen, konnte mich da aber so gar nicht entspannen... Mein Kind "verkaufe" ich zu Zeit schon sehr oft an meine Eltern, der findet es aber toll, da ich ihm 2 Meerschweinchen versprochen habe wenn alles geschafft ist. So hat jeder seinen Anreiz  
> So dann mal noch ein bichen was tun  
> 
> Glckwunsch auch noch von mir fr den mndlichen Prfungerfolg in dieser Woche!!!!


hmm ich nehm mir schon meine Auszeiten, werd irgendwann eh kirre nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Fragen. Mach jetzt zum Beispiel wieder mehr Sport als vor der Mndlichen   ::-oopss:

----------


## Motivation?

Ich werde morgen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen, auer mal putzen und mich freuen, dass meine Mama zu besuch kommt. Montag hab ich die mndliche, wenn es dieses mal nicht klappt, dann wei ich nicht, was ich weitermache, da es der letzte Versuch ist, aber mit nochmal was angucken wrd mich ejtzt nur noch verrckt machen, also Leute: gute nacht und bis danach  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Motivation?  Das ist gut,  neuer Stoff wrde nur Verwirrung stiften...  Hast Du denn friedliche Prfer?

Also,  ich drcke natrlich ganz dolle die Daumen!  Und denk and den Fluch,  der auf dem Thrad lastet und dafr sorgt,  dass wir alle bestehen *buuhhhuuu*


Du schaffst es,  ganz sicher!   :Top:  

Sk

----------


## Zireael

Hab immer noch n Motivationsproblem.. Hab heut 300 Fragen gekreuzt und danach nur gegammelt und Fernsehn geguckt weil ich die Schnauze voll hatte. Ich denk mir die ganze Zeit das Mndliche hab ich ja geschafft und davor hatte ich am meisten Angst und das Schriftliche ist mir jetzt irgendwie egal, wenn nicht jetzt, dann halt in nem halben Jahr, so what. 
Dabei passt mir das eigentlich gar nicht, ich wei wenn ichs jetzt versau werd ich mir nachher denken "httest du doch blo...", aber ich mag einfach nicht mehr   ::-oopss:  Ich lern jetzt seit Dezember und die die im Sommer gemacht haben hatten noch weniger Zeit und habens geschafft, das muss jetzt reichen. Zur Not kreuz ich halt berall "D"  :Grinnnss!:  
Meerschweine sind toll   :Love:  Leider bin ich gegen alle mglichen behaarten Viecher allergisch.
So, ich mach jetzt noch 60 Psychofragen damit das Gewissen die Schnauze hlt und geh ins Bettchen. Gute Nacht   :schnarch...: 

Achja, Nip//Tuck: Auch aus Mnchen? Wen hattest du denn in der Mndlichen?

Edit: Ich drck der Motivation? natrlich auch die Daumen, das wird ganz bestimmt!

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Hab immer noch n Motivationsproblem.. Hab heut 300 Fragen gekreuzt und danach nur gegammelt und Fernsehn geguckt weil ich die Schnauze voll hatte. Ich denk mir die ganze Zeit das Mndliche hab ich ja geschafft und davor hatte ich am meisten Angst und das Schriftliche ist mir jetzt irgendwie egal, wenn nicht jetzt, dann halt in nem halben Jahr, so what. 
> Dabei passt mir das eigentlich gar nicht, ich wei wenn ichs jetzt versau werd ich mir nachher denken "httest du doch blo...", aber ich mag einfach nicht mehr   Ich lern jetzt seit Dezember und die die im Sommer gemacht haben hatten noch weniger Zeit und habens geschafft, das muss jetzt reichen. Zur Not kreuz ich halt berall "D"  
> Meerschweine sind toll   Leider bin ich gegen alle mglichen behaarten Viecher allergisch.
> So, ich mach jetzt noch 60 Psychofragen damit das Gewissen die Schnauze hlt und geh ins Bettchen. Gute Nacht  
> 
> Achja, Nip//Tuck: Auch aus Mnchen? Wen hattest du denn in der Mndlichen?
> 
> Edit: Ich drck der Motivation? natrlich auch die Daumen, das wird ganz bestimmt!


Prof. Bttner-Ennever (Neuro+Histo)
Prof. Rupp (BC)
Dr. Dimou (Physio)

du?

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!

Das wird sicher lustig heute,  wir sind heute alle sehr motiviert  (habe ich beschlossen).

So,  CD starten und schon wieder ein neuer Tag am kreuzen    ::-dance:  
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Friedenstaube:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Love:   ::-angel:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, seht es so, die Tage werden weniger, ein Ende ist in Sicht.... so oder so. 

Und: Motiviert die Aussicht auf "erstmal nicht mehr kreuzen" nicht ungemein?????? Ich fand es damals HERRLICH zu wissen, dass ich bald wieder normal leben konnte. Das hat mir nochmal nen richtigen Schub gegeben.  :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg fr den heutigen Tag!  ::-winky:

----------


## mezzomixi

> Hab immer noch n Motivationsproblem..


Das Beste ist, sich ne feste Zeit vorzunehmen in der man lernt. Dann kann man Abends um 6 oder 7 Feierabend machen ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## essenstudi

> Hey, seht es so, die Tage werden weniger, ein Ende ist in Sicht.... so oder so. 
> 
> Und: Motiviert die Aussicht auf "erstmal nicht mehr kreuzen" nicht ungemein?????? Ich fand es damals HERRLICH zu wissen, dass ich bald wieder normal leben konnte. Das hat mir nochmal nen richtigen Schub gegeben. 
> 
> Viel Erfolg fr den heutigen Tag!


Danke. Und Recht hast du. Ich versuch's die meiste Zeit so zu sehen und es hilft ja auch. Nur hin und wieder wird dieses Isolationshaft-Gefhl bermchtig. Das doofe Wetter ist auch nicht stimmungsaufhellend. Aber vielleicht besser als Sonne, in die man dann eh nicht knnte. *g*

----------


## smurfonline

Also bei mir kam vor fnf Minuten kurz ein Sonnenstrahl durchs Fenster
Reaktion: Rollden runter... strte auf dem Bildschirm... buhh   :Keks:

----------


## Zireael

> Prof. Bttner-Ennever (Neuro+Histo)
> Prof. Rupp (BC)
> Dr. Dimou (Physio)
> 
> du?


Hatte Welsch in Anatomie, Prof. Imhof in BC und Prof. Bernhard Becker in Physio. Waren eigentlich alle sehr nett, z.T aber recht anspruchsvoll. War aber sehr froh Prof. Welsch als Prfungsvorsitzenden zu haben, er versucht einen wirklich mit allen Krften durch die Prfung zu ziehen.

@ziska: Ja, mein Problem ist halt, dass ich immer das Gefhl hab ich mach nicht genug, egal wie viel ich mach. Ich denk immer wenn ich mich nicht total verausgabe dann mach ich zu wenig. Deswegen kann ich nie auch wirklich "Feierabend" machen, ich denk mir dann immer das ist verlorene Zeit. Total krank eigentlich. Und fhrt zu genau solchen Situationen, dass ich irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hab und zu kaputt bin um richtig zu lernen, den ganzen Tag vor den Bchern oder dem PC hnge und nix gebacken kriege. Ich versuch schon seit ewig das abzustellen, klappt aber nicht so wirklich.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Ich denk immer wenn ich mich nicht total verausgabe dann mach ich zu wenig. Deswegen kann ich nie auch wirklich "Feierabend" machen, ich denk mir dann immer das ist verlorene Zeit. Total krank eigentlich. Und fhrt zu genau solchen Situationen, dass ich irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hab und zu kaputt bin um richtig zu lernen, den ganzen Tag vor den Bchern oder dem PC hnge und nix gebacken kriege. Ich versuch schon seit ewig das abzustellen, klappt aber nicht so wirklich.


genauso geht es mir auch. und frh genug anfangen und bis zum ende nur 5 tage die woche 5 stunden pro tag lernen bringt auch nichts weil ich bis zum ende das was ich anfang gelernt hab dann wieder vergessen hab. Es macht mir auch nichts aus mich ne Zeit lang mal so richtig ranzuklotzen und power lernen zu betreiben aber das muss dann auch mal zum erfolg fhren und das Gelerne frs Physikum ist ja auch endlos  :kotzen:

----------


## essenstudi

Zur Aufheiterung eine kleine Stilblte aus einem Examenonline-Kommentar: 

"die Innervation ist bei den Scheidrsen z. B. sympathisch" 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smurfonline

Heit dann "parasympathisch" sympathisch auf der "para"-Ebene... gleich mal die Psychologien fragen... wre bestimmt eine super neue IMPP-Frage   :Top:

----------


## melo80

Hallo ihr Lieben,

eine systemtechnische Frage: Wie kreuzt ihr im Moment? Examensweise? weiterhin themenweise? Oder komplett Physika (tag1/tag2)? Oder nur examenina pro fach? Bin irgendwie durcheinander... Weiss nicht was effektiver ist. Was ist eure Meinung? 
Liebe Gre

----------


## Afri

Also ich kreuze fcherweise. Da ist man motivierter, weil man merkt, dass man doch was wei und kann andererseits nochmal nachlesen.

----------


## bettpfanne

Ich kreuze ab heute nur noch komplette Physikas. Grund: Sehe zum Schluss wie meine Leistungen im allgemeinen sind. Habe jedoch vorher fcherbezogen gekreuzt. Jedoch auch nur bis 2002. Habe dann die letzten 5 Jahre aufgehoben fr die letzten knapp 10 Tage  :Smilie:  Dann habe ich wenigstens mal was frisches zu kreuzen . Viel erfolg euch allen

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ganze Physika traue ich mich nicht mehr.  Bei der Generalprobe vor einer Woche htte ich bestanden,  aber ich habe Angst,  dass ich jetzt "durchfalle" und dann endgltig hohl drehe.

Irgendwie lassen auch meine Leistungen nach...hoffentlich gibt sich das wieder  :Keks:  


 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## kwatta

> Ich kreuze ab heute nur noch komplette Physikas. Grund: Sehe zum Schluss wie meine Leistungen im allgemeinen sind. Habe jedoch vorher fcherbezogen gekreuzt. Jedoch auch nur bis 2002. Habe dann die letzten 5 Jahre aufgehoben fr die letzten knapp 10 Tage  Dann habe ich wenigstens mal was frisches zu kreuzen . Viel erfolg euch allen


Wow.
Also ab 2002 sind die Physika schon extrem anders als in den 90er Jahren.
Das dann in den letzten 5 Tagen festzustellen fnde ich aber etwas krass ;D

----------


## melo80

danke fr eure antworten. ich hatte jetzt auch ganze Physika gekreuzt, aber irgendwie ist das Selbstbetrug, da ich die aktuellen Fragen schon themenweise gekreuzt hatte. habe mir dann ein altes genommen und da sah das Egebnis dementsprechend aus. Zwar bestanden, aber nicht berauschend. Und ich mache immer dieselben Fehler  :grrrr....: 
Morgen werde ich das letzte Physikum kreuzen, das kenne ich garnicht. Und davor hab ich jetzt schon Angst  :Oh nee...: 
Im Phsikum sind die Fragen alle durcheinander. Im Prfungsmodus ber examenonline bekommt man die fragen auch durchgeshaked.  
an alle noch ein durchhaltendes Kreuzen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Zireael

Ich kreuze ganze, aber ich hab alle (auer dem ganz letzten im So 07, aber nur weil meine CD nur bis 3/07 geht) schon mal durchgemacht. Fcherweise hab ich vor der Mndlichen gekreuzt, deswegen lass ichs jetzt. Das 08/07 Physikum kreuz ich dann halt online, aber da grauts mir jetzt schon davor. Falls ich da durchfalle lass ich mich glaub ich gleich einweisen. Halt ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel von "Generalproben" ne Woche vor der Prfung. Wenn man da durchfllt dreht man glaub ich total am Rad. Und die Lcken in der knappen Zeit und unter Stress aufzufllen stell ich mir eher schwierig vor. Auerdem haben sich mit der neuen AO ja doch ein Paar Sachen gendert und sowas will ich lieber rechtzeitig lernen. Bin grad bei 2005, habs also so geplant dass ich ganz am Ende einige Tage als Puffer ganz frei hab.

----------


## bettpfanne

Meine Erkenntnis von den Fragen ist, dass diese sich gar nicht so sehr unterscheiden. Beim zweiten Blick sieht man das etwas hnliches schon mal dran war. Das einzige Problem ist in der Prfungssituation klar durch zu blicken.  Imme merken Leute : Mit dem zweiten sieht man besser  :Smilie:

----------


## Hessejung

langsam reichts   :Aufgepasst!:   :Aufgepasst!:   :Aufgepasst!: 

Soll ja noch Leute geben, die DAS hier nich erkennen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMjA9tQXLxY

Schauts Euch an-- was nettes zum Thema KREUZEN!!!!!! *lol*

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ich komme bei den kompletten physika immer an 70 prozent...
habe jetzt vom letzten bis 2006 durchgekreuzt (2006 war irgendwie total abgefahren da habe ich dann nur 54 prozent geschafft)

aber das gefhl ist so frchterlich...da kommen mal am stck zehn fragen wo man sagen muss "keine ahnung", also raten...geht es nur mir so?

mache nur ich in physik gerade mal 30 prozent?


was die sich fr eine krasse ******* berlegen...ich habe in den letzten 3 tagen termini gelesen, die ich NIEMALS in einem seminar, vorlesung oder nicht kleingedruckt im benninghoff erwhnt gewusst htte!
Divergieren die vorklinische ausbildung und der anspruch des impp denn so krass?!

ich meine, wie kann das sein, ich habe in JEDER klausur immer ber 80 prozent geholt und jetzt habe ich solche probleme?!

htten die mainzer idioten doch niemals die fragen ffentlich gemacht, dann knnten sie noch heute relevante und auch basale themen abfragen und mssten nicht auf verschissenen prosthetischen gruppen irgendwelcher enzyme rumreiten!
damit wrden wir echt besser weg kommen

----------


## goeme

> htten die mainzer idioten doch niemals die fragen ffentlich gemacht, dann knnten sie noch heute relevante und auch basale themen abfragen und mssten nicht auf verschissenen prosthetischen gruppen irgendwelcher enzyme rumreiten!
> damit wrden wir echt besser weg kommen


klingt ein wenig nach Zeigarnik  :hmmm...: 

wenn man sich die Examen mal anschaut, dann merkt man, dass ca. 85% der Fragen nachwievor das ist, was immer und immer und immer wieder abgefragt wird....

----------


## essenstudi

> ich komme bei den kompletten physika immer an 70 prozent...
> habe jetzt vom letzten bis 2006 durchgekreuzt (2006 war irgendwie total abgefahren da habe ich dann nur 54 prozent geschafft)
> 
> ich meine, wie kann das sein, ich habe in JEDER klausur immer ber 80 prozent geholt und jetzt habe ich solche probleme?!


Hi,

also es ist ja ein Riesenunterschied, ob man nur fr acht Physiothemen (als Beispiel) fr ne Klausur lernt, oder eben fr ALLES. Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, da auf den selben Schnitt zu kommen. Und wenn du bei den Physika auf zwischen 54 und 70% kommst, dann ist das a) vllig ok (Wir haben noch ne gute Woche!!) und b) durchaus in stimmiger Relation zu 80%  bei ner Semesterklausur.

LG

----------


## Afri

Ja, aber was ntzt mit das, wenn ich IMMER und IMMER WIEDER die gleichen Fehler mache. Und wenn ich mir ne richtige Antwort merke, dann wird gleich wieder was anderes dafr berschrieben. Es liegt nicht an den Themen sondern an der Masse. Das macht mich wahnsinnig!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## beetle-max

Hi ihr, mal wieder einen Sonntag geschafft...
Die Zeit rennt aber auch wie ein Schnellzug! 300 Fragen am Tag zu schaffen finde ich schon hart! Ich neige immer noch dazu hier nochmal nachzulesen, im Atlas zu whlen u.s.w. Da komme ich dann max. auf 200 Fragen. Bei den bekannten Frage gehts dann natrlich fixer! Mit Physik, das ist echt verflixt, 2006 und F07 hab ich 60 und 70 Proz. gekreuzt und H07 30 Prozent...!!!  :Nixweiss:  
Ich habe heute nochmal Anatomie gemacht-diese blden Fossa hast du nicht gesehen (Kopf-Hals) gehen mir so was auf die Nerven. Die Ana-Bilder sind auch tlw. so was von daneben, da man sich echt noch verschaukelt fhlt... Was solls, nicht meckern-hilft ja och nscht, wa?! Jute Nacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zireael

Viel schlimmer als Kopf/Hals find ich ja Bauch mit allem was dazugehrt. Bursa omentalis ist mein Lieblingshasswort. Und die ganzen Bnder von, zu, ber, unter, seitlich und neben der Milz   ::-oopss:  Mistdinger. Und zu den Recessus sag ich lieber gar nichts.

----------


## melo80

ich knnte noch die ganzen blden ganglien dazuzhlen und die nuclei und die drsen und und und....  :Keks:

----------


## Zireael

:Keks:  
Moin... Gestern war ich sogar einigermaen produktiv. Hoffentlich kann ich das heute einigermaen halten. Aber ich bin so mde, hab bis 2 gekreuzt....wenn ich durch bin werde ich erstmal eine Woche komplett durchschlafen, da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf. 
Noch knapp ne Woche, die kriegen wir auch noch rum!   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

bin auch total mde....ohne etwas besonderes gemacht zu haben.  Heute schleppt sich das kreuzen auch irgendwie  :Keks:   Fr Physik werde ich wohl am besten einen Wrfel mitnehmen,  ich rechne zwar brav und kann auch die meisten Formeln,  aber dann vertue ich mich mit den Potenzen oder verschiebe das Komma und es ist doch wieder falsch  :Hh?:  

Wenn ich doch nur ein klein wenig Lust htte...

So,  ich versuch es jetzt noch mal,  bis bald

SK  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Luckys

Hey ihr!!   :hmmm...:  

Wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr Kurse besucht frs Studium...oder ob ihr euch nur durch Vorlesungen und  entsprechenden Bchern auf das Examen vorbereitet.

Danke schon ma...

Grle !!

----------


## goeme

> bin auch total mde....ohne etwas besonderes gemacht zu haben.  Heute schleppt sich das kreuzen auch irgendwie   Fr Physik werde ich wohl am besten einen Wrfel mitnehmen,  ich rechne zwar brav und kann auch die meisten Formeln,  aber dann vertue ich mich mit den Potenzen oder verschiebe das Komma und es ist doch wieder falsch



die beste empfehlung fr physik ist derzeit nur Aufgaben bei denen man sich wirklich sicher ist zu machen, rechenaufgaben nur dann zu rechnen wenn die gefahr sich zu verrechnen nicht sehr gro ist, ansonsten rt Medi-Learn C zu kreuzen, htte beim letzten mal 5/15 gebracht womit man eine teilnote 4 in physik bekommen htte. der schnitt lag bei 6 punkten...

----------


## essenstudi

> die beste empfehlung fr physik ist derzeit nur Aufgaben bei denen man sich wirklich sicher ist zu machen, rechenaufgaben nur dann zu rechnen wenn die gefahr sich zu verrechnen nicht sehr gro ist, ansonsten rt Medi-Learn C zu kreuzen, htte beim letzten mal 5/15 gebracht womit man eine teilnote 4 in physik bekommen htte. der schnitt lag bei 6 punkten...


Das ist ein guter Tip. 
Habs jetzt nmlich mehrfach geschafft 0% in Physik zu kreuzen. DAS muss man erstmal schaffen.   :Top:

----------


## Zireael

@essenstudi
Das hab ich aber auch schon geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 
Physik ist in der Tat zum  :kotzen:  
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich das mit was anderem ausgleichen kann, Bio oder so. Versuch schon die Reste meines Wissens ausm Bio-LK zu mobilisieren   :grrrr....:  
1 Woche noch, 1 Woche..

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Das ist ein guter Tip. 
> Habs jetzt nmlich mehrfach geschafft 0% in Physik zu kreuzen. DAS muss man erstmal schaffen.


und ich habs gerade geschafft 45% im Physikum H07 zu kreuzen. das is ja mal sowas von mies. Brauch mir nchste woche wohl gar nicht erst die Mhe machen aufzustehen  :Traurig:   :Wand:

----------


## Healix

Man, in 03/07 haben sie in Ana ja ganz schn angezogen... Ordentlich Zeug dabei was so noch nie drankam. Htte ich nicht gedacht. Und zur Garnierung noch ein paar schicke Fragen zum Gesundheitssystem in Psycho. Klasse!

----------


## mezzomixi

Die Schelte kommt zwar fr's aktuelle Physikum zu spt, aber vielleicht liest hier ja auch schon jemand mit, der im Herbst an der Reihe ist..:
Schaut euch die Prfungen aus den letzten 1-2 Jahren nicht erst direkt vor eurem Physikum an. Die Fragen haben sich teilweise sehr verndert (z.B. Physik - ich glaube nicht, dass aktuell noch Schaltbilder o.. abgefragt werden..)
Wenn man den 'aktuellen' Fragestil kennt, spart man sich u.U. einiges an Arbeit und hat mehr Zeit fr die wichtigen Themen. Ich jedenfalls hab mich tierisch gergert so manches gelernt zu haben, was so seit 2000 nicht mehr gefragt wurde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> und ich habs gerade geschafft 45% im Physikum H07 zu kreuzen. das is ja mal sowas von mies. Brauch mir nchste woche wohl gar nicht erst die Mhe machen aufzustehen



Bange machen gilt nicht!  Vielleicht warst Du unkonzentriert oder hattest einfach einen schlechten Tag.  Eine Garantie gibt es nie aber versuchen und alles geben ist meine bescheidene Strategie.

Oder ist das der letzte Versuch?  In dem Fall wrde ich vielleicht auf nummer sicher gehen,  wie man das anstellt (Atest) wei ich auch nicht...

Es sind ja noch ein paar Tage,  jetzt kennst Du die Schwachstellen und kannst gezielt noch nachlegen  :Top:  

*drck*

Schneeknigin,  die auch nicht wei,  ob sie bestehen wird

----------


## essenstudi

> Bange machen gilt nicht!  Vielleicht warst Du unkonzentriert oder hattest einfach einen schlechten Tag.  Eine Garantie gibt es nie aber versuchen und alles geben ist meine bescheidene Strategie.
> 
> Oder ist das der letzte Versuch?  In dem Fall wrde ich vielleicht auf nummer sicher gehen,  wie man das anstellt (Atest) wei ich auch nicht...
> 
> Es sind ja noch ein paar Tage,  jetzt kennst Du die Schwachstellen und kannst gezielt noch nachlegen  
> 
> *drck*
> 
> Schneeknigin,  die auch nicht wei,  ob sie bestehen wird


Ich schlie mich an. Ab jetzt geht alles ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis, das ist die effektivste Phase. Und ab 54% ca hat man doch meist bestanden, das ist zu schaffen. Knapp wirds fr mich allerdings auch.

----------


## chocolategirl05

Danke Schneeknigin. Ne is der zweite Versuch. Und ja n schlechten Tag hab ich allerdings, aber erst seit ich dieses blde Physikum gekreuzt hab und das ist so anders als die Physika bis 2005.... An dem bin ich im Herbst schon mal gescheitert und irgendwie wird das S***** Physikum ja immer schwerer!! ich hoffe die nehmen irgendwie n paar fragen aus den letzten paar Physika und ich kann mich irgendwie durchschmuggeln.... hingehen werd ich ja doch...   :Keks:

----------


## bettpfanne

Sagt mal Leute. Stichwort mit ein paar 50 % besteht man. Wieso sind denn die Physika im Frhjahr immer so runter gesetzt?

----------


## essenstudi

Sind aber nur wenige Punkte Unterschied. Liegt wohl an der Referenzgruppe, die ist im Herbst vielleicht strker, weil sie sich aus viel mehr Unis rekrutiert. Gibt ja nicht so viele Unis, die jedes Semester den Studiengang starten.

----------


## SarahT.

Zu Hilfe bitte: Physikum 8/2007, Frage 085, Chemie

= 4,5 g/L = 4,5  10-3 mg/g  0,1 dL/L = 450 mg/dL. 

Ich verstehe die Rechnung nicht. Bei mir kommt da 4,5  10-4 mg/g raus.
Danke

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Huch, die Frage muss ich irgendwie bersehen haben  :Blush:

----------


## chocolategirl05

0,025mol/L * 180g/mol = X g/L

X=4,5g/L = 4,5*1000/10 = 450 mg/dL

die 180g sind die molare Masse von Glucose

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ach stimmt, DIE war das! Die wo die Dextro Energy Futterer eindeutig im Vorteil waren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SarahT.

Also obige Rechnung stammt aus dem Kommentar auf der CD. Und ich verstehe das einfach net.

----------


## chocolategirl05

versuch doch mal meine nachzuvollziehen. so wird mmol/l in mg/dl umgerechnet was ja Sinn der Frage ist

----------


## SarahT.

> versuch doch mal meine nachzuvollziehen. so wird mmol/l in mg/dl umgerechnet was ja Sinn der Frage ist


Nicht gesehen, sorry! Und vielen Dank!
Hab den Fehler gefunden: 1 g ist natrlich nicht 10^ (-3) mg, sondern 1000 mg! Fehler auf der CD!!! ;D

Danke

----------


## SarahT.

Ach ja, was ich noch mal fragen wollte... wie aussagekrftig ist das Kreuzen eigentlich? Hab voll Angst, dass so viele neue Sachen gefragt werden, dass ich abschmiere.  :Frown:  
Wenn man gute Prozentzahlen beim ben hat, schafft man das Physikum dann auch?

----------


## goeme

hey sarah, hast du mal n kompleten tag 1 und nen kompletten tag 2 gekreuzt mit fragen die neu fr dich waren?

----------


## bettpfanne

Ich hatt ja soviel Zeit ber und habe das alles berechnet  :Smilie:  ( Trifft nicht fr Menschen zu, die nur Fragen und Antworten auswendig lernen!!! leider) Bei neu gestellten Fragen aus dem selben Fragegebiet, wo jedoch eine Korrelation zu sehen ist wird meiner Berechnung nach die Abweichung im Physikum ca 10 Prozent betragen. Das bedeutet 10 Prozent weniger Punkte. Der Hauptgrund ist nicht das Wissen, sondern die Prfungssituation und natrlich der damit verbundene Stress. Man muss bedenken, dass whrend der Prfung nicht das gewohnte Lernklima vorherrscht. Z.B eigener Schreibtisch, Beleuchtung ( Intensitt in Lux),Geruch von ungewaschenem Geschirr, lieblings Boxershorts... Das hat alles Einfluss. So z.B ist es erwiesen das Menschen die gerne im liegen lernen auch mehr Punkte schreiben, wenn sie die Prfung im liegen absolvieren drfen.Somit sollte man soweit mglich immer in Prfungssituation lernen. Am besten Gefngnis mit einem Gefngniswrter der dauernd durch die Gegend luft  :Smilie:

----------


## goeme

> Am besten Gefngnis mit einem Gefngniswrter der dauernd durch die Gegend luft


3 omis von denen eine schlft, eine in ihr buch vertieft ist und eine die socken strickt tun's auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zireael

Das heit wenn ich jetzt in Physik 0% kreuze, dann hab ich in der Prfung -10%? 
Geil   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bettpfanne

Mathematisch gesehen knntest du gar nicht weniger *wie* null haben. Man msste bei dieser Berechnung durch 0 teilen und das ist leider in der Mathematik nicht erlaubt  :Smilie: 

*"als wie"* ..... so viel Zeit muss sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

@bettpfanne:  Wie kommen den solche Statistiken zustande?

Na,  schlechter als meine Lernbedingungen kann es dort nicht sein,  auer die Omis kommen auf die Idee,  mich im Zehnminutentakt wegen irgenwelchen Hausarbeiten zu unterbrechen,  dann wird das   :hmmm...:

----------


## essenstudi

*kaffee-skram-chips-wein-streichhzer_in_den_thread_stell*

(fr die schlaflosen Physikumslerner)

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> *kaffee-skram-chips-wein-streichhzer_in_den_thread_stell*
> 
> (fr die schlaflosen Physikumslerner)


*mjam* Lecker! 
Wird noch ne lange Nacht heute... Noch jemand so nachtaktiv unterwegs und beim Lernen?   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## bettpfanne

Statisken kommen sehr einfach zu Stande. Man nehme eine Versuchsgruppe, am besten rabdomisiert nach dem Goldstandard  :Smilie: . Die da wren 2 Freunde und ich. Ein Paar Dreitze mathematisch gesehen. Dann noch die Strvariabeln entfernen. Die S..... Tauben auf dem Balkon. Und zum Schluss noch ein paar komische Begriffe die kein Mensch versteht zur Ergebnisauswerteung.   :Top:

----------


## goeme

> Ich hatt ja soviel Zeit ber und habe das alles berechnet  ( Trifft nicht fr Menschen zu, die nur Fragen und Antworten auswendig lernen!!! leider) Bei neu gestellten Fragen aus dem selben Fragegebiet, wo jedoch eine Korrelation zu sehen ist wird meiner Berechnung nach die Abweichung im Physikum ca 10 Prozent betragen. Das bedeutet 10 Prozent weniger Punkte. Der Hauptgrund ist nicht das Wissen, sondern die Prfungssituation und natrlich der damit verbundene Stress. Man muss bedenken, dass whrend der Prfung nicht das gewohnte Lernklima vorherrscht. Z.B eigener Schreibtisch, Beleuchtung ( Intensitt in Lux),Geruch von ungewaschenem Geschirr, lieblings Boxershorts... Das hat alles Einfluss. So z.B ist es erwiesen das Menschen die gerne im liegen lernen auch mehr Punkte schreiben, wenn sie die Prfung im liegen absolvieren drfen.Somit sollte man soweit mglich immer in Prfungssituation lernen. Am besten Gefngnis mit einem Gefngniswrter der dauernd durch die Gegend luft


da werd ich glatt mal den medi-learn statistiker fragen, ob du bei deinen berechnungen nicht doch ne variable vergessen hast...

jemand der morgen und bermorgen ein ungesehenes examen kreuzt, der wird in etwa das ergebnis was er in dem examen gekreuzt hat auch nchste woche erwarten drfen....

----------


## Zireael

Ich dacht eigentlich man wr dann in echt besser.. Also bei mir z.B. ist es so, dass ich oft Leichtsinnsfehler mach, mich nicht richtig in die frage einles oder was kreuze und erst dann merke, dass da ja noch ein "nicht" stand. Hab eigentlich gehofft, dass genau diese Fehler in der Prfung wegfallen weil ich mich da mehr konzentriere   :Nixweiss:

----------


## bettpfanne

> *mjam* Lecker! 
> Wird noch ne lange Nacht heute... Noch jemand so nachtaktiv unterwegs und beim Lernen?


Denke bin noch bis 2 am Start

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Also,  ich nehme den Wein und die Streichhlzer,  danke   ::-dance:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Also,  ich nehme den Wein und die Streichholzer,  danke


Da stand doch gar nichts von Wein? War dasd Wunschdenken? Oder haben meine bermdeten Augen das nur berlesen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## le'pimp

> Ich hatt ja soviel Zeit ber und habe das alles berechnet  ( Trifft nicht fr Menschen zu, die nur Fragen und Antworten auswendig lernen!!! leider) Bei neu gestellten Fragen aus dem selben Fragegebiet, wo jedoch eine Korrelation zu sehen ist wird meiner Berechnung nach die Abweichung im Physikum ca 10 Prozent betragen. Das bedeutet 10 Prozent weniger Punkte. Der Hauptgrund ist nicht das Wissen, sondern die Prfungssituation und natrlich der damit verbundene Stress. Man muss bedenken, dass whrend der Prfung nicht das gewohnte Lernklima vorherrscht. Z.B eigener Schreibtisch, Beleuchtung ( Intensitt in Lux),Geruch von ungewaschenem Geschirr, lieblings Boxershorts... Das hat alles Einfluss. So z.B ist es erwiesen das Menschen die gerne im liegen lernen auch mehr Punkte schreiben, wenn sie die Prfung im liegen absolvieren drfen.Somit sollte man soweit mglich immer in Prfungssituation lernen. Am besten Gefngnis mit einem Gefngniswrter der dauernd durch die Gegend luft


Ich sag nur Yerkes-Dodson... in der Prfungssituation ist man angeregter, hat auch eine gewisse Grundnervositt. Solang die natrlich nicht berschiet, arbeiten man in gewissem Mae in der Prfung besser.

----------


## melo80

Wein hab ich aber auch gelesen...und knnte ich jetzt gut gebrauchen.
bei mir war bis 2uhr standard, fange dementsprechend auch nicht so frh an  :Blush:  
aber so langsam muss ich das mal umstellen.

----------


## bettpfanne

Ohhhhhhhhhhh. Habe gerade entdeckt was ich bei der Statistik falsch gemacht habe. Natrlich ist es plus minus 10 Prozent. Also 10 mehr sind auch drin  :Smilie:

----------


## melo80

Also haben wir alle eine chance in physik 10 prozent zu machen  :Grinnnss!:  
dann nehme ich lieber antwort c, laut medi-learn statistik   :hmmm...:

----------


## bettpfanne

Vorschlag an alle die zuviel Zeit haben. Also das mit dem c kreuzen ist doch bld. Lasst uns Palindrome in der Lsungssequenz suchen. Das hilft bestimmt zum Erfolg   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Na, noch jemand wach?   :Keks:

----------


## sodbrennen

wenn ich die Aufgaben stellen wuerde, dann wurde ich diesmal bestimmt B mehr gewichten als C  :bhh:

----------


## shadow_11

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr schon eure Zulassungen fr die Prfung in einer Woche erhalten?
Wann, wo kriegt man Bescheid an welchem Ort geschrieben wird.

Habe fr NRW noch nichts erhalten   :Nixweiss:  
LG

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ruf mal beim LPA an.  Langsam sollte die Zulassung wirklich da sein  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Hallo,

ich hab meine Zulassung am letztem Samstag bekommen (1.3.) Hier in NRW zumindest ist es so, dass sie laut LPA sptestens 7 Tage vor dem Prfungstermin kommt, und das wird ja langsam eng...

----------


## bettpfanne

Problem. Bitte um Ratschlag. Also ich bin in Anatomie ne Vollhupe. Ich hatte auch in Anatomie nichts besonderes gelernt. Nach dem ersten kreuzen von 2 bzw. 3 alten Physika mache ich durchschnittlich 50 Prozent. Ich verstehe das selbst nicht. Ich punkte ohne auch einen blassen Schimmer zu haben. Wie ist das mglich?

----------


## Zireael

Wie jetzt? Freust du dich, dass du berhaupt 50 hast? Oder sind dir 50 noch zu wenig?
Wenn ersteres zutrifft:
1. Nicht denken, freuen, weiterkreuzen
oder
2. kreuz mal 3/07, danach freust dich nimma   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## le'pimp

Oder 8/2007. Das find ich ziemlich krass.

----------


## bettpfanne

Ok. Die beiden Physika stehen bei mir am donnerstag und Freitag auf dem Plan. Werde berchten  :Smilie:  Viel Erfolg noch Leute bem lernen

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Problem. Bitte um Ratschlag. Also ich bin in Anatomie ne Vollhupe. Ich hatte auch in Anatomie nichts besonderes gelernt. Nach dem ersten kreuzen von 2 bzw. 3 alten Physika mache ich durchschnittlich 50 Prozent. Ich verstehe das selbst nicht. Ich punkte ohne auch einen blassen Schimmer zu haben. Wie ist das mglich?



Da scheint dann doch was hngen geblieben zu sein,  vielleicht aus dem Prp-Kurs...Oder Du gehrst zu den NKs (natrliche Kreuzer)...

Ist doch super  :hmmm...:   Wenn Du die fehlenden Pnktchen ber andere Fcher bekommst,  ist doch alles gut,  oder?

kreuzende Gre,

Sk

----------


## hennessy

> ..... Wie ist das mglich?


Wenn Du mehr Zeit aufs Kreuzen und Lernen verwenden wrdest als auf Fragen, die man mit gesundem Menschenverstand lsen kann, dann klappts auch im Physikum.  :hmmm...:  
Hau rein!

----------


## bettpfanne

Ja klar. Anatomie hatte ich nich gelernt, da ich sowieso alles wieder vergesse. Also hatte ich mich auf alles andere spezialisiert ( mehr oder weniger.) Die Anatomiepunkte sind fr mich reiner Bonus.
Denke auch es hngt daran, dass wen man nicht soviel weiss vielleicht nur Begriffe kennt. So z.B ist irgendwo abgespeichert dass das Wort Medianus was mit Karpaltunnel zu tun hat. das wars. Wenn ich Medianus sehe kreuze ich Karpaltunnel. Probleme gibts nur wenn die Wrter nicht auftauchen  :Smilie:

----------


## Zireael

Dann kreuz halt nur und versuchs auch gar nicht zu lernen. Und die letzten wirklich nicht zu spt kreuzen, lieber die zuerst und danach die alten. 
So ein Erlebnis hatte ich mit den Hormonen in Biochemie, bevor ich angefangen hab zu lernen hatte ich da keinen blassen Dunst von und hatte aber trotzdem auf Anhieb beim Kreuzen 70% oder so. Hab halt immer das genommen was sich irgendwie logisch angehrt hat oder wovon ich dachte es in dem Zusammenhang schon irgendwie mal gehrt zu haben. Was hab ich mich gefreut. Dann hab ich mich hingesetzt, das Kapitel von vorne bis hinten gelernt nur um danach auf lausige 5% mehr oder so zu kommen, weil sie doch immer den gleichen Mist fragen und man den allein durchs Kreuzen lernen kann.

----------


## hennessy

hoffentlich verschtzt Ihr Euch da nicht. Denn in der Klinik ohne fundierte Anatomie-Kenntnisse ist oft mal Aquaplaning vor dem Patientenbett  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alcyon

> Ja klar. Anatomie hatte ich nich gelernt, da ich sowieso alles wieder vergesse. Also hatte ich mich auf alles andere spezialisiert ( mehr oder weniger.) Die Anatomiepunkte sind fr mich reiner Bonus.
> Denke auch es hngt daran, dass wen man nicht soviel weiss vielleicht nur Begriffe kennt. So z.B ist irgendwo abgespeichert dass das Wort Medianus was mit Karpaltunnel zu tun hat. das wars. Wenn ich Medianus sehe kreuze ich Karpaltunnel. Probleme gibts nur wenn die Wrter nicht auftauchen


Nimm's mir nicht bel, aber wieso studierst du eigentlich Medizin? Wie kann es sein, dass man am Ende der Vorklinik nicht wei, was "das Wort Medianus" bedeutet? 
Also, wenn du das echt nicht nur im Spa gesagt hast, muss ich mich schon wundern. 

 ::-oopss:

----------


## shadow_11

Ist das die Regel das man erst knapp 1 Woche vor dem Physikum seine Zulassung erhlt, dachte immer 2-3 Wochen im voraus?

Was soll denn das, spinnen die?      :kotzen:

----------


## bettpfanne

Lieber Alcyon. Das war vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel von mir. Na Klar hat jeder von uns Basic Wissen. Dazu gehrt der Medianus. Eigentlich sollte es nur als extrem Beispiel dienen.  :Smilie:

----------


## smurfonline

> hoffentlich verschtzt Ihr Euch da nicht. Denn in der Klinik ohne fundierte Anatomie-Kenntnisse ist oft mal Aquaplaning vor dem Patientenbett


Ich glaube mit "reinem Kreuzen" ist erstens die "letzte Rettung" gemeint (Anatomie hat man ja schon whrend des Semesters mal gelernt, wo die Leber ist, was sie macht und woher das Blut kommt, das wei man auch so noch, aber es geht hier um Details, die das IMPP fragt... Details, die oft nur zu gerne am wichtigem Wissen vorbeigehen) und zweitens haben die Fragen nach so kleinen Details in den letzten Jahren dermaen zugenommen, dass man fast Physika vor vier Jahren nur noch schwer mit denen vom letzten Jahr vergleich kann.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Nimm's mir nicht bel, aber wieso studierst du eigentlich Medizin? Wie kann es sein, dass man am Ende der Vorklinik nicht wei, was "das Wort Medianus" bedeutet? 
> Also, wenn du das echt nicht nur im Spa gesagt hast, muss ich mich schon wundern.


So'n Quatsch! sicher wei er was Medianus bedeutet. keiner braucht das kurz vorm Physikum hier auch noch fertig gemacht zu werden!

----------


## Alcyon

> Lieber Alcyon. Das war vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel von mir. Na Klar hat jeder von uns Basic Wissen. Dazu gehrt der Medianus. Eigentlich sollte es nur als extrem Beispiel dienen.


Das ist beruhigend!   ::-angel:  

Viel Glck frs Physikum!

----------


## Zireael

> Ich glaube mit "reinem Kreuzen" ist erstens die "letzte Rettung" gemeint (Anatomie hat man ja schon whrend des Semesters mal gelernt, wo die Leber ist, was sie macht und woher das Blut kommt, das wei man auch so noch, aber es geht hier um Details, die das IMPP fragt... Details, die oft nur zu gerne am wichtigem Wissen vorbeigehen) und zweitens haben die Fragen nach so kleinen Details in den letzten Jahren dermaen zugenommen, dass man fast Physika vor vier Jahren nur noch schwer mit denen vom letzten Jahr vergleich kann.


Genau.. Ich wei nicht wie wichtig es ist am Patientenbett zu wissen, dass es Kollagen Typ IV in der Lamina densa gibt, aber ich vermute mal: das ist eher zweitrangig. 
Auerdem wird man wahrscheinlich vieles eh nochmal lernen mssen.. Ich vergess z.B. viele Sachen sehr schnell. Ich hatte in einigen Anatomietestaten ber 80-90%, als ich angefangen hab frs Physikum zu lernen war aber irgendwie alles komplett futsch. Ich wei jetzt wieder viele Sachen nicht, die ich erst vor kurzem gelernt hab. Falls ich denn mal irgendwann in der Klinik bin, werd ichs also eh wieder neu lernen mssen. Deswegen jetzt lieber kreuzen um den Detailkram fr die Prfung zu wissen.

----------


## koshi

Hallo Leute!

Mal an alle Berliner, wir haben ja das "tolle" Problem, das bei uns ab nchste woche nichts mehr geht im Nahverkehr, weil sowohl BVG als auch deutsche Bahn streiken. Also wie kommt ihr zur Prfung? Ich wohn leider am anderen Ende der Stadt, also Fahrrad fllt aus, Fhrerschein hab ich nicht und Taxi drfte wohl sehr schwer zu bekommen sein, wenn ganz Berlin ohne PNV auskommen muss. Bin fr jede Idee dankbar.

Katharina

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Mal an alle Berliner, wir haben ja das "tolle" Problem, das bei uns ab nchste woche nichts mehr geht im Nahverkehr, weil sowohl BVG als auch deutsche Bahn streiken. Also wie kommt ihr zur Prfung? Ich wohn leider am anderen Ende der Stadt, also Fahrrad fllt aus, Fhrerschein hab ich nicht und Taxi drfte wohl sehr schwer zu bekommen sein, wenn ganz Berlin ohne PNV auskommen muss. Bin fr jede Idee dankbar.
> 
> Katharina


ach das wusst ich ja noch gar nich. Ich bin auch vollkommen auf S- und U-Bahn angewiesen. Fahrrad geht auch nicht wegen viiiiiel zu weit. Auto hab ich nicht wre auch suboptimal wegen massivem Stau. Naja muss ich meinen Freund berreden mich mit Motorrad hinzufahren, bld nur dass er am 12. selber Klausur hat....

Aber Koshi... ob die S-Bahn streikt steht ja noch gar nich fest

----------


## Poro

werden eigentlich sowohl am dienstag als auch am mittwoch die ergebnisse der schriftlichen im netz verffentlicht?

----------


## Doctse

> werden eigentlich sowohl am dienstag als auch am mittwoch die ergebnisse der schriftlichen im netz verffentlicht?


Jap. Du findest sie hier, ab Tag 1 gegen spten Nachmittag/frhen Abend gibt es die ersten Ergebnisse. Dann ist hier wieder die Hlle los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## beetle-max

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Mal an alle Berliner, wir haben ja das "tolle" Problem, das bei uns ab nchste woche nichts mehr geht im Nahverkehr, weil sowohl BVG als auch deutsche Bahn streiken. Also wie kommt ihr zur Prfung? Ich wohn leider am anderen Ende der Stadt, also Fahrrad fllt aus, Fhrerschein hab ich nicht und Taxi drfte wohl sehr schwer zu bekommen sein, wenn ganz Berlin ohne PNV auskommen muss. Bin fr jede Idee dankbar.
> 
> Katharina


Hallchen!!!
Mich hat die Nachricht auch vor einigen Stunden aus den Socken gehauen...Ich brauch auch mit der S-Bahn 30Min bis zum Potsd. Platz, gut auf den Bus kann ich verzichten-ist ja dann max. so 20min Fuweg.
Die Busse streiken ja ab morgen auf jeden Fall. S-Bahn, bzw. GDL mchte noch abwarten, da der bestehende Vertrag mit den Lockfhrern wohl verfassungswidrig ist. Wenn es keine Klrung gibt streikt die S-Bahn dann auch ab Montag. Ich hoffe, da die das geregelt bekommen!
Ich kann doch da nicht mein Zelt aufschlagen...  :grrrr....:  
Langsam haben die echt genug gestreikt, ich hab so die Schnauze voll!!!
Plan B hab ich da leider auch noch nicht.

----------


## Meuli

> Dann ist hier wieder die Hlle los


Ogott, was mach ich denn dann???  :Oh nee...:

----------


## bettpfanne

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Internisten, einem Chirurgen, einem Psychiater und einem Pathologen?  

A)  Der Internist hat Ahnung, kann aber nichts.                                     

B)Der Chirurg hat keine Ahnung, kann aber alles.                                   

C)Der Psychiater hat keine Ahnung und kann nichts, hat aber fr alles     Verstndnis.  

D)Der Pathologe wei alles, kann alles, kommt aber immer zu spt.

----------


## Lava

> Langsam haben die echt genug gestreikt, ich hab so die Schnauze voll!!!
> Plan B hab ich da leider auch noch nicht.


Fahrgemeinschaft? Taxi und die Rechnung ans LPA schicken?  :bhh:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Funktioniert Examen-Online gerade bei euch? Verdammte Seite....

----------


## melo80

ja funktioniert bei mir

----------


## bettpfanne

Hier in Hessen auch alles ok

----------


## mezzomixi

> Fahrgemeinschaft? Taxi und die Rechnung ans LPA schicken?


Darauf wrd ich mich bei nem totalen Streik aber auch nicht verlassen. Gibt sicherlich Stau.

----------


## Hessejung

Die Kreuzerei macht mich wahnsinnig! Seid ihr eigentlich schon durch?

----------


## Zireael

Kreuzchen, Hkchen, Kreuzchen, Hkchen, durchhalten, einfach nur durchhalten *ommmmm*
Noch jemand wach?

----------


## essenstudi

> Die Kreuzerei macht mich wahnsinnig! Seid ihr eigentlich schon durch?


Nein, und ich hab auch den Plan aufgegeben, alles zu schaffen. 
Ich hatte themenweise angefangen (bis 98) und jeweils nicht alle geschafft. 
Kreuze jetzt fachweise (bis 02) und werde so gerade durchkommen. Die gesammelten falschen Fragen (ber 2000) der gesammelten Kreuzerei schaffe ich dann nicht mehr.
Ich schau auch jetzt lieber das ein oder andere nochmal nach, sozusagen Qualitt statt Quantitt. *g*

----------


## bettpfanne

Sitzen vier rtze beim Stammtisch. Steht der Augenarzt auf und sagt: "Ich gehe jetzt. Man sieht sich". Sagt der HNO-Arzt:" Ich komm mit. Wir hren von einander". Sagt der Urologe: "Ich glaub, ich verpi mich auch". Sagt der Frauenarzt: "Grt eure Frauen. Ich schau mal wieder rein".

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> So'n Quatsch! sicher wei er was Medianus bedeutet. keiner braucht das kurz vorm Physikum hier auch noch fertig gemacht zu werden!



wir hatten einen im 7. semester, den hat der prof gefragt:
"woher kommt hepatitis B?"

student: "vom alkohol"   :Oh nee...:   :Top: 

also keine sorgen, wenn mal irgendwas in der vorklinik an einem vorbeigeht.
Ich hab auch nie die niere mit den ganzen dmlichen gradienten gelernt, mal gucken vll. zum 2 stex. ...   ::-oopss:  

man muss ja nicht bei allen themen immer in media(nu)s res sein.   :hmmm...:

----------


## Motivation?

lohnt es sich, noch zur schriftlichen zu gehen, wenn die mndliche komplett vergeigt ist?

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Na aber sicher doch! Jeden Teil, den Du jetzt bestehst, musst Du beim nchsten Mal nicht mehr machen! Also wenn Du noch alle Versuche hast, wrd ichs auf alle Flle versuchen!
Was ist denn bei der Mndlichen passiert, oder war die Frage rein hypothetisch?

----------


## DrSkywalker

> lohnt es sich, noch zur schriftlichen zu gehen, wenn die mndliche komplett vergeigt ist?


Klar, es lohnt sich. Wenn nicht fr dich dann fr uns andere  :hmmm...:  

Spa bei Seite: Warum solltest du nicht hingehen? Du hast ne Chance, also versuch dein Bestes! Und im schlimmsten Fall weisst du dann im Sommer schon mal wie das alles so abluft, kosten tut es dich nichts auer 2 mal 4 Stunden!

Gre

----------


## chocolategirl05

hmm kommt drauf an ob es noch ne Mglichkeit fr dich gibt weiterzumachen. du hattest ja geschrieben du bewirbst dich in Aachen.... wei zwar nich wie du das meinst (sind die mndlichen Versuche von der Uni abhngig?) aber wenn du irgendwo nochmal nen mndlichen Versuch gewhrleistet bekommst dann hast du vllt bessere Chancen den zu bekommen wenn du das schriftlichen bestanden hast. Bzw. wenn du es an deiner Uni bers Dekanat oder so durchbekommst doch bestanden zu haben geht das vllt besser wenn du das schriftliche bestanden hast. Wenn du hier in Deutschland aber sowieso keine Chance mehr auf ein bestandenes Physikum hast kannst du dir den Stress auch ersparen, andererseits hast du dann auch nichts mehr zu verlieren und kannst auch einfach hingehen. Die Frage ist aber.... wieviel Kraft und Motivation du berhaupt noch hast frs schriftliche... wenn du nich hingehen magst und den Versuch nich verlieren willst weil das mit der mndlichen vllt doch noch klappt, dann solltest du dich vllt krank schreiben lassen.

----------


## Smartinchen

Kann mir mal einer eben besttigen, dass am ersten Tag Chemie/Physik/Biochemie/Physio geprft werden, am zweiten der Rest? Ist doch immer so, oder? 

Sorry fr die Frage, finde die Antwort gerade nirgendwo...

----------


## chocolategirl05

ist so. Hier: http://www.impp.de/pdf/PraktischeHinweiseMed.pdf seite 14

----------


## beetle-max

Ja, deine angegebene Reihenfolge ist richtig  :Top:

----------


## bettpfanne

Ihr seid alle so ruhig heute. Was soll das heissen? Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?

----------


## essenstudi

> Ihr seid alle so ruhig heute. Was soll das heissen? Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?


Scheinbar. Hoffentlich ist dieser tz bald vorbei. Psychoterror, das.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Es nervt wirklich brutal So was habe ich noch nie mitgemacht, vor der Mndlichen war zwar die Panik grer, aber das blde rumgekreutze geht echt nicht mehr lange klar.... am liebsten wrde ich heute schon schreiben, jetzt sofort meinetwegen!

----------


## DrSkywalker

Hier brigens meine neue Lieblingsfrage:


 Das Burkitt-Lymphom ist ein Tumor von Zellen des Immunsystems, bei dem es zur Translokation des Oncogens c-myc auf Chromosom 8 in die Nhe des Ig-Locus auf Chromosom 14 gekommen ist.

Die schematische Darstellung zeigt im oberen Teil einen normalen Zellkern nach Fluoreszenz-in-situ-Hybridisierung (FISH) mit einer Sonde fr das c-myc-Gen (blau) auf Chromosom 8 und fr den Ig-Locus auf Chromosom 14 (rot).

----------


## bettpfanne

Lass mich raten. Antwort C    :Smilie:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Haha! Wirklich beeindruckend,v.a. weil ich die Frage garnicht geposted habe. Aber ist in der Tat C! Gratulation!   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## bettpfanne

Die Kreuzgtter mgen mir auch beim Pysikum beistehen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## essenstudi

Die fanden eine Mitstreiterin und ich am lustigsten (abgesehen von den Pups-Fragen):

Welcher der folgenden Befunde ist bei der Untersuchung eines gesunden, jungen Mannes, der mit geschlossenen Augen, aber hellwach und konzentriert Musik hrt, typischerweise zu erwarten?

 (C)
 Synchronisation der EEG-Wellen ber der Grohirnrinde mit der dominierenden Frequenz der gehrten Musik.

 :dumdiddeldum...:   :Top:  

(Man stelle sich den Prfer vor, der ein EEG prsentiert und fragt: Na? Beethoven oder Tokio Hotel?)

----------


## bettpfanne

Ein Physikstudent, ein Mathematikstudent und ein Medizinstudent bekommen von ihren Professoren jeweils ein Telefonbuch vorgelegt.

Der Physikstudent: "Ich kann aus diesen Meergebnissen nicht auf den Versuch schlieen und damit ist das Ergebnis zu ungenau und wertlos!"

Der Mathematikstudent: "Diese Nummern lassen sich nicht als mathematische Reihe zusammenfassen, damit sind sie per Definition Definitionen. Und ohne Zusammenhang sind diese Definitionen wertlos."

Der Medizinstudent schaut den Professor nur mde an und fragt: "Bis wann soll ich die knnen?"

----------


## Smartinchen

Danke, @ Chocolategirl und Beetle-max! 


Wir knnten mal so eine Anti-Auszeichnung wie die "goldene Himbeere" bei den Oscars ins Leben rufen, fr die sinnloseste Physikumsfrage.
Wir nominieren jedes Jahr 10 besonders dmliche Fragen und der Prof, der die beschissenste Frage eingereicht hat, bekommt eine spezifische   :Grinnnss!:  Trophe, z.B. eine detailgetreue Nachbildung des Burkitt-Lymphoms (natrlich inclusive c-myc-Oncogen auf Chromosom 8!).

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Hier brigens meine neue Lieblingsfrage:
> 
> 
>  Das Burkitt-Lymphom ist ein Tumor von Zellen des Immunsystems, bei dem es zur Translokation des Oncogens c-myc auf Chromosom 8 in die Nhe des Ig-Locus auf Chromosom 14 gekommen ist.
> 
> Die schematische Darstellung zeigt im oberen Teil einen normalen Zellkern nach Fluoreszenz-in-situ-Hybridisierung (FISH) mit einer Sonde fr das c-myc-Gen (blau) auf Chromosom 8 und fr den Ig-Locus auf Chromosom 14 (rot).



Hey,  aus welchem Physikum ist das nochmal?  Danke,  ich finde es gerade nicht...



Bei mir ist heute der Tiefpunkt ereicht,  ich kreuze mehr als lustlos im Schneckentempo,  wobei,  sollte es dann nicht "weniger als lustlos" heien?  egal,  jedenfalls schleppe ich mich von Frage zu Frage durch die,  die ich immer mal falsch mache und kann die Kommentare nicht mehr sehen....
Vielleicht mache ich auch erst morgen weiter,  ich mag nicht mehr  :Hh?:  

Wisst Ihr etwas neues vom Streik?  Rad ginge,  ich habe aber momentan keines und wenn ich mir eins leihen wrde (wsste auch gerade nicht von wem),  sehe ich mich schon mit gerissener Kette auf der Klappe liegen,  so was passiert mir immer.  Mum wrde mir das Auto berlassen,  aber parken kann man da nicht wirklich und wenn alle das Auto nehmen  ::-oopss:  

Erfolgreiches lernen,  liebe Mitstreiter

Schneeknigin

----------


## bettpfanne

Mir geht es da nicht anders. Absolut keinen bock mehr. ich muss aufpassen, dass ich meine aggressionen nicht am laptop rauslasse , sonst bin ich verloren

----------


## Zireael

Ich reih mich ein   :Keks:  
Keinen Bock, absolute Verzweiflung und Hoffnungslosigkeit, ich kriech echt aufm Zahnfleisch. Wrd auch am liebsten sofort schreiben, hauptsache ich habs weg. Und danach frei, frei, frei. Wollt n paar Fragen wiederholen die ich in den Sammelkorb getan hab, hab aber die Hlfte weitergeklickt weil da Formeln waren   :kotzen:  Wie ich das hasse. Was soll man in 90 Sekunden auch groartig rechnen knnen.

Achja: Noch ein paar Witze bitte   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Afri

Bei mir geht auch nichts mehr. Lernen kann ich schon seit Tagen nicht mehr (es geht einfach nichts mehr rein, dafr aber stndig was raus...). Kreuzen (ich kann dieses Wort nicht mehr hren) grenzt auch an eine Katasptrophe. Besonders Anatomie   :Keks:

----------


## bettpfanne

Arzt zu Patient: "Warum rennen Sie aus dem OP-Saal hinaus?"

Patient: "Die Schwester hat gesagt: Regen Sie sich nicht so auf, das ist nur eine einfache Blinddarmoperation. Sie werden es schon schaffen!"

Arzt: "Und was ist daran schlimm?"

Patient: "Sie hat es nicht zu mir gesagt, sondern zu dem Chirurgen ..."

----------


## Zireael

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R73v7bW_13k

----------


## bettpfanne

"Jetzt sag ichs Ihnen zum letzten Mal", brllt der Arzt die Krankeschwester an, "wenn sie einen Totenschein ausfllen, dann

schreiben sie unter Todesursache den Namen der Krankheit und nicht den des behandelnden Arztes!"

----------


## Abigail2k5

Mediscript-CD-Kommentar:
"Herzlich Willkommen in der Pharmakologie!"
 :Aufgepasst!:  
Wie? Was? Bin ich schon in der Klinik und das obwohl ich die Frage falsch beantwortet habe?   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## bettpfanne

Wenn ich fr jeden click den ich in der letzten zeit gemacht habe, auch nur einen cent bekommen wrde wre ich millionr

----------


## bettpfanne

Es ist zwei vor 5. Um 5 Uhr schliet der Arzt seine Praxis. Da kommt ein Mann mit einem Messer im Bauch und sagt: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor helfen Sie mir!"

Der Doktor darauf: "Es tut mir leid, ich hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr, ich hab jetzt Feierabend!"

Der Mann darauf: "Herr Doktor! Herr Doktor, so helfen Sie mir doch."

Der Arzt berlegt eine Weile, packt dann das Messer, zieht es heraus, sticht es ihm ins Auge und sagt: "Gehen Sie zum Augenarzt, der hat bis um halb 6 auf."

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Mediscript-CD-Kommentar:
> "Herzlich Willkommen in der Pharmakologie!"
>  
> Wie? Was? Bin ich schon in der Klinik und das obwohl ich die Frage falsch beantwortet habe?


Stellt euch darauf ein, dass hier und da mal eine Pharma- oder Mibi-Frage drankommen knnte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatten wir letzten Sommer bzw. Herbst auch mindestens zwei eindeutig klinische Fragen (die aber auch mit Physikumswissen zu beantworten waren).

----------


## mezzomixi

> Mediscript-CD-Kommentar:
> "Herzlich Willkommen in der Pharmakologie!"
>  
> Wie? Was? Bin ich schon in der Klinik und das obwohl ich die Frage falsch beantwortet habe?


 :Grinnnss!:  Daran erinnere ich mich.

----------


## melo80

kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist herbst 2007 tag eins gleixhzeitig eine matheprfung? waren doch echt viele aufgaben mit zahlen oder?
tag 2 anatomie knnte ich echt auch schreien, obwohl einige genau altfragen drin vorkommen, sind dafr die anderen sehr berspitzt. kollagen 7, hallo, das habe ich nur im benninghoff kleingedruckten gefunden, das es irgendwelche ankerfilamente oder son quatsch...
ich schliesse mich an leute, lasst uns kollektiv

----------


## melo80

:kotzen:  wollte ich sagen   :Blush:

----------


## bettpfanne

Festliches Konzert. Whrend die Musik spielt, springt in der letzten Reihe jemand auf und ruft: "Ist ein Arzt hier im Saal?" Der Dirigent erstarrt, das Orchester kommt fast aus dem Takt.

"Ist ein Arzt im Saal?" wiederholt der Mann aus der letzten Reihe. Niemand meldet sich. "Ist hier denn wirklich kein Arzt im Saal?" fragt der Strer noch mal. Dirigent und Orchester sind nun vollends irritiert.

Schlielich steht ein Herr in der ersten Reihe auf, dreht sich um und ruft sichtlich verrgert: "Ich bin Arzt, was ist denn?"

Da sagt der Mann aus der letzten Reihe: "Ist das nicht ein herrliches Konzert, Herr Kollege?"

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen,

Auch wenn das total versponnen ist,  mache ich heute lernfreien Vormittag;  mir raucht der Kopf und das bringt auch nichts.

Also bis nacher,

SK

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sehr gut!!!!  :Top: 

Dann sei aber auch so gut und geniee ihn vollkommen ohne einen Fitzel schlechtes Gewissen!  :hmmm...: 

Sowas muss auch mal sein, auch kurz vorher

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Leute, die so wie ich ihre mndliche Prfung NACH der Schriftlichen haben? 
Bei uns sind heute die ersten Ladungen rausgegangen und auch wenn ich noch keine habe, dieses Zittern und die Ungewissheit sind grausam, als wenn man vor der Schriftlichen nicht schon nervs genug wre!    :Aufgepasst!:  
Immerhin werden die ersten am 14.3. geprft...   :peng:

----------


## essenstudi

Bei uns wird auch ab dem 14. geprft und ich wei was du meinst. Hoffe auch immer, dass der Postbote vorbeigeht. Zumal bei uns tausend Gerchte gehen, wieviele Tage vorher die Ladungen verschickt werden.   :was ist das...?:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Bei uns wird auch ab dem 14. geprft und ich wei was du meinst. Hoffe auch immer, dass der Postbote vorbeigeht. Zumal bei uns tausend Gerchte gehen, wieviele Tage vorher die Ladungen verschickt werden.


Naja, laut LPA NRW doch sptestens 5 Tage vorher... Nur wann es frhestens kommt, das ist so eine diffuse Angelegenheit   :Nixweiss:  Wieso knnen die eigentlich nicht einfach alle Ladungen an einem Tag x verschicken, und dann wei man Bescheid?  :Hh?:  
Ich knnte mit dem Stress besser umgehen, wenn ich wsste, wie lang das noch dauert und auf was bzw. welche Prfer ich mich wann einstellen muss!

----------


## bettpfanne

In FFM habe ich am 31.Mrz erst mndlich

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> In FFM habe ich am 31.Mrz erst mndlich


Verschicken die die Ladungen bei euch schon so frh, oder meintest Du AB 31.3.?

----------


## essenstudi

Mit fnf Tagen vorher knnte ich ja noch leben, aber letztes Jahr war es bei uns wohl so, dass Leute am Montag (einen Tag vor der Schriftlichen) Bescheid bekommen haben fr Freitag. DAS wr mir zu knapp. Ich htte gerne wenigstens noch das Wochenende dazwischen zum Mikroskopieren und Praktikumsskripte lesen. 
Und wenn ich am Freitag dran wre, dann wsste ich das gerne jetzt schon.
Naja, muss man eben nehmen, wie es kommt. Aber einen Nachteil haben die Leute schon, bei denen es so ist wie o.g.

----------


## Afri

Also in Niedersachsen wurden alle Einladungen am 22.2. verschickt und dann gleich fr die Schriftliche und Mndliche zusammen.
Die Mndlichen fangen am 17.3. an.
Der Typ bei der Post hat sich dann drber aufgeregt, dass diese Einladungen immer an einem Samtag ankommen wrden, wo doch die Studenten meistens nicht da wren   :Grinnnss!:   und dann bei ihm Schlange stehen wrden (wg. Einschreiben).

----------


## bettpfanne

Bei uns wurden die ladungen auch am 22.02 los geschickt

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Dann luft das also nur in NRW alles so knapp... Menno!   :grrrr....:   :Wand:

----------


## bettpfanne

Fragt die alte, sehr reiche Dame den Schnheitschirurgen:
"Knnten Sie bei mir auch einige Eingriffe vornehmen?"
Der Arzt betrachtet sie einige Zeit und meint dann:
"Leider nein, Enthauptungen sind in unserem Lande verboten."

----------


## Zireael

Das ist ja wirklich sehr knapp bei euch...hat man da berhaupt irgendwie Zeit sich auf den Prfer vorzubereiten? Bei uns werden die laut LPA 12 Tage davor zur Post gegeben, hab meinen 10 oder 9 Tage vorher gekriegt und hab schon geschwitzt. Protokolle durcharbeiten, lernen, in weniger Zeit htte ich das gar nicht geschafft.

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Das ist ja wirklich sehr knapp bei euch...hat man da berhaupt irgendwie Zeit sich auf den Prfer vorzubereiten? Bei uns werden die laut LPA 12 Tage davor zur Post gegeben, hab meinen 10 oder 9 Tage vorher gekriegt und hab schon geschwitzt. Protokolle durcharbeiten, lernen, in weniger Zeit htte ich das gar nicht geschafft.


Nein, hat man nicht. Und genau da ist das Problem! *schwitz*

Zitat aus den FAQ unseres LPA: _"ber den Termin fr den mndlich-praktischen Teil des Ersten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prfung werden Sie gesondert informiert, und zwar durch die Auenstellen des Landesprfungsamtes.

Die Ladung (mit Angabe der Fcherkombination) wird frhestens 14 Tage, sptestens fnf Kalendertage vor dem Prfungstermin zugestellt (durch Einschreiben oder Zustellungsurkunde)."_

----------


## smurfonline

In Wrzburg gehen die Ladungen zur mndl.prakt. fr jeden genau 7 Tage vorher raus.
So hat jeder genau die gleiche Zeit, sich nochmal gesondert vorzubereiten... 
SIEBEN....SIEBEN....hatte diese Zahl nicht einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund   ::-oopss:

----------


## Smartinchen

5 Tage vorher, wenn man Pech hat??? Oh Gott, das wusste ich auch gar nicht... Dachte, die werden so 10 Tage vorher verschickt und das sei berall so...  :was ist das...?:  

Finde das auch Mist, es ist doch kein Problem, es frher zu verschicken, die Unis teilen Prfungszeitraum und Prfer dem LPA doch lange im Voraus mit. Wenn ich Montag die Ladung fr die Mndliche am Freitag bekomme, hab ich ein Problem, denn Dienstag und Mittwoch hab ich bestimmt Wichtigeres zu tun als mich um Vortreffen und Altprotokolle zu kmmern...


Naja, ich bin jedenfalls um jeden weiteren Tag froh, an dem der Postbote NICHT klingelt   :Woow:

----------


## Zireael

Na dann drck ich euch mal die Daumen, dass ihr einen spten Termin kriegt.
Mein Postbote hat gar nicht geklingelt...kam gar nicht per Einschreiben, lag so im Briefkasten. Ist natrlich auch super, hab mich schon in Sicherheit gewiegt weil Samstag nachmittag war und dann hab ichs entdeckt   ::-oopss:

----------


## bettpfanne

Ein mit zehn Leuten besetzter Bus hlt an einer Haltestelle und elf Leute steigen aus. Drei Wissenschaftler kommentieren dieses Geschehen:

Der Biologe: "Die mssen sich unterwegs vermehrt haben."

Der Physiker: "Was solls, zehn Prozent Messtoleranz mssen drin sein."

Der Mathematiker: "Wenn jetzt einer einsteigt ist der Bus leer."

----------


## Abigail2k5

Also da ist das bei uns in Sachsen/Leipzig ja richtig super geregelt.
Die von der Uni haben die Liste, wann man Prfung hat (nicht die Prfer) am 21.3. ausgehangen und die offiziellen Ladungen werden 14 Tage bevor man Prfung hat vom LPA weggeschickt.
Ich hab am 2.4., und damit zum Glck noch fast drei Wochen Zeit nach der Schriftlichen.    :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Also da ist das bei uns in Sachsen/Leipzig ja richtig super geregelt.
> Die von der Uni haben die Liste, wann man Prfung hat (nicht die Prfer) am 21.3. ausgehangen und die offiziellen Ladungen werden 14 Tage bevor man Prfung hat vom LPA weggeschickt.
> Ich hab am 2.4., und damit zum Glck noch fast drei Wochen Zeit nach der Schriftlichen.


Und danach grandiose 2 Wochen frei. Auch gut nach DIESEM semster!

----------


## Abigail2k5

N, 4 Tage frei, bei uns geht es am 7.4. wieder los.   :Keks:

----------


## Smartinchen

Mir ist laterne, wie lange ich danach noch Ferien habe, werde das halbe 5. Semester (sollte ich reinkommen...  :Grinnnss!: ) sowieso erstmal nur abhngen.   :Party:

----------


## Abigail2k5

Naja, wir haben nach 5 Wochen schon wieder Pharmakologieprfung. Aber mir ist das auch egal, hauptsache in die Klinik kommen!   ::-stud:

----------


## Afri

Hier noch ein Lied zum Thema: Schilddrsenunterfunktion

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9-1I4CC-4Cw

----------


## Zireael

Ich seh die Fragen vor lauter Kreuzchen nicht mehr   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Zum Glck ist nchste Woche um die Zeit alles vorbei.
Was macht ihr eigentlich mit Psycho? Ich mein 03/07 waren ja so viele blde Fragen zum Gesundheitswesen, lest ihr das Kapitel vorsichtshalber nochmal nach? Oder reicht mal wieder kreuzen und Kommentare genau angucken?

----------


## melo80

Kommentare reichen! Und noch mehr kreuzen  :Grinnnss!:   :peng:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Mchte mir jemand Daumen drcken oder mich besser schon direkt jetzt erschieen? Ich habe den Horrortermin aller Horrortermine erwischt fr die Mndliche, frher ging nicht mehr.... 
14.3. um 9:00. 
Hey, ich hab immerhin einen ganzen Tag zwischen der Schriftlichen und der Mndlichen, ist das nicht der Wahnsinn?!   :peng:   ::-oopss:   :peng:

----------


## Alcyon

> Mchte mir jemand Daumen drcken oder mich besser schon direkt jetzt erschieen? Ich habe den Horrortermin aller Horrortermine erwischt fr die Mndliche, frher ging nicht mehr.... 
> 14.3. um 9:00. 
> Hey, ich hab immerhin einen ganzen Tag zwischen der Schriftlichen und der Mndlichen, ist das nicht der Wahnsinn?!


Zunchst mal: Irgendjemand muss nun mal anfangen, dass es gerade dich getroffen hat, ist natrlich doof. Du kannst es aber nicht ndern, also versuch, das Beste aus der Situation zu machen: Du hast alles nchste Woche hinter dir und kannst abschalten - jemand, der erst im April geprft wird hingegen, schleppt das Thema Physikum in Gedanken noch einige Wochen mit sich rum. ;)
Ich glaube auch, dass die Prfer wissen, dass du nicht viel Zeit hattest, dich auf die mndliche Prfung vorzubereiten.

Das Wichtigste aber ist: Konzentrier all deine Gedanken auf das Schriftliche, das ist erst mal das Wichtigste!

Viel Erfolg, du schaffst das schon!

----------


## Zireael

Genau.. Schau, dass du jetzt das Schriftliche schaffst, lass es nicht schleifen um panisch was frs Mndliche zu machen. Nur fr den Fall des Falles (der natrlich nie eintreten wird, weil wir alle die Daumen drcken und du eh alles kannst und bestimmt auch nette Prfer hast die am ersten Tag auch bessere Laune haben werden als nach zig Prfungen), dass es mit der Mndlichen nicht klappt ist es besser du musst eine Prfung nachmachen als 2
Am Nachmittag nach der Prfung Protokolle machen, am nchsten Tag vertiefen falls du irgendwo wirklich fiese Lcken hast. (Hast du aber bestimmt nicht)
Und siehs mal so: Du wirst so beschftigt sein, dass dir weniger Zeit bleibt um nervs zu sein. Ich war nach den 10 Tagen echt ein Wrack, bin daheim gehockt und hab nur an die Prfung gedacht. Bei dir gehts jetzt halt schnell, dafr schmerzlos. Viel Erfolg!   :Top:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Danke fr die aufbauenden Worte! 
Werde jetzt einfach versuchen, bis nchste Woche Freitag nochmal alles rauszuholen, was irgendwie mglich ist. 
Ich WILL unbedingt JETZT in die Klinik, und weder irgendein Prfer, noch der allererste Prfungstermin, noch irgendwelche MC-Fragen werden mich aufhalten, jawohl!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## essenstudi

Du schaffst das Cassiopeia! Und ich bin sicher (und hab es auch so gehrt), dass die Prfer da *irgendwie* Rcksicht nehmen - auch wenn sie das Gegenteil sagen. Wer wei, vielleicht ist es sogar am Ende ein Vorteil, wird schon passen.

----------


## bettpfanne

Was machen Kannibalen aus Medizinern?

Hot Docs!

----------


## bettpfanne

Internist, Chirurg + Zahnarzt 

In der Mitte eines Fuballfeldes liegt ein Sack mit 25.000 .

An den vier Ecken stehen: Ein guter Internist, ein schlechter Internist, ein Chirurg und ein Zahnarzt. Sie warten auf das Signal, um zur Mitte zu laufen und sich den Sack zu schnappen. Wer von den 4 rzten schafft es?

Ganz einfach, natrlich der schlechte Internist!

Warum?
1. Es gibt keine guten Internisten.
2. Der Chirurg hat die Aufgabe nicht verstanden.
3. Kein Zahnarzt rennt wegen lcherlichen 25.000 .

----------


## bettpfanne

Morgen Jungs und Mdels. Denke sind alle fleissig am kreuzen. Zum Kotzen. Wre fr ne Abstimmung , ob ich auch einen Witz raus hauen darf der unter die Grtellinie geht.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

also,  ich bin dafr  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## essenstudi

> Morgen Jungs und Mdels. Denke sind alle fleissig am kreuzen. Zum Kotzen. Wre fr ne Abstimmung , ob ich auch einen Witz raus hauen darf der unter die Grtellinie geht.


Mach ma. Jetzt ist eh alles egal.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bettpfanne

Ein junger Medizinstudent macht mit dem betreuenden Arzt einen ersten Rundgang durchs Krankenhaus. Sie kommen an einem offenen Zimmer vorbei, in dem ein Mann auf dem Bett liegt, der wie wild masturbiert.

Der Student fragt: "Was ist denn mit dem los?" Worauf ihm der Arzt antwortet: "Tja, seine Hoden produzieren zu viele Spermien - deshalb muss er dauernd onanieren, damit sie nicht platzen!" "Wow!!" denkt der Student.

Kurze Zeit spter sieht er in einem anderen Zimmer, wie eine hbsche Krankenschwester bei einem Patienten auf dem Bett sitzt und ihm einen blst. "Und was hat der da?" fragt der Student neugierig. "Gleiches Problem, aber privat versichert."

----------


## essenstudi

::-bee:  Und ich dachte immer, die werden phagozytiert und abgebaut.   ::-angel:

----------


## bettpfanne

"Das war knapp!" sagte der Chirurg nach der Operation zur Schwester. "Was meinen Sie damit?" fragte sie verwundert. "Einen Zentimeter weiter und ich wre aus meinem Fachgebiet rausgewesen!"

----------


## bettpfanne

Der Patient klagt ber Potenzstrungen. "Ach", meint der Arzt, "machen Sie sich mal keine Sorgen, wir haben da ein schnell wirkendes neues Phosphorprparat." "Sie haben mich miverstanden", sagt der Patient, "er soll stehen, Herr Doktor, nicht leuchten..."

----------


## bettpfanne

Eine dicke Frau beim Frauenarzt. Der sucht schon 15 Minuten an
ihr rum und fragt sie: Knnten Sie bitte mal einen Furz lassen. Die Frau
fragt: Wieso, dient das der Untersuchung? Frauenarzt: Nein, der
Orientierung!

----------


## bettpfanne

Der junge Akademiker hat seinen
ersten Arbeitstag im Buero. Der Chef spricht ihn an: Nehmen Sie den Besen
und kehren Sie bitte das Zimmer. Der Akademiker ist empoert: Aber ich
komme doch von der Universitaet! Oh, Entschuldigung, ich zeige Ihnen
gleich, wie das geht.

----------


## Zireael

:Grinnnss!:  
Danke, macht die Lernerei um einiges ertrglicher!   :Top:

----------


## bettpfanne

Professor sitzt in der Mensa und isst. Ein Student
setzt sich ungefragt ihm gegenueber. Etwas veraergert meint der Professor:
Also, seit wann essen denn Adler und Schwein an einem Tisch?!! Der Student:
Ok, dann flieg ich halt weiter

----------


## bettpfanne

Der Professor prueft die Assistenten ueber die
Fortpflanzungsorgane. Was ist das maennliche Fortpflanzugsorgan, Fr.
Mueller? Muellerin schweigt und schweigt. Meine Guete, schreit der
Professor,das wissen Sie nicht? wo ich Ihnen doch jeden Tag dieses Organ
eingehaemmert habe?

----------


## bettpfanne

Was ist besser - Alzheimer oder Parkinson?

Alzheimer! Lieber vergess ich mein Bier zu bezahlen, als das ich es vor lauter zittern verschte.

----------


## bettpfanne

Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeeeeeeeeeeeeee: Wer kennt sich mit dem Examen online programm aus? Problem lautet: Wir wollen an 2 Laptops ein physikum kreuzen. Haben auch 2 verschiedene Zugnge. Aber die Fragenreihenfolge ist nie die gleiche. Wie stellt man das ein?

Danke

----------


## essenstudi

Das geht glaube ich nicht. Ist randomisiert *g*.
Wenn du themenweise kreuzt, kannst du einstellen, dass es nach Jahrgngen geht, aber physikumsweise wird es wohl zufllig eingestellt. 
Die Funktionen sind da recht begrenzt, wobei ich glaube, die Mediscript CD kann das auch nicht.

----------


## bettpfanne

Bei Mediscript ist es kein problem. Man kann da die reihenfolge einstellen bzw. da ist es immer die gleiche. Da haben wir es auch die ganze zeit so gemacht. Nur 2007 fehlt uns der Herbst auf der Mediscript.

----------


## essenstudi

Nehmt einfach immer C, dann geht es wieder auf.   :Top:

----------


## Fossa pterygo-was?

Hi Leidensgenossen,

hier ein paar Infos aus Thringen  :hmmm...: 

Wir haben unsere hei ersehnten Einladungen am 28.2. bekommen, die mndlichen beginnen bei uns erst am 25.3. also noch genug (meiner Meinung nach zu viel Zeit...)

Schn ist, dass es in Thringen ja nur eine Medizinische Fakultt gibt, die steht, wie allgemein bekannt in Jena. Unser LPA ist in Weimar, da wo auch schon Goethe & Schiller (bla bla...) 
Nicht nur, dass wir zur Anmeldungszeit auf die Deutsche Bahn angewiesen sind... denn die 30 km fahr ich mit dem Fahrrad nicht ganz so flink... nein,  wer bei uns im Frhjahr Examen (inkl. Hammerexamen) schreibt, darf auch nach Weimar fahren.
Da ja bekanntlich die GDL ab nchste Woche wieder streikt, heit es jetzt wohl am Montag mittag los laufen, das wir bis Dienstag frh in Weimar sind 

 ::-dance:  

Mein Cortisol - Spiegel erreicht ungekannte Hhen und mal ganz ehrlich, wer braucht eigentlich Schlaf  :peng:  

Ehrlich gesagt trifft "Anforderungs-Kontroll-Studie" gerade am besten

Gre aus der Mitte der Republik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*Mrz 2007:* 
Mittwochs, 2. Prfungstag (schriftlich) - 19.00h: Ihre Punktzahl reicht nicht aus.... bitte kommen sie im Herbst wieder.... *ktzel*
Freitags, 9.00h: *bibber*
Freitags, 12.00h: Herzlichen Glckwunsch, sie haben einen Fu in der Klinik!!!

Ihr seht, es ist mglich, im Schriftlichen durchzufallen und dennoch knappe 2 Tage spter mndlich zu bestehen.

Nur Mut, ihr packt das! Ihr drft nur nicht zu frh aufgeben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Hi Leidensgenossen,
> (...)
> 
> Mein Cortisol - Spiegel erreicht ungekannte Hhen und mal ganz ehrlich, wer braucht eigentlich Schlaf


WEM sagst Du das! Dafr hast Du aber ungefhr die 21fache Zeit zwischen Schriftlicher und Mndlicher, im Vergleich zu der die ich habe   :bhh:  
Merke: Schlimmer geht immer!   :hmmm...: 

PS: Wer braucht schon Schlaf, wenn er nachts um 2 noch Bio- und Chemie-Fragen kreuzen kann?! *kurz davor bin mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur zu fallen*   :schnarch...:

----------


## Smartinchen

> PS: Wer braucht schon Schlaf, wenn er nachts um 2 noch Bio- und Chemie-Fragen kreuzen kann?! *kurz davor bin mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur zu fallen*




Ich bin hellwach. Kann irgendwie seit ner Woche nicht mehr vor 3 Uhr einpennen,  obwohl ich jeden morgen um 7 aufstehe. Argh...  :kotzen:  
Heute kamen die ersten "Hilfe-ich-suche-meine-Mitprflinge-Semesterverteiler-Mails" fr den 14.3. Wenn morgen keine Ladung ankommt, bin ich guter Dinge, dass der Kelch an mir vorbeigegangen ist.   :Woow:  

So, jetzt Chemie kreuzen *winkzu~Cassiopeia~*

----------


## smurfonline

Wo seid ihr denn alle   :Keks:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Jedenfalls nicht am PC bzw. online SO WIE DU  :Grinnnss!:  !

Kleiner Scherz  :hmmm...: . Ich wei doch auch, dass Zerstreuung wichtig ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smurfonline

:Blush:   jaja... nicht online... aber online ins Forum gehen...
 :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:  
will jemand`?
Mir ist bald schon schlecht vor Schokokeksen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das ist eher suboptimal  :hmmm...: 

Iss doch lieber ein bissel surearmes Obst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smurfonline

Naja... ich mchte meinem Krper eher direkt Glukose zufhren.
Nicht, dass er noch extra die Fruktose verstoffwechseln muss   :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hh, lernt da gerade jemand Biochemie und Polyol-Weg?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smurfonline

Miep... neee.... eher ein Abwehrmechanismus vor Anatomie.
Kann mich nur noch nicht so richtig zwischen Projektion, Verdrngung, Verschiebung oder Isolierung entscheiden   :bhh:

----------


## Zireael

Ich kreuz grad Ana 8/07 und wei nicht ob ich   :Traurig:  oder   :kotzen:  soll.
Ich nehm dir gern nen Schokokeks ab.

----------


## smurfonline

> Ich nehm dir gern nen Schokokeks ab.


  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@bettpfanne: Sorry fr OT, aber woher hast du die ganzen Mediwitze?   :bhh:   :Top:

----------


## bettpfanne

Jahrelang in der Vorklinik gechillt. Da kommt an sowas ran   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrSkywalker

@ Bettpfanne: Lol, du Freak!  :hmmm...:  

Mei, kann es nicht einfach jetzt rum sein? Man hat doch in den 5000 gekreuzten Fragen bewiesen dass man es kann. Also, liebes LPA, geb mir den Schein mit ner 3 und fertig! 

Was denkt ihr, wie wahrscheinlich ist es durchzufallen wenn man bisher niemals in einem Physikum unter 60% lag (eher zw. 65-80)? Soll ich aufhren zu lernen? Am liebsten wre es mir  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Ach Bobby,  wenn ich das wsste...

Wenn ich doch nur ein klein wenig Lust htte,  aber der Dampf ist so was von rau  :kotzen:  

Kann es sein,  dass die kleinen Fcher immer schwieriger werden,  oder kommt nur mir das so vor?

so,  noch ein wenig gegen das schlechte Gewissen kreuzen und dann hoffentlich bald nicht mehr,  wenn ich das bis August weitermachen muss  ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:  
Sk

----------


## essenstudi

> @ Bettpfanne: Lol, du Freak!  
> 
> Mei, kann es nicht einfach jetzt rum sein? Man hat doch in den 5000 gekreuzten Fragen bewiesen dass man es kann. Also, liebes LPA, geb mir den Schein mit ner 3 und fertig! 
> 
> Was denkt ihr, wie wahrscheinlich ist es durchzufallen wenn man bisher niemals in einem Physikum unter 60% lag (eher zw. 65-80)? Soll ich aufhren zu lernen? Am liebsten wre es mir


Wenn dir die Fragen alle unbekannt waren, dann kannst du aufhren zu lernen.

 ::-stud:

----------


## bettpfanne

Die Oberschwester kommt aufgeregt ins Arztzimmer gerannt: "Der Simulant in Zimmer 23 ist gerade verstorben!" - "Donnerwetter", sagt der Stationsarzt, "jetzt bertreibt er aber gewaltig!"

----------


## Zireael

Bio war letztes Jahr etwas schwieriger als die Jahre davor, Chemie dafr meiner Meinung nach etwas leichter. Ich fand auch, dass Biochemie letzten Sommer nen Tick schwieriger war. Von Anatomie brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden   :kotzen:  Obwohl doch einige Wiederholungsfragen dran kamen, vielleicht als "Ausgleich". Hab das Gefhl die testen so ein bichen rum wie weit sie gehen knnen.

----------


## Afri

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass denen keine Fragen mehr zu "normalen" anatomischen Strukturen einfallen und sie jetzt den Fu fr sich entdeckt haben, z.B. diese Snowboardfahrerfrage.   :kotzen:  
Da habe ich mich echt gefragt, warum ich berhaupt Anatomie gelernt habe.

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass denen keine Fragen mehr zu "normalen" anatomischen Strukturen einfallen und sie jetzt den Fu fr sich entdeckt haben, z.B. diese Snowboardfahrerfrage.   
> Da habe ich mich echt gefragt, warum ich berhaupt Anatomie gelernt habe.


genauso seh ich das auch. Ich frag mich was die in 10 Jahren machen wenn es wirklich zu jedem Pups schon ne Frage gab und ihnen keine neuen mehr einfallen. Finds auch unfair, dass wir es schwerer haben als Leute die vor einigen Jahren Physikum geschrieben haben. Eigentlich knnte man das Physikum auch abschaffen   :bhh:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## goeme

> Finds auch unfair, dass wir es schwerer haben als Leute die vor einigen Jahren Physikum geschrieben haben.


die beschweren sich dafr das ihre biochemie und vor allem physiofragen ein ganz anderes niveau hatten...

----------


## Zireael

Jup..ich find einige Fragen sind mit Vorklinikwissen fast gar nicht zu beantworten. 
Die sind teilweise echt schrg. Vielleicht liegts ja an mir und meine Bcher sind einfach veraltet und haben nicht soo viele klinische Bezge wie neuerdings im Physikum verlangt wird, aber ich find einige Fragen einfach zu abgehoben. 
Ich find eigentlich nicht, dass Biochemie und Physio so viel leichter geworden sind. Physio war diesen Sommer tatschlich etwas einfacher, aber grad bei Biochemie werden zunehmend mehr Molekular-/Zellbiologiefragen gestellt. Ich find nicht unbedingt, dass das einfacher ist. Zumindest hab ich persnlich in den alten Physika in Biochemie besser gekreuzt.

----------


## bettpfanne

Ich denke auch es liegt an unseren Bchern   :Grinnnss!:  Vor allem ist bei mir auf den meisten Bchern nur ein nachtrglich fixierter Aufkleber : "  mit klinischen Bezgen nach neuer AO " . Wir wurden alle betrogen.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Gehrt der dringende Wunsch sich genau jetzt extrem zu betrinken auch zu den Abwehrmechanismen?


So ein Mll,  jetzt lerne ich seit ewig und habe trotzdem ein sau schlechtes Gefhl...

----------


## smurfonline

Ist das auch normal, dass pro neuem Kreuzchen ein Wissensteilchen aus dem Hirn fllt???
 :Hh?:

----------


## Afri

@ Schneeknigin: ich glaube schon. Denn dieses Mechanismus spre ich auch schon in mir ;) Zu allem berfluss ist bei mir im Wohnheim heute auch noch ein Konzert und ich fhle mich so hin und her gerissen.   ::-oopss:

----------


## bettpfanne

Autorenkommentar:

Die vom IMPP als richtig bewertete Antwort ist ... Eine in meinen Augen uerst unfaire, bewusst gelegte Fuangel.

----------


## Zireael

Welche Frage war das? Zu der Frage bezglich der Gendichte der Chromosomen in Bio 8/07 stand aber auch irgendwas unschmeichelhaftes..

----------


## bettpfanne

Das war eine Frage zu Albinismus. Und Heterogenie hat nicht gestimmt

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Art der Datenerfassung?

----------


## bettpfanne

Genau das wars gewesen

----------


## bettpfanne

Internetschtig?

1. Wenn du schon so gut pfeifen kannst, dass du auch ohne Modem eine Verbindung zu deinem Serviceprovider aufbauen kannst. 
2. Wenn du nicht weit, was fr ein Geschlecht deine besten Freunde haben, weil sie einen neutralen Nickname haben. 
3. Wenn dir jemand einen Witz erzhlt und du "LOL" sagst. 
4. Wenn du nur noch ein Viertelstndchen online bleiben wolltest und das jede Stunde wieder versprichst. 
5. Wenn du Freunden von einer heien Verabredung erzhlst, aber verschweigst, dass sie in einem Chatraum stattfindet. 
6. Wenn deine Freundin Sex will, und du Ihr erklrst, in welchem Chatraum sie dich findet. 
7. Wenn du dich mit den Freunden, die um die Ecke wohnen, im Chatroom triffst. 
8. Wenn du zur Uni gehst, nur um 1 oder 2 Jahre freien Internet-Zugang zu haben. 
9. Wenn du deinen Lebenspartner Fremden gegenber als Serviceprovider vorstellst. 
10. Wenn du das Gefhl hast, jemand gettet zu haben, wenn du dein Modem ausschaltest. 
11. Wenn du Nchte damit verbringst, den Zhler auf deiner Homepage ber die 2000 zu bringen. 
12. Wenn du dich wunderst, dass man auch im Wasser surfen kann. 
13. Wenn dein Computer mehr als dein Auto kostet. 
14. Wenn bei dir ISDN zum Standart gehrt. 
15. Wenn dein Provider dich bei technischen Schwierigkeiten fragt. 
16. Wenn du als Anschrift nur noch deine e-mail-Adresse angibst. 
17. Wenn du online zu sein besser findest als Sex ... und dir sogar einen Spiegel ber den PC hngst. 
18. Wenn du dir einen Laptop kaufst, um auch auf dem Klo surfen zu knnen. 
19. Wenn dein Lebenspartner die Tastatur deines Computers im Ofen einschmilzt. 
20. Wenn du prompt jede e-mail beantwortest, aber keine Briefpost mehr. 
21. Wenn der Anwalt deiner Frau die Scheidungspapiere per e-mail schickt. 
22. Wenn du dir selbst eine e-mail schickst, um dich an Dinge zu erinnern. 
23. Wenn du dich an kalten Kaffee gewhnt hast. 
24. Wenn du die Homepage deiner Freundin ksst. 
25. Wenn du eine Viertelstunde brauchst, um dich durch deine Bookmarks zu scrollen. 
26. Wenn sich in deine Brille eine Web-Seite eingebrannt hat. 
27. Wenn du angestrengt berlegst, was du noch alles im Internet suchen knntest. 
28. Wenn du nur noch hinreist, wo es auch einen Internet-Anschluss gibt. 
29. Wenn dein Haustier eine eigene Homepage hat. 
30. Wenn du depressiv wirst, wenn du schon nach zwei Stunden mit deinen e-mails fertig bist. 
31. Wenn du dich im WWW so gut auskennst, dass du Suchmaschinen berflssig findest. 
32. Wenn du alle Links in Yahoo schon kennst und jetzt halb durch Altavista durch bist. 
33. Wenn du deine e-mails berprfst, keine neuen Mails auf dem Server sind und du es noch mal probierst. 
34. Wenn du beim Briefschreiben nach jedem Punkt ein com einfgst.com 
35. Wenn dich an anderen Menschen nur die e-mail-Adresse interessiert. 
36. Wenn du deinen Namen nur noch mit Lux Punkt com angibst. 
37. Wenn du feststellst, dass deine Mitbewohner ausgezogen sind, du aber keine Ahnung hast, wann. 
38. Wenn alle deine Freunde ein @ im Namen tragen. 
39. Wenn dein Lebenspartner verlangt, dass der Computer nicht mehr mit ins Bett kommt. 
40. Wenn du nachts im HTML-Format trumst. 
41. Wenn du Stunden brauchst, um alle deine e-mail-Adressen abzufragen. 
42. Wenn es zu stinken anfngt, weil dein Haustier verhungert ist. 
43. Wenn du deine Mutter nicht mehr erreichst, weil die kein Modem hat. 
44. Wenn deine Telefonrechnung in Umzugskartons geliefert wird. 
45. Wenn deine Kinder Eudora, Homer und Dotcom heien. 
46. Wenn du bei http://www.wetter.com nachschaust, anstatt aus dem Fenster. 
47. Wenn du im Internet aus Versehen fr Politiker aus fremden Lndern stimmst. 
48. Wenn deine virtuelle Freundin dich fr jemanden mit mehr Bandbreite verlsst. 
49. Wenn du dich mit folgendem Spruch ttowieren lsst: Diesen Krper betrachten Sie am besten mit Netscape 3.0 oder hher. 
50. Wenn Altavista bei dir anfragt, was noch in ihrer Suchmaschine fehlt. 
51. Wenn deine letzte Freundin nur ein JPEG war. 
52. Wenn du deinen Kopf zur Seite beugst, um zu lcheln. 
53. Wenn du dich abends an den Computer setzt und dich wunderst, dass kurz darauf deine Kinder zur Schule mssen. 
54. Wenn du im richtigen Leben immer nach dem Zurck-Knopf suchst. 
55. Wenn du nie das Besetztzeichen deines Serviceproviders hrst, weil du sowieso immer online bist. 
56. Wenn du drauen den Helligkeitsregler fr die Sonne suchst. 
57. Wenn dein Partner sich ber mangelnde Kommunikation mit dir beschwert, und du einen zweiten Computer mit Modem kaufst. 
58. Wenn deine Freunde alle Hayes-kompatibel sind. 
59. Wenn du dem Taxifahrer als Adresse http://33602.steiermark/bahnhofstrasse/135.html nennst. 
60. Wenn du dich rhmst, dass keiner schneller doppelklickt als du. 
61. Wenn du all diese Grnde in der Hoffnung gelesen hast, dass etwas darunter sei, was nicht auf dich zutrifft.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Jetzt ist aber mal gut mit rumgespamme im Physikumthread! Anfangs wars ja noch ganz lustig, aber irgendwann ist`s dann auch malk wieder gut!

----------


## smurfonline

> Jetzt ist aber mal gut mit rumgespamme im Physikumthread! Anfangs wars ja noch ganz lustig, aber irgendwann ist`s dann auch malk wieder gut!


Das sind Verarbeitungsversuche... und kein "rumgespamme",
so in der Art pr-traumatische-Belastungsstrung   :bhh:

----------


## Zireael

Das ist sozialer Rckhalt als Stresspuffer   ::-oopss:  Und sehr notwendig und sinnvoll.
Bin mal wieder kreuzen..

----------


## bettpfanne

Danke an alle Befrworter des gesunden Humors. Lieber Bobbydigital ich mchte dich auf keinen Fall persnlich angreifen, aber komm mal klar. Hier kann doch keiner Sagen ,dass hier hchst wissenschaftliche Gesprche stattfinden. Ausserdem schade ich niemandem.   :Meine Meinung:    PS: Ignorier es einfach falls es dich strt.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ohne jetzt hier Spielverderber sein zu wollen..... ein bissel weniger tut's auch, meinste nicht, Bettpfanne?

Somit wre den Kritikern wie auch Befrwortern genge getan.  :Grinnnss!: 

Hoppla-Daisy
Moderatorin MediLearn-Foren

----------


## DrSkywalker

Cool bleiben! Sitzen doch alle im selben Boot!   :Friedenstaube:  Und v.a. nicht als persnlichen Angriff werten! Ich finde es einfach etwas nervig dass du meinen Lieblingsthread so zuspammst.   :peng:   :peng:

----------


## bettpfanne

:Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:  

Viel erfolg   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## essenstudi

Man kriegt ja nix mehr vom Tagesgeschehen mit und wird vllig unpolitisch.   :peng:  
Daher mal die Frage, wie sieht es denn am Dienstag und Mittwoch mit den ffis aus? Ist nicht, oder? Also am besten drei Stunden vorher mit dem Auto durch den Stau, oder wie plant Ihr Eure Reise zum Prfungsort?

----------


## bettpfanne

Seit 3 Stunden herrscht hier Friehofsstimmung. Wieso? Natrlich weil die Bettpfanne nicht zuschlgt   :Grinnnss!: 


Erste Anatomievorlesung


Der Medizinprofessor hlt fr das Erstsemester die Einfhrungsvorlesung: 
"Wir beginnen mit den Grundzgen der Autopsie. 
Zwei Dinge sind dabei besonders wichtig. 

Erstens: Sie mssen Ihren Ekel besiegen. 
Schauen Sie her....." - und er steckt dem toten Mann auf der Bahre 
einen Finger in den Hintern, zieht in wieder heraus und leckt ihn ab. 

"Und jetzt Sie - einer nach dem anderen!" 

Mit blassem Gesichtern defilieren die Studenten an der Leiche vorbei. 

Als sie fertig sind, sagt der Professor: 
"Und zweitens sollten Sie Ihre Beobachtungsgabe schrfen. 
Ich habe meinen Zeigefinger in den Hintern gesteckt - 
aber den Mittelfinger abgeleckt!"

----------


## essenstudi

Iiiih.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

da hat wohl jemand zu viele impp fragen beantwortet!?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

Mal im Ernst:

ich brauche mal eben Beratung-

habe jetzt von 2002 an gekreuzt, reicht das?
statt weiter zurck zu kreuzen lieber nochmal die aktuellen anschauen?!

lag nie unter 65 % meistens um die 70 % manchmal 75%... liege ich damit im einigermaen sicheren hafen?!

achso- physik und chemie sind mit abstand meine schlechtesten fcher, psycho (ja, richtig gelesen!) inzwischen mit Abstand mein bestes!

mit physio, bc, anatomie liege ich ummer um 70 %

liege ich damit mit euch fritten konform?!?!

----------


## bettpfanne

> Mal im Ernst:
> 
> ich brauche mal eben Beratung-
> 
> habe jetzt von 2002 an gekreuzt, reicht das?
> statt weiter zurck zu kreuzen lieber nochmal die aktuellen anschauen?!
> 
> lag nie unter 65 % meistens um die 70 % manchmal 75%... liege ich damit im einigermaen sicheren hafen?!
> 
> ...


Denke liegst schon auf der sicher Seite. Wrde an deiner Stelle neuere Physika nochmal kreuzen. Hat sich ja mit der neuen AO einiges gendert. Ansonsten bist du auf jeden Fall gut dabei. Noch 2 Tage kreuzen und am Montag chillen und alltgliches machen , wie z.B mal was normales Essen

----------


## Abigail2k5

Kommt ja irgendwie drauf an. Wenn du die Fragen immer zum ersten Mal gekreuzt und dann solche Ergbenisse erzielt hast, dann herzlichen Glckwunsch und ein entspanntes Wochenende!
Ich komm mittlerweile auch so auf die 65 bis 80 %, allerdings kreuze ich die Fragen teilweise schon zum 5. oder 6. Mal und da bin ich nicht wirklich sicher, ob das mir Sicherheit verleihen kann. Aber was soll ich machen, ausser die Fragen immer wieder zu kreuzen, wobei ich ja die meisten Antworten sowieso schon auswendig kann.   :kotzen:

----------


## Zireael

Ganz neu gekreuzt oder nen Teil der Fragen schon mal gemacht?
Auf jeden Fall lieber die neueren nochmal kreuzen als die ganz alten. Die neuen Psychofragen z.B. find ich nicht so wirklich prickelnd, die werd ich lieber zwei mal machen.

----------


## essenstudi

Das klingt gut. Aber darf ich nochmal fragen, sind das fr Euch komplett unbekannte Fragen? Ich lieg nmlich auch so um den Schnitt wie Nip/Tuck, aber das sind ja doch viele Fragen, die man schon fr die normalen Uni-Prfungen gekreuzt hat.
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus? Was kreuzt Ihr bei unbekannten Fragen fr einen Schnitt?

----------


## Abigail2k5

Vor einer Woche habe ich das H07-Examen gekreuzt, vllig ungesehen vorher. Ich hatte ganau 60 %. Naja, ich hoffe, dass unser Physikum nicht schwerer wird.

----------


## Hessejung

Ich glaube Nip//Tuck hat AB 2002 gekreuzt ;)  Alles andere wre auch etwas zu riskant... Also ich hab die ganze cd gekreuzt(auer Physik und Chemie) und kreuze jetzt nur noch die falschen ab 2000 ... Das sind noch mehr als genug! 

Jemand an unserer Uni hat nach dem letzten Physikum gesagt er htte gekreuzt bis er berall 80% hatte. Er meinte das wr ne super Vorbereitung gewesen... Das ist ein m.E. ein guter Plan... Ich versuch das auch ;)

Im Moment lieg ich insgesamt bei 70, NipTuck!

Gru

----------


## Zireael

Schwer zu sagen, ganz "frische" Fragen hab ich jetzt auch kaum gekreuzt. Nur das 8/07 Physikum, das hab ich heut gemacht. Mach jetzt die anderen alle doppelt und dreifach. Als ich gelernt und gekreuzt hab je nach Fach zwischen 55% und 70% beim ersten Durchgang. Hab allerdings zum Physikum das erste mal gekreuzt, also fr Uniklausuren gar nix.

Ach, ich hab Physik und Chemie vergessen   :Grinnnss!:  Physik bin ich mittlerweile bei so ca 20% bei ungesehenen Fragen. Chemie zwischen 40% und 60%, letzteres aber wenn die Fragen insgesamt arg biochemisch waren, mit Chemiegrundlagen und anorganischer Chemie kann ich nichts anfangen.

----------


## Abigail2k5

Und wieviel Prozent hattest du in H07?

----------


## Zireael

66%, war in Biochemie und Physio ganz gut, aber dann kam Anatomie   ::-oopss:  und sehr viele bescheuerte Psychofragen   ::-oopss:  Hab zwischendrin echt solche Aggressionen geschoben wegen Anatomie, ohne wrs n guter Dreier gewesen.. Egal, muss langen jetzt. Vielleicht wirds ja dieses Jahr nicht so schlimm mit Ana.

----------


## Abigail2k5

Ja, der 1. Tag war bei mir auch besser als der 2.
Vielleicht ist ja Psycho dieses Mal auch wieder etwas besser, da kann man dort vielleicht noch ein bisschen Punkten.

----------


## Zireael

Ich hoffe... War zwar beruhigt, dass ich nicht durchgefallen wre, aber wer wei was ich unter Stress so fabrizieren werde in der Prfung, htte gern noch ein bichen Puffer. Hab mich bei vielen Fragen heute in letzter Sekunde falsch umentschieden. Mich rgerts auch sehr, dass ich in den kleinen Fchern so schlecht bin (auer in Bio), sind irgendwie auch verlorene Punkte. Aber mehr ist zeitlich nicht drin.

----------


## Afri

Noch als Tipp: Bei uns in G gibt es ja dieses tolle Medi-learn-Repetitorium (meine schnen Studiengebhren   :Traurig:  ) und da war ich bei so einer Infoveranstaltung und der Typ meinte, dass die meisten Wiederholungsfragen von H06 sein werden. Die haben da irgendwie ganz krasse Statistiken aufgestellt und sind dann zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen. Also: wenn Wiederhloungsfragen, dann werden die meisten aus diesem Physikum sein, deswegen habe ich die alle zweimal gekreuzt   :Top:

----------


## Zireael

Echt? Danke, besttigt meinen Verdacht. Fand, dass die Fragen sich so ca. im Zwei-Jahres-Rhythmus wiederholen. Dann werd ich mal H06 noch mit reinschieben (Das wird knapp mit der Zeit  :Traurig: )

----------


## Nip//Tuck

hmmm.. wirklich neue fragen?!
habe ab 2002 jetzt alle einmal gemacht, allerdings neurophysio zb hatte ich schon whrend des semesters durchgekreuzt!

richtig und vollstndig neu waren fr mich die 2002er (F: 75%, H: 71%)
und natrlich das letzte physikum!
das war echt ein spa!
psycho habe ich mehr mir menschenverstand als mit wissen gelst, also konnte ich hier nicht so sehr auf altfragen setzen als aus mein verstndnid, dass z.b hospitzarbeit nicht curativ sein kann etc...

alles in allem habe ich im h2007 70 % geschafft...muss allerdings sagen, dass meine leistungen leider sehr unkonstant sind...es reicht von gerade bestanden im  einen jahr bis zur 2 in einem anderen...schon etwas komisch!
meistens ***** mich das impp mit irgendwelchen abgefahrenen fragen ber speziellen hmabbau, hormone oder natrlich meinen freund die verdauung in bc.
in anatomie kriegen sie mich hufig mit lageverhltnissen (bei denen es manchmal um den abstand einnes schamhaares geht) und mit embryo!
in physio machen sie mich immer mit den dreckigen rechnungen platt...

naja und in physik...was soll ich da schon sagen, nur so viel: es gab physika in denen ich in physik 15 prozent gemacht habe...chemie luft etwas besser, hier bemhe ich mich jedoch um schadensbegrenzung (nicht unter 40%) und hoffe, dass es biochemisch wird!

----------


## Zireael

Ja ich denk dann passts...hoffe ich. An alle die schon geschrieben haben: Ist das wirklich aussagekrftig wenn man das letzte Physikum bestanden htte? Variiert ja doch etwas von Jahr zu Jahr.. 
Lieber noch ein paar Tage stressen oder kann mans jetzt ruhiger angehen lassen? Was kann man noch tun auer kreuzen? Ich wollte noch so viel machen..aber alles schaff ich jetzt eh nicht mehr. 

@Nip//Tuck: Ich glaub das liegt nicht an unseren unkonstanten Leistungen, sondern am IMPP... Die hauen manchmal ganze Themenblcke rein und lassen andere Sachen komplett aus hab ich das Gefhl. Wo schreibst du berhaupt? Ich muss nach Germering raus.

----------


## mezzomixi

Ich wrd' nochmal reinhauen bis zum Tag vor der Prfung (also quasi morgen nochmal schn lernen, Sonntag eher nicht mehr. Hchstens vormittags.)

Und immer schn an den Witz von dem Studenten mit den Wrmern denken. 
(Student hat nur die Wrmer gelernt, wird aber zum Elefanten geprft... "Der Elefant hat einen wurmartigen Rssel. Die Wrmer teilen sich ein in...") Der Gedanke hat mir zumindes fr die mndliche Prfung geholfen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Ja ich denk dann passts...hoffe ich. An alle die schon geschrieben haben: Ist das wirklich aussagekrftig wenn man das letzte Physikum bestanden htte? Variiert ja doch etwas von Jahr zu Jahr.. 
> Lieber noch ein paar Tage stressen oder kann mans jetzt ruhiger angehen lassen? Was kann man noch tun auer kreuzen? Ich wollte noch so viel machen..aber alles schaff ich jetzt eh nicht mehr. 
> 
> @Nip//Tuck: Ich glaub das liegt nicht an unseren unkonstanten Leistungen, sondern am IMPP... Die hauen manchmal ganze Themenblcke rein und lassen andere Sachen komplett aus hab ich das Gefhl. Wo schreibst du berhaupt? Ich muss nach Germering raus.


ich auch! sag mal, bist du eigentlich einer von den outlaws?! den gechteten?!
den gerichtsmedizinern?!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!

Gerade kreuze ich nochmal H06 aber ich kann es schon fast auswendig.  Mit Physik wird das wohl nichts mehr... In BC habe ich einiges nicht wirklich verstanden,  in Anatomie frage ich mich manchmal,  ob es um Menschen oder um Aliens mit zustzlichen Kernen und extragalaktischen Substanzen als Transmitter geht,  Psycho ist psycho und so lt sich das beliebig weiter fhren.

Heute habe ich auch eine gewisse Meckerlaune,  weil man eh nicht mehr viel machen kann,  aber noch irgend etwas machen muss   :kotzen:  

Egal,  ich hau jetzt noch mal rein

Enspurt,  baby, baby,  Endspurt *sing*

Sk

----------


## Zireael

> ich auch! sag mal, bist du eigentlich einer von den outlaws?! den gechteten?!
> den gerichtsmedizinern?!


Hh?   :Grinnnss!:  

Ich fhl mich heut wie von nem LKW berfahren.. Da hab ich mir gestern abend gedacht, bestanden htt ich ja, also kann ich heut ruhig mal ausschlafen und dann fit und ausgeruht endspurtkreuzen. Und was war? Ich bin heut nacht gefhlte 10 mal aufgewacht, konnte nicht einschlafen, wenn ich geschlafen habe, hab ich von Fragen getrumt. Das ist natrlich der denkbar schlechteste Zeitpunkt, jetzt bin ich total gaga und muss noch so viel kreuzen heute.   :was ist das...?:

----------


## melo80

Hallo Leute!

Fhle mich genauso.   :kotzen:  

Ich hoffe das stimmt mit Altfragen aus H06! Die finde ich nicht schlimm. Dafr aber die 07er... Die sind echt zum   :kotzen:  

Viel Erfolg heute   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

*ghn*
Dafr war ich erst kurz nach halb 4 im Bett, weil ich unbedingt noch H06 durchkreuzen wollte...   :peng:  Wenigstens ists gut gelaufen, hatte 76 %   :Grinnnss!:  
So, muss gleich mal anfangen fr die Mndliche zu lernen und danach fleiig weiterkreuzen... in 7 Tagen ist es endlich vorbei, juhu!   ::-dance:

----------


## Zireael

So, hab mich nochmal fr ein Stndchen hingelegt und jetzt bin ich wieder fit. Auf geht's!   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## le'pimp

Wie reprsentativ ist es, wenn bei 03/2007 und 08/2007 nur Anatomie/Biochemie und Physio komplett neu waren ?

----------


## Zireael

Sind ja die 3 groen Fcher, ich denk ziemlich reprsentativ. Soo arg viel machen die kleinen auch nicht aus, auer Psycho. Je nachdem wie lang es her ist dass du die kleinen Fcher und Psycho gemacht hast, wrd ich sagen zieh 10-15 Punkte ab vom Endergebnis. Was httest du denn gehabt?

----------


## goeme

> Ich hoffe das stimmt mit Altfragen aus H06! Die finde ich nicht schlimm. Dafr aber die 07er... Die sind echt zum



das mit den altfragen stimmt insofern, als das statistisch gesehen voraussichtlich aus H06 am meisten altfragen zu finden sein werden, allerdings ist das nur eine geschwindend geringe zahl!
von der art her sollte mans ich eher auf sowas wie F und H 07 einstellen!

----------


## le'pimp

Htte mit Puffer bestanden. Das beruhigt mich jetzt ein wenig. Aber wirklich nur 15 Punkte? War jetzt aber auch nicht so, dass ich die Antworten der kleinen Fcher und Psycho direkt auswendig wusste, musste da schon auch noch berlegen. Naja, ich mach mal jetzt die Sammelkorbfragen. Sind zum Glck "nur" 500.

----------


## Zireael

Dann zieh halt 20 oder 25 ab   :bhh:  Kommt wirklich drauf an wie lang es her ist, dass du sie gekreuzt hast. Aber wenn du mit Puffer bestanden hast, dann wrst du auch nicht durchgefallen wenn die Fragen komplett neu gewesen wren.
Ich hab meinen Sammelkorb bereits auf 250 reduziert, aber ich mach F07 und H07 nochmal ganz  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

extrem hohe Motivation mindert die Leistung - habe ich gerade in Psycho gelernt-

Also:  unter Umstnden wre es ganz nett,  wenn ich das Physikum bestehe,  sooooo wichtig ist es jetzt aber auch nicht   :Woow:   :peng:   ::-oopss:  


richtig so?
 ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## melo80

> das mit den altfragen stimmt insofern, als das statistisch gesehen voraussichtlich aus H06 am meisten altfragen zu finden sein werden, allerdings ist das nur eine geschwindend geringe zahl!
> von der art her sollte mans ich eher auf sowas wie F und H 07 einstellen!


dachte 1/3 altfragen, 1/3 selbe themen in abgewandelter form und 1/3 neu   :Hh?:  

Und 1/3 h06 wr doch schon gut zu wissen   :Top:  

Lg

----------


## goeme

> dachte 1/3 altfragen, 1/3 selbe themen in abgewandelter form und 1/3 neu   
> 
> Und 1/3 h06 wr doch schon gut zu wissen   
> 
> Lg


da hast du massive fehlinformationen!
altfragenanteil max. 6-8 Fragen
ca. 80-85% selbe themen
ca. 15% neu

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> dachte 1/3 altfragen, 1/3 selbe themen in abgewandelter form und 1/3 neu   
> 
> Und 1/3 h06 wr doch schon gut zu wissen   
> 
> Lg



Wer hat Dir denn diesen Bren aufgebunden? - das wre ja wirklich zu schn,  um wahr zu sein...

Allerdings bleiben viele Fakten ja erhalten,  auch wenn sie dann in anderen Fragen abgeprft werden,  zumindest baue ich auf diese berlegung - ob sie stimmt wird sich dann zeigen *bibber*

Viel Lernerfolg,  wir packen das

Sk

----------


## goeme

die berlegung stimmt!

----------


## melo80

:Hh?:   Leute die das schon hinter sich haben. Und auch andere. Habs von einigen so gehrt.
Ich frage mich ja auch wo diese eindrittel Altfragen sind  :was ist das...?:  
Mir kommen auch nur immer einpaar bekannt vor. 
Na ja, danke goeme.

----------


## melo80

Und 85 prozent in abgewandelter Form ist auch ok, wenn man nicht drauf reinfllt! 
@ SK: Wir packen das!!!  :Top:

----------


## Smartinchen

> extrem hohe Motivation mindert die Leistung - habe ich gerade in Psycho gelernt-



Yerkes-Dodson? War das nicht Anspannung/Aktivierung? *allesdurcheinanderschmei* Wie auch immer, das mit der extrem hohen Motivation kann MIR eh nicht passieren...   :kotzen:  


Wenn ich heute noch keine Ladung bekomme, kann ich nicht am nchsten Freitag die Mndliche haben, oder? Was ein Glck...   ::-dance:

----------


## sonne_007

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt schon eine Menge gekreuzt und ich htte immer mit einer 3 bestanden. Meint ihr das, das zum Bestehen reicht auch, wenn ganz viel neues drankommt? Ich habe totale Angst vor Biochemie!  :Traurig: 
Wollte aber eigentlich ab Montag nichts mehr machen! Was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## Smartinchen

WEnn du jetzt auf ne 3 kommst, msste das locker zum Bestehen reichen. 

Ich habe eben den ersten Tag H07 gekreuzt (Generalprobe) und hatte 62,5%, werde gleich Tag 2 kreuzen. Wenn der auch bei knapp ber 60% liegt, ist das zwar keine grandiose Leistung, aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich in der Prfung in etwa dasselbe ERgebnis schaffe. Hab von mehreren Leuten gehrt, dass ihr Physikumsergebnis recht nahe an der Generalprobe lag, also plus/minus ein paar %.

----------


## bettpfanne

So Leute. Mal ne andere Frage. Wenn wir nach dem ersten Tag nach Hause kommen. Fangen ja die Spekulationen und die vorlufigen Ergebnisse an. Wie luft das ab? Ich meine damit die ersten Auswertungen durch medilearn & co

----------


## essenstudi

> So Leute. Mal ne andere Frage. Wenn wir nach dem ersten Tag nach Hause kommen. Fangen ja die Spekulationen und die vorlufigen Ergebnisse an. Wie luft das ab?


Der Server hier ist dann immer berlastet. Melde dich am besten fr den Examensservice per Mail an und dann kannst du deine Ergebnisse mit den Lsungen hier vergleichen. Die stimmen zu fast 100% mit den spter offiziellen Lsungen berein.

----------


## roger rekless

> Der Server hier ist dann immer berlastet. Melde dich am besten fr den Examensservice per Mail an und dann kannst du deine Ergebnisse mit den Lsungen hier vergleichen. Die stimmen zu fast 100% mit den spter offiziellen Lsungen berein.


jep. selbst zu dem zeitpunkt wo noch keine medielearnergebnisse da sind, und die als richtige lsung das gilt, die am meisten angekreuzt haben, kommt schon ein ergebnis raus, das sehr nah an dem endergebnis liegt. bei mir hat das dann im laufe der tage nur noch um wenige punkte (+/-5 mal hoch, mal runter) geschwankt.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Knnte ein ganz lieber Mod fr die chaotischen Tage eine kleine Reizwecke an diesen Thread machen?  Sonst wird der Austausch hier schwierig und so...

Oder was meint Ihr dazu?

Ach,  ich liebe meine Sammelkrbe   :kotzen:  Alles was ich jemals richtig angekreuzt habe,  ohne es wirklich verstanden zu haben ist da,  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  

bis bald
Sk

----------


## Zireael

Ja und die ganzen Rechnungen   :kotzen:  Und die ganzen "das schau ich mir spter nochmal genau an warum das so ist" und "das schau ich mir nochmal im Atlas an weil ichs so nicht kapier"   :kotzen:

----------


## bettpfanne

Wenn man seine Freude teilt, verdoppelt sie sich. Wenn man sein Leid teilt, halbiert es sich. (..)

Das ist ein indisches Sprichwort

----------


## Hessejung

Hat jemand von euch zufllig eine "Physikumsformelsammlung"?

----------


## bettpfanne

Ich benutze die Sammlung http://www.med-school.de/skripte/ope...sikformeln.pdf

----------


## Hessejung

Thx! Aber ich meinte eine wo auch Biochemie und Physio Formeln drauf sind... Hast du sowas auch? 

Kennen wir uns eigentlich?  :Smilie:

----------


## bettpfanne

Also was anderes habe ich nicht am Start. Ausserdem habe ich nur physikformelsammlung gelesen und nicht Physikum. Vielleicht machst du das nchste mal 5 Antwortmglichkeiten dazu, dann ist es wirklich einfacher   :Grinnnss!:  Und zum Thema ob wir uns kennen, kann sein. Ich bin der, der nie da ist   :Grinnnss!: 


PS: Bei wem hast du denn mndlich?

----------


## Hessejung

Bei Fleming, Kerscher und Schomerus. Du?

----------


## bettpfanne

Brne, deghani et smolders. Ich denke aber deine Kombi ist um einiges besser

----------


## Hessejung

Hab mir schon den Schmidt-Lang ausgeliehen  :hmmm...:  ... Kerscher kenne ich nicht.

Wo sind denn die anderen?!

----------


## bettpfanne

Falls ich mich nicht falsch erinnere hatte ich Krcher im Seminar. Er ist Chemiker, hlt nicht viel von Biochemie oder gar Medizin. Er mag Formeln. Lsst auch gerne mal zeichnen. Soweit ich weiss hatte ein Kumpel ihn auch im Physikum letzes jahr gehabt. seiner Ansicht nach war es halb so schlimm. Krscher hatte auch in der Vorbesprechung gesagt, dass er keine klinischen Bezge kennt und verlangt.

----------


## Hessejung

wahrscheinlich feiern   :peng:

----------


## Zireael

Wer wach?
*kreuz*

----------


## melo80

ich noch, hab aber grad mehr pausiert als gekreuzt; irgendwann ist die kapazitt dann doch erreicht

----------


## Zireael

Ja, ich gammel auch mehr als dass ich wirklich was mache. Einerseits schlechtes Gewissen, andererseits - mei, was ich bis jetzt nicht kann werd ich in den 2 Tagen die bleiben auch nicht lernen knnen. Hast du die mndliche Prfung danach oder hattest du schon?

Ich knnte nen Witz vertragen.. Bettpfanne?

----------


## melo80

ich habe die mndliche schon vor einem Jahr gehabt. Fr mich ist das jetzt letzte Runde!

----------


## Hessejung

kann nicht schlafen, verdammt! Das ist doch krank!!

----------


## Smartinchen

Hab gerade eine Zeit lang verzweifelt nach diesem Thread gesucht, ehe ich kapiert habe, dass er ganz oben festgetackert wurde...  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab die Generalprobe H07 jetzt ganz fertig und nur 58,9% erreicht.   :Traurig:  
Gut, das htte gereicht zum Bestehen, ganz knapp, aber ich hab teilweise nur gut geraten hab ich das Gefhl... shit... Habe andererseits in Ana Kopf/Hals und ZNS gar nicht geschafft und in Physio alles nur sehr oberflchlich.

In welchem der Fcher wrdet ihr jetzt nochmal Amok-Kreuzen, wo ist mehr zu holen?

----------


## goeme

vom amokkreuzen rate ich dir mal ganz dringend ab!
wrde dir eher empfehlen die Themen Kopf-Hals, vor allem das was mit ZNS zu tun hat sowie das ZNS zu lesen und dann F07 und H07 zu scannen, sprich du liest wonach gefragt wird und schaust dir dann nur die RICHTIGantworten an und versuchst das ganze nachzuvollziehen. FLASCHaussagen interessieren dich dabei NICHT!

in physio vielleicht noch ein wenig neuro- und sinnesphysiologie...

----------


## bettpfanne

Lernpsychologisch sollte man ja am letzten tag nichts machen, Was hlt ihr von der Theorie?

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Mal eine ganz andere Frage zu den Formalitten - darf man whrend der schriftlichen Prfung eigentlich Essen oder Trinken auf dem Tisch stehen haben? Muss man Garderobe (Mantel) abgeben, oder darf man den mitnehmen? (bin eine kleine  groe Frostbeule...    :Blush:   :hmmm...:  ) Und was sollte man sonst noch wissen?

----------


## goeme

medi-learn rt da meist nochmal tag 1 zu scannen und fr die denen das nicht reicht nochmal 1-2 der schwereren themen anzukucken die vermutlich mit vielen fragen zu buche schlagen werden

----------


## Afri

Sehr viel! Ich mache morgen nichts mehr.

----------


## mezzomixi

Also zu meiner Physikums-Jahreszeit brauchte man keine Jacken, deswegen wei ich dazu nichts.
Essen und Trinken durften wir aber whrend der Klausur und der Rucksack/Tasche lag neben unserem Tisch. Handy sollten wir ausschalten und vor uns auf den Tisch legen.

----------


## goeme

> Mal eine ganz andere Frage zu den Formalitten - darf man whrend der schriftlichen Prfung eigentlich Essen oder Trinken auf dem Tisch stehen haben? Muss man Garderobe (Mantel) abgeben, oder darf man den mitnehmen? (bin eine kleine  groe Frostbeule...     ) Und was sollte man sonst noch wissen?


du darfst sogar n foto vom freund/freundin, kuscheltiere oder sonstige glckbringer mitbringen!
desweitere alles was du essen und trinken willst.
hier sind eine wasserfalsche, eine packung multisaft und n cornyriegel zu empfehlen, da stehen nmlich informationen drauf die gern mal abgefragt werden  :Grinnnss!: 

an deinem platz darfst du idr weder deine jacke noch deinen rucksack liegen haben, (edit: grad von mixi widerlegt, scheint wirklich sehr zu variieren von prfungsort zu prfungsort)  von daher vielleicht ne strickjacke berziehen...

wer seinen glckskulli zum kreuze im heft mitnehmen will oder nen textmarker, der soll machen, bei mir hat damals nieand auch nur irgendwas dazu gesagt, hauptsache auf dem antwortbogen wird mit dem ausgegebenen bleistift der strich, ja strich nicht kreuz, gemacht!

----------


## goeme

> Handy sollten wir ausschalten und vor uns auf den Tisch legen.


auch ne variante von der ich bisher noch nichts gehrt habe...

----------


## Zireael

Echt ausgeschaltetes Handy auf den Tisch tun? Dann lass ich meins daheim. Hab nmlich beim Lernen irgendwann mal festgestellt: Ich hab meine PIN vergessen, wenn ichs ausmach krieg ichs nicht wieder an   :Grinnnss!:  Wusste zwischendrin auch die PIN von meiner EC-Karte nicht mehr, zum Glck hab ich den Zettel wiedergefunden. Physikum ist eindeutig schlecht frs Hirn, ich finde das fllt schon fast unter Krperverletzung.

Ich mach morgen noch ein bichen was, damit ich zu tun hab und nicht nachdenken muss.

----------


## bettpfanne

Der Medizinprofessor prft seine Studenten. Als erstes ruft er eine junge Studentin auf: "Sagen Sie mir mal, welcher menschliche Krperteil sich im Zustande der Erregung bis zum sechsfachen vergrern kann." Die Studentin errtet: "Aber Herr Professor, sollten Sie das nicht lieber einen mnnlichen Studenten fragen?" Professor: "Na gut... Also dann Sie, junger Mann: wissen Sie die Antwort?" Student: "Im Zustand der Erregung knnen sich die Pupillen bis zum sechsfachen vergrssern!" Professor: "Richtig!" Er dreht sich zu der Studentin um: "Und Sie, junges Frulein, gehen Sie mal lieber nicht mit zu grossen Erwartungen in die Ehe!"

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bettpfanne, es NERVT!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bettpfanne

Ich gebe zu den wollte ich nicht posten    :hmmm...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Ich gebe zu den wollte ich nicht posten



Und wie wurdest Du gezwungen?  Stimmen?  Aliens?  Peter Lustig hat dich als Geiel genommen?

Nichts fr ungut,  liebe Bettpfanne,  aber wieso machst Du das,  wenn Du garnicht willst?

Naja,  liegt wohl am bsen P,  oder?

 :hmmm...:  

Kreuzt Ihr noch?  Ich bin Anatomiebildergucken,  vielleicht bringt es ja was  ::-dance:  

Gre Sk

----------


## melo80

ich kreuze noch die aktuellsten. aber es ist mehr scannen, als kreuzen. wollte heute auch noch Ana-bilder machen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## bettpfanne

> Und wie wurdest Du gezwungen?  Stimmen?  Aliens?  Peter Lustig hat dich als Geiel genommen?
> 
> Nichts fr ungut,  liebe Bettpfanne,  aber wieso machst Du das,  wenn Du garnicht willst?
> 
> Naja,  liegt wohl am bsen P,  oder?
> 
>  
> 
> Kreuzt Ihr noch?  Ich bin Anatomiebildergucken,  vielleicht bringt es ja was  
> ...


Damit habe ich gemeint, dass war der falsche   :Grinnnss!:  Wnsche euch allen Viel Erfolg

----------


## Nip//Tuck

was ist eigentlich scannen?!

----------


## le'pimp

Kann mir mal kurz einer sagen, was genau das Bild bei Frage 192 aus dem 08/07 darstellen soll? Lsung ist Plasmazelle, im Kommentar steht Mastzelle. Dachte auch erst an Mastzelle wegen den Granulas. Oder gibts bei Plasmazellen auch so viele dichte Granulas?

----------


## goeme

> was ist eigentlich scannen?!



du liest nur den sachverhalt in der frage der geprft wird und die zugehrige RICHTIGaussage(n), je nachdem ob es eine trifft zu oder trifft nicht zu frage ist sind es 1 oder 4 fakten.
alle FALSCHaussagen interessieren dich nicht!
Dabei sollst du dir erklren, warum die richtige aussage(n) richtig ist/sind.

----------


## essenstudi

Also im Examenonline steht Mastzelle als richtige Antwort.

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Mal eine ganz andere Frage zu den Formalitten - darf man whrend der schriftlichen Prfung eigentlich Essen oder Trinken auf dem Tisch stehen haben? Muss man Garderobe (Mantel) abgeben, oder darf man den mitnehmen? (bin eine kleine  groe Frostbeule...     ) Und was sollte man sonst noch wissen?


Wo schreibst du denn? Ich hab letztes Jahr in Neuss geschrieben und es wurde echt sooo locker mit den Vorschriften umgegangen!
Es hat niemanden interessiert, was man da so auf dem Tisch hatte.. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Essen ist erlaubt und ein Glckbringer (wenn man ihn braucht) auch ;)
Stift (wow, bei uns war das sogar ein Druckbleistift!) und Radiergummi werden allerdings gestellt und Taschen sowie Jacken mussten am Rand des Saales abgestellt werden. (Ob man ein Handy dabei hatte, hat auch keinen gejuckt. Man muss halt nur drauf achten, dass es nicht klingelt.. also besser ausschalten und in die Tasche..)
Ansonsten halt locker, wir durften sogar "zu mehreren" aufs Klo gehen, das hat niemanden gestrt. Wir hatten noch nicht mal ne Aufsicht vor den Toiletten, nur oben direkt vor dem Saal.

Also, mach dir mal keine Sorgen und viel Erfolg bermorgen! (Nach der Hammer-Biochemie-Klausur dieses Jahr brauchst du dir ums Bestehen, glaube ich, keine Sorgen mehr machen ;))

----------


## Zireael

Ich htt auch gesagt Mastzelle. Plasmazellen haben doch so nen ganz runden groen Kern.

----------


## DrSkywalker

Warum muss man eigentlich bei Beginn um 9:00 schon um 8:15 anwesend sein? Und v.a. was passiert wenn man doch erst 20 Minuten vor 9 kommt?

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Was knnte man den jetzt noch machen?  Kreuzen?  mach ich schon den ganzen Tag,  macht aber keinen Spa mehr,  geht im Schneckentempo.... Nochmal die Bilder sichten?  Die Merkzettel von der Wand abgraben und die Lesezeichen aus den Bchern nehmen?  Den Papiermll zum berlaufen bringen?  Bei mir ist gerade die Luft rau!  Wie geht es Euch denn so?

Gre Sk

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Was knnte man den jetzt noch machen?  Kreuzen?  mach ich schon den ganzen Tag,  macht aber keinen Spa mehr,  geht im Schneckentempo.... Nochmal die Bilder sichten?  Die Merkzettel von der Wand abgraben und die Lesezeichen aus den Bchern nehmen?  Den Papiermll zum berlaufen bringen?  Bei mir ist gerade die Luft rau!  Wie geht es Euch denn so?
> 
> Gre Sk


ZImmer aufrumen, alle Bcher auf Ebay einstellen und was Gutes essen. Na, wie wr`s?

----------


## Alcyon

> Warum muss man eigentlich bei Beginn um 9:00 schon um 8:15 anwesend sein? Und v.a. was passiert wenn man doch erst 20 Minuten vor 9 kommt?


Die mssen die Identitt der Prflinge kontrollieren und natrlich so eine allgemeine Einfhrung geben - um 9:00 Uhr soll's schlielich losgehen!
Auerdem kennt man doch Studenten...wenn man sagen wrde, 8:50 Uhr ist treffen, kommt die Hlfte ne halbe Stunde spter! ;)

----------


## bettpfanne

Wie sieht denn eurer Ansicht nach der optimale Speiseplan beim Physikum aus ?   ::-stud:

----------


## mezzomixi

ich hatte n nutellabrtchen und n wasser dabei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Darf man zum rauchen rau?  :Blush:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Dieses Bild,  von diesem 12 cm groen Feten!  Das hasse ich wie die Pest!

Wollte es nur mal gesagt haben,  da es aus eben diesem Grund mit Sicherheit wieder dabei ist...

----------


## Healix

> Kann mir mal kurz einer sagen, was genau das Bild bei Frage 192 aus dem 08/07 darstellen soll? Lsung ist Plasmazelle, im Kommentar steht Mastzelle. Dachte auch erst an Mastzelle wegen den Granulas. Oder gibts bei Plasmazellen auch so viele dichte Granulas?


Bin ich auch zweimal drber gestolpert. Da unsere Mainzer Histoexperten eine ganze Bilderdatenbank online haben, kann ich inzwischen sicher sagen, dass das eine Mastzelle war  :Big Grin: 
Allein schon Anwesenheit von dicken runden Sekretgranula und Abwesenheit von rER...

----------


## mezzomixi

> Darf man zum rauchen rau?


Ja! Bei uns konnte man rausgehen wann man wollte. Im Vorraum von der Halle durfte man rauchen.

----------


## le'pimp

> Dieses Bild,  von diesem 12 cm groen Feten!  Das hasse ich wie die Pest!
> 
> Wollte es nur mal gesagt haben,  da es aus eben diesem Grund mit Sicherheit wieder dabei ist...


Welches meinst du denn?

So hab heute nochmal Tag 2 von 03/07 und 08/07 gemacht, morgen nochmal Tag 1 vom 08/07 und dann wars das. Oder wie macht ihr es noch ?

----------


## Yrr

heute 8/07 als Generalprobe gekreuzt, wobei ich fr beide Tage nur 4 Stunden gebraucht hab..erster tag 73% und zweiter Tag 62%..bin deshalb im Moment zumindest halbwegs entspannt..oder kann ich da nich annhernd beruhigt sein?

werd morgen nochmal 3/07 und bissl was von 06 "scannen"   ::-stud:  ..und den rest des tages les ich psycho und geh an die frische luft und hoffe dass mein brief frs mndliche nicht ankommt   :Top:  

allen anderen viel erfolg beim endendendspurt..ich wnsch euch schoma ab jetzt viel glck dienstag und mittwoch!..

----------


## Zireael

Ich qul mich nochmal durch Physik   :kotzen:  Vielleicht kann ich da noch 2-3 Punkte rausschlagen, ansonsten wei ich nicht was ich machen soll.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

Es gibt einfach so sachen, die hab ich nie gelernt, und werde es auch nciht mehr... physio-verdauung gehrt in mnchen nichtmals zum lehrstoff und was macht das beschissene impp?!

klar, hauen wir mal eben 10 fragen zu verdauung rein!
mir platzt der kragen wirklich! ich werde mir bestimmt jetzt kein buch mehr zur hand nehmen und mir anlesen, warum das "postprandiale pankreassekret plasmaisoton ist" ey- die haben doch sowas von nen schatten!

MIR PLATZT WIRKLICH DER KRAGEN!!!!

leider muss ich, sollten zu viele fragen diesbezglich drankommen eine der aufsichtspersonen (jaja, ich wei dass die ncihts mit dem impp zu tun haben, geben fr mich dem impp jedoch in diesem moment ein gesicht) umdngeln!!!

ES REICHT! WEHE IHR BERLEGT EUCH DA WIEDER SO EINE HINRVERBRANNTE *******!!!!
Mich ***** ihr nicht, NIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEMALS!!!

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Es gibt einfach so sachen, die hab ich nie gelernt, und werde es auch nciht mehr... physio-verdauung gehrt in mnchen nichtmals zum lehrstoff und was macht das beschissene impp?!
> 
> klar, hauen wir mal eben 10 fragen zu verdauung rein!
> mir platzt der kragen wirklich! ich werde mir bestimmt jetzt kein buch mehr zur hand nehmen und mir anlesen, warum das "postprandiale pankreassekret plasmaisoton ist" ey- die haben doch sowas von nen schatten!
> 
> MIR PLATZT WIRKLICH DER KRAGEN!!!!
> 
> leider muss ich, sollten zu viele fragen diesbezglich drankommen eine der aufsichtspersonen (jaja, ich wei dass die ncihts mit dem impp zu tun haben, geben fr mich dem impp jedoch in diesem moment ein gesicht) umdngeln!!!
> 
> ...


Hooo, ruhig Brauner, gaaaaanz ruuuuuhig....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zireael

Soll ich dir was zur Beruhigung mitnehmen wenn wir schon zusammen schreiben?   :Grinnnss!:  Hab hier irgendwo noch Bachblten Rescuetropfen rumliegen..

----------


## essenstudi

> Soll ich dir was zur Beruhigung mitnehmen wenn wir schon zusammen schreiben?   Hab hier irgendwo noch Bachblten Rescuetropfen rumliegen..


Besser ein paar Carboanhydrasehemmer.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ha! das bekomme ich noch hin...
du spiielst geschickt auf mein defizit bei der Verdauung an!
nix da- ca-hemmer vermindern die luniale hcl sekretion der verschissenen belegzellen...

hoffentlich war das jetzt auch richtig!

mal im ernst- das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, was die sich da alles berlegen...
ich miene wenn es shon das wort DISTRAKTOREN in deren vokabular gibt und die geziehlt sog. studentenfallen einbauen, kann man denen nur bswilligkeit unterstellen! wenn berhaupt sind das wirklich ganz gescheiterte rzteexistenzen (wenn sich fr so einen schei berhaupt jemals ein kliniker hergeben wrde)
ansonsten die gleichen naturwissenschaftlichen penner, die den medizinern schon die ganze vorklinik ber das leben schwer machen...


es wird zeit, dass alles vorbei ist, langsam dreh ich wirklich am rad...

----------


## sweetashoney

Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden, nachdem ich schon die ganze Zeit ber mitlese =) Bin im Moment in einer zwiespltigen Situation- eine Minute bin ich euphorisch und denke es ist machbar, die nchste sehe ich wieder schwarz =( Irgendwie bin ich froh, wenn es dann Mittwoch um 12 Uhr ist(hoffentlich dann auch bestanden, obwohl wir da ja auch noch drauf warten mssen...) 

Nur so nebenbei- sitz auf der Leitung: wieso soll man sich eine Wasserflasche, einen Corny-riegel und fruchtsaft mitnehmen? Ich wei ja nicht, ob man da den Brennwert von den Corny-riegeln so bernehmen kann und ich denke nicht, dass das IMPP fragt, wieviel Vit. C oder hnliches man tglich aufnehmen soll....   :Nixweiss:

----------


## goeme

> Nur so nebenbei- sitz auf der Leitung: wieso soll man sich eine Wasserflasche, einen Corny-riegel und fruchtsaft mitnehmen? Ich wei ja nicht, ob man da den Brennwert von den Corny-riegeln so bernehmen kann und ich denke nicht, dass das IMPP fragt, wieviel Vit. C oder hnliches man tglich aufnehmen soll....


auf multisaft stehen die vitamine, auf guten sowohl auf normal als auch auf schlau.
wasser sagt was zum mineralhaushalt.
vom corny kann man die brennwerte bernehmen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wurde nicht letztens das Molekulargewicht von Glucose bentigt? Wohl dem, der das entweder im Kopf oder aber Dextro Energy hatte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweetashoney

> auf multisaft stehen die vitamine, auf guten sowohl auf normal als auch auf schlau.
> wasser sagt was zum mineralhaushalt.
> vom corny kann man die brennwerte bernehmen...


super, dankeschn! Aber was ntzt mir es die Vitamine zu kennen, wenn ich nicht wei, was sie machen (auf Biochemie bezogen)?

----------


## sweetashoney

> Wurde nicht letztens das Molekulargewicht von Glucose bentigt? Wohl dem, der das entweder im Kopf oder aber Dextro Energy hatte


cool, wollte mir dextry energy sowieso mitnehmen   :Top:

----------


## goeme

> super, dankeschn! Aber was ntzt mir es die Vitamine zu kennen, wenn ich nicht wei, was sie machen (auf Biochemie bezogen)?


gibt ja fragen danach wie son vitamin auf schlau heisst....

----------


## sweetashoney

> gibt ja fragen danach wie son vitamin auf schlau heisst....


oh ok... sorry, denke gerade ein bisschen zu kompliziert   :Blush:

----------


## goeme

> oh ok... sorry, denke gerade ein bisschen zu kompliziert


kein problem! einfach mal ruhigen kopf bewahren und man hat in der prfung mehr antworten vor sich stehen als man denkt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

*warme,  duftende,  hausgemachte Motivationskekse in den Thread stell*

Was luft den Im Kino,  da knnte ich heute abend mal hin?  Oder noch eine kleine Panikaktion? 

Und wie isses?   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   oder  :Party:  

bei mir gerade   :kotzen:  

-1. Klinisches SoSe08- btte,  ich will auch mitspielen...

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Naja, irgendwas zwischen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   und   :Party:  , wrde ich sagen... Bin heute morgen erst mal probeweise zu meinem schriftl. Prfungsort gefahren, nachdem mich einige vorgewarnt hatten, auf der Strecke wre immer so ein Stau.... Ging aber ganz gut, und Parkpltze sind auch genug da, puh! Ansonsten haben wir uns eben bei einem der Profs frs Mndliche vorgestellt, und der hatte schonmal ganz viel Verstndnis fr unsere Situation (nur 1 Tag zw. mndl. & schriftl.) Das lsst hoffen!  :Grinnnss!: 
Werd jetzt noch ein wenig kreuzen und die abgedrehten Themen frs Mndliche lernen, die mir noch fehlen... Ich will, dass schon Freitag mittag ist und alles vorbei!!!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

jetzt ist mir schlecht   :kotzen:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

Zu viele   :Keks:  ?!

----------


## melo80

Mir ist auch nicht gut. Mir luft die Nase, ich friere, zittere... und  :kotzen:   knnte ich auch

----------


## smurfonline

> Mir ist auch nicht gut. Mir luft die Nase, ich friere, zittere... und   knnte ich auch


Puhh... und ich dachte schon, in meiner Wohnung ist es heute so extrem kalt...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Zu viele   ?!


Bei mir gibt es nur virtuelle Kekse   :Keks:   daran kann es nicht liegen...

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Puhh... und ich dachte schon, in meiner Wohnung ist es heute so extrem kalt...


Puh, und ich dachte schon, ich spinne... hab die Heizung hier eben auf 5 gedreht, normalerweise reicht mir bei den Auentemperaturen z Zt 3,5....    :peng: 

Wie war das noch gleich mit Stressreaktion, Sympathikus und Konstriktion von Hautgefen....?!   :bhh:

----------


## Zireael

Psychosomatisch?   ::-oopss:  
Ich bin erstaunlicherweise ganz ruhig...entweder meine Johanniskraut/Passionsblume-Kombi schlgt an  :Grinnnss!:  oder ich freu mich einfach schon so auf die Zeit danach, dass ich fr Angstgedanken keinen Platz mehr hab.
Hab mir heute Msliriegel besorgt, es kann losgehen   ::-dance:  

Wir schaffen das! Alle!    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Dein Wort in GOttes Ohr! 

Ein Tipp fr alle die es betreffen knnte: 

Was man nie tun sollte ist ein uraltes Physikum einen Tag vor der Prfung zu kreuzen und sich dann wundern warum man nur 63% hat! AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Healix

> auf multisaft stehen die vitamine, auf guten sowohl auf normal als auch auf schlau.
> wasser sagt was zum mineralhaushalt.
> vom corny kann man die brennwerte bernehmen...


Ich muss sagen, die Physikumskompatibilitt der Nahrungsmittel hat nachgelassen... Hab im rtlichen Rewe keinen Multivitaminsaft gefunden, auf dem die chemischen Bezeichnungen mit draufstanden, aber die kann ich noch, das wr das wenigste...
Dextro Energen war ausverkauft, gab nur noch Dextro Joghurt-Msli-Riegel, die ziemlich teuer waren und auch keine Informationen baten  :Big Grin: 
Aufm Corny hab ich bis jetzt auch keine Brennwerte gefunden, nur den vom ganzen Riegel  :Frown:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

jaja... morgen erreichen wir also den endgegner... ich hoffe, ihr habt alle noich genug healthpoints um die fiesen moves des gegners unbeschadet einstecken zu knnen! im letzten level haben sicherlich alle ihr reservoir an geheimwaffen aufgefllt und knnen so den gegner morgen durch den medizinischen mindblast umhauen...

viel erfolg also....
by the way... ich komme zu gar nichts mehr...pausen werden immer lnger und lernphasen schrumpfen auf ein minimum...

morgen machen wie sie fertig!

----------


## Zireael

Wie, Lernphasen?   ::-oopss:  Ich kreuz nochmal BC H07, sonst mach ich nix mehr. 
Und hab schon 2 meiner Msliriegel verdrckt   :Traurig:

----------


## essenstudi

> jaja... morgen erreichen wir also den endgegner... ich hoffe, ihr habt alle noich genug healthpoints um die fiesen moves des gegners unbeschadet einstecken zu knnen! im letzten level haben sicherlich alle ihr reservoir an geheimwaffen aufgefllt und knnen so den gegner morgen durch den medizinischen mindblast umhauen...
> 
> viel erfolg also....
> by the way... ich komme zu gar nichts mehr...pausen werden immer lnger und lernphasen schrumpfen auf ein minimum...
> 
> morgen machen wie sie fertig!


Du bist ein A-Typ.   :bhh:  
(Und das mit dem HCl war richtig - ich wollte ein Magengeschwr bei dir verhindern   :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Du bist ein A-Typ.   
> (Und das mit dem HCl war richtig - ich wollte ein Magengeschwr bei dir verhindern   )


klasse, werd ich also manager... 

wenn ich heute abend nicht schlafen kann, platzt mir der arsch, wirklich!!!
dann kann sich zisreael schonmal freuen, dass ich morgen mit meiner schlechten laune ganz germering verpesten werde!

----------


## le'pimp

> klasse, werd ich also manager... 
> 
> wenn ich heute abend nicht schlafen kann, platzt mir der arsch, wirklich!!!
> dann kann sich zisreal schonmal freuen, dass ich morgen mit meiner schlechten laune ganz germering verpesten werde!


Hatte es gestern schon beim Einschlafen schwer. Vielleicht lag das aber auch daran dass ich mir die schlechteste Verfilmung einer Sage ever davor angeschaut hab   ::-oopss:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Ich muss sagen, die Physikumskompatibilitt der Nahrungsmittel hat nachgelassen... Hab im rtlichen Rewe keinen Multivitaminsaft gefunden, auf dem die chemischen Bezeichnungen mit draufstanden, aber die kann ich noch, das wr das wenigste...
> Dextro Energen war ausverkauft, gab nur noch Dextro Joghurt-Msli-Riegel, die ziemlich teuer waren und auch keine Informationen baten 
> Aufm Corny hab ich bis jetzt auch keine Brennwerte gefunden, nur den vom ganzen Riegel


Hab auch keinen brauchbaren Multivitaminsaft gefunden, aber trotzdem einen gekauft, falls sie fragen, wieviel man von einem Vit. so am Tag zu sich nehmen soll =)
Auf den Banana-Schoko Cornyriegeln stehen die Brennwerte auch auf den Einzelverpackungen drauf...
jetzt aber nochmal zum Wasserhaushalt : Hab heute frh nachgeschaut und das Einzige was mit meiner Wasserflasche bereinstimmt ist, wre Natrium (aber auch nur wenn man das mit dem Plasmavol vergleicht)... vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?
Das sind brigens die Angaben auf meinem Wasser:
Na 4,9 K 15,4 Mg 25 Ca 46,2  Hydrogencarbonat 234, sulfat 32, chlorid 10,3 (alles in mg/L)

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ihr habt alle nen schatten...

wirklich...


lernt's doch auswendig, oder ratet gut!
ich nehm auf jeden fall eine uhr mit, da stehen zahlen drauf!

*g*

----------


## sweetashoney

lol, ich wei =) Aber was macht man nicht alles fr einen Punkt mehr? ;)

----------


## sweetashoney

> ihr habt alle nen schatten...
> 
> wirklich...
> 
> 
> lernt's doch auswendig, oder ratet gut!
> ich nehm auf jeden fall eine uhr mit, da stehen zahlen drauf!
> 
> *g*


Apropos Uhr, wei jemand zufllig, ob es in jedem Prfungsraum eine Uhr gibt? Hab nmlich nur mein Handy, aber das lasse ich ja zu Hause (sonst hab ich keine Uhr =(((

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> ihr habt alle nen schatten...
> 
> wirklich...
> 
> 
> lernt's doch auswendig, oder ratet gut!
> ich nehm auf jeden fall eine uhr mit, da stehen zahlen drauf!
> 
> *g*


Richtig, so sehe ich das auch! *g*
Bei mir gibts zwei Bananen, ein Brtchen und eine Flasche Wasser, wobei ich nichtmal wei, was da genau draufsteht...Ende aus, das muss reichen   :hmmm...:

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Apropos Uhr, wei jemand zufllig, ob es in jedem Prfungsraum eine Uhr gibt? Hab nmlich nur mein Handy, aber das lasse ich ja zu Hause (sonst hab ich keine Uhr =(((


nein gibts nich. nimm dir nen notfalls nen wecker mit und stell ihn vor dir auf den tisch. sollte mglichst nicht laut ticken.

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> nein gibts nich. nimm dir nen notfalls nen wecker mit und stell ihn vor dir auf den tisch. sollte mglichst nicht laut ticken.


Nachbarn mit laut tickenden Weckern wrde ich erschlagen, ganz ehrlich!   :bhh:

----------


## sweetashoney

> nein gibts nich. nimm dir nen notfalls nen wecker mit und stell ihn vor dir auf den tisch. sollte mglichst nicht laut ticken.


hab nicht mal nen wecker...   :Traurig:

----------


## 2rang

Hey Leutz,

wisst ihr ab wann es hier morgen im Forum die "inoffiziellen" Lsungen des Tages gibt? Oder hat man sich da noch lnger zu gedulden??
Lg,
DJ

PS:   :Top:

----------


## Doctse

> Hey Leutz,
> 
> wisst ihr ab wann es hier morgen im Forum die "inoffiziellen" Lsungen des Tages gibt? Oder hat man sich da noch lnger zu gedulden??
> Lg,
> DJ
> 
> PS:


So gegen 16 Uhr gehts meist los mit ersten Ergebnissen, dann ist hier der Teufel los. Vollstndig wars glaub ich irgendwann nach 19 Uhr *dunkel erinner*

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Nachbarn mit laut tickenden Weckern wrde ich erschlagen, ganz ehrlich!


lol mit recht. ne aber letztes semester hatte ich meine Uhr auch vergessen und in meinem raum waren 2 leute die hatten nen wecker aufm tisch zu stehen, da hab ich dann versucht rber zuschielen. vllt kann ja jemand dir eine mitbringen

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich wnsch euch fr morgen gaaaaanz viel Erfolg, das ntige Glck und starke Nerven! Ich kann euch so richtig nachempfinden, es ist eine sch*** Zeit, aber bald ist es glcklicherweise vorber. Also ran an die letzten Reserven und ab die Maus   :Top:  
Ihr schafft das!

----------


## schwarzwald

*Daumendrck*

 :Top:  los Leute, ran an den Speck !!!!

----------


## Gersig

Viel Erfolg morgen, ihr packt das. Und immer an die Panzergrenadiere denken:

DRAN!

DRAUF!

DRBER!

 :Top:

----------


## sweetashoney

> lol mit recht. ne aber letztes semester hatte ich meine Uhr auch vergessen und in meinem raum waren 2 leute die hatten nen wecker aufm tisch zu stehen, da hab ich dann versucht rber zuschielen. vllt kann ja jemand dir eine mitbringen


das hab ich mir auch schon berlegt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

Ich wnsche euch allen auch im Namen einiger Medi-Learn Dozenten viel Erfolg die nchsten beiden Tage!
Bewahrt einen ruhigen Kopf und zeigt dem IMPP wo der Hammer hngt!

Thumbs are pressed!

----------


## essenstudi

Dankeschn. Das tut echt gut zu wissen, dass hier einige mitleiden und andere mitfiebern und die Daumen drcken. Ohne diesen Thread htten wir an so manchen der letzten Tage wahrscheinlich gar keinen sozialen Austausch gehabt. 
 :Top:

----------


## Lava

Ich wnsch euch allen auch viel Glck! Ihr schafft das!!!  :Top:

----------


## Alcyon

Viel Erfolg auch von mir!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich leide gerade ein wenig mit euch...... ich hatte ja immerhin zweimal das Vergngen mit dem IMPP. Und es ist noch nicht so lange her, dass ich nicht mehr wei, wie man sich da fhlt  :hmmm...: .

Kleiner Tipp: Sich selbst gut zureden ist die halbe Miete. Also daher morgen auf dem Weg zur Prfungssttte das Folgende immer wieder mantraartig runterbeten (ob laut oder leise, schietegal):

"Ich habe in den letzten Wochen viel gelernt, ich kann das, ich schaff das, ich hab mir nix vorzuwerfen, ich kann das, ich schaff das, ich zeig's euch....." und so weiter und so fort  :hmmm...: 

MIR hat es echt geholfen, ruhig zu werden und auch zu bleiben. Indem man nmlich dieses Gesusel runterbetet, denkt man nicht ber irgendwelche kauderwelschartigen Zusammenhnge nach, die pltzlich alle keinen Sinn mehr machen  :Grinnnss!: 

Und teilt euch die Zeit ein!!! Pausen nach ca. 40 - 45 Aufgaben auch nicht vergessen, Stift hinlegen, Heft wegschieben, zurcklehnen, den Blick schweifen lassen, Schlckchen trinken, rkeln. Am besten direkt eure Lsung bertragen, "Ar$chlecken" denken und gedanklich abhaken, zur nchsten bergehen. Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn man nachher pltzlich in Verdrckung kommt, und die Zeit zum bertragen knapp wird  :Oh nee...: 

Ich wnsche euch alles erdenklich Gute fr morgen! Ihr zeigt dem IMPP morgen mal, wo der Frosch die Locken hat! Und immer dran denken: Es geht in erster Linie mal ums Bestehen  :hmmm...: , alles andere ist Luxus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hessejung

Danke Leute!!!   :Top:     "Rei die Htte ab!!!"    :hmmm...:    Ich wnsch uns allen VIEL GLCK!      :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nicht Glck, sondern Erfolg  :hmmm...: 

Glck ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber noch besser ist Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hessejung

Das is wohl wahr!   :bhh:    Aber fr Chemie brauch ich Glck!    :Blush:

----------


## Grbler

Viel Erfolg morgen  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr schafft das  :Top:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ach... die defizite in chemie und physik mssen halt an anderer stelle ausgeglichen werden!!!

ich meinersteits hatte schlicht und ergreifend keine zeit mehr che/phy nochmal zu lernen hatte vor 1,5 wochen mndlich...war leider nciht drin!

habe lieber xxxxxxxxxxxxxx gemacht den ganzen tag!
habe miserable leistungen in den beiden fchern gehabt und doch immer bestanden!

also....passt...
ich packe jetzt meine tasche, gehe hei duschen und dann ab ins bett!

VIEL ERFOLG

"DU BIST IMMER DANN AM BESTEN, WENN`S DIR EIGENTLICH EGAL IST!" wenn dir keiner ins regal pisst!!!

inzwischen ist mir alles egal, ich wills nur noch hintermich bringen, note egal, hauptsache bestehen

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So ist's gut. Sowas nennt man wohl konstruktive Wut auf Vorklinik  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yrr

so..0,2 sekt getrunken - halbwegs angetrunken...das macht die lernerei aus einem..erbrmlich..  :Grinnnss!:  .. gleich gehts nochmal vor die tr frische luft schnappen und dann aber auch ab ins bett..

wnsch allen hier viel erfolg..

----------


## kwatta

Viel Erfolg miteinander  :Smilie:

----------


## Gersig

Wut auf die Vorklinik? Um Himmelswillen, da hatte man doch die meiste freie Zeit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh, ich hatte ne Menge Wut auf den ganzen vorklinischen KACK!!!!!  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Ich wnsche Euch allen auch alles, alles Gute, viel Erfolg und Wissen und eine ordentlich Portion Glck fr das, was ihr raten msst!  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr schafft das!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Schneekoenigin

wow,  ich bin wahnsinnig mde,  dass htte ich nicht erwartet...

Viel Erfolg,  liebe Mitstreiter,  morgen ist unser Tag (und bermorgen auch...)

Alles Gute,  und wehe,  es lernt noch einer (bin etwas angetrunken,  vertrag wohl nicht mehr so viel wie frher - wie wirken sich die Katecholamine eigentlich auf den C2 Abbau aus???  Das habe ich nicht gelernt AHHHHHH)

Sorry,  kleiner verzweifelter Scherzversuch=Galgenhumor...  :Blush:  

Bis Morgen

SK

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Auf dass du dich morgen freuen wirst wie eine Schneeknigin  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Gammaflyer

Mittlerweile ist "morgen" heute.
Ich hoffe, alle, die mssen, schlafen schon. 
Wer morgen nochmal reinschaut oder weil er doch nicht schlafen kann:
Viel Erfolg!   ::-stud:  

Heute Abend dann Examensservice verfolgen, hier fleiig diskutieren und sich entweder etwas entspannen oder sich eben fr den zweiten Tag motivieren.    :Woow:  

Mannomann, da werden Erinnerungen wach...

----------


## sweetashoney

So, bin gerade dabei mich fertig zu machen... in ca. 1 Stunde geht's los. Wnsch euch allen auch ganz viel Erfolg heute und morgen. Vielen Dank nochmal fr eure Untersttzung (und Tipps- der Cornyriegel ist eingepackt ;))

----------


## sweetashoney

> "Ich habe in den letzten Wochen viel gelernt, ich kann das, ich schaff das, ich hab mir nix vorzuwerfen, ich kann das, ich schaff das, ich zeig's euch....." und so weiter und so fort 
> 
> Ich wnsche euch alles erdenklich Gute fr morgen! Ihr zeigt dem IMPP morgen mal, wo der Frosch die Locken hat! Und immer dran denken: Es geht in erster Linie mal ums Bestehen , alles andere ist Luxus


Das hab ich mir gestern auch gesagt! I am ready to kick some butt   :Top:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Hey, Guten Morgen  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

wir haben eine kleine Aufgabe heute....

*manisch lach und Hnde reib*

wir sehen uns...

Sk

----------


## tinach

auch von mir gaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnzzzzz viel glck und erfolg und dabei viele zuverlssige neurone...

----------


## mezzomixi

na dann sag ich schonmal: tsch forum. bis in ein paar tagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

wat, willst du etwa nicht fleissig mit ergebnisse diskutieren und den leuten erzhlen wie einfach deren fragen doch waren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Viel Glck euch allen!

----------


## Gammaflyer

Bin mal gespannt, wie die ersten Meinungen lauten... 

Mit Sicherheit war es deutlich schwerer als letztes Mal. Das ist es ja immer.   :hmmm...:

----------


## Unregistriert

so, ich bin gerade zurck. liebe mitstreiter, wo seid ihr

----------


## Skalpella

Euch Allen: 
!!!VIEL GLCK!!!  :Grinnnss!:    
(Heute beim Nachschauen und fr Morgen)

----------


## essenstudi

Hier! 
Breaking News: Das IMPP hat scheinbar die "Was trifft NICHT zu?"-Fragen abgeschafft. 
Sehr angenehm.
Insgesamt ein sehr faires Physikum mit den bekannten Inhalten. 
Ob's gereicht hat steht natrlich auf einem anderen Blatt. *g*

----------


## Poro

Hatten wir das gleiche Physikum? Haben nur abge   :kotzen:  . Und morgen wird bestimmt noch schlimmer. Na ja. Aber wir hatten ja auch seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gelernt. Fand aber, dass berproportional viele Rechnungen dabei waren.

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich fand's auch beschissen. Zahlen, Zahlen, Zahlen...  :Frown:  

Und groe (und soweit ich dachte wichtige) Themen wie Herz und Niere kamen fast gar nicht vor...

War wohl nix.  :Frown:

----------


## la Valentina

> Hier! 
> Breaking News: Das IMPP hat scheinbar die "Was trifft NICHT zu?"-Fragen abgeschafft


Ja, ich dachte erst ich htte irgendwas berlesen  :dumdiddeldum...:  
Naja, ber Physik brauchen wir ja mal gar nicht zu reden, das fand ich ziemlich schwer. Dafr hatte ich das Gefhl, dass Chemie ganz in Ordnung war.
Ja, stimmt, die groen Physiothemen haben sie mal ganz schn unter den Tisch fallen lassen...was sollte das denn?
Und ach ja, an die, die Bleistifte gestellt bekamen: waren Eure auch angekaut *bh*

Wnsche allen Mitstreitern einen erholsamen Nachmittag  :Grinnnss!: 

Lg, Valentina  ::-bee:

----------


## Doug

Hi,

ich fands auch eher schwer. Viele Antworten waren teilweise plausibel, da musste man dann ganz schn um die Ecke denken...

Auch die Aufteilung der Fragen hat mich stark gewundert. 10 Fragen Physik am Anfang, dann Chemie, dann Biochemie das irgendwie in Physio berging und immer wieder einzelne Physik- und Chemieaufgaben... von den Klinik-Fragen im berfluss mal abgesehen...

----------


## sweetashoney

ja, manche Aufgaben waren easy, aber andere hatten es echt in sich!

Das mit den Nicht-fragen ist mir auch aufgefallen... irgendwie komisch

Ging es jemanden auch so, dass fr ihn tlw. 2 richtige Lsungen fr eine Aufgabe erschienen? So ging's mir nmlich ein paar Mal  :Frown:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

ich muss leider sagen, dass es wirklich schwer war und ich keine ahnung habe obs gereicht hat!

was die wieder fr eine kranke ******* wissen wollten!

wann kann man denn ungefhr mit der email rechnen?!

----------


## Zireael

Anstrengend   :kotzen:  Anscheinend ist daheim kreuzen doch irgendwie was anderes, ich war echt kaputt nach den 4 Stunden. Ohja...hbsche Rechnungen waren auch viele dabei. Egal, ich werd jetzt erstmal was essen und mich erholen.

----------


## sweetashoney

lol, und dann fr morgen weiterlernen =)

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich hab gerade meine Ergebnisse in die Statistik eingegeben und als dann ein "richtige Ergebnisse laut Medilearn: 70%" , war ich schon am jubeln, bis ich dann sah, dass Medilearn erst 11 Fragen von den 160 ausgewertet hat. Ich Vollidiot...    :Wand:   :Keks:

----------


## goeme

> wann kann man denn ungefhr mit der email rechnen?!


zumindest ist es nicht so schnell wie wenn du dich direkt in die statistische Auswertung eintrgst.
mit 5-10 min nachdem sie online gestellt werden solltest du rechnen bis die e-mail dich erreicht...

----------


## Zireael

Naja, ich wnsche euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Glck und Erfolg morgen! 
Ich klink mich jetzt aus und guck bis morgen auch nicht mehr in dieses Forum rein, die ganze Ergebnisvergleicherei macht mich wahnsinnig. Ich will jetzt nichts davon hren oder lesen sonst werd ich nur nervser.
Nip//Tuck, falls du zu verzweifelten Manahmen greifst, wie z.B. die Germeringer Stadthalle in die Luft zu jagen, dann sei so lieb und gib mir vorher bescheid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

::-oopss:   ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:    trotz oder wegen schlechtem Gefhl,  versuche ich nicht zu gucken,  meine kreuzchen sind aber in der Statistik...

Liebe Gre und dass es morgen fr alle besser sein mge!

Schneeknigin

----------


## Hessejung

Ich kann nicht anders!!! Wenn die Statistik so bleibt, dann bin ich mit 58,1% echt zufrieden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Healix

Ich fands echt okay. Klar waren einige Hmmer dabei, und dumme Fehler hab ich auch gemacht, aber alles in allem fand ichs sehr fair.

----------


## Unregistriert

Kann nicht jemand von euch mal das Physikum vom ersten Tag online stellen? damit man mal die Fragen sieht???
Danke

----------


## goeme

wir weisen darauf hin, dass eine Verbreitung der Hefte eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt und raten dringend davon ab, die Hefte zu verbreiten...

----------


## DrSkywalker

Boah, hoffe die  Leute, die sich bisher eingetragen haben sind gut und das Ergebnis stimmt so! Mein Gott, der Quatsch hat bald ein Ende!

----------


## Motivation?

bisher sieht es doch ganz gut aus, oder?

----------


## Smartinchen

Wie reprsentativ sind denn 300 eingegebene Werte? Hat da wer Erfahrungswerte aus vergangenen Physika?

Dachte auch irgendwie, es wrden sich mehr Leute eintragen...

----------


## DrSkywalker

Jo, bei den Medi-learn-Ergebnissen habe ich unter 70%, bei den errechneten ber 80%. Zweiteres wre mir natrlich lieber! 

Mal ne blde Frage: Wo bekommt Medi-Learn eigentlich so schnell die Aufgaben her? Bringt die ein fleissiger Student gleich nach der Prfung ins Bro oder wie luft das? Und wie viele Leute arbeiten gleichzeitig an den Ergebnissen? Gibt es fr jedes Fach einen Spezialisten, vielleicht sogar ein ganzen Team? Oder zwei Dozenten mit dicken Lehrbchern bewaffnet?

----------


## goeme

> Mal ne blde Frage: Wo bekommt Medi-Learn eigentlich so schnell die Aufgaben her? Bringt die ein fleissiger Student gleich nach der Prfung ins Bro oder wie luft das?


vielleicht indem sie lieb vor ort fragen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muddy Mary

> Ich kann nicht anders!!! Wenn die Statistik so bleibt, dann bin ich mit 58,1% echt zufrieden



Ich will, dass die endlich fertg sind mit auswerten *heul*

Ich bin doch aufgeregt und so...  :Blush:

----------


## essenstudi

Jetzt sind ja schon 130 Fragen ausgewertet. Ich werde so bei gut 110 Punkten landen, das reicht mir. Morgen kommt mein schwcherer Tag, da habe ich heute ein bisschen Puffer gesammelt.

----------


## Unregistriert

ist die lsung da ? wo sind die ergebnisse ?????????bitteee

----------


## goeme

einmal hier klicken

viel erfolg!

----------


## Unregistriert

bisher hab ich von den 130 110 punkte, wenn das so luft, sind wirklich aller guten dinge drei...

----------


## DrSkywalker

130 Fragen sind schon ausgewertet! 

An dieser Stelle mchte ich mich hier mal ganz herzlich bei euch Medi-Learnern bedanken, ihr macht echt einen super Job! Danke und weiter so!

----------


## Christian

> Jo, bei den Medi-learn-Ergebnissen habe ich unter 70%, bei den errechneten ber 80%. Zweiteres wre mir natrlich lieber! 
> 
> Mal ne blde Frage: Wo bekommt Medi-Learn eigentlich so schnell die Aufgaben her? Bringt die ein fleissiger Student gleich nach der Prfung ins Bro oder wie luft das? Und wie viele Leute arbeiten gleichzeitig an den Ergebnissen? Gibt es fr jedes Fach einen Spezialisten, vielleicht sogar ein ganzen Team? Oder zwei Dozenten mit dicken Lehrbchern bewaffnet?


Hi Bobby,

Antworten auf deine Fragen findest du in folgendem Artikel:

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud..._Rundum-Paket/

Viele Gre
Christian

MEDI-LEARN Team

----------


## Unregistriert

Wird die erst morgen ermittelt?

----------


## essenstudi

> 130 Fragen sind schon ausgewertet! 
> 
> An dieser Stelle mchte ich mich hier mal ganz herzlich bei euch Medi-Learnern bedanken, ihr macht echt einen super Job! Danke und weiter so!


Da schlie ich mich an!   :Top:  
Allen noch viel Erfolg fr morgen!

----------


## goeme

> Wird die erst morgen ermittelt?


japp, ohne tag 2 sind einfach keine aussagen zu treffen...

----------


## Hessejung

Wei jemand wie sich die Noten mit der variablen Bestehensgrenze berechnen?

Ab wieviel % kann man noch eine 3 bekommen?

----------


## Splanchnophobia

Mich wrde ja mal interessieren, was die "Fachleute" von Medilearn zum Schwierigkeitsgrad des heutigen Physikums sagen.

Und, warum kann ich mich nicht in die statistische Examensauswertung einloggen?? Bin doch schon ein ganzes Weilchen registriert    :grrrr....:

----------


## goeme

> Mich wrde ja mal interessieren, was die "Fachleute" von Medilearn zum Schwierigkeitsgrad des heutigen Physikums sagen.


mein feedback aus marburg, und dabei handelt es sich lediglich um das empfinden der auswerter mit denen ich kontakt hatte.
die sind tendentiell eher der meinung, dass es sich um einen verhltnismig fairen tag gehandelt hat!

----------


## Zireael

Freiiiii   ::-dance:  Aus und vorbei, Ende   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

> Freiiiii   Aus und vorbei, Ende


aber nur wenn du dich auch schn in die statistische Auswertung eingetragen hast  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sklaventreiber  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

wer am abend ne vernnftigen hinweis auf die bestehensgrenze will, der soll sich auch 10 min ber die prfung hinaus die zeit nehmen  :Grinnnss!: 
auerdem geht's schneller als wenn man selber auszhlt!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wei ich doch, Schnucki  :bhh: 

Auerdem, ihr seid mittlerweile das Sklavendasein gewhnt, da kommt es auf die 10 Minuten auch nicht mehr an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Motivation?

*g* stimmt. vor allem die kleinen ausm echten vierten semester

----------


## Hessejung

boah!   :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich habe gerade die Mediscript-CD deinstalliert. Herrlich!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## vince44

Hallo!

Wie siehts denn aus mit Notengrenzen?  So die letzten Jahre war ne zwei ja immer ab so 247 zu haben. gru

----------


## goeme

unsere dozenten sind zwar schnell, aber so schnell dann doch nicht!
bis zu den notengrenzen muss es drauen erstmal dunkel werden...

----------


## smurfonline

Wahh... warum kann ich mich nicht in der "statistischen Auswertung" einloggen. Heisst immer: "Passwort falsch"....
aber das kann gar nicht sein, bin doch auch schon ein Weilchen im Forum...   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hast du dich da denn auch schon registriert? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, muss man das vorher.

----------


## smurfonline

Ja, alles registriert... schon lnger *schnff*

----------


## goeme

@smurf

es kmmert sich jemand drum!

----------


## smurfonline

Daaanke  :Smilie:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

An alle, die jetzt zitternd irgendwo rumsitzen und keinen klaren Gedanken fassen knnen:

Ihr habt es erstmal hinter euch  :Grinnnss!: . Trinkt euch nen heien Tee oder nen guten Latte Macchiato oder sonstwas, was euch ein wenig runter bringt. Schliet doch mal fr ne halbe Stunde die Augen, hrt ein bissel entspannende Musik. 

Ihr knnt euer Ergebnis nicht mehr ndern. Diejenigen unter euch, die noch mit der Mndlichen dran sind, sollten heute fr den Rest des Tages auf jeden Fall mal Puschen machen. Geht ins Kino oder trefft euch mit Freundin, die mglichst NICHT MEDIZINISCH bewandert sind. Und morgen frh nach einem entspannten Frhstck macht ihr im Kopf tabula rasa (also nicht das Wissen auslschen, sondern die Gedanken an die letzten beiden Tage  ::-oopss: ). Dann macht ihr euch einen Arbeitsplan, schn strukturiert. Druckt/studiert die Prfungsprotokolle. 

Hey, ihr seid schon so weit gekommen, den Rest schafft ihr auch noch  :Top: . Und wer jetzt schon die Befrchtung hat, dass es im Schriftlichen nicht gereicht haben knnte, sollte das gedanklich abhaken. Und das ist nicht einfach so daher gesagt! Mir ging es letztes Frhjahr genauso und hab mir gesagt: "hey, die Schriftliche ist pass und vergeigt, aber mndlich kannst du noch was reien!!!" Und es hat geklappt  :Grinnnss!: .

Mutmachende Gre
Daisy

----------


## 2rang

Sagt mal, ich habe heute per Zufall mitbekommen dass wenn man 58% von 320 Punkten hat man dann auch automatisch bestanden hat (unabhngig davon wie die Bestehgrenze vom IMPP ermittelt wird)? 
Ich addiere meine Punkte von Tag I & II --> woher wei ich wann ich bestanden habe (bevor ich's offiziell vom LPA mitbekomme?)
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------


## goeme

FEHLINFORMATION!!!!

mit 60% sprich 192 Punkten hast du so oder so bestanden, selbst wenn alle anderen 320 kreuzen wrden!
alles andere ist falsch!

----------


## 2rang

Thx, genau das wollte ich wissen...
lg,
DJ

----------


## goeme

@ smurf

versuch es bitte nochmal, es sollte jetzt funktionieren!

----------


## sweetashoney

wow, der server ist total berlastet lol Komm im Moment gar nicht mehr an meine Ergebnisse ran =( Wie wahrscheinlich wird es denn sein mit so 282 Punkten zu bestehen? (nur mal so als grober Schtzwert)... sitz hier wie auf heien Kohlen

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

282 oder 182? Bei ersterem brauchst Du Dir ums Bestehen wohl berhaupt keine Gedanken zu machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

ich will mal hoffen, dass du 182 meint, weil mit 282 bist du mit sicherheit im oberen 2er bereich.
ansonsten kann man zu 182 nur sagen, dass es bisher immer gereicht hat, ob es auch diesmal so kann man erst dann dann wenn eine bestehensgrenze berechnet wurde.

----------


## sweetashoney

sorry, hatte erst 382 Punkte stehen, dann hab ich's auf 282 gendert... hab heute Morgen schon fr den Rest des Tages gedacht lol

----------


## sweetashoney

und ich schtze ich werde um die 182 Punkte haben ;) (das Wichtigste hab ich oben vergessen lol)

----------


## sweetashoney

btw, danke fr die schnellen Antworten! Bin schon total innerlich angespannt... ab wann ungefhr (also eher gegen 23 Uhr oder frher?) kann man mit den Bestehensgrenzen rechnen und wie reprsentativ sind sie ungefhr?

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an alle medilearn Dozenten, etc... ohne euch wrde ich 2 Wochen lang an Nervositt leiden (wobei ich das wahrscheinlich werde, weil's bei mir knapp werden wird  :Frown:  )  :Smilie:

----------


## goeme

das kann ich auch nur vermuten wann das sein wird, wenn ich 21 uhr sage trifft es sicher eher zu als wenn ich 23 uhr sage, allerdings kann es genausogut 22:30 werden...

wie reprsentativ die dann sein wird, wird dann alles dabei stehen.

----------


## sweetashoney

ok, super, dankeschn!

----------


## Muddy Mary

Und wo finde ich die Bestehensgrenzen dann? Stellt ihr die ins Forum oder gibts einen Link zum IMPP?

----------


## goeme

findest du dann alles hier im forum!

----------


## sweetashoney

> Und wo finde ich die Bestehensgrenzen dann? Stellt ihr die ins Forum oder gibts einen Link zum IMPP?


Die (geschtzte) Bestehensgrenze wird hier im Forum stehen denke ich. Das IMPP ist da nicht so schnell, sonst htten wir ja auch schon bermorgen Post, ob wir bestanden haben oder nicht ;) P.s.: Wie lang dauert es bis man dann vom LPP das Ergebnis zugestellt bekommen? Das Aufsichtspersonal meinte 2 Wochen, aber ich finde das ist ganz schn knapp, weil zumindest in Giessen das Semester schon wieder am 1.2 beginnt.

----------


## DrSkywalker

JJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAA  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## goeme

> Die (geschtzte) Bestehensgrenze


es handelt sich um keine schtzung, sonder eine berechnung eurer eingabe in die statistische auswertung!

----------


## sweetashoney

> es handelt sich um keine schtzung, sonder eine berechnung eurer eingabe in die statistische auswertung!


naja, aber offiziell ist sie nicht  :Smilie:  Von daher ist es meiner Meinung nach eine Schtzung oder erste Hochrechung (hoffentlich eine, die nah an der offiziellen dran ist ;) )

----------


## sweetashoney

und hoffentlich eine, die unter 182 ist =)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Um es nochmal zu sagen: Je mehr Leute ihr Ergebnis in die Auswertung eingeben, desto genauer kann die (voraussichtliche) Bestehensgrenze berechnet werden.

Also, wer hat noch nicht?  :Grinnnss!: 

Im brigen bewegen sich die Abweichungen von der offiziellen (Wochen spter verffentlichten) Bestehensgrenze in einem relativ engen Rahmen, was viele bange Herzen ein wenig beruhigen wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hessejung

> JJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAA



 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Meine Meinung:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Im brigen bewegen sich die Abweichungen von der offiziellen (Wochen spter verffentlichten) Bestehensgrenze in einem relativ engen Rahmen, was viele bange Herzen ein wenig beruhigen wird


Das freut mich! Hoffentlich klappt's... ich mchte nicht an einem oder zwei Punkten scheitern   :Traurig:

----------


## Muddy Mary

Ich htte so gern eine 2. Aber es reicht leider nicht   :Traurig:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ich htte so gern eine 2. Aber es reicht leider nicht


Das tut mir aber leid! Jetzt heul nicht rum sondern freu dich des Lebens!   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## kckirsche

Ich habe 184. ich hoffe das reicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kann nicht mal jemand was zur Bestehensgrenze sagen? 
Ich wei, erst ab 23 Uhr, aber ich sitz hier zwischen himmel-hoch-jauchzend und Heulkrmpfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Ich habe 184. ich hoffe das reicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kann nicht mal jemand was zur Bestehensgrenze sagen? 
> Ich wei, erst ab 23 Uhr, aber ich sitz hier zwischen himmel-hoch-jauchzend und Heulkrmpfen


ich hoffe auch, dass es reicht... mittlerweile habe ich 180 Punkte... ich will nur bestanden haben!  :Traurig:

----------


## goeme

da kann dir leider keiner helfen bis hier nichts verffentlicht ist, kann man dir wirklich nur sagen abwarten und sogut es geht ruhe bewahren.
vielleicht ne tee oder kaffee und bissl chillige musik?

----------


## Unregistriert

nach springer beschreibt sowohl, gen-umwelt-interaktion als auch gen-umwelt-korrelation, als ein und das selbe.

----------


## goeme

fr diskussionen zu einzelnen fragen bitte gesonderten thread aufmachen, zumindest solange zu der frage noch einer offen ist!

danke

----------


## Unregistriert

das hat bestimmt gereicht, die letzte grenze war bei 178 und das war - ohne gewhr - die hchste grenze seit langem
daumendrck

----------


## Unregistriert

eine dumme Frage, mit nur 162 Punkte ist man automatisch durchgefallen oder besteht es  zumindest eine  winzige Chance?

lg.

----------


## ben268

plazentazotten enthalten lymphgefe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

uj hat 181

----------


## ersti

Ne Liste mit Bestehensgrenzen von frheren 

http://www.physikum.de/bestehensgrenze_physikum.html

ist doch. oder?

160  	175  	162  	170  	160  	170  	169  	162  	168  	162  	170  	161  	158  	164  	170

----------


## goeme

> plazentazotten enthalten lymphgefe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kann ich nicht beurteilen...
auch in deinem falle gilt, bitte einen eigenen thread fr die frage aufmachen, ansonsten kommt es zu keiner diskussion ber die frage...

----------


## Unregistriert

wo und wann sieht man hier die bestehnsgrenze? und wie genau ist sie?
die hchste bestehnsgrenze ist vor kurzem bei 181 gewesen....!!!! 

noch eine frage: wei jemand wie es ist ,falls so ein paar fragen(wie es auch fters vorkommt) rausgenommen werden, die ich doch richtig beantwortet habe??? weil es bei mir knapp ist, kann jede richtige antwort golgwert sein...

----------


## Unregistriert

> eine dumme Frage, mit nur 162 Punkte ist man automatisch durchgefallen oder besteht es  zumindest eine  winzige Chance?
> 
> lg.


Ich wrd sagen damit bist du schon sehr eindeutig durchgefallen.  :Frown: 
Hab ich auch.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ach was, im Fruehjahr 06 haben auch 147 Punkte gereicht.  Lasst uns die Toten doch erst nach der Schlacht zaehlen.  Bin auch ein Wackelkandidat, wo jede Antwort zaehlt.  Glaube, dass richtige Antworten trotzdem gezaehlt werden, wenn Fragen rausgenommen werden, da sonst Nachteil entsteht.

Nerven behalten!!!

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Also ich hab auch nur 177 und wackel was das Zeug hlt,aber ich denke auch das man jetzt noch gar nichts genau sagen kann... Also,abwarten Tee trinken und mglichst dabei *nicht durchdrehen*!!!!  :Wand:   :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

> Ach was, im Fruehjahr 06 haben auch 147 Punkte


allerdings nur fr die leute die nach alter AO studierten, fr die stundenten der regelstudienzeit galt damals einen bestehensgrenze von 176

----------


## vince44

wo werden die grenzen eigentlich gepostet?

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Ab wann und wo kann man denn genau mit dem relativ sicheren Durchschnittswert rechnen? Kann mich nmlich auch nicht bei der Statistischen Auswertung anmelden,wegen der Meldung "Passwort falsch".  :Traurig:

----------


## Muddy Mary

Ach ja... 
Da wartet man und wartet   :Blush:  
Hat schon jemand das Skelett gewonnen?   ::-oopss: 
Oder die Bcher und die i- pods?

----------


## goeme

es wird hier im forum einen thread geben, in der die berechnung der bestehensgrenze erklrt wird.

desweiteren findet man in diesem thread dann die notengrenzen und somit auch die bestehensgrenze!


@mrs.kitten
um dein problem wird sich grad gekmmert

----------


## gujo2112

Bei mir geht mein Passwort leider auch nicht...aber es ist das Richtige.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Okay,danke schn... Aber wenn es doch nicht klappt bin ich froh das sich hier auch die Mglichkeit ergibt die Grenze zu sehen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## patkher

> allerdings nur fr die leute die nach alter AO studierten, fr die stundenten der regelstudienzeit galt damals einen bestehensgrenze von 176


ist damit gemeint, dass die Grenze 176 Punkte nicht unterschreiten darf oder wie soll man das verstehen?

lg.

----------


## goeme

damit ist gemeint, dass fr alle studenten die damals nach regelstudienzeit (nach 4 semestern) physikum geschrieben haben die bestehensgrenze bei 176 punkte lag.
man brauchte 176 punkte um die 4 zu erreichen = nicht durchgefallen im schriftlichen. alles unter 176 punkten war somit NICHT ausreichend.

alle die schon mehr semester auf dem buckel hatten zum damaligen zeitpunkt hatten nach alter AO ihr studium aufgenommen und es galt eine sondersituation im physikum F06.
bei den studenten lag die bestehensgrenze bei 147 punkten.

----------


## essenstudi

> bei den studenten lag die bestehensgrenze bei 147 punkten.


Das ist ja krass.

----------


## goeme

> Das ist ja krass.


da hat da impp sich damals n kleines eigentor geschossen, wen da hintergrnde interessieren muss mal bissl die suche bemhen...

----------


## Unregistriert

ok, haengen wir uns jetzt dann nicht an der Ausnahme des F 06 auf, und nehmen ein anderes Beispiel, wo die Grenze bei 158 lag - Herbst 03.  Haette noch F 03 mit 161 zu bieten, und aeltere mit 162.  Und was an Fragen rausfliegt wissen wir ja auch noch nicht.  Genauso wenig, wie der Gesamtschnitt, und was die IMPP-Fuzzies letztendlich fuer Antworten als richtig werten.

----------


## essenstudi

> da hat da impp sich damals n kleines eigentor geschossen, wen da hintergrnde interessieren muss mal bissl die suche bemhen...


Die will ich glaube ich besser nicht kennen. Und auch nicht die Leute dpieren, die jetzt gerade ums Bestehen bangen. Aber 146 von 340 Fragen ... das geht gar nicht, finde ich. Die hat man ja mit Psycho und hier und da noch richtig geraten, mal berspitzt gesagt.

----------


## princess1st

was fies bist du denn?! brigens hat das physikum 320 fragen!!

----------


## essenstudi

Ich bin garantiert nicht fies und gehre auch nicht zu denen mit den dicken Punkten. Aber wie fair ist es denn, die einen mit 146 bestehen zu lassen und die anderen mssen 20 Punkte mehr haben?

----------


## princess1st

bichen krass vormuliert denke ich  :Grinnnss!:  aber stimmt schon!
wann kommt denn endlich die blde bestehensgrenze ins netz !!??

----------


## sweetashoney

also mit 180 Punkten ist es sehr wahrscheinlich bestanden zu haben?
Das wre wirklich super... wie Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Ostern und was nicht zusammen   ::-winky:

----------


## sweetashoney

sorry,falscher thread!

----------


## eSKAone

Ergebnisrechner (Notenrechner):

http://www.streeck.com/studmed/physikum.html

----------


## smurfonline

An alle Ex-Leidensgenossen in post-traumatischer Belastungssituation....
wie gehts euch heute? Was macht ihr am ersten Tag des "LEBENS"?

 :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:   :peng:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:   :peng:   ::-winky:   ::-winky:

----------


## Muddy Mary

> An alle Ex-Leidensgenossen in post-traumatischer Belastungssituation....
> wie gehts euch heute? Was macht ihr am ersten Tag des "LEBENS"?



Ich war beim Zahnarzt zu einer Wurzelbehandlung. Nicht so das, was man sich nach dem Physikum wnscht   :Traurig:  
Und jetzt sterbe ich gerade vor Schmerzen...

----------


## sweetashoney

> Ich war beim Zahnarzt zu einer Wurzelbehandlung. Nicht so das, was man sich nach dem Physikum wnscht   
> Und jetzt sterbe ich gerade vor Schmerzen...


Oje, wnsch dir gute Besserung!   :Keks:  (gibt leider keinen Umarmungs-smiley, sonst htte ich dir den geschickt!)

----------


## ersti

So langsam merke ich, dass ich froh bin es endlich berstanden zu haben. Gestern hab ich davon nix gesprt. Ich war viel zu erschpft und neben der Kappe um mich zu freuen.

- Die Wunde ist verheilt, ich hoffe nur es bleibt keine Narbe zurck.  :was ist das...?:  *sentimental slz*  


...Gibt es eigentlich keinen "bin neben der Kappe"-Smiley?

----------


## Smartinchen

Ich bin total paranoid und bilde mir ein, bestimmt durch bertragungsfehler in der Zeile verrutscht zu sein (Rasterschubmutation   :Grinnnss!:   ) oder dass irgendwer meinen Lsungsbogen verschlampt. 

So richtig erleichtert bin ich erst, wenn ich das Ergebnis schwarz auf wei habe.

----------


## hennessy

> Ich war beim Zahnarzt zu einer Wurzelbehandlung. Nicht so das, was man sich nach dem Physikum wnscht   
> Und jetzt sterbe ich gerade vor Schmerzen...


also etwas Schmerzen nach einer Endo sind noch im Rahmen. Aber wie Du es beschreibst, gehts wohl doch weit darber hinaus. Falls es bis morgen nicht besser wird, geh bitte nochmals zu Deinem Zahnarzt, bevor es mglicherweise zum Abszess kommt.
Ach ja: Und falls Du in Deinem Bett ein Kopfkissen mit Federfllung hast, leg doch bitte einfach ein Badetuch drber.  :hmmm...:  
Alles Gute!

sorry for off topic

hennessy

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> An alle Ex-Leidensgenossen in post-traumatischer Belastungssituation....
> wie gehts euch heute? Was macht ihr am ersten Tag des "LEBENS"?


Frs Mndliche morgen lernen, und dabei bin ich soooo fertig und kaputt, und die Luft ist raus, und mein Kopf will nichts mehr behalten... Waaaah!   :peng:   :Nixweiss:   :peng:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Frs Mndliche morgen lernen, und dabei bin ich soooo fertig und kaputt, und die Luft ist raus, und mein Kopf will nichts mehr behalten... Waaaah!


mir geht's genauso, hab "erst" in 14 Tagen, aber es gibt noch SO viel zum Wiederholen und Lernen  :Frown: 

Viel Erfolg fr morgen!

----------


## smurfonline

Drck euch allen die Daumen fr die Mndl.... und denkt an den Fluch dieses Forums... der alles gut werden lsst!
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Ich bin total paranoid und bilde mir ein, bestimmt durch bertragungsfehler in der Zeile verrutscht zu sein (Rasterschubmutation    ) oder dass irgendwer meinen Lsungsbogen verschlampt. 
> 
> So richtig erleichtert bin ich erst, wenn ich das Ergebnis schwarz auf wei habe.



Das knnten meine Worte sein,  genau diese Angst habe ich auch  :Woow:  
Ansonsten bin ich wahnsinnig mde,  morgen werde ich aufrumen und Bcher wegbringen...

An alle,  die noch mdl mssen:  Daumen sind gedrckt und der Thread-Fluch wird halten  :Top:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Das knnten meine Worte sein,  genau diese Angst habe ich auch  
> Ansonsten bin ich wahnsinnig mde,  morgen werde ich aufrumen und Bcher wegbringen...
> 
> An alle,  die noch mdl mssen:  Daumen sind gedrckt und der Thread-Fluch wird halten


Hoffentlich... Ich falle mit dem Kopf aufs Buch und muss trotz mrdermiger Kopfschmerzen weiterlesen, verschieben kann ich bis morgen frh um 9 nix mehr... Ich glaub ich KRIECHE morgen in bzw. aus dem Prfungsraum   :was ist das...?:   :kotzen:

----------


## Muddy Mary

> also etwas Schmerzen nach einer Endo sind noch im Rahmen. Aber wie Du es beschreibst, gehts wohl doch weit darber hinaus. Falls es bis morgen nicht besser wird, geh bitte nochmals zu Deinem Zahnarzt, bevor es mglicherweise zum Abszess kommt.
> Ach ja: Und falls Du in Deinem Bett ein Kopfkissen mit Federfllung hast, leg doch bitte einfach ein Badetuch drber.  
> Alles Gute!
> 
> sorry for off topic
> 
> hennessy



Hey, 

mittlerweile hab ich zwei 600er Ibuprofen geschluckt, die mir der Zahnarzt mitgegeben hatte. Daher geht es jetzt wieder. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder so wahnsinnig weh tut, wenn die Wirkung nachlsst. 

Danke fr die Tipps und das Mitgefhl- ich bin so froh, dass es mir jetzt wieder besser geht. 
Es waren gleich 2 Wurzeln, die er behandelt hat heute- ich war bis kurz vor der Behandlung allerdings Gott sei Dank noch so glcklich darber, bestanden zu haben (die Gesamtnote wird eine 3), dass ich selbst auf dem Weg zum Zahnarzt die Gedanken an die Behandlung verdrngen konnte. 
Danach ging das ja leider dann nicht mehr. 
Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mir morgen noch mehr Ibuprofen besorgen muss. 
Hoffentlich nicht... 

Sorry fr off- topic 
 :Blush:

----------


## altervogel

So, nach tagelangen Mitlesens in diesem netten bezaubernden Forum mu ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.   :Keks:   Diese bertragungsfehlerparanoia und "was mach ich wenn die imppler total abspinnen und doch die grenze auf 185 setzen" macht mich noch total wahnsinnig.   :Wand:   dabei hab ich echt besseres zu tun, mikroskopieren zum Beispiel und Protokolle abarbeiten.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Was soll ich blo tun? Alle Welt versucht mich zu beruhigen nur ich kanns so gar nicht nachvollziehen...
Allen denen es hnlich geht mein herzliches Beileid (was tut Ihr dagegen??) und jenen die sich wirklich sicher sein knnen: Glcklichen Herzwunsch!  :Party: 
Liebe Grleins von altervogel

----------


## ersti

Ich dachte immer es hilft, wenn man einen Mierfolg einplant und sich darauf einstellt aber das ist irgendwie Quatsch.

Vielleicht den Stre als Chance sehen zu trainieren, wie man mit derartig belastenden Situationen fertig wird, quasi zur Formung des Charakters.
Ein "ist doch alles halb so wild" nicht so stehen lassen und durch ein "es ist im moment einfach eine unangenehme Zeit" ersetzen und dieses auch akzeptieren.


*ironie*: Ach ja und wenn der Rcken weh tut, viel krperliche Aktivitt und wenig ausruhn. Oder nen Kompromiss zwischen Entspannung/Schmerzfreiheit und sozialem Drift.

----------


## altervogel

und nicht zu vergessen high expressed emotion.... aber es stimmt schon, vielleicht gehts einem wirklich besser wenn man die dinge nimmt wie sie sind, nmlich unangenehm, und sich aufs wesentliche (frs mndliche lernen) konzentriert. und da wre ja noch die gute alte verdrngung, zumindest fr die nchsten zwei wochen.... hach bin ich froh wenn der mist rum ist  :was ist das...?:

----------


## melo80

Hey Leute dieser Thread ist wirklich verflucht  :Grinnnss!:  Also Kopf hoch, der Rest hier die noch mndliche haben, das wird klappen   :Top:  
ich kann es auch nicht glauben und hab diese bertragungsfehler-ngste...
Aber wie es aussieht und wie mir alle bewusst machen wollen, darf ich weitermachen... Yippiee yippiee Yeahhh   ::-dance:  

Und ich danke allen hier im Thread  :Party:  

Liebe Gre

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Ich hab mir auch gedacht,ach das wird doch eh nix... Und jetzt hab ich 177 Punkte und knnte heulen... Ich kann durchaus damit leben durchgefallen zu sein,aber dieses "Hoffnung haben" dass es doch was geworden sein knnte ist wirklich zum KOTZEN!!!   :kotzen:  

Hab auch schon krampfhaft versucht mich abzulenken und wute nicht wie und jetzt habe ich was gefunden das hilft,wobei ich mir aber dabei denke das ist so doof,dass ich mir wohl mal professionelle Hilfe suchen sollte :Woow:  ... Ich habe mir nmlich 3 fette Romane gekauft und die lese ich jetzt den ganzen Tag. Hilft unglaublicher weise,aber eigentlich wrde ich mich lieber anders entspannen...  :was ist das...?:  

Ach ja,ich wnsche denen die Mndliches noch vor sich haben natrlich: Alles Gute!!! Tschakka!!! (oder so) Und fr die die "_wackeln_",ich schicke eine Message ans Universum,dass die ja dafr sorgen sollen das die Grenze sooooo tiiiiiieeeeffffff ist das alle durchkommen.  :Top:  

So jetzt muss ich aber weiter lesen sonst bekomme ich echt noch ein an der Klatsche....  ::-oopss:   :bhh:   ::-winky:

----------


## altervogel

Mrs. Kitten, was liest Du denn? Meine Ablenkung heit "Die Schnppchenjgerin" und es geht NICHT um hochprismatisches Epithel oder Pneumotachygraphen   :Grinnnss!:   Und Du das Mndliche schon hinter Dir   ::-stud:  ? Drcke Dir und allen anderen Wackelkandidaten (und mir auch ein bichen   :Blush:  ) weiterhin die Daumen da Medilearn mit der Hochrechnung Recht behlt   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

KLIIIINIIIIIIK, ich komme!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance:  
Euch allen noch viel Glck fr die noch ausstehenden Mndlichen, ich habs heut morgen geschafft   ::-winky:

----------


## smurfonline

> KLIIIINIIIIIIK, ich komme!   
> Euch allen noch viel Glck fr die noch ausstehenden Mndlichen, ich habs heut morgen geschafft


GLCKWUNSCH... der Fluch behlt Recht   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweetashoney

> KLIIIINIIIIIIK, ich komme!   
> Euch allen noch viel Glck fr die noch ausstehenden Mndlichen, ich habs heut morgen geschafft


Oh, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich hoffe ja mal, dass der Fluch anhlt- bin am 27. dran   ::-stud:

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

@altervogel: Ich lese zur Zeit "Das verbotene Haus" ist aber merh als schlecht das Buch. Aber ich habs auch fast durch,dann kommt "Der Himmel ber Darjeeling" (die Story spielt in Indien und ich liebe Indien,darum hoffe ich das mich das endlich aufmuntert!!!) und wenn ich dann immer noch verzweifelt bin,wovon ich leider stark ausgehe,dann ist "Der Medicus" dran. Hab ich mir extra zum Schlu aufgehoben,weil in dem Buch die grte Gefahr besteht an Sachen wie Astrozyten und Dermatome erinnert zu werden.   :was ist das...?:  

Ach ja,dass Mndliche habe ich schon hinter mir,das hab ich zum Glck schon im Sommer gemacht.  :Woow:  

War also Versuch 2 bei mir...  :Blush:  

Hoffe nur das es auch der letzte war und endlich wieder Frieden einkehrt!!  :Friedenstaube:   In meine Leben und meinem Kopft!!!  :peng:   :bhh:  

Ach ja,und natrlich an alle die es auch geschafft haben,ob Mndlich oder Schriftlich (ich bin ja soooooo neidisch) alles Gute und herzlichen Glckwunsch... und jetzt brauch ich nen Keks,heie Milch und das nchste Buch!!! _Sofort!!!_

----------


## altervogel

hem...  :Blush:   bin noch nich lang genug dabei... mag mir einer erklren wasses mit dem fluch dieses forums auf sich hat? danke!!   ::-bee:

----------


## Dies irae

Wie (und wann) erfahre ich, ob ich bei der statistischen Examensauswertung was gewonnen habe?

----------


## iman

ich bin am dienstag 18.03 daran. oh man,oh man......  :kotzen:   :peng:   ::-oopss:   :Woow:  ...hier finde ich keine passenden smilies, die meine gefhle ausdrcken knnen. ich habe keine ahnung von anat, physio und bio....hrt sich bld an ,ist aber so....ich fhle mich, wie kurz vor hinrichtung....  :kotzen:  
GOT HILF MIR!!!!

----------


## Dies irae

Wer isn Got?

Ahnung von Bio brauchst du beim Mndlichen eigentlich auch nicht mehr haben.

Glck auf!

----------


## ersti

biochemie?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dies irae

:Blush:

----------


## iman

:dagegen:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Wer isn Got?
> 
> Ahnung von Bio brauchst du beim Mndlichen eigentlich auch nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Glck auf!


du weisst sicher nicht was GOT ist?!

----------


## Dies irae

GOT=ASAT?

----------


## ersti

Das runde O und das runde S ASAT GOT
das eckige L und das eckige P ALAT GPT
hab ich ganz allein erfunden diese Eselsbrcke  ::-oopss:

----------


## Dies irae

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es diese grandiose Eselsbrcke auch irgendwann ins Physikum Exakt schaffen wird.

----------


## altervogel

und nochwas: GOT ist berall (in den meisten Geweben) und er hat die ste erschaffen (ASAT)   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Geile Sache ich hab mir das mit Got und den sten auch immer so gemerkt!! Dafr haben mich immer alle ausgelacht...  :Blush:  

Aber ich hatte denke ich eh die durchgeknalltesten Merksprche... Wrde mir sogar mehrfach besttigt...

z.B.:bei dem Kehlkopfmuskeln: Alle mit ary stellen ja und die ohne spannen.

Daraus wurde dann: Ohne Mary spannts und mit der Mary Stands!

 Ich wei,ist sexistisch,aber dafr gut zu merken!! 
 :bhh:  

Hoffe nur das ich die ganzen Merksprche bald verbannen kann und nicht nochmal lernen muss...   :peng:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> hem...   bin noch nich lang genug dabei... mag mir einer erklren wasses mit dem fluch dieses forums auf sich hat? danke!!



In Anlehnung an den Single-Thread im OT Bereich,  der verflucht ist,  weil anscheinend ihn niemand auf dauer verlassen kann,  lastet auch auf diesem Thread ein Fluch,  welcher bewirkt,  dass die Teilnehmer bestehen.  Im mndlichen hat er auch fast immer gewirkt...

Fr alle die noch mssen:  *Fluch erneuer*

cool,  ich wollte schon immer...harharhar

Sk

----------


## sweetashoney

super, na da muss ich ja gleich drauf antworten, damit ich mglichst viel von dem Fluch abbekomm  :Smilie: 

P.s.: Von dem Single-thread- Fluch wusste ich bis jetzt noch nichts- hab auch was reingeschrieben und bis jetzt schein ich auch verflucht zu sein *so ein Mist lol*

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Oh man,na dann muss ich aber jetzt auch noch ganz fix was mailen!! Will doch auch was vom Fluch abbekommen!!!!   :Grinnnss!:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Ich drcke wirklich den ganzen Tag die Daumen und ich kann nur sagen es ist wirklich schwierig so den Alltag zu meistern... Allein bein Haare waschen... Oh man...  :bhh:   ::-oopss:   :Woow:  

Hoffentlich merkt keiner das ich wirklich schon mental langsam anfange abzubauen...   ::-dance:   :Blush:   :peng:

----------


## sweetashoney

Keine Angst, ist genug fr uns beide ;)

----------


## Anne1970

Na, da mchte ich auch gern was abbekommen, keine Angst, nicht viel, nur genug, um das "Mndliche" am 27. zu bestehen, gar nicht mehr. Habe brigens ber meine drei Prfer eine ganze Menge Protokolle hier auf Medilearn gefunden, flle jetzt noch auf, um durch so Fragen wie:"Was muss ein Raumfahrer alles mit auf seine Reise nehmen?", "Was wissen Sie ber Milch, Kaffee, Alkohol und Lebertran?" und "Kann man durch die Haut Sauerstoff aufnehmen?" nicht gleich in Panik versetzt werde. 
Ansonsten schlucke ich fleiig Johanniskrautkapseln ( ist tatschlich ein MAO-Hemmer, habe ich heute berflssigerweise gelesen), um die Stimmungsamplituden niedrig zu halten... Hat irgendjemand noch Tipps?

----------


## Lava

> Das runde O und das runde S ASAT GOT
> das eckige L und das eckige P ALAT GPT
> hab ich ganz allein erfunden diese Eselsbrcke


Meine war (und ist) immer noch, GOT(T) schwebt wie ein (A)SAT(TELIT) ber allem  :bhh:

----------


## Meuli

> Meine war (und ist) immer noch, GOT(T) schwebt wie ein (A)SAT(TELIT) ber allem


Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das GOT(T) nicht ALA(T) ist  :Grinnnss!:  Das ist auch sehr gut hngen geblieben bei mir  :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

Oh oh, ob das mal so political correct ist  :bhh:

----------


## Meuli

pfff^^  :bhh:   Habs ja net erfunden, nur bernommen^^

----------


## altervogel

darf ich dann auch ein bisserl fluch abhaben bitte? ich lern auch ganz brav... ab morgen.   ::-angel:   heute konnt ich noch nicht, nach 20 bunten histobildchen ist mir alles vor den augen verschwommen und ich wurde frchterlich mde...   :schnarch...:  klingt nach unterbewuten abwehr, aber ich werd mein unterbewutes schon rumkriegen   :Grinnnss!:  
bestelle derweil beim universum eine familienpackung kraft- und motivationsschub fr alle   ::-bee:

----------


## Mrs.Kitten

Na da drck ich dir aber besonders fest die Daumen,ich leide nmlich auch am lern-macht-mich-sooooo-mde-Syndrom.  :hmmm...:  
Aber das wird schon klappen!!
Sende nmlich auch schon den ganzen Tag Botschaften ins Universum!! Hoffe nur die GEZ klingelt nicht bei mir und will Gebhren!!    :bhh:  

Also viiieeellll Gllccckkk!!!!!!

----------


## altervogel

Danke   ::-winky:   !!!

----------


## Lava

> Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das GOT(T) nicht ALA(T) ist  Das ist auch sehr gut hngen geblieben bei mir


Der ist gut! *lol* Aber bei der Maus haben sie neulich erklrt, Gott und Allah seien dasselbe. Wie passt das nun ins Bild, hh?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smurfonline

Und so langsam schlft der Thread ein...   :schnarch...:

----------


## Doug

Schriftlich muss ich zwar noch zittern aber mndlich hat der "Fluch" aus dem Thread mich durchgebracht.
Danke   :Top:

----------


## melo80

Glckwunsch Doug!!!  :Top:  
Wann kriegt man denn Post von der LPA?

----------


## Afri

Na Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Und ich hoffe, dass der Fluch noch bis nchsten Donnerstag hlt...

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Schriftlich muss ich zwar noch zittern aber mndlich hat der "Fluch" aus dem Thread mich durchgebracht.
> Danke


Glckwunsch auch von mir!  :Party:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Schriftlich muss ich zwar noch zittern aber mndlich hat der "Fluch" aus dem Thread mich durchgebracht.
> Danke


HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH auch von mir!!! 
Bin auch dafr, dass der Fluch mindestens noch eine Woche anhlt *hoff und bet*

----------


## Doug

Danke   ::-winky:  
Ich drcke auch weiterhin die Daumen!

----------


## sassika

Als bis dato stille Mitleserin, will ich auch was von dem Fluch abhaben. Muss erst am Mittwoch ran, und sterbe bald, weil ich immer wieder Lcken entdecke (Habe das Gefhl mehr Lcken als Wissen....) und einfach nicht mehr Lernen kann. 

Die retrograde Hemmung hat halt voll eingesetzt!!!!!

Wie kann ein Mensch allein nur soooo mde und so verwirrt sein??!! Ich glaube mittlerweile Physikumskandidaten sind irgendwie nicht mehr alltagstauglich....

Also an alle, die auch noch ran mssen VIEL GLCK!! Wir schaffen das, (Oder?)!

----------


## funkytyreese

> Schriftlich muss ich zwar noch zittern aber mndlich hat der "Fluch" aus dem Thread mich durchgebracht.
> Danke


Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Und jetzt klr mich mal jemand auf von welchem Fluch ihr alle redet   :Grinnnss!:  , ich habe jetzt ne Zeit lang nicht mitgelesen. Scheinbar hilft er einem durch die Mndliche - ich brauch ihn auch!!!
Jetzt hab ich auch noch die Institutsvorsitzenden als Prfer erwischt, die gern mal ganze Gruppen durchfallen lassen, wenn ihnen grad danach ist (whrend meine lieben Kommilitonen 2 Tage lernen und damit auch gut durchkommen). Ich hab einfach Schiss, dass es jetzt an der blden mndlichen Prfung scheitert, obwohl ich meine schriftlichen mit 2 bestanden und gelerntgelerntgelerntgelernt habe. Herrje, ich jammer schon wieder...
Die Zeit bis zum Prfungstag auszuhalten ist glaube ich das Schlimmste. Ich wnsch uns, dass sie schnell (und lehrreich   :Grinnnss!:  ) vorbei geht.

Gre!

----------


## goeme

> Muss erst am Mittwoch ran,


der mittwoch nach ostern ist ein perfekter tag fr die mndliche, da hab ich vor nem jahr bestanden  :Grinnnss!: 
viel erfolg!!

----------


## beetle-max

Ich bewundere alle die nach der Schriftliches noch durchs Mndliche mssen!
Ich bin seit der Schriftlichen nur dabei, mich zu erholen...hat alles ganz schn geschlaucht! Wo sind denn die ganzen fleiigen Schreiber von den letzten Wochen hin??? Macht ihr alle Urlaub?
Viel Glck noch an alle, die noch was vor sich haben!!!
 :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Anne1970

Schn, diese gute Laune, die Du verbreitest, lieber/liebe beetle-max!

Was glaubst Du,  was all diejenigen tun, die das Mndliche noch vor sich haben? Am Donnertsga ist es bei mir so weit ( erster Versuch zwar, aber ich bin nicht mehr die Allerjngste, also wr es Zeit...)Also: Wenn Du sonst nix zu tun hast: Daumen drcken am 27. von 8 bis 12.30Uhr, okay?

----------


## Hessejung

Wir Frankfurter haben die mndliche Prfung alle noch vor uns! 
Ich bin erst im April dran... 

 ::-oopss:  

Alle die schon fertig sind: Gammelt schon mal fr mich mit!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Schn, diese gute Laune, die Du verbreitest, lieber/liebe beetle-max!
> 
> Was glaubst Du,  was all diejenigen tun, die das Mndliche noch vor sich haben? Am Donnertsga ist es bei mir so weit ( erster Versuch zwar, aber ich bin nicht mehr die Allerjngste, also wr es Zeit...)Also: Wenn Du sonst nix zu tun hast: Daumen drcken am 27. von 8 bis 12.30Uhr, okay?


lol, wir haben die Ehre am gleichen Tag- werde an dich denken, wenn ich meine Prfung um 8:30 Uhr beginne... ugh =(

----------


## beetle-max

Na die Daumen drck ich auf jeden Fall!!!
Ist doch wenigstens was, wenn ich gute Laune verbreite...  :Grinnnss!:  
Hatte NICHT gefragt, was man denn so vor der Mndlichen so treibt!!!!!
Die Berliner hatten alle schon vor der Schriftlichen die mndliche Prfung....und die meine ich natrlich!!!
Was ihr jetzt vor der Mndlichen so "treibt" brauch ich NATRLICH nicht zu fragen...eventuellllll lernen??? Ich fhl mit euch!!!
Alles Gute fr alle gestressten und urlaubsbedrftigen Physikumsstudi`s!!!!
Viele Gre





> Schn, diese gute Laune, die Du verbreitest, lieber/liebe beetle-max!
> 
> Was glaubst Du,  was all diejenigen tun, die das Mndliche noch vor sich haben? Am Donnertsga ist es bei mir so weit ( erster Versuch zwar, aber ich bin nicht mehr die Allerjngste, also wr es Zeit...)Also: Wenn Du sonst nix zu tun hast: Daumen drcken am 27. von 8 bis 12.30Uhr, okay?

----------


## Anne1970

Danke! Kann Energie in jeder Form gebrauchen...

----------


## sassika

Sagt mal fehlen Euch eigentlich auch die einfachsten Worte, wenn ihr versucht etwas zu verbalisieren, was ihr eigentlich wisst?

Habe jetzt eigentlich Physio soweit wiederholt (war auch im Schriftlichen mein strkstes Fach) und versuche mich jetzt (laut) an den Prfungsprotokollen und scheiterte schon an so Worten wie "Tropomyosin blockiert die Myosinbindungsstelle" oder hnlichem. Das kann doch einfach nicht wahr sein. So bestehe ich am Mittwoch bestimmt nicht, wenn mir sogar meine Muttersprache abhanden geht!!!!  :Wand:

----------


## Anne1970

@sassika

Ja, ich habe das gleiche Symptom bei der Erklrung der Biosynthese von Cholsterol oder der Bildung von  Catecholaminen...  bei der man ja auch Phenylalanin als Vorstufe zu Tyrosin... das gibt Knoten in der Zunge... Hoffe, dass die Prfer nicht dem Halo-Effekt auf den Leim gehen...

Lg A

----------


## Afri

Bin am Donnerstag auch dabei. Ab 8.45 Uhr...
 ::-winky:  
Und das "Redenlernen" geht ganz gut mit diesen " Biochemie (/Physiologie) In Frage und Antwort" Bchern von elsevier, falls ihr noch ein bichen Zeit dafr haben solltet.

----------


## smurfonline

:Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  
*nochmalganzvielFluchinThreadversuchzustellen*

----------


## Anne1970

@Afri

Hm, weit Du, das Reden sollte schon gehen, ich frchte mich vor dem BLACKOUT, das hatte ich erst einmal in meinem Leben, allerdings whrend einer mndlichen Anatomie-Prfung...

----------


## Meuli

> Sagt mal fehlen Euch eigentlich auch die einfachsten Worte, wenn ihr versucht etwas zu verbalisieren, was ihr eigentlich wisst?
> 
> Habe jetzt eigentlich Physio soweit wiederholt (war auch im Schriftlichen mein strkstes Fach) und versuche mich jetzt (laut) an den Prfungsprotokollen und scheiterte schon an so Worten wie "Tropomyosin blockiert die Myosinbindungsstelle" oder hnlichem. Das kann doch einfach nicht wahr sein. So bestehe ich am Mittwoch bestimmt nicht, wenn mir sogar meine Muttersprache abhanden geht!!!!


Hihi, wir hier in Franken haben noch die Schwierigkeit mit hartem und weichem B etc ... Ich sach nur ATP und ADP  :Grinnnss!:  Hab das ganz extra betont ausgesprochen, damit der Prfer (nicht aus Franggen^^) mich auch versteht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Hihi, wir hier in Franken haben noch die Schwierigkeit mit hartem und weichem B etc ... Ich sach nur ATP und ADP  Hab das ganz extra betont ausgesprochen, damit der Prfer (nicht aus Franggen^^) mich auch versteht


haha, das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Bin auch aus dem schnen Franken und ja, manchmal ist es schwer B und P zu unterscheiden lol naja, wenn er mich dann verbessert, dann sag ich einfach, wie man im schnen Frankenland spricht (obwohl ich fast kein Frnkisch mehr kann  :Frown:  )- eine weitere Min weniger Zeit um was zu fragen   :Top:

----------


## funkytyreese

Mir fehlen auch oft die Formulierungen und Worte. Drft ihr denn in Euren Prfungen was aufmalen/ skizzieren (ich wei nicht, wie das an anderen Unis gehandhabt wird, daher frag ich)? 
Mir hilft es immer, wenn ich zumindest schon mal die O2-Bindungskurve aufgemalt hab, bevor ich die Situation in der Lunge/ im Gewebe erklre und was das eigentlich mit dem 2,3 BPG soll   :hmmm...:  

Und danke fr den Fluch!   :hmmm...:

----------


## sassika

Ja, wir drfen malen (in Homburg/Saar), es ist bei den manchen Prfern sogar erwnscht. Allerdings dann auch gaaaanz korrekt mit Achsenbeschriftung usw. und man luft in Gefahr dann einige Formeln zum besten geben zu drfen (nicht so unbedingt meine Strke....)
Aber ich denke ich werde das eine oder andere schon aufmalen, wenn ich es gefragt werde, z.B. kann ich den Regelkreis der kurzfristigen Blutdruckregulierung oder die Basalganglien viel besser erklren, wenn ich sie vorher aufmalen kann...

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Wann werden eigentlich die Zeugnisse verschickt?  Es wre wirklich schn,  es endlich schwarz auf wei zu haben,  dass ich mich nicht verzhlt habe...

Allen die mssen,  viel Erfolg *Flucherneuer*

SK

----------


## funkytyreese

*Ostereier verteilt*
Einen schnen Lerntag Euch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## iman

weit jemand, wann das lpa die zeugnisse zuschickt? es sind heute genau 2 wochen von dem schriftlichen her...  :Hh?:  
wieso sind sie sooo lamarschig??? es stehen nicht mal die lsungen bei impp  :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:

----------


## Hessejung

Es hie zwei bis drei Wochen! Ostern spielt vermutlich auch eine Rolle  :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

> weit jemand, wann das lpa die zeugnisse zuschickt? es sind heute genau 2 wochen von dem schriftlichen her...  
> wieso sind sie sooo lamarschig??? es stehen nicht mal die lsungen bei impp


geh mal davon aus, dass die herrschaften sich heute erst zusammensetzen um zu diskutieren, welche frage denn mglicherweise rausfliegt und welche net!
mich persnlich wrde es wundern, wenn da diese woche berhaupt noch irgendwas bekannt wird...

----------


## gabara

Ablenkung !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZpyWjgalsM

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## iman

> geh mal davon aus, dass die herrschaften sich heute erst zusammensetzen um zu diskutieren, welche frage denn mglicherweise rausfliegt und welche net!
> mich persnlich wrde es wundern, wenn da diese woche berhaupt noch irgendwas bekannt wird...


wie kommst du denn darauf? aus einer sicheren quelle?
wie ich so gesehen habe, sind die gesamtergebnisse(wo die ergebnisse von allen unis darauf stehen) jeweils am 29.3.2007 bzw  31.3.2006 bekannt gegeben worden(impp)....gehe davon aus ,dass die einzelnen zeugnisse schon vorher raus gekommen sind oder?
also ich tippe aud diese woche, oder besser gesagt hoffe,dass es so ist...habe kein bock mehr auf den brief von xxxxxlpa zu warten  :Hh?:   :Hh?:   :Keks:   :dagegen:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Kwoom

Die Zeugnisse gibt es erst immer nach den offiziellen Ergebnissen auf der impp Seite!

----------


## goeme

> wie kommst du denn darauf? aus einer sicheren quelle?


langjhrige erfahrung...
schau mal wann die ergebnisse verffentlich wurden, wenn ostern so nah nach phyiskum war....
es muss nicht sein, aber ich glaub nicht, dass sich da diese woche noch was tut...

----------


## Anne1970

> wie kommst du denn darauf? aus einer sicheren quelle?
> wie ich so gesehen habe, sind die gesamtergebnisse(wo die ergebnisse von allen unis darauf stehen) jeweils am 29.3.2007 bzw  31.3.2006 bekannt gegeben worden(impp)....gehe davon aus ,dass die einzelnen zeugnisse schon vorher raus gekommen sind oder?
> also ich tippe aud diese woche, oder besser gesagt hoffe,dass es so ist...habe kein bock mehr auf den brief von xxxxxlpa zu warten


Htte eine Idee zum Ablenken: Drck denen, die die Mndliche noch vor sich haben, die Daumen!! Ich bin am Donnerstag ab 8 Uhr dran. Bin mehr als aufgeregt. Dank endogener Cortisoldauerdusche ist mein Immunsystem am Boden. Nicht, dass mir mein (durchschnittliches)Aussehen sonst wichtig wre, aber mit vllig angeschwollener Nase und verstopften Nebenhhlen zur Prfung antreten zu mssen, ist nicht gerade nach meinem Geschmack!

Auerdem, was die Ungeduld zu warten betrifft: die lngste Zeit hat es jetzt gedauert. Die paar Tage schaffts Du auch noch. Mach Dir einfach positive Gedanken: z.B. NIE WIEDER PHYSIK!  :Top:  
Falls jemand noch Tipps fr mich hat... werden gern genommen...

----------


## Afri

ANNE! Wir schaffen das am Donnerstag. Egal wie! Guck dir zur Entspannung doch eine Folge Dr. House oder so an. Und mit der verstopften Nase erregst du vielleicht ein bichen das Mitgefhl deiner Prfer...
Das wird schon alles.
 :Top:

----------


## altervogel

oh ja bittebitte daumen drcken   :Top:   bin morgen um zwei dran und habe ein ausgeprgtes gefhl absoluter hirnleere, auerdem kann ich keine kekse mehr sehen   :Keks:  aber ich sag mir dauernd "morgen um die zeit isses erstmal vorbei"   ::-dance:  und auch wenn ich nochmal ran mu im herbst (  :dagegen:  ), so kann ich doch wenigstens mal zwei monate nixtun   :dumdiddeldum...: 
bitte entschuldigt wenn ich morgen zwischen zwei und sechs nicht fr euch drcken kann, aber danach bin ich dann wieder voll dabei fr alle die noch mssen! *positiveenergieinsuniversumschick*   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anne1970

> oh ja bittebitte daumen drcken    bin morgen um zwei dran und habe ein ausgeprgtes gefhl absoluter hirnleere, auerdem kann ich keine kekse mehr sehen   aber ich sag mir dauernd "morgen um die zeit isses erstmal vorbei"   und auch wenn ich nochmal ran mu im herbst (  ), so kann ich doch wenigstens mal zwei monate nixtun  
> bitte entschuldigt wenn ich morgen zwischen zwei und sechs nicht fr euch drcken kann, aber danach bin ich dann wieder voll dabei fr alle die noch mssen! *positiveenergieinsuniversumschick*


Also morgen zwischen zwei und sechs werde ich an Dich denken und alles drcken, was ich hab...   :Top:

----------


## sweetashoney

> Also morgen zwischen zwei und sechs werde ich an Dich denken und alles drcken, was ich hab...


und ich schliee mich an ;) Das wird schon!

@Anne: Das schaffen wir auch noch- du weisst ja, wir haben beide was von dem tollen Fluch abbekommen, also kann eigentlich gar nichts mehr schiefgehen... bin im Moment super aufgeregt, konnte trotz Baldriantabletten die ganze letzte Nacht nicht wirklich schlafen. Oh ja, und mich hat's auch total erwischt- verstopfte Nase, muss dauernd niesen, auerdem noch eine schne Blasenentzndung... naja, morgen nachmittag ist es endlich rum und dann wird entspannt, egal wie es ausgegangen ist (hoffentlich gut!)

----------


## funkytyreese

Uah, ich bin nachher dran und muss mich ablenken...
Es ist so fies, man wei gar nicht wohin mit sich. Mir ist schlecht, ich bin krank (naja, Erkltung, aber die nervt) und ich wei jetzt gerade gar nichts mehr. Hoffentlich geht es Euch besser.
Auf jeden Fall drck ich heute Abend ab sechs wieder die Daumen fr alle, die in den kommenden Tagen noch dran sind.
Zittrige Gre

----------


## sweetashoney

> Uah, ich bin nachher dran und muss mich ablenken...
> Es ist so fies, man wei gar nicht wohin mit sich. Mir ist schlecht, ich bin krank (naja, Erkltung, aber die nervt) und ich wei jetzt gerade gar nichts mehr. Hoffentlich geht es Euch besser.
> Auf jeden Fall drck ich heute Abend ab sechs wieder die Daumen fr alle, die in den kommenden Tagen noch dran sind.
> Zittrige Gre


awwww... dankeschn! Du bekommst natrlich auch alle Daumen von mir gedrckt   :Top:  Und um 6 hast's du rum (bestimmt bestanden), das wird schon ;)

----------


## Anne1970

> und ich schliee mich an ;) Das wird schon!
> 
> @Anne: Das schaffen wir auch noch- du weisst ja, wir haben beide was von dem tollen Fluch abbekommen, also kann eigentlich gar nichts mehr schiefgehen... bin im Moment super aufgeregt, konnte trotz Baldriantabletten die ganze letzte Nacht nicht wirklich schlafen. Oh ja, und mich hat's auch total erwischt- verstopfte Nase, muss dauernd niesen, auerdem noch eine schne Blasenentzndung... naja, morgen nachmittag ist es endlich rum und dann wird entspannt, egal wie es ausgegangen ist (hoffentlich gut!)


Gegen die meine (Cystitis) habe ich zwei Tabl.Cotrim forte genommen: Die Symptome waren innerhalb einer Stunde weg. Was den Fluch betrifft, man kann nciht genug Untersttzung haben!! Also, fr Dich, Sweathoney auch alles Gute!!

----------


## sweetashoney

> Gegen die meine (Cystitis) habe ich zwei Tabl.Cotrim forte genommen: Die Symptome waren innerhalb einer Stunde weg. Was den Fluch betrifft, man kann nciht genug Untersttzung haben!! Also, fr Dich, Sweathoney auch alles Gute!!


Ja, ich war auch schon beim Arzt und der hat mir ein Antibiotikum verschrieben... kam sogar aufgrund meines Examenstatus schneller dran als alle anderen (jetzt muss ich natrlich bestehen, nochmal sowas zu bringen kann ich net, wenn ich's nochmal machen msste und bestimmt wieder krank werden wrde). Wnsch dir auch ganz viel Erfolg! Das schaffen wir schon ;)

----------


## iman

wisst ihr wie lange die mndlichen prfungen noch dauern? etwa bis zum 30.03?
weil ich gehrt habe, dass die zeugnisse erst dann abgeschickt werden wenn alle ihren mndlichen teil auch schon hinter sich haben!!!???   :Hh?:   :dagegen:

----------


## sweetashoney

> wisst ihr wie lange die mndlichen prfungen noch dauern? etwa bis zum 30.03?
> weil ich gehrt habe, dass die zeugnisse erst dann abgeschickt werden wenn alle ihren mndlichen teil auch schon hinter sich haben!!!???


Also, die mndlichen sind von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich. Ich wrde mal schtzen, dass auf jeden Fall noch Prfungen Anfang April stattfinden. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es damit zusammenhngt. Brokratische Mhlen mhlen bekanntlich ein bisserl langsamer. Und ich glaube gehrt zu haben, dass die Briefe dann verschickt werden, wenn auch die offiziellen Lsungen inkl. Bestehensgrenzen im Internet bekannt gegeben werden (das sollte so Ende dieser Woche- Anfang nchster Woche sein).

----------


## Tinsche

[COLOR=Navy]Also ich kann nur sagen, dass hier in Mainz auch am 4.4. noch Prfungen sind. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus dass zumindest in Rheinland Pfalz die Zeugnisse erst nach diesem Datum rausgehen. In anderen Bundeslndern wo das Mndliche schon gelaufen is (Berlin) wird das doch sicher dann direkt mit den Ergebnissen rausgehen....hoffe ja dass das jetzt alles bald mal online kommt...die brauchen ja ewig!   :Hh?:  naja fr alle die es hinter sich haben noch schne restliche Semsterferien und denkt an uns! 
 :Party:  
VLG[/COLOR]

----------


## altervogel

So Ihr Lieben, jetzt bin ich wieder voll da mit beiden Daumen, hab zum Glck bestanden. Ihr packt das, der Fluch wird sein briges tun!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Und versucht vorher was zu essen, ich hab heute morgen original ein halbes Duplo und ne Tasse Tee konsumiert und das wars... gegen halb sechs war der Unterzuckertatterich voll da   :Keks:  
Also, haut rein! Tschakka!!   :Top:   Und dann ab in die KLINIK!!!   ::-dance:

----------


## sweetashoney

> So Ihr Lieben, jetzt bin ich wieder voll da mit beiden Daumen, hab zum Glck bestanden. Ihr packt das, der Fluch wird sein briges tun!   Und versucht vorher was zu essen, ich hab heute morgen original ein halbes Duplo und ne Tasse Tee konsumiert und das wars... gegen halb sechs war der Unterzuckertatterich voll da   
> Also, haut rein! Tschakka!!    Und dann ab in die KLINIK!!!


HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH! Siehste, hab ich doch gesagt, dass du bestehst ;) Super gemacht! Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Fluch anhlt... nur noch ein paar Stunden und ich bin an der Reihe *bibber*

----------


## iman

was soll das hier mit diesem scheifluch???? ihr seid doch mediziner oder?
kein kindergarten hier  :dagegen:  ...das nervt   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## funkytyreese

So, 
ich habs auch gepackt. Allen, die noch ranmssen: Ihr knnt das schaffen! Also gebt nochmal ein bisschen Gas und ab in die Klinik. 
Und zum rger meines Vorredners: *fluuuuuuuch*
Ich drck Euch beide Daumen!
LG

----------


## sweetashoney

> So, 
> ich habs auch gepackt. Allen, die noch ranmssen: Ihr knnt das schaffen! Also gebt nochmal ein bisschen Gas und ab in die Klinik. 
> Und zum rger meines Vorredners: *fluuuuuuuch*
> Ich drck Euch beide Daumen!
> LG


auch dir HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH! Auf dass dein Fluch mir helfen wird ;)

----------


## *nono*

Meinst du alle in Deutschland, oder nur alle deines Studienorts?? Ich hab nmlich erst am 04.04 Mndliche. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich da mal was anderes gelesen, dass sogar einer berichtet hat, dass er sein Zeugnis hatte, und die anderen nicht mal dran waren. Also, lassen wir uns berraschen...

----------


## iman

die lsungen und ergebnisse sind online,bei impp:
bestehensgrenze 181  :Hh?:  schn oder?  :kotzen: 
und wei jemand wie hoch die medi-learn-lsungen mit den von impp bereinstimmen???  :Traurig:

----------


## Anne1970

> HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH! Siehste, hab ich doch gesagt, dass du bestehst ;) Super gemacht! Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Fluch anhlt... nur noch ein paar Stunden und ich bin an der Reihe *bibber*


Ja, hallo allerseits, bei mir hat es geklappt.

LG Anne

----------


## maxklausen

Hilfe!
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Die Notengrenze zu einer 2 liegt bei 249 ES SEI DENN ich hab die 3 Fragen, die gestrichen wurden alle richtig, weil die Grenze dann fr mich bei 252 liegt???

Kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder?

----------


## Dies irae

Wo stehen denn die fu***n' Notengrenzen?

----------


## goeme

klick hier

----------


## rrdy

> die lsungen und ergebnisse sind online,bei impp:
> bestehensgrenze 181  schn oder? 
> und wei jemand wie hoch die medi-learn-lsungen mit den von impp bereinstimmen???


eine lsung ist anders:

gruppe b, tag 2, frage 85. ML-Lsung: D, IMPP-Lsung: A. Ansonsten stimmt es glaub ich berein.

ja, wie luft das jetzt mit den gestrichenen antworten? hatte 2 von den 3 gestrichenen laut impp richtig.

edit: danke, habs gefunden. steigt die notengrenze nochmals um einen punkt, juchu.. ^^

----------


## Dies irae

http://impp.de/index.php?id=25

----------


## hias

> Hilfe!
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Die Notengrenze zu einer 2 liegt bei 249 ES SEI DENN ich hab die 3 Fragen, die gestrichen wurden alle richtig, weil die Grenze dann fr mich bei 252 liegt???
> 
> Kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder?


Ich wnschte, du httest recht...

----------


## goeme

schau einfach wieviele punkte du OHNE die 3 Fragen hast! sind das 249 dann hast ne 2!

----------


## iman

also stimmen die lsungen von medi-learn und impp berein?
und wurden heute die briefe abgeschickt?

----------


## goeme

n, medi-learn hat bei aufgabe A8/B85 ne andere Lsung angegeben, alle anderen waren richtig gelst.

den brief bekommst du nicht vom impp sondern deinem LPA, wann die den abschicken kann ich dir nicht sagen...

----------


## super-eni

wenn ich 184 punkte habe und von den 3 fragen,die rausgenommen wurden 2 richtig habe,bin ich dann durchgefallen?

----------


## iman

@ goeme
ich habe A, und da habe ich am ersten tag die frage 52 und am zweiten tag die frage 150 doch richtig, die von impp rausgenommen worden sind  :Hh?:  
wie wirkts auf meine punktzahl???? weils bei mir ziemlich knapp ist, zhlt halt jeder punkt  :Traurig:

----------


## goeme

> wenn ich 184 punkte habe und von den 3 fragen,die rausgenommen wurden 2 richtig habe,bin ich dann durchgefallen?


zhl doch einfach mal wieviele punkte du OHNE die 3 fragen hast, dann kannst du dir die frage schnell selbst beantworten  :Smilie:

----------


## goeme

> @ goeme
> ich habe A, und da habe ich am ersten tag die frage 52 und am zweiten tag die frage 150 doch richtig, die von impp rausgenommen worden sind  
> wie wirkts auf meine punktzahl???? weils bei mir ziemlich knapp ist, zhlt halt jeder punkt


auch fr dich der Tipp, zhl einfach alle punkte OHNE die rausgenommenen Fragen!!

----------


## super-eni

das ist es ja.. bei impp steht,dass meine bestehnsgrenze damit bei 182 liegt. 
nur mit oder ohne diese 3 fragen?

----------


## Muriel

Ohne die Fragen bei der allgemeinen Grenze, mit den Fragen bei der hheren angegebenen

----------


## iman

> auch fr dich der Tipp, zhl einfach alle punkte OHNE die rausgenommenen Fragen!!


das ist aber voll unfair....ich habe doch diese fragen richtig beantwortet.....die drfen mir die punkte doch nicht einfach so abziehen  :Hh?:

----------


## goeme

> das ist es ja.. bei impp steht,dass meine bestehnsgrenze damit bei 182 liegt. 
> nur mit oder ohne diese 3 fragen?


wenn du diese 3 fragen von vornherein eliminierst, dann zhlen sie weder in der gesamtaddition der fragen noch auf deine punkte.
wenn du nun 181 von 317 hast wirst du bestanden haben, wenn du 180 hast denk ich mich in diese geschichte mit was ist wenn ich 2 von den 3 nicht gewerteten richtig habe nochmal rein!

----------


## Muriel

> das ist aber voll unfair....ich habe doch diese fragen richtig beantwortet.....die drfen mir die punkte doch nicht einfach so abziehen


werden sie ja auch nicht

----------


## super-eni

also htte ichs mit den 184 auf jeden fall bestanden?
was heisst das mit der bestehensgrenze bei 182,wenn man 2 der 3 fragen richtig hat?

----------


## Hessejung

Die Referenzgruppen aus Gttingen, Mainz und Wrzburg sind ja mal ganz bel!!     :Woow:   :Woow:

----------


## Muriel

Es wurden drei Fragen aus der Wertung genommen, damit berechnet sich die Bestehensgrenze nicht mehr auf der Basis von 320, sondern auf der von 317 Fragen.  Jetzt knnen Leute ja die eliminierten Frgen richtig beantwortet haben. In diesem Fall sagt das IMPP, dass diese ja nicht benachteiligt werden drfen, wenn eine Leistung, die sie erbracht haben, einfach nicht anerkannt wrde. Somit errechnet sich fr diese Leute eine neue Bestehensgrenze prozentual je nachdem wieviele Fragen sie richtig beantwortet haben mit der Basis auf 318, 319 oder 320 Aufgaben. 
Das ist mitnichten unfair, wie das so viele gerne hinstellen, denn eine Klausur mt 25 Fragen hat ja nun auch eine andere Bestehensgrenze als eine mit 30, oder?

----------


## iman

am geilsten ist bei kln...5 leute teilgenommen,4 durchgefallen  ::-oopss:

----------


## goeme

> Die Referenzgruppen aus Gttingen.... ja mal ganz bel!!


woran das wohl nur liegt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sall

Hab wegen 1 Pkt nicht bestanden...aber ich hatte die all 3 rausgenommen wordene Fragen richtig....d.h. fuer mich bestehensgrenze 183......was ist das denn fuer ne quatsch!!!!!!! finde ich ja sehr unfair.......

----------


## Hessejung

"Referenz`ler" an Unis bei denen man nur im WS anfangen kann, sind dann wohl Leute, die mit Scheinen von anderen Unis kommen und dann nach 4 Semestern Physikum machen? Oder sind das auch Leute mit Urlaubssemestern?! Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht in Ordnung  :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

> Hab wegen 1 Pkt nicht bestanden...aber ich hatte die all 3 rausgenommen wordene Fragen richtig....d.h. fuer mich bestehensgrenze 183......was ist das denn fuer ne quatsch!!!!!!! finde ich ja sehr unfair.......


was ist daran quatsch? bei dir werden 3 Fragen mehr als bei anderen gewertet, also wie muriel schon schrieb hast du eine andere Bestehensgrenze!
selbst ohne die 3 Fragen also von einem Examen mit 317 Fragen ausgehend kommst du anscheinend auch nicht auf die 181 Punkte oder?

----------


## super-eni

muriel,
ist die bestehensgrenze bei 182 mit oder ohne den fragen?

----------


## sall

Habe 182!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bei 1er Bestehensgrenze von 183, nicht 181....sonst haette ich ja bestanden....

----------


## goeme

> Habe 182!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bei 1er Bestehensgrenze von 183, nicht 181....sonst haette ich ja bestanden....


und wieviele punkte hast du bei einer bestehensgrenze von 181, also OHNE die 3 fragen die aus der wertung genommen worden sind????

----------


## goeme

> muriel,
> ist die bestehensgrenze bei 182 mit oder ohne den fragen?


die bestehensgrenze ist 181 wenn man diese 181 auf 317 fragen berechnet.
hat man nach 317 fragen 180 punkte kann es sich lohnen zu kucken was mit diesen 3 fragen der fall ist...

----------


## super-eni

habe ja 2 von den fragen richtig.
insgesamt 184.aber hab ichs jetzt bestanden?

----------


## goeme

184 - 2 = 182 damit entweder Punktlandung oder eins zuviel

siehe hier was ist, wenn man bei dir von 319 fragen ausgeht

----------


## sall

Hab mit allen Fragen 182 ( d.h. mit dem rausgenommene Fragen....)

----------


## goeme

> Hab mit allen Fragen 182 ( d.h. mit dem rausgenommene Fragen....)


und damit wie du schon anmerktest einen punkt der dir fehlt.
ziemlich mies sowas zu erfahren, aber dennoch nicht unfair das andere mit 181 bestehen, die hatten idr 3 fragen weniger um diese 181 punkte zu erreichen!
kepp your hey up und rock das impp beim nchsten mal!

----------


## sall

Trotzdem habe ich 3 richtige Fragen mehr als manchen gehabt, die jetzt bestanden haben!!!!!

----------


## goeme

und wenn wir die 3 fragen rausnehmen, dann hast du keine 181 punkte...

----------


## sall

Was willst du mir eigentlich erzaehlen....mir tut es sehr leid fuer die Patienten, die mir so einer aroganter zu tun haben!!!!

Warum sollen ueberhaupt Fragen rausgenommen werden, die ich richtig hatte....so gesehen sollte ich die 3 Fragen extra-pkt. bekommen?????Dir koennte genau so passieren, 3 richtige Fragen von dir einfach so weg, und ich haette dann deine 3 Fragen falsch gehabt dann hatte ich jetzt bestanden und du nicht...

Act like a Doctor....

----------


## Doctse

> Was willst du mir eigentlich erzaehlen....mir tut es sehr leid fuer die Patienten, die mir so einer aroganter zu tun haben!!!!
> 
> Warum sollen ueberhaupt Fragen rausgenommen werden, die ich richtig hatte....so gesehen sollte ich die 3 Fragen extra-pkt. bekommen?????Dir koennte genau so passieren, 3 richtige Fragen von dir einfach so weg, und ich haette dann deine 3 Fragen falsch gehabt dann hatte ich jetzt bestanden und du nicht...
> 
> Act like a Doctor....


Jetzt komm mal runter.

Goeme weiss selber gut genug, wie das ist, knapp durchzufallen. Und er hat mit seinen Angaben nun mal recht.

Das System mit dem Nachteilsausgleich wurde hier schon mehrfach erklrt. 

Wenn jemand die 3 aus der Wertung genommenen Fragen falsch hat, dann errechnet sich die Bestehensgrenze auf der Basis von 317 Fragen. Wenn aber jemand, so wie du z.B. diese 3 Fragen richtig hat, dann errechnet sich die Bestehensgrenze auf der Basis von 320 Fragen. Sprich du hattest mehr Fragen zur Verfgung und demzufolge ist deine Grenze auch hher. 

Notenspiegel bei Aufgabeneliminierungen

----------


## Kayla

Hallo, verstehe dieses bldes Nachteilsausgleichsystem nicht. Habe ohne diese Fragen die raus genommen wurden 182, und eine bei einer Frage die raus genommen wurde ein mgliche richtige Antwort. Was heisst das jetzt fr mich? Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Hatte heute Nachmittag mndliches und bestanden, mit voller Euphorie und dann komme ich heim und sehe diese hohe Bestehengrenze...

Lieben Dank

----------


## goeme

wenn du ohne die 3 fragen 182 hast, dann mach dich auf und feier!
herzlichen glckwunsch!

PS: nur n bertragungsfehler kann dir die feier verderben...

----------


## Kayla

Sorry wenn ich nochmal fragen muss - smtliche Hirnzellen sind heute verbraucht wurden...
Ohne diesen drei Fragen habe ich 182, habe eine mglich richtige Antwort bei einer dieser Fragen, das heisst ich habe 183? ndert sich dadurch fr mich die Bestehensgrenze?

Lieben Dank

----------


## Muriel

Wenn Du OHNE die 3 rausgenommenen Fragen 182 Punkte hast, dann ist alles gut, weil die Bestehensgrenze bei 317 gewerteten Fragen bei 181 liegt. Also geh feiern  :Party:

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich glaube, das Problem liegt bei dem Wort "Nachteilsausgleich". Nennt das Ganze einfach "angepasste Notengrenzen an die Menge der gewerteten Fragen" und schon ist es logisch. Mehr Fragen zur Verfgung bedeutet eine hhere Fragen-Gesamtzahl. Und um zu bestehen muss man zwingend einen bestimmten Prozentsatz der zur Verfgung stehenden Fragen richtig haben. Das ist erstens nicht schwer zu verstehen und zweitens kein Grund, sich hier aufzuregen. So sind die Regeln, so steht es geschrieben und so ist es nun einmal Fakt.
Wer also meint, dass das IMPP die drei herausgenommenen Fragen den Leuten, die richtig darauf geantwortet haben, als "Bonus" schenkt, der sollte sich von diesem Gedanken verabschieden.

----------


## essenstudi

Es wre wohl einfacher nachzuvollziehen, wenn man die drei Fragen ganz unter den Tisch fallen lassen wrde, was ja auch auf's selbe hinaus liefe und nicht noch Verwirrung stiften wrde mit "richtigen" Antworten bei rausgenommenen Fragen. 
Die drei Fragen haben nicht getaugt und sind eliminiert worden. Sprich, das Physikum bestand nur aus 317 Fragen, von denen 181 richtig sein mssen. 
Was man bei den drei entfernten Fragen hatte, ist unter den Bedingungen  doch total irrelevant.

----------


## sall

> Es wre wohl einfacher nachzuvollziehen, wenn man die drei Fragen ganz unter den Tisch fallen lassen wrde, was ja auch auf's selbe hinaus liefe und nicht noch Verwirrung stiften wrde mit "richtigen" Antworten bei rausgenommenen Fragen. 
> Die drei Fragen haben nicht getaugt und sind eliminiert worden. Sprich, das Physikum bestand nur aus 317 Fragen, von denen 181 richtig sein mssen. 
> Was man bei den drei entfernten Fragen hatte, ist unter den Bedingungen  doch total irrelevant.


Danke dass du mich verstehst....hab die 3 Fragen richtig gehabt, und damit habe ich mit 182 nicht bestanden !

Gott koennte ich .......!

----------


## iman

hat jemand schon den brief gekriegt? weit jemand, wann lpa-dsseldorf die briefe losschickt? die schw.... gehen gar nicht ans tel...  :kotzen: 

auf der seite vom lpa steht, dass sobald sie die ergebnisse von impp haben, werden die zeugnisse unverzglich mit einem einfachen brief abgeschickt   :Hh?:  lmaa

----------


## altervogel

hab noch nix gekriegt.   :Keks:   diese scheiwarterei macht mich ganz wahnsinnig, jetzt wo das mndliche vorbei ist geht das hoffen und bangen wieder von vorne los   :Wand:  also ne freundin von mir hatte physikum herbst 07 und hatte spt (3,5 wochen nach schriftlich) mndliches, wute aber ihr schriftliches ergebnis vorher, das heit doch da das lpa zwei briefe verschickt oder? ich blicks einfach net   :Hh?:  
*zickenmodus an*und wenn jetzt einer daher kommt und mir erzhlt da ich spter als rztin noch viel mehr stre werde aushalten mssen, dem... dem... mit dem werde ich...... was erzhlen! jawoll!!! *zickenmodus aus*   ::-angel:

----------


## Xylamon

Die Offiziellen Lsungen werden vorher schon verffentlicht, und da du die Fragenhefte mit nach Hause nehmen kannst (Ausnahme in HH?), kann man sich das wohl einigermaen ausrechnen ob'S gereicht hat - wenn man sich sicher ist, dass man korrekt bertragen hat.

----------


## iman

...............................................

----------


## Anne1970

> woran das wohl nur liegt


Stimmt das Gercht also, dass die Uni G den stud. med.s einen Medlearnkurs spendiert? Dann drften die eigentlich nicht mehr in die Referenzgruppe fallen   :Grinnnss!:  

LG Anne

Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch, wie es muss...

----------


## Gammaflyer

> also ne freundin von mir hatte physikum herbst 07 und hatte spt (3,5 wochen nach schriftlich) mndliches, wute aber ihr schriftliches ergebnis vorher, das heit doch da das lpa zwei briefe verschickt oder? ich blicks einfach net


Ich hatte im letzten Herbst auch eher spt Mndliche und konnte mir das schriftliche Ergebnis vorher im LPA sagen lassen. Das Zeugnis kam zwei Wochen nach der Mndlichen zusammen mit der Ergebnismitteilung ber's Schriftlihce.

----------


## altervogel

also. es bleibt nichts auer ...einatmen.....ausatmen... und zwar solange bis der postmann (zweimal?dreimal?) klingelt   :schnarch...:

----------


## sonne_007

Hallo Leute,

ich drcke euch allen die Daumen, die jetzt noch ran mssen. Leider hat es bei mit dem Mndlichen nicht geklappt!  :Traurig:  
Ich habe das Schriftlich allerdings bestanden wie bescheuert ist das eigentlich.  :kotzen:  
Im Moment   :kotzen:   mich alles an! Wie habt ihr euch frs mndliche vorbereitet?

----------


## goeme

> Stimmt das Gercht also, dass die Uni G den stud. med.s einen Medlearnkurs spendiert?


der wird nicht spendiert, der ist aus studiengebhren finanziert....
warum die deshalb aber aus der Referenzgruppe fallen sollten versteh ich net so ganz...

----------


## essenstudi

> der wird nicht spendiert, der ist aus studiengebhren finanziert....
> warum die deshalb aber aus der Referenzgruppe fallen sollten versteh ich net so ganz...


Das ist ja mal ne vernnftige Verwendung der Studiengebhren! Bei uns reicht's noch nichtmal zum Heizen der Lernrume und der Mensa.   :kotzen:  
Aus der Referenzgruppe fallen sollen die Gttinger sicher nicht, aber einen Vorteil haben sie ja nunmal ganz sicher und damit eben auch Anteil an der hohen Bestehensgrenze.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab noch nie in der Mensa bzw. den Lernrumen gefroren  :Nixweiss: 

Abgesehen davon: den Gttingern hat man das Physikum ja auch nicht geschenkt, die mussten dafr genauso hart arbeiten wie alle anderen. Referenzgruppe hin oder her, es steht doch jedem frei, sich ebenso gut vorzubereiten  :Nixweiss: . Und im brigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze Semester Platz hat in diesem Kurs. Klr uns auf, goeme  :hmmm...: .

----------


## goeme

> Das ist ja mal ne vernnftige Verwendung der Studiengebhren! Bei uns reicht's noch nichtmal zum Heizen der Lernrume und der Mensa.   
> Aus der Referenzgruppe fallen sollen die Gttinger sicher nicht, aber einen Vorteil haben sie ja nunmal ganz sicher und damit eben auch Anteil an der hohen Bestehensgrenze.


die verwendung der studiengebhren ist in gttingen wirklich ziemlich gut, zumindest im bereich medizin!

was die referenzgruppe angeht, joa sieht man ja was MEDI-LEARN da so bewirken kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

> Und im brigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze Semester Platz hat in diesem Kurs. Klr uns auf, goeme .


200 ist maximum, von der referenzgruppe warens glaub ich nicht viele die nicht angemeldet waren  :hmmm...:

----------


## essenstudi

Mag ja subjektiv sein, aber wir haben uns bei der Vorbereitung zum P. da die ein oder andere Erkltung geholt. Aber egal. P. war schlimmer.   :Grinnnss!:  
Und ich frier gerne weiter, wenn die Gebhren bei uns so wie in Gttingen verwurstet werden. (Obwohl ich noch gar keine zahle.   ::-oopss:  )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich zahl ja auch keine  :bhh:  , daher mopper ich auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## essenstudi

> Ich hab noch nie in der Mensa bzw. den Lernrumen gefroren 
> 
> Abgesehen davon: den Gttingern hat man das Physikum ja auch nicht geschenkt, die mussten dafr genauso hart arbeiten wie alle anderen. Referenzgruppe hin oder her, es steht doch jedem frei, sich ebenso gut vorzubereiten . Und im brigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze Semester Platz hat in diesem Kurs. Klr uns auf, goeme .


Jaja, ich gnn's ihnen ja absolut. Sollte nicht neidisch klingen. Hab mich ja auch mit den Medi-Learn Skripten vorbereitet und steh der Gttinger Referenzgruppe puntemig in nichts nach (auer im Mndlichen, rks).

----------


## goeme

> Jaja, ich gnn's ihnen ja absolut. Sollte nicht neidisch klingen. Hab mich ja auch mit den Medi-Learn Skripten vorbereitet und steh der Gttinger Referenzgruppe puntemig in nichts nach (auer im Mndlichen, rks).


endlich mal einer auer mir der ein hoch auf die skripte ausspricht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nadine_club_1981

> endlich mal einer auer mir der ein hoch auf die skripte ausspricht



jepp kann mich dem nur anschieen, bei mir war es auch der dritte Versuch......und dank den Skripten von Medilearn habe ich auch locker bestanden...vorausgesetzt ich habe mich nicht mit 54 Kreuzchen vertan  :hmmm...: 

Allen die nicht bestanden haben Kopf hoch, und kmpfen.

----------


## melo80

Hallo Leute,

was ist mit Post??? So langsam sollten die doch kommen... Hat jmd schon eas bekommen?

LG

----------


## nathan_2002

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was ist mit Post??? So langsam sollten die doch kommen... Hat jmd schon eas bekommen?
> 
> LG



Melo????? Um 0:38 kommt der Postbote normalerweise nicht!!!   :Top:  

Leg dich noch mal Schlafen und schua heute so gegen 13 dann knnte was da sein!  ::-stud:

----------


## *nono*

leute die post streikt!! gerade jetzt. htten sie sich nicht einen anderen Zeitpunkt einfallen lassen knnen??

----------


## melo80

nathan, hast recht. nach dem ganzen Sch.. hier, hat man sowas wie ein Physikumsjetlag  :Grinnnss!:  
Werd morgen darauf hoffen...  :Keks:

----------


## Hessejung

Hab heut mndliche!!! Hoffe der Fluch ist noch nicht abgeklungen!   :hmmm...:  



Gehts noch jemandem so?

 :kotzen:

----------


## WaWa

@ hessejung:
Du rockst das, das wei ich!!!
Werd' dir alles Drcken, was ich grad' entbehren kann!  :Top: 
Lass krachen, Alter!  ::-dance:

----------


## Tinsche

Ich hab am Freitag erst.....dabei is mein Kopf ja sowas von voll und die Motivation sowas von weg! Dafr is die Angst umso grer...is es denn wirklich so viel weniger schlimm als man es sich vorstellt? Es gilt ja an vielen Unis so ein bisschen als Kr....Bitte um viele liebe aufmunternde Worte!   :Keks:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## altervogel

Tinsche Du packst das! Nur noch zwei Tage dann ist es vorbei   ::-winky:  Und wenn Du schon so spt Prfung haben mut dann hast Du bestimmt doppelt Glck und entspannte Prfer die genau die richtigen Fragen stellen   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Und ich hatte letzten Mittwoch auch den Eindruck da das mndliche Physikum bei weitem netter abluft als zum Beispiel ne mndliche Klausurnachprfung (und davon kann ich ein ganzes Liederbuch singen   :Blush:  )   
Also, noch zwei Tage Energie sammeln, den Freitag rocken und dann:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-bee:   ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Klar ist das die Kr, aber Kr heit ja nicht unbedingt, dass du da nochmal richtig rangenommen werden musst.

Geh eher mal davon aus, dass man dir nix Bses will. Immerhin hast du es bis zu diesem Punkt geschafft - und das ist nicht mal eben so mit dem kleinen Finger der linken Hand zu machen, wie wir alle wissen, gell? Natrlich verlangt man von dir Wissen, aber ein "ausreichend" sollte schon drin sein, es sei denn, man schweigt die Prfer an oder erzhlt grbsten Bockmist. Klar gibt es auch maligne Prfer, aber die sind wirklich selten!!! 

Ich bin da mit dem Gefhl reingegangen, dass man mich endlich aus der Vorklinik raushaben will  :bhh: . Und siehe da, sie haben mich gelassen  :Grinnnss!: . Und berragend war meine Performance nun wahrlich nicht  :Blush: . Hab mich damals deutlich unter Wert verkauft, worber ich mich heute noch manchmal rgere. 

Sieh es so: In einigen Tagen ist es vorbei, so oder so. Vorher geht dir die Dse, keine Frage, aber sobald du drin sitzt, werden ungeahnte Energien mobilisiert. Und auch wenn du mal keine richtige Antwort weit, so shweige nicht, sondern bitte dir ein wenig Bedenkzeit aus oder um Umformulierung der Frage. So hast du ein wenig Zeit gewonnen. Merke: Die wissen auch, dass du nervs bist und nen Kegel in der Hose hast  :hmmm...: .

Tschakka!!!! Hinterbacken zusammenkneifen, Bauch rein, Brust raus, Kopf nach oben ausfahren und LCHELN!!! Ein bichen Show gehrt dazu, auch da  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. House

Nachdem ich die letzte Mndliche verkotzt habe, bin ich jetzt auch durch  ::-dance:  .

Ich fand's gar nicht schlimm. Viiiiieeeel netter als die komischen Biochemieabfragen oder noch schlimmer: Anatomie mndlich. Bei letzterem konnten einen schon 2 falsche Piepser aus dem Kurs kegeln.  :kotzen:  

Ich glaube, die wollen einen wirklich los werden.

Also wenn man nicht gerade DEN Korinthenkacker-Prof der Uni erwischt, ist es wirklich fast schon nett. 

Nur Mut, ihr schafft das  :Top: 

He, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich htte das jetzt vorher auch niemandem geglaubt.

----------


## Abigail2k5

Juhu, auch bei mir hat der "Fluch" gewirkt. Super.   :Party:  
Danke dafr!

----------


## MPIH

Huhu, liebe Neu-"cand.med."-ler!

Ihr habt nach eurem erfolgreichen Bestehen nicht zufllig n paar Medilearn Skripte zu verticken?
Wre supi!!

LG

----------


## Hessejung

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! BESTANDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  

Viel Glck an alle die noch ran mssen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## melo80

Glckwunsch   :Party:  

Soo, die meisten mssten jetzt doch durch sein. Die Post hat sich wohl auch geeinigt. Jetzt knnten die Zeugnisse langam aber sicher kommen. In 10,11 std. z.b.

Allen die noch die Tage mssen, DURCHHALTEN. Ihr schafft das  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   ::-stud:

----------


## Tinsche

Vielen vielen Dank fr eure lieben Tipps! Jetzt bin ich am berlegen was ich heut noch mach...ich denke viel tu ich nicht mehr sonst werd ich hier wahnsinnig...bin ich eh schon halb! Ich wei zwar nicht genau von welchem Fluch ihr redet, aber wenn er hilft um zu bestehen, mchte ich gerne auch verflucht sein! Hbsch Daumen drcken Morgen, bitte...ich berichte! Bis dahin is mir dann weiterhin schlecht...  :kotzen:   :hmmm...: 
Glckwunsch an alle dies schon geschafft haben!   :Top:

----------


## beetle-max

> Vielen vielen Dank fr eure lieben Tipps! Jetzt bin ich am berlegen was ich heut noch mach...ich denke viel tu ich nicht mehr sonst werd ich hier wahnsinnig...bin ich eh schon halb! Ich wei zwar nicht genau von welchem Fluch ihr redet, aber wenn er hilft um zu bestehen, mchte ich gerne auch verflucht sein! Hbsch Daumen drcken Morgen, bitte...ich berichte! Bis dahin is mir dann weiterhin schlecht...  
> Glckwunsch an alle dies schon geschafft haben!


Ich wnsch Dir fr morgen viel Glck, vor allem gute Nerven und viel Wissen!
Du schaffst das schon! Wirst sehen, ist halb so schlimm-sagen ja im nachhinein die meisten...ist aber WIRKLICH so!!! Mndliche Prfungen waren fr mich -nervlich gesehen- nie der "Sonntagsspaziergang". Und das BESTE!!!!: Du wirst Dich danach groartig fhlen- bei uns gabs erstmal ordentlich Endorphine und Sekt  :Grinnnss!:  
Mach heut nicht mehr so lange und morgen Abend kannst du nur noch ENTSPANNEN!!! ALLES GUTE!!!!!!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Hessejung

Viel Glck Tinsche! Du schaffst das!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## fotzipoepsel

da hat sich das LPA -BaW einen wirklich herzhaften verspteten aprilscherz mit mir erlaubt. 

heute kam die ergebnismitteilung:

anzahl der geweteten fragen: 317 
persnliches ergebnis: *180*
Bestehensgrenze: *181*

was heissen wrde: NICHT BESTANDEN !!!   :dagegen:  

*aber woher kommen auf einmal die 180 fragen her - ich hatte doch 182 gezhlt ?*   :Hh?:   :Hh?:   :Hh?:  


*bertragungsfehler? schweissfleckfehler? geburtsfehler?*

ich also im SCHOCK ... fang an zu zhlen und zu vergleichen ... auf der rckseite stehen ja die eigenen antworten ... vorwrts rckswrts ... seitwrts ... und mit dem taschenrechner, den fingern, erbsen ... 

tattaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 182 ... ich komme immer wieder auf *182* ... so wie laut meinem lsungsheft auch. 


und pltzlich dmmert es mir:


die haben die gestrichenen fragen nicht mit ausgewiesen - und ich hatte zwei gestrichene fragen richtig. 

somit nachteilsausgleichsregelung ... und somit 319 erreichbare punkte - davon 182 erreicht und BESTANDEN !


*aber schreibt man das so hin ??? nein ...* 


sondern verschlsselt im kleingedrucken:

 _"aufgrund der nachteilsausgleichsregelung nach paragraph so und so wird die schrifliche prfung mit der note -ausreichend- bewertet"_


-ausreichend- heisst 4 und 4 heisst bestanden. h?!!! 

*WIESO SCHREIBT MAN DAS NICHT GLEICH VERSTNDLICH HIN ?* 


ich hab jetzt ber 1h rumgemacht im schock weil mir nicht gleich ersichtlich war, dass die zwei gestrichenen fragen, die ich richtig hatte, in den angaben rausgerechnet waren. und ich dachte an einen bertragungsfehler und suche und suche und suche. ich bin so schon genug durch den wind wegen der bevorstehenden mndlichen ... meine fresse, wenn ich noch kein magengeschwr habe, jetzt bestimmt ... das studium killt mich noch   :Traurig:  

drckt mir mal die daumen fr die mndliche - ich hab noch sooooooviele lcken ... und soooowenig mut !   :Blush: 

lg
chris

----------


## Tinsche

Ja dann is das ja echt ne Verarsche weil es steht eindeutig da bei 319 hat man mit 182 bestanden...wrd ich gleich mal anrufen! Ich wnsch dir viel Glck muss auch morgen in die Hhle des Lwen...wann bist du dran? Aber wir schaffen das schon! Tschakaa! LG

----------


## fotzipoepsel

also wegen dem nachteilsausgelich mach ich mir keine sorgen ... ich bin eins dieser kinder bei denen dieser nachteilsausgleich funktioniert - und eben verhindert dass ich nen nachteil habe.  

laut IMPP liegt die bestehensgrenze wenn man 2 von den 3 getrichenen fragen richtig hat bei *182 punkten.* 

dieses frhjahr sind zum bestehen *57,1% der mglichen erreichbaren punkte notwendig*. gestrichene fragen, die man richtig hat zhlen zu den mglichen erreichbaren punkten mit dazu -> nachteilsausgleich. _wenn man mir die punkte streichen wrde wre das ein nachteil fr mich weil richtiges nicht anerkannt wird - wenn ich die punkte kriegen wrde ohne die bestehensgrenze anzupassen, wre das ein vorteil fr mich gegenber anderen - ich htte dann bonuspunkte._ 

das heisst konkret - ich hab nicht 317 mgl. erreichbare sondern 319. 

und *57,1% von 319 sind: 182,15 punkte* -> sprich 182 - und 182 habe ich ja.   ::-winky:  

htte ich alle 3 gestrichenen fragen richtig wren 57,1% von 320: 182,71 punkte -> und somit 183. [hier wird eben nach oben gerundet  :grrrr....:  ]

bei 1 richtig von 3 gestrichenen: 57,1% von 318 sind: 181,57 punkte -> also 182 [hier das runden echt fies!]


*ich hab bestanden und wirklich arg viel knapper kann man wohl nicht bestehen.*  :Top:  

in der tat htte ich, wenn man mir die zwei fragen genommen htte, die ich richtig hatte, nicht bestanden -> aber dann htte ich einen nachteil. 

_das ist die magie und das geheimnis des nachteilausgleiches._   :Keks:  

und der zettel ist echt verarsche - denn auf dem zettel steht nicht wirklich drauf dass ich 182 punkte habe ... sondern nur dass ich mit nem -ausreichend- bestanden habe. wenn man auf der rckseite aber mitzhlt dann kommt man auf die 180 regulren + 2 von den gestrichenen. das htte man auch eleganter formulieren knnen. 

und der witz ist:

ich hab einem BEAMTEN diesen zettel vorgelegt - der schaut drauf und meint nur locker: DU HAST BESTANDEN, laut nachteilsregelung. innerhalb von 3sec hat er diesen schrieb verstanden. ich hab 1,5h stunden gebraucht. 

ich muss am dienstag ran - wenn ich meine krperfunktionen noch solange mit kaffe und pizza aufrechterhalten kann.

lg
chris

----------


## Figo_10

legen sie die briefe in den briefkasten oder klopfen sie an die tr ?

----------


## iman

..............................

----------


## altervogel

> legen sie die briefe in den briefkasten oder klopfen sie an die tr ?


also  bei mir lag vorhin ein groer brauner umschlag im briefkasten   ::-bee:

----------


## Figo_10

Danke Altervogel! dann kan ich ausschlafen   :schnarch...: 

ich hoff, du hast bestanden!!

----------


## Kayla

In Marburg hat die Uni bereits am Montag wieder begonnen. Ich hatte im schriftlichen knapp bestanden, aber wute es natrlich aufgrund von mglichen bertragungsfehlern nicht definitiv...  Leider hatte ich das Mndliche erst letzte Woche Donnerstag Nachmittag, rief am Montag in der frh im Dekanat an: "mir fehlen noch die letzten Namen vom LPA"... also ich gehe brav in die Einfhrungsveranstaltung um 14 Uhr und wute immernoch nicht ob ich bestanden habe. Whrend dieser Veranstaltung wurden dann die endgltigen Listen vorm Hrsaal ausgehngt... es waren mit die schlimmsten Minuten der letzten Woche! Und ich bin seit Montag in der Klinik und habe mein Zeugnis auch noch nicht.
Hatte den netten Herrn vom IMPP gefragt, wie das ist mit den Zeugnissen/ Ergebnissen, die LPAs wissen bereits vor der Verffentlichung der Ergebnisse, wer bestanden hat. Falls du bis Montag kein Zeugnis hast, frage im Dekanat nach und geh in die Einfhrungsveranstaltung - die wissen zu dem Zeitpunkt mehr als wir!
Wnsche allen die noch ran mssen und aufs schriftliche Ergebnis warten, viel Glck das es gereicht hat.

----------


## melo80

> lpa-dsseldorf hat schon die briefe am mittwoch abgeschickt....sie sind immer noch unterwegs!!! wieso? weil jetzt die beschieene post streikt  
> am montag geht hier schon die uni los!!!! ey ist es immer so mit dem lpa und der zeugnisermittlung oder haben sie diesmal so ne panne dass es alles so lange dauert????


ich hoffe, dass wir heute auch etwas bekommen iman. Montag geht es bei uns auch los...

Hast du bei der Lpa ds angerufen? die haben es am Mittwoch abgeschickt?

----------


## altervogel

oh mann, ich wnsch euch allen so sehr da das jetzt mal was wird mit der post!! das ist kaum mitanzusehen, wie ihr in der luft hngt   :dagegen:   :dagegen:  in baw streikt zum glck nix, aber dafr knnt ihr euch ein halbes eis kaufen. sptestens morgen denk ich seid ihr aber auch nen schritt (hoffentlich in die klinik   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ) weiter!!!

liebe gre vom mitfhlenden alten vogel (alias regina   :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Tinsche

JIPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!Ihr hattet alle so recht- so schlimm wars wirklich nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Juc  huuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Top:   ::-dance:

----------


## Hessejung

Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  

 :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## altervogel

herzlichen glckwunsch!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   und jetzt: nie wieder vorklinik!!!!  :Top:   ::-dance:   ::-bee:   ::-winky:   :bhh:

----------


## beetle-max

An Tinsche: 

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!
Dann kannst Du ja heute wie versprochen relaxen, feiern, wie auch immer- irgenwas was Spa macht!!!   ::-dance:

----------


## mareike7

Gilt der Nachteilsausgleich eigentlich fr alle?
Zum Beispiel bei Grenze von einer Note zur nchsten, wenn man gestrichene Fragen richtig hatte?

----------


## fotzipoepsel

ja ... nicht nur die bestehensgrenzen werden angepasst - sondern auch automatisch die notengrenzen ... gleiches recht fr alle - auch wenn mans nie allen gleichzeitig recht machen kann  :Friedenstaube: 

hier stehen die notengrenzen: 

NACHTEILSAUSGLEICH - NOTENGRENZEN 

lg
chris

----------


## mareike7

Mh.. aber das hiee, wenn ich noch 2 fragen von den 3 rausgenommenen richtig hatte und mir das anrechnen lasse, hebt sich bei der Anrechnung auch wieder gleichzeitig die Notengrenze. (siehe Tabelle vom Link). Letzlich bringts also nichts fr Notennderungen!?

Man vergleiche http://impp.de/index.php?id=18 mit  http://impp.de/index.php?id=25

----------


## callowien

huhu ihr...

sagt mal, wie verhlt sich das denn eigentlich mit solchen Dingen, wie der Famulatur...
ich hab nmlich die mndliche bestanden u in der schriftlichen 180Punkte....also knapp verpasst....besteht da trotzdem die chance, schon in der zwischenzeit ne famu zu machen, oder streikt dann das LPA??? Weis da jemand von euch was?.....denn ich werde nach der wiederholung im sommer auch nicht mehr wissen, als jetzt, denk ich....u auerdem brauch ich was zu tun....geh sonst kaputt hier...erst 24h lernen u dann nich mehr...das is echt seltsam...

danke euch schonmal!
gre
caro

----------


## mezzomixi

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es geht. du hast das physikum noch nicht bestanden, demnach kannst du auch noch keine famulatur machen.

----------


## miiiphi

hi calloween,
mal schauen, ob du weit, wer ich bin. dein post erinner mich an heute im hs 3+4 nach der inneren vorlesung... *grins*, da hats du das mit der famulatur auch gesagt. ha! ertappt!  :Grinnnss!:  

hoffe, es gibt ne mglichleit fr dich.
haste antwort auf deine doktorarbeit-mails bekommen?  

liebe gre...

----------


## beetle-max

Ich habe heute Post bekommen!!! Und bestanden-jiiiipppiiii!!!  ::-stud:  
Es war mein 3. Versuch (schriftlich)  und ich habe bis heute gezittert!
Ich gehre auch zu denen die nicht bei Medi-Learn nachgeschaut haben wieviel Punkte es geworden sind....
Also Fazit: Es lebe Dissziplin, die Medi-Script CD und die Medi-Lern Skripten-Reihe!!! Viele Gre an alle Forumschreiber-es tat gut sich in den ganzen Wochen Mut zu machen! ....und mein Kind bekommt jetzt die versprochenen
Meerschweine...  :Loove:

----------


## ~Cassiopeia~

> Ich habe heute Post bekommen!!! Und bestanden-jiiiipppiiii!!!  
> Es war mein 3. Versuch (schriftlich)  und ich habe bis heute gezittert!
> Ich gehre auch zu denen die nicht bei Medi-Learn nachgeschaut haben wieviel Punkte es geworden sind....
> Also Fazit: Es lebe Dissziplin, die Medi-Script CD und die Medi-Lern Skripten-Reihe!!! Viele Gre an alle Forumschreiber-es tat gut sich in den ganzen Wochen Mut zu machen! ....und mein Kind bekommt jetzt die versprochenen
> Meerschweine...


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!   :Top:  Viel Spa mit den kleinen Wuschelviechern   :hmmm...:

----------


## callowien

> hi calloween,
> mal schauen, ob du weit, wer ich bin. dein post erinner mich an heute im hs 3+4 nach der inneren vorlesung... *grins*, da hats du das mit der famulatur auch gesagt. ha! ertappt!  
> 
> hoffe, es gibt ne mglichleit fr dich.
> haste antwort auf deine doktorarbeit-mails bekommen?  
> 
> liebe gre...



na klar weis ich wer du bist *g*....hihi...dachte halt ich frag hier mal nach, viell. kennt sich ja jemand genau damit aus....
wegen den doktorandenstellen kam noch nichts genaues, alles nur schwammig und so massen-termine, wo dann 30 leute bestellt werden u es 3 stellen gibt...naja...hat ja noch zeit....werd mich weiter umhren, weil das darf man ja auch mit "halbem" Physikum in Angriff nehmen...*g*
hab vorhins mal das LPA kontakiert...mal gucken...
hast du schon Post???

also ich warte immernoch!!!!*nerv*...will wenigstens wissen obs nur 1 oder vielleicht doch 2 punkte waren, die fehlen*lol*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

grli

----------


## Meuli

> Meerschweine...


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  






Achja, Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## highvoltage

mann! hab noch kein Post bekommen.In der Liste von Uni stand mein Name auch drauf.Hab mich auch frs klinische semester angemeldet.Die erste zwei tagen waren auch spannend.Aber alle meine Freunde haben Post bekommen und ich hab noch keine Nachricht.ich mach mich sorge :Frown: .hoffe nicht dass ich nen Brief mit unglcklich Nachricht bekomme.*heul*

----------


## callowien

naja wenn du aber auf der liste in der uni stehst, auf denen die stehn, die bestanden haben, dann wird das doch an dem sein...oder??
ich steh leider nich drauf*schnief*

----------


## highvoltage

eigentlich schon.es gibt leute die nicht auf der liste stehen und die haben auch schon brief bekommen dass sie nicht bestanden haben.aber die bestanden haben, haben auch Zeugnis bekommen.ich hab weder Brief noch Zeugnis.ich mach mich sorge :Frown:

----------


## beetle-max

Also wenn du in der Uni auf der Liste stehst wrde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe auch von Leuten gehrt die im letzten Semester keine Post bekommen haben...trotz Bestehen. Der Weg zum LPA brachte dann die Sicherheit. Keine Ahnung ob die es vergessen haben, oder es auf die Post schieben...? Sind ja auch alles blo Menschen. Schne Gre

----------


## highvoltage

danke euch. vielleicht haben sie ja vergessen oder ein Fehler von Post.Laut Medi-Learn habe ich auch punktzahl von Note 3.Trotzdem ist das ein unsicheres Gefhl wenn die alle anderen bekommen haben und ich nicht.na ja was soll's , muss abwarten.brigens GW beetle.und callowien machst dir keine Sorge.nchtes mal schaffst du ja locker.fang lieber rechtzeitig an, dann sollte es kein Problem sein.Es gibt sehr viele die nicht zum ersten mal schaffen knnen.all the best!

----------


## callowien

hab ja letzes mal auch mehr als zeitig genug angefangen, aber irgendwie werd ich das schon hinbekomm*schnief*...danke dir trotzdem u noch viel Erfolg weiterhin!!!!

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Morgen!

Ab sofort bin ich im Vorklinik-Forum hchstens noch beratend ttig!  Endlich war die Post da...

Viel Erfolg an alle,  die noch(mal) mssen!

Gre,  Schneeknigin

----------


## hennessy

> Morgen!
> 
> Ab sofort bin ich im Vorklinik-Forum hchstens noch beratend ttig!  Endlich war die Post da...
> 
> Viel Erfolg an alle,  die noch(mal) mssen!
> 
> Gre,  Schneeknigin


Gratulation!

----------


## highvoltage

noch kein Zeugnis ist bei mir aufgetaucht aber hab heute in LPA duesseldorf angerufen.hab mndlich 2 und schriftlich 3 bekommen und die haben Zeugnis schon am 2.04 losgeschickt.vielleicht liegt dieser Fehler bei Post.aber egal ich bin jetzt erleichtert :Smilie:

----------


## Tinsche

Hurra hurra die Post war da.....was fr ein Glck hab ich doch keinen bertragungsfehler und somit eine drei komma null! JIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sandmann85

nach der neuen ao hat echt jeder depp ne 2...

@sandmann85: ich sehe das genau wie du!
@sandmann85: ich auch!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ersti

Ich hab noch gar keine Post bekommen. Vielleicht hab ich ja gar nicht bestanden und meine Lsungen falsch eingetippt.
Hab' schon berlegt welche Vorteile es htte, endlich mal lnger als ein paar Tage Ferien zu haben... :Love:  
Aber da ich persnliche Laufzettel mit meinem Namen (in Gttingen) bekommen hab, hab ich wohl bestanden. ::-stud:  
Und jetzt bin ich schon wieder ein (klinischer) Ersti. Ich komm irgendwie gar nich weiter  :Nixweiss:

----------


## altervogel

Aber solang es nirgends heit "die Erstis werden die Letzten sein" bin ich gern wieder ein Ersti   :Grinnnss!:  . Es ist schon ein seltsames Gefhl wieder berhaupt nicht zu wissen wann man wohin mu und warum und einfach der Meute hinterherrennt wie anno WS 2005   :Blush:

----------


## WO-du-WOLLE

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die aufgaben herbekomme, die im physikum drankamen? zb. biochmie

----------


## Afri

auf www.mediscript.de unter "Altfragen"

----------

